# موت المسيح وقيامته .. حقيقة أم خدعة أم أسطورة؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*موت المسيح وقيامته **.. **حقيقة أم خدعة أم أسطورة؟*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*اسم الكتاب   :* *" موت  المسيح وقيامته حقيقة أم خدعة أم أسطورة؟ "* 
*              رقم **(15) من  سلسلة **Apologetics  )** اللاهوت الدفاعي)**  .*
*المؤلف       : القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير.*
*                ت ك 8241538 / 2231326*
*                ت م 8246232 / 4751010*
*               محمول 3131635 /012*
*المطبعة:       المصريين ت 3423595/012 *
*الطبعة  الأولى: في 19/4/2009م *
*رقم الإيداع  :  8783/2009*
*الترقيم  الدولي: **977-17-6945-6*

*الفهرس*​ *1 –  المقدمة:                                                           7*
*2 - الفصل  الأول: * *نظرية  الإغماء**،  *
*                     المسيح لم يمت على الصليب بل أغمى عليه!!     8*
*3 - الفصل الثاني: **ما هي آية  يونان النبي؟                          39*
*4- **الفصل الثالث: **ك**ُ**تاب القرن  العشرين ونظرية الإغماء             49*
*5 - الفصل  الرابع**:  **الجلد والصلب والموت                           73*
*6 - الفصل  الخامس: دفن المسيح *
*                       والحراسة المشددة للقبر الذي دُفن فيه         97*
*7 - الفصل  السادس: وقام من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات        121*
*8 –  الفهرس:                                                       158  *

*مقدمة  الكتاب*​ تمثل حقيقة صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته محور عقيدتنا وإيماننا المسيحي، بل  ومحتوى كرازة الرسل بالإنجيل لكل المسكونة بما حققه لها ذلك من خلاص واهبًا لها  الحياة الجديدة والخلود " مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود " (2تي1  :10). ومنذ عهد الرسل كان هناك من لا يؤمنون بوجود أرواح أو عالم آخر، سواء من  اليهود، أو من اليونانيين، ولذا أنكروا قيامة الموتى، وكانوا يسخرون من الرسل عندما  كانوا يكرزون بها (أع17 :32). وقد سبق القديس بولس وحزر أهل كورنثوس الذين أنكر  بعضهم قيامة المسيح (1كو15 :14 و17). وفي القرون الثلاثة الأخيرة عاد من ينكرون  وجود حياة أخرى أو عالم للأرواح بعد الموت من جديد، وبالتالي أنكروا قيامة المسيح،  سواء في الغرب من خلال أفكار إلحادية تنكر وجود الله من الأساس أو أفكار مسيحية  منحرفة، هرطوقية، أو في الشرق من خلال أفكار مرفوضة إسلاميا، أو تستقي فكرها من  ملحدي الغرب ومنحرفي المسيحية!! وراح الجميع ينشرون عشرات الكتب التي تنكر قيامة  المسيح من الموت! ولما وجدوا أن إنكار القيامة بأدلتها العلمية أقرب للمستحيل  بكثير، راحوا ينكرون أن المسيح مات من الأساس على الصليب!! بل وافترضوا نظريات  كثيرة كلها تدور في فلك أن المسيح ظهر للجميع وكأنه مات على الصليب، ولكنه في  الحقيقة لم يمت بل نزل حيا ودفن في القبر وخرج في اليوم الثالث بعد أن تماثل للشفاء  فظن التلاميذ أنه قام من الأموات!! وقال البعض أنهم لفقوا ذلك!! أو أن هذه القيامة  ما هي إلا أسطورة صارت هكذا بعد أيام المسيح بكثير!! 
  وفي هذا الكتاب سنناقش كل هذه الأفكار بأسلوب علمي كتابي وتاريخي  لنعرف هل مات المسيح على الصليب أم نزل من عليه حي؟ وهل قام من الأموات أم أن  قيامته خدعة أو أسطورة. ونصلي أن يأتي هذا البحث بالفائدة المرجوة.
*القمص عبد  المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​​ عيد القيامة المجيد 19 / 4 /2009م
                 11 برمودة 1725ش


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الأول*​ *نظرية  الإغماء*​ *المسيح لم  يمت على الصليب بل أغمى عليه!!*​ *1 – نظرية  أوجدها الملحدون والعقلانيون والعصريون:*
* وتقول هذه  النظرية أن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب بل أغمى عليه!! ونزل من على الصليب حياً!!  ودفن في قبر يوسف الرامي الرطب البارد وكان مازال على قيد الحياة. وبعد عدة ساعات،  تسبب الهواء البارد في إفاقته، فقام بطريقة ما وغادر القبر وظهر لتلاميذه الذين  تصوروا أنه قام من الأموات!!*
*  يقول ج.   ن. أندرسون معلقاً على هذه الافتراضات النظرية: " هذه النظرية ظهرت أولاً بمعرفة  رجل اسمه فينتوريني منذ فترة طويلة جداً، وقد انتعشت هذه النظرية في أيامنا هذه إلى  حد ما بأشكال مختلفة من قِبَل جماعة تنسب نفسها إلى الإسلام تسمى بالأحمدية،   ومقرهم الأساسي مكان اسمه قاديان، ولهم مقر فرعي في لندن.  *
*  وتفسيرهم  يجري هكذا: لقد تم تثبيت يسوع على الصليب بالمسامير، وعانى بشكل مريع من  الصدمة وفقدان  الدم والألم، لذا أُغمى عليه، لكنه لم يمت00 ولم تكن المعرفة الطبية متقدمة في تلك  الأيام، لذا ظن التلاميذ أنه مات فعلاً. وقد نما إلينا، أن بيلاطس تعجَّب من موته  السريع أليس كذلك؟ والتفسير المؤكد أنه عندما أُنزل من الصليب وهو مغمى عليه، ظن  الجميع أنه مات،  لذا وضعوه في القبر. وكان الجو بارداً في القبر فأفاق وقام وخرج  من القبر، لكن تلاميذه الجهلاء لم يصدقوا أن هذا عبارة عن إفاقة وانتعاش، لذا أصروا  أنه قام من الأموات[1]. *
*ويضيف  الأستاذ كيفان على نظرية الإغماء هذه بأن الحنوط التي وضعت بين الأكفان كان لها  تأثير على إفاقته من الإغماء.  *
*  وقد تبنى  هذه النظرية الملحدون والعقلانيون واللادينيون والعصرانيون الغربيون،  بسبب عدم  إيمانهم بالمعجزات؛ أما لإلحادهم وعدم إيمانهم بوجود إله للكون وعدم وجود عالم أخر  أو ملائكة أو أرواح! أو لعقلانيتهم الشديدة التي ترفض المعجزات وتقول أن الكون يسير  بحسب نواميس ثابتة لا تتغير ويرون أن المعجزة تكسر هذا الناموس وهم يرون أن كسره  مستحيل!! أو لأنهم لا يصدقون المعجزة إلا إذا رأوا مثلها بأعينهم، وعلى سبيل المثال  فهم لا يصدقون أن شخصا قام من الموت إلا إذا رأوا ميتاً يقوم أماهم!! ونقلها عنهم  في الهند القديمة، في باكستان قبل الانفصال عن الهند، جماعة الأحمدية أو  القاديانيين المسلمين، والذين يتبرأ منهم غالبية المسلمين الذين يعتبرونهم كطائفة  مارقة عن الإسلام، بل ويكفرونهم[2].  وقد تبنوها لنفس الأسباب وغيرها، كما سنبين؛ فهم لا يؤمنون بميلاد المسيح من عذراء  ولا بقيامه بعمل أي معجزات من أي نوع ويفسرون القرآن تفسيرا رمزيا باطنيا يرفض  المعجزات نهائياً!! وليمهدوا الطريق لمسيحهم المزعوم ميرزا أحمد غلام الذي أدعى أنه  المسيح المنتظر الذي زعموا، وزعم هو نفسه، أن الله كان يوحي إليه!! وقد جمع أتباعه هذا الوحي المزعوم بعد موته في  كتاب أسموه "  تذكرة ".  *
*  وقد راجت  هذه النظرية في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر وانتشرت عند البعض في القرنين التاسع عشر  والعشرين، وقد راجت بدرجة أكبر في نهاية القرن العشرين وبداية القرن الواحد  والعشرين. وفيما يلي لمحة عن القائلين بهذه النظرية وملخص لأفكارهم ونظرياتهم  المتعارضة المتناقضة التي لا تستند على أي مرجع أو وثيقة أو دليل أو برهان بل على  مزاعمهم فقط!!*
*  في سنة  1780م زعم كارل فريدرك بارت (Karl Friedrich  Bahrdt)[3]،   اللاهوتي الألماني العقلاني،  والذي كان أول من قال بها، أن يسوع أدعى موته حيث  استخدم بعض العقاقير الطبية التي قدمها له لوقا الطبيب ليظهر لإسرائيل  كالمسيح الروحي حتى يتخلى هذا الشعب عن فكرة المسيح السياسي المحارب!! ثم زعم أن  يوسف الرامي[4]  الذي كان يرتبط معه برباط سري عن طريق الاسينيين، يهود منطقة قمران!! هو الذي قام  بإنعاشه من هذا الموت الظاهري! وبعد ذلك ظهر الكثيرون الذين تأثروا بهذه النظرية  وتبنوها ونادوا بها!! *
*  وقد صور  هذا الرجل الرب يسوع المسيح بالمخادع الذي يدعى لنفسه الموت والمتآمر مع لوقا  الطبيب الذي يعطيه عقاقير تجعله يبدو وكأنه ميت! ويبدو أنه تأثر بمسرحية روميو  وجولييت للكاتب الإنجليزي وليم شكسبير، والذي يقول في هذه المسرحية أن الأب الراهب  صنع نوعاً من العقاقير شربته جوليت فبدت للجميع وكأنها ميته تمهيدا لهروبها من  القبر لتلاقي حبيبها روميو!! كما أدخل الاسينيين الذين كانوا يعيشون في منطقة كهوف  قمران والذين لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس عنهم أي شيء لعدم وجود أي صلة بينهم وبين الرب  يسوع المسيح نهائياً! كما زعم اشترك يوسف الرامي عضو السنهدرين اليهودي الأعلى في  المؤامرة! فهو لا يفكر إلا بطريقة وأسلوب المؤامرة! وتجاهل تماما طريقة الدفن  والقبر الصخري والحجر العظيم الذي كان على باب القبر الذي دفن فيه المسيح والجنود  الرومان الذين كانوا يحرسون القبر!! وهذا هو طبع وفكر من يفكرون بأسلوب المؤامرة  يتجاهلون كل الحقائق ويفكرون فقط في المؤامرة التي يتوهمونها بفكرهم المتآمر،  وكأنهم يعيشون في عالم سحري خيالي من عوالم الملاحم الأسطورية كعالم ألف ليلة  وليلة!!    *
*  وحوالي  سنة 1800م افترض كارل فينتوريني (Karl  Venturini) أن يسوع أجتمع مع جمعية سرية يرتدي أعضاؤها الثياب البيضاء، هذه  الجمعية التي لا يعرف عنها أحد أي شيء ولا وجود حقيقي لها في الواقع والتاريخ! وقد  خمن وافترض فكرته من ظهور ملاكين للنسوة عند القبر لإعلان قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح  من الأموات: " وفيما هن  محتارات في ذلك إذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة " (لو24 :  4)، وزعم أن هذه الجماعة  ظنت أن المسيح سيموت على الصليب وأنه سيكون المسيح الروحي لبني إسرائيل  بدلا من المسيح المحارب الذي انتظروه وتوقعوا انتصاره على الرومان!! وزعم أن هذه  الجماعة لم تتوقع أن يبقى المسيح حياً بعد الصلب!! وعند القبر سمع واحد منهم كان  يرتدي زياً ابيض، في إشارة إلى الملاك الذي دحرج الحجر، أنينا من داخل القبر حيث  عاد يسوع إلى وعيه فأخاف هذا الرجل اللابس الثوب الأبيض الحراس وأنقذ *
*- 12  -*​ *المسيح!!  فاستخدم يسوع طاقته المتبقية في الظهور لتلاميذه وبعد ذلك اختفى من المشهد متقاعدا  بشكل نهائي!! وهو هنا يحول الملاك الذي ظهر للمرأتين " فأجاب  الملاك و قال للمرأتين لا تخافا أنتما فاني اعلم إنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب " (مت28  :5)، إلى عضو في جمعيته السرية المزعومة!! *
*  والسؤال  هنا هو إذا كان هذا الرجل بثوبه الأبيض، حسب، زعمه، مجرد رجل وعضو في هذه الجمعية  السرية فكيف أخاف الحراس، الجنود الرومان الذي كان الهرب بالنسبة لهم يعني الموت  المحقق؟!! كما لم يقل لنا كيف تقاعد؟! وكيف ظهر لتلاميذه بهذه القوة الباقية، أي  الضعيفة جدا،؟! وكيف اقتنعوا أنه قام من الأموات منتصرا على الموت لدرجة أنهم ذهبوا  فكرزوا بقيامته وماتوا جميعاً شهداء من أجل هذه الشهادة؟! وأين اختفى؟!*
*  وابتداء  من سنة 1802م بدأ اللاهوتي الألماني العقلاني هنريك بولوس (Heinrich Paulus)[5]  الذي فسر معجزات الكتاب المقدس 0..تفسيرا طبيعياً عقلانياً ينادي بأن المسيح لم يمت  على الصليب بل دخل في غيبوبة (coma) مؤقتة وعاد على الوعي بدون أي مساعدة من أحد في القبر. وفي سنة  1828م قدم نسخة تفصيلية تفترض أنه عندما حدث الزلزال وقت الصلب (مت27:51)، انطلق  دخان كثيف سبب صعوبة في التنفس جعل يسوع يبدو ميتا قبل أوانه على الصليب. وقد ظل  يسوع حيا بكيفية ما في القبر بدون أي مساعدة!! وقال مثل فينتوريني أن يسوع استخدم  طاقته المتبقية في الأيام التالية واختفى بعد ذلك في سحابة جبلية في نهاية مقابلته  الأخيرة مع تلاميذه على جبل الصعود[6]!!  وقد تبنى البعض هذه النظرية في الأيام الأخيرة التي تنفي الموت وتتكلم عن  الصعود!!*
*  وهنا نسال هؤلاء الذين يدعون هذه  النظرية الأسئلة التالية:*
*(1) هل هذا  يعني أن الذين قاموا بتنفيذ الصلب من الجنود الرومان والذي كانوا محترفين في تنفيذ  الصلب والذين من المفترض أنهم وقعوا على تقرير الصلب الذي يؤكد على موته وكذلك قائد  المئة الذي تأكد منه بيلاطس أن المسيح قد مات " فتعجب  بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات. ولما عرف من  قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف " (مر15 :44)،  قد أخطئوا جميعاً؟!*
*(2) وهل هذا  يعني أن يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس عندما كفنوا جسد يسوع بأكفان مغلفة بـ 100 منّ (36  كيلو) من المر والعود، حنوط الدفن، والمر مادة صمغية لاصقة، بطريقة تجعل الحنوط  والكفن ملتصقين تماما بالجسد، لدرجة لا يمكن معها فصل الجسد عن الحنوط والأكفان إلا  بانتزاع الطبقة الخارجية من الجسد، كانوا مخطئين؟! لأنه بحسب هذه النظرية المزعومة  كانوا يعرفون أنه حي!! فهل كانوا فعلا يفعلون ذلك لو أنهم كانوا يعرفون أنه حي؟!  *
*(3) وهل كان  بإمكانه أن يتنفس من خلال الأكفان التي لفت حول جسمه ورأسه، فقد كان وجهه ملفوف  بمنديل مخلوط بهذه الحنوط اللاصقة والتي كانت ملتصقة به تماماً؟!*
*(4) وهل كان  في إمكانه أن ينزع عن نفسه الكفن بيديه الملفوفتين بالأكفان الملتصقة بالحنوط  والمصابة بالمسامير التي أخترقت الرسغين وأن يضغط بقوة على الحجر الصلب الصخري، من  الداخل، والذي يزيد وزنه عن طنين ويحتاج لأكثر من عشرين رجلاً ليدحرجوه من الخارج،  بقوة تفوق هؤلاء وتجعله يتحرك من مكانه ويتزحزح عن باب القبر ويخرج ويذهب دون أن  يلاحظه الحراس؟! ثم يذهب ويظهر لتلاميذه بدون أي فساد أو تلف جثماني أو أي آثار  للجلد أو أي إصابات أخرى تبقى على جسده باستثناء علامات المسامير في يده ورجليه؟!  *
*(5) وهل  يعني هذا أنه كان مجرد شخص عادي لا حول له ولا قوة أم أنه كان ساحرا يستطيع أن يخرج  من القبر دون أن يراه الحراس؟! أو يمشي متخفيا ويدخل على التلاميذ في العلية  والأبواب مغلقة، بل ويختفي خلف السحاب ويتخيل التلاميذ أنه صعد إلى  السماء؟!*
*(6) وهل  يدرك هؤلاء الذين قالوا بهذه النظرية المزعومة ما يقولون؟! بل وهل يتصورون أن الناس  سيلغون عقولهم ويصدقونهم دون تفكير أو دراسة أو فحص؟! *

*- 14  -*​ *2 – الجماعة  الأحمدية القاديانية:  *
*  وبعد ذلك  ظهرت عدة نظريات تفترض أن يسوع سافر إلى الهند بعد أن استفاق من غيبوبة الصليب وقد  نادى بها عدد من الكتاب وبصفة خاصة ميرزا أحمد غلام مؤسس القاديانية، والذي بدأ  يروج لهذه النظرية من سنة 1891م في كتابه " المسيح الناصري في الهند "!! وفيما يلي  سنقدم وصفا تفصيليا لما قالته جماعة الأحمدية القاديانية ومؤسسها ميرزا أحمد غلام  وأشهر من روج لهذه النظرية في العالم الإسلامي وفي مناظراته مع المسيحيين، الداعية  الجنوب أفريقي الهندي الأصل أحمد ديدات، من خلال موقع الجماعة على النت[7]،  وكتاب " المسيح الناصري في الهند " لمؤلفه الميرزا أحمد غلام، وكتاب " صلب المسيح  بين الحقيقة والافتراء "، لمؤلفة أحمد ديدات: ونبدأ من أول صفحة في موقعهم على النت  حيث نرى هدف دعوتهم:*
*دعوا عيسى  عليه السلام يَموتْ ليحيا الإسلام!!*​ *  يبدأ موقع  الأحمدية واضحا في الإعلان عن وجهة نظرهم الخاصة وهي؛ أن بقاء المسيح حياً في  السماء يعني موت الإسلام!! أو بمعنى أدق موت الأحمدية، لأن الإسلام يؤمن برفع  المسيح إلى السماء منذ 14 قرنا ولم يفكر بهذه الطريقة الأحمدية.  أما الأحمدية فترى  غير ذلك حيث يبدأ موقعهم بقولهم: " من أغرب العقائد التي راجت بين عامة  المسلمين، وأكثرها  إساءة للإسلام ولرسوله سيدنا محمد (صلعم) هي عقيدة حياة عيسى بن مريم  عليه السلام في السماء. فلقد تسربت هذه العقيدة من المسيحية إلى  الإسلام ولاقت  رواجا، بسبب خطأ استنتاجي آخر وقع فيه بعض العلماء. *
*  إن ثبوت  نـزول عيسى في آخر  الزمان من الأحاديث الشريفة سوغ هذه العقيدة وبررها. فكان تصورهم صعودَه إلى  السماء وحياته فيها فرعًا لتصورهم معنى خاطئًا للنـزول. وبخلاف ثبوت مسألة  النـزول، فإن الصعود واستمرار الحياة في السماء لا دليل عليهما لا من  القرآن الكريم ولا  من الحديث الشريف مطلقا. وقد ظن بعض  العلماء أنهم بتمسكهم بحياة المسيح عليه السلام  في السماء يدافعون عن الإسلام وعن الحديث الشريف ومصداقيته، ويفتحون المجال  لنـزول المسيح عليه السلام في آخر الزمان. ولكنهم في حقيقة الأمر قد  نحتوا هذا الفهم  من عند أنفسهم، وأدى هذا الفهم إلى نتيجة عكسية أصبحت خطرا على الإسلام.  ولقد بقي تأثير هذا الخطأ على المسلمين محدودا، حتى جاء وقت غلبة النصارى  وانتشار المسيحية تحت ظل الاستعمار الغربي. فكانت حياة عيسى عليه  السلام ورفعه إلى  السماء هما السلاح الأقوى بيد هؤلاء القساوسة الذين بدأوا بنشر المسيحية. وقد نجحوا  في بداية الأمر في استقطاب عدد كبير من الجهلة من المسلمين في الهند  خاصة وفي غيرها  من البلاد،  بإثارة شبهات بالادعاء بأفضلية عيسى عليه السلام على النبي (صلعم)  وكونه إلها حيًّا في السماء، لأنه ليس لبشر أن يعيش في السماء أو أن يخلق  أو أن يحيي الموتى! وعندها  تحول هذا الخطأ إلى أفعى تريد التهام الإسلام.  يقول حضرة المؤسس عليه السلام في هذا الأمر ما تعريبه:*
*  " إن قضية  حياة عيسى كانت  في الأوائل بمثابة خطأ فحسب، أما اليوم فقد تحول هذا الخطأ إلى أفعى  تريد ابتلاع  الإسلام000 فمنذ أن تمَّ خروج المسيحية واعتبر المسيحيون حياة المسيح  دليلاً كبيرًا  وقويًّا على إلوهيته، قد أصبح الأمر خطيرا.  إنهم يقدمون هذا الأمر بكل  شدة وتكرار  محتجين بأنه لو لم يكن المسيح إلهًا فكيف صعد وجلس على العرش، وإذا  كان بإمكان بشر  أن يصعد إلى السماء حيًّا فلماذا لم يصعد إلى السماء أحد من البشر  منذ آدم إلى  اليوم000 إن الإسلام اليوم في ضعف وانحطاط، وإن قضية حياة المسيح هي السلاح  الذي حملته المسيحية للهجوم على الإسلام،  وبسببها أصبحت ذرية  المسلمين صيدًا  للمسيحية000 فأراد الله تعالى الآن تنبيه المسلمين لذلك ".  (الملفوظات ج 8 ص 337 و345).  *
*  لقد أوحى الله تعالى إلى حضرة المؤسس عليه  السلام أن عيسى عليه  السلام ليس بحيّ، بل مات كغيره من الرسل. فألف عددا  من الكتب تناول فيها هذا الموضوع  بشكل مفصّل، وساق عشرات الأدلة على وفاة المسيح من القرآن الكريم والحديث  الشريف. كما دعا الأمة إلى التخلي عن هذه العقيدة الباطلة دفاعا عن  الإسلام ومقام النبي  (صلعم) ولكي لا يجعلوا للنصارى عليهم سبيلا. وكثيرا ما كان يقول حضرته  مخاطبا المسلمين:*
*   "  دعوا المسيح عليه السلام يموت ليحيا الإسلام "، كما كان يقول  أيضا " والله لا *
*- 16  -*​ *يجتمع حياة  هذا الدين وحياة المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام ".   *
*  حيث لخص  بهاتين الجملتين الخطر المحدق بالإسلام من جراء تلك العقيدة الفاسدة:*
*" أَلِرسولِنا الموتُ والحياةُ لِعيسى؟  "*​ *  وكما  قلنا، فإن مبعث هذه العقيدة ومردَّها هو الفهم الخاطئ  لمسألة نـزول عيسى عليه السلام في آخر الزمان. فتمسَّك البعض بعقيدة  الصعود والحياة  لأنه يظن أنها السبيل الوحيدة التي من خلالها سيصبح النـزول ممكنا.  وكثيرا ما بين  حضرته عليه السلام بطلان هذا التصور، كما بيّن المقصود من هذا النـزول  وكيفية تحققه. يقول  حضرته عليه السلام في هذا الشأن ما نصّه:*
*  " أيها  الناسُ! اذْكُروا شأنَ  المصطفى000 واقرأوا كُتبَ المتنصّرين، وانظُروا  صَولتَهم على عِرْضِ سيدِ الوَرى. فلا تُطرُوا ابنَ مريمَ، ولا تُعينوا  النصارى يا وُلْدَ المسلمين. أَلِرسولِنا الموتُ والحياةُ لِعيسى؟ تلك  إذًا قِسمةٌ  ضِيزَى! ما لكم لا تَرجُون وَقارًا لسيّدِ السيّـدِين؟ ". *
*  ونلاحظ  هنا أن معتقد هذه الجماعة مبني على الغيرة من كون المسيح حيا في السماء واعتقادهم  أن وجود المسيح حيا في السماء يعلي المسيحية على الإسلام، بل ويرفع المسيحية فوق  الجميع، وأن القول بأن المسيح حي في السماء وأن نبي المسلمين ميت في قبره يرفع  المسيح فوق نبي المسلمين لذا نادى بصرختيه " أَلِرسولِنا الموتُ والحياةُ  لِعيسى؟ " و " دعوا المسيح عليه السلام يموت ليحيا الإسلام "!! فهل تبنى  العقائد هكذا على مجرد الغيرة على دين أو على معتقدات جماعة؟ أم على الحق الإلهي؟!  وليس هذا فحسب، فهم يمهدون لإعلان مسيحهم المزعوم، بل وضد المسيحية والإسلام!  كالمسيح المنتظر من اليهود والمسيحيين والمسلمين؛ الذي لا يزال ينتظره اليهود،  والذي ينتظر المسيحيون مجيئه الثاني والذي ينتظر المسلمون نزوله في أخر الزمان!!  *
*  لذا يكمل  موقعهم: " وأما القول بأن عيسى عليه السلام رُفع إلى السماء حيًّا،  وسينـزل من السماء بجسده المادي في آخر الزمان مع الملائكة بكل قوة،  ويغلب الناس، فهو  في الحقيقة تصور باطل مأخوذ من عقيدة النصارى وليس بثابت من القرآن المجيد. فما  رُفع *
*- 17  -*​ *عيسى ابن  مريم إلى السماء حيًّا بجسده، وما ألقي شَبَهُه علىأحد. بل  علِّق على الصليب ولكنه لم يمت عليه، وأُوذِي كما أُوذي جميع الأنبياء.   وقدتحمَّل عيسى  ابن مريم عليه السلام الأذى لبضع ساعات لما عُلق على الصليب،   ولماأُنـزل عنه  كان في حالة الإغماء الشديد حتى خُيّل لهم أنه مات "!!*
*  ثم يصلون  لغايتهم عندما يفسرون الأحاديث الخاصة بنزول المسيح أخر الزمان بأن المقصود بها هو  ميرزا أحمد غلام نفسه: " ذلك أن أكثر  الأحاديث الواردة في شأن الدجال ونـزول المسيح ابن مريم وعلامات ظهوره إنما  هي من قبيل  الاستعارة والمجاز، ولا يمكن أن تُحمَل على ظاهرها وأكثرها تتطلب  التأويل. وإنما  المراد من نـزول عيسى ابن مريم هو بعثة رجل آخر من أمة المصطفى (صلعم) يُشبِه عيسى  ابن مريم في صفاته وأعماله وحالاته. وقد ظهر هذا الموعود في قاديان في  الهند باسم ميرزا غلام أحمد عليه السلام. فكان هو المسيح الموعود  والإمام المهدي  للأمة المحمدية ". الذي وَعَدَ رسول الله ".  *
*  " 000 لقد ألّف حضرة المؤسس عليه السلام كتابا  أسماه: " المسيح الناصري في الهند " بيّن فيه كل ما يتعلق بعيسى بن مريم  عليه السلام ودلائل نجاته من الموت على الصليب وهجرته إلى بلاد المشرق وإلقائه عصا التسيار  في كشمير وموته ودفنه  هناك. وقد قدم دلائل على هذا الأمر من القرآن الكريم، والحديث الشريف، والكتاب  المقدس بعهديه، وكتب التاريخ والطب وغيرها من الكتب والآثار. *
*  كما  أن وفاة المسيح  عليه السلام ودلائلها كانت من المواضيع الهامة التي ناقشها حضرته في العديد من  كتبه. وبعد أن قدم كل هذه الجهود في سبيل القضاء على عقيدة حياة المسيح في السماء،  بين بأن من ينتظرون المسيح عليه السلام لينـزل من السماء سيطول انتظارهم،  فقال حضرته عليه السلام ما تعريبه:*
*  " 000  وإنني ما جئت إلا لزرع البذرة، وقد زُرعتْ هذه البذرة بيدي، والآن سوف تنمو  وتزدهر، ولن يقدر أحد على أن يعرقل طريقها ". (تذكرة الشهادتين الخزائن الروحانية ج  20 ص 67). *
*- 18  -*​ *  وقد  استخدم الميرزا أحمد غلام في كتابه " المسيح الناصري في الهند " عشرات النصوص  الإنجيلية ليحاول أن يثبت بها نظريته التي زعم أن الله أوحى له بها مثل آية يونان  والمسيح، فكتب يقول: " ليكن معلوما أن المسيحيين يعتقدون أن عيسى عليه السلام قد  صلب من جراء مكيدة دبرها له يهوذا الأسخريوطي، ثم عاد إلى الحياة فصعد إلى السماء.  لكن إذا فحصنا الإنجيل تبين لنا جلياً بطلان عقيدتهم هذه. فقد ورد في إنجيل " متى "  الإصحاح 12 العدد 40: " لأنه كما  كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض  ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال". والواضح أن يونس عليه السلام لم يمت في بطن الحوت، بل غاية ما حدث به  في بطن الحوت هو الإغماء فقط. وأن كتب الله المقدسة لتشهد على أن يونس قد ظل،  بفضل  الله ورحمته، حيا في بطن الحوت، وخرج منه حيا أيضاً، وقد آمن به قومه في نهاية  المطاف. فإذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد مات في بطن الأرض، فأين المماثلة بين  الميت والحي؟ كلا بل شتان بينهما! الحق أن المسيح كان نبياً صادقاً، وكان على  علم تام بأن الله الذي سوف يحيه سوف ينقذه من الميتة الملعونة، فذكر هذا المثال  كنبوّة، بناء على وحي من الله، مشيرا إلى أنه لن يموت على الصليب، ولن تزهق روحه  على الخشبة اللعينة وإنما سيغمى عليه فقط مثلما أغمى على النبي يونس عليهما السلام  ".  *
*  والغريب  أن هذا الميرزا أو المسيح المزعوم وفرقته الضالة يزعمون أن الله هو الذي أوحي إليه  بأن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب بل أغمى عليه، وذلك سنة 1891م، في حين أن أول من قال  بهذه النظرية هو كارل فريدرك سنة 1780م، وكارل فينتوريني سنة 1800م! أي قبل هذا  المسيح المزعوم على الأقل بمائة سنة! بل والأغرب أنه في سنة 1880م، أي قبل الميرزا  بعشرة سنوات، نشر السير سيد  أحمد خان الهندي[8]  تفسيره للقرآن الكريم والذي أعلن فيه، تفسيره الخاص، من خلال الآيات القرآنية، إلى  جانب الشواهد التاريخية والإنجيلية، تبنيه لنظرية إغماء المسيح على الصليب ونجاته  ثم وفاته بعدها وفاة طبيعية. بل والأغرب والأعجب أن ميرزا أحمد غلام رفض هذه  النظرية تماما، لمدة أكثر من عشر سنوات، وتمسك بأن المسيح حي في السماء!! ثم عاد  بعد ذلك وتبنى هذه النظرية وزعم أن الله أوحى له بها!!  *
*  يقول  الأستاذ فؤاد العطار[9]  " وقد اطلع الميرزا على تفسير سيد أحمد خان وعلى  أدلته المزعومة من القرآن والتاريخ على أن المسيح (ع) قد علق على  الصليب لكنه أغمي  عليه فقط ثم مات بعد تلك الحادثة ميتة طبيعية. لكن مع ذلك لم يقبل الميرزا  وقتها ذلك التفسير وتلك الأدلة وظل ينشر في كتابه براهين أحمدية  عقيدة حياة المسيح  عليه السلام وعدم موته. وفي عام 1891م أعلن الميرزا بأن الله  سبحانه قد أوحى  إليه بعقيدة وفاة المسيح (ع) وأعطاه الأدلة من القرآن على ذلك. وقد  كانت تلك الأدلة  مطابقة بشكل كبير للأدلة التي نشرها سيد أحمد خان في تفسيره "!! *
*  "  لكن في كتابه  (إزالة أوهام) المنشور سنة 1891م كتب الميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني ما يلي " عند  النظر إلى القرآن الكريم نجده يعلن بيدين مبسوطتين  هذه الحقيقة – أن عيسى عليه السلام فقد الوعي على الصليب ثم مات لاحقاً  – فيجب عليكم  قبول هذه الحقيقة. لكن للأسف فمع أن العلماء رأوا هذه الحقيقة إلا أنهم لم  يقبلوها " (إزالة أوهام ص 509). *
*  ثم يضيف  الكاتب: " قبل بداية التسعينيات  من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي ظل الميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني يعلن في كتاباته بأن  عقيدته هي أن المسيح عليه السلام لم يمت وبأنه حي في السماء  بجسده الدنيوي إلى  أن أعلن لاحقاً بأن الله أوحى له أن عيسى عليه السلام قد مات. وقد  نشر الميرزا  عقيدة حياة المسيح عليه السلام وعدم موته في سلسلة كتبه (براهين أحمدية 1880م – 1884م). أنظر إلى ما كتبه الميرزا بخصوص عقيدته  السابقة:*
*  “ في  براهين أحمدية قمت مخطئاً بتفسير التوفي بأنه إيفاء الجزاء الكامل، وقد استغل  القساوسة هذا الأمر ضدي في بعض الأحيان. لكن ليس لهؤلاء ما يبرر  كلامهم فأنا أعترف  بأني كنت مخطئاً في ذلك التفسير. الوحي الرباني كان واضحاً لكنني  مثل غيري من  البشر أتعرض للخطأ وللنسيان، لكنني  على يقين بأن الله لا يمكن أن يتركني تحت تأثير خطأ قط "  ( أيام الصلح  ص 14). *
*  " اضطلاع  الميرزا على تفسير سيد أحمد خان حول نظرية الإغماء: " في كتاب (حياة أحمد) الذي  نشرته الجماعة الأحمدية  شعبة ربوة يقول الكاتب: " في تفسيره للقرآن الكريم كتب  سير سيد (أحمد خان) تماشياً مع نهجه العقلاني أن المسيح ليس حياً في السماء  بجسده. وقد نشر كتابه هذا في سنة 1880م. وقد قرأ حضرة أحمد (ميرزا  غلام أحمد  القادياني) ذلك التفسير لكنه لم يبالي كثيراً به ولم يلتقط الفتات من  وراء سير سيد  (أحمد خان) كما يتخيل المعجبون بالسير سيد لجهلهم. بالعكس فإن أحمد  (ميرزا غلام أحمد  القادياني) أكد في كتابه براهين أحمدية المنشور عام 1884م العقيدة التقليدية  بأن المسيح حي في السماء وبأنه سيأتي مرة ثانية إلى الدنيا، أنظر  صفحة 361 و 499 في  الهامش رقم 3. لم يكن (ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني) يخاف من العقلانية التي انحنى  لها سابقا السير سيد (أحمد خان) باستسلام.  لكن في العام 1891م  وعندما أخبر الله  أحمد (ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني) بأن المسيح قد مات، عندها فقط  غير عقيدته بهذا  الصدد. ولم يكن ليتزحزح عن عقيدته التقليدية لولا أن الله أمره  بذلك بوضوح "*
*- 21 -*​ * (حياة أحمد، ص 40، الهامش رقم 2). *
*  " ثم يقول  سيد أحمد خان في تفسيره الجزء 2 ص 426 و ص 427: "  عند إلقاء نظرة تاريخية على هذه الحادثة – الصلب – فإنه يصبح بديهياً  أن عيسى عليه  السلام لم يمت على الصليب لكنه فقد وعيه فظن الناس بأنه قد مات 00  وقد أنزله الناس  بعد ثلاث أو أربع ساعات وبهذا فمن المؤكد بأنه كان حياً وقتها. وفي الليل أخرج  من القبر وظل مختفيا بحماية حوارييه، وقد رآه الحواريون والتقوا به، وبعد ذلك لبث  عمراً قبل أن يموت ميتة طبيعية  ".*
*  والغريب  أن هذا الرجل كان لا يؤمن بالمعجزات نهائيا، لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه!! كما كان  مدمنا للأفيون وكان يحب أن تدلك النساء جسده!! فراح يقول أن المسيح لم يصنع معجزة  واحدة واعتبر أن معجزات المسيح ما هي إلا ألعاب سحرية:*
*  " لقد كتب  النصارى عن معجزات كثيرة ليسوع، لكن في الحقيقة فإنه لم يكن له  أية معجزة " (الخزائن  الروحانية ج11 ص290 ).*
*  " إنه ليس  من العجيب أن الله قد أعطى المسيح بعض المعرفة  الثقافية العالية بحيث يضغط على آلة أو ينفخ في لعبة الطين التي  تطير كالطيور، أو إن لم  تكن تطير فإنها كانت تمشي. لأن المسيح بن مريم كان يعمل أيضاً نجاراً مع  أبيه يوسف لمدة 22 عاماً، وإنه من الطبيعي أن مهنة النجارة هي حرفة  يمكن من خلالها  اختراع آلات و أجهزة عديدة " ( كتاب إزالة أوهام -  الخزائن  الروحانية ج9 ص292). *
*  " إلى  جانب هذا فإن معجزات كهذه قد تتم بالاستعانة بالمعرفة المسمرية للعب والترفيه وليس على  وجه الحقيقة، لأنه في  هذه المعرفة المسمرية يمكن عمل الأعاجيب عن طريق الخبراء المجربين،  حيث يمكن استغلال الطاقة الروحية لجعل الأشياء تبدو كأنها كائنات حية000 على أية  حال فإن يسوع كان تابعاً للنبي إلياس في أعماله المسمرية، لأنه حتى جنة إلياس كانت  تنعش الأشخاص الموتى بلمس عظامهم " (كتاب إزالة أوهام -  الخزائن  الروحانية ج9 ص292 *
*  بل واعتبر  أن مثل هذه الأعمال مكروهه وإلا لفعل مثلها!! " لو لم يعتبر هذا العبد*
*- 22  -*​ * المتواضع  هذه الأعمال – يعني  المسمرية – مكروهة  ومقيتة لكنت تأملت من الرب العظيم أن لا يكون هذا الشخص المتواضع أقل من المسيح  بن مريم في  إظهار هذه الأفعال العجيبة " (كتاب  إزالة أوهام -  الخزائن  الروحانية ج11 ص291).*
*  وكان هذا  الميرزا الضال والمسيح الكاذب والمزعوم يعيش حياة إباحية وكان مدمنا للأفيون ويسمح  للنساء الساقطات (المومسات) أن يدلكوا جسده!! وليعلي من شأن نفسه الضالة زعم أن  المسيح كان زانياً ومدمناً للخمر ويسمح للساقطات بتدليك جسده وأنه بسبب إباحيته صار  الغربيون إباحيون مثله!!*
*  يقول هذا  الميرزا الضال: " لم يستطع يسوع – عندما كان  على الصليب - أن يظهر  بصورته كإنسان تقي  لأن الناس عرفوا أنه كان يشرب الكحول بشراهة، و هذه العادات لم تكن في فترة ادعائه  اللاهوت و لكن يبدو أنه اعتاد هذه الأمور في فترة مبكرة، لذلك فإن ادعاء  اللاهوت هو من أسوأ الأمور بعد تأثير الكحول " (سات باشان - الخزائن  الروحانية ج10  ص296 ).*
*  ويضيف: "  السبب الجذري لكل الفساد الذي سببه استهلاك الكحول في أوروبا كان  بسبب شرب يسوع للكحول، ربما لأنه كان مصاباً بمرض ما أو أنها كانت  عادة قديمة  عنده " (كتاب سفينة نوح –  الخزائن  الروحانية ج19 ص71).*
*  يقول  الأستاذ فؤاد العطار[10]:  " والواقع أن الميرزا إنما وصف نفسه هو  في هذا المجال، فالمعروف أنه هو من كان يعالج باستخدام الكحول والأفيون، وهو بهذا  أراد أن يلصق هذه التهمة بالمسيح عليه السلام لينجو من اللوم. يقول ابن ميرزا غلام  أحمد القادياني في كتابه " سيرة المهدي " رواية رقم 929: " أخبرنا الدكتور مير محمد إسماعيل –  أحد أصحاب ميرزا غلام – أن حضرة  المسيح الموعود عليه السلام – ميرزا  غلام – قد أكد بأن  للأفيون فوائد عجيبة وغريبة. وأنه قد أعد شخصياً من الأفيون دواءً أسماه " ترياق  إلــهي " كان يعطي منه لأصحابه أيضاً  "!!*
*  ويقول  الميرزا عن نفسه: " نصحني صديقي مرة بأن الأفيون  مفيد لمرض السكري وبأنه لا ضرر في أخذ الأفيون بغرض العلاج. أجبته: شكراً  جزيلاً لنصيحتك الغالية، لكن إن تعودت على تعاطي الأفيون فإنني أخاف أن  يعترض الناس بأن  المسيح الأول كان متعاطياً للخمور والثاني كان مدمناً على المخدرات " (كتاب  سفينة نوح – الخزائن  الروحانية ج19 ص434).*
*  ثم يضيف  هذا الرجل الساقط الضال: أنه " كان ليسوع ميل  للمومسات، ربما يرجع السبب لعلاقته السابقة معهن، وإلا فإنه  لا يمكن لرجل تقي أن يسمح  لمومس شابة أن تلمس رأسه بيديها القذرتين، وتدلك رأسه بالعطر الوسخ  الذي اشترته بمال  الزنى الحرام، ثمّ تمرر شعرها على قدميه!!. ليقم ذوو الألباب بالحكم على شخصية  رجل كهذا " (كتاب ضميمة أنجمان آتام – الخزائن  الروحانية ج11 ص29).*
*  ويضيف[11]:  " مومس جميلة تجلس بقرب يسوع وكأنها تحاول إثارته،  أحياناً تقوم بتدليك رأسه بالعطر أو تحتضن قدميه، وأحياناً تمرر شعرها الأسود  الجميل على*
*قدميه وتلعب  على ركبته. في هذا الوضع فإن يسوع كان يجلس منتشياً.  فإن نهض أحدهم ليعترض بأن هذا الفعل مشين بالنظر إلى سن المسيح الشاب، إضافة إلى  شربه للكحول وحياة العزوبية، تقوم مومس جميلة بالتمدد أمامه وتلامس جسدها  بجسده! هل هذا تصرف رجل مستقيم؟ وما هو الدليل أن المسيح لم تغلبه  النشوة الجنسية من  لمسات تلك المومس؟ للأسف فإن يسوع لم يكن له بالإمكان الاتصال جنسياً  مع أي زوجة  تخصه بعد أن أمضى وقته مع تلك العاهرة. ما هي المتعة الجنسية التي  أثارتها لمسات  وألاعيب تلك المومس البائسة. لا بد أن المتعة والإثارة الجنسية قد أعطت أثرها إلى  أقصى غاية. لهذا السبب لم يستطع يسوع أن يفتح فمه قائلاً " أيتها  العاهرة ابتعدي عني  ". إنه من المعلوم في الإنجيل أن تلك المرأة كانت عاهرة وسيئة السمعة  في جميع أرجاء  المدينة " (كتاب نور القرآن – الخزائن  الروحانية ج9 ص449). *
*   يقول الأستاذ فؤاد العطار: " والمعروف أن الميرزا هو من كان يسمح  للنساء بتدليك جسده. يقول ابن ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني  في كتابه "سيرة المهدي" رواية رقم 780:  " أخبرني الدكتور محمد إسماعيل أن أم المؤمنين  (أي زوجة الميرزا) أخبرته بأن حضرة – ميرزا غلام  – له خادمة كبيرة اسمها بانو. وذات ليلة حين كان الجو شديد البرودة جلست لتدلك  حضرته. ولأنها تعودت أن تدلكه من فوق الشرشف فإنها لم تدرك أنها لم تكن تدلك سيقان  حضرة – ميرزا غلام – ولكن في الحقيقة كانت تدلك السرير. وبعد فترة قال لها حضرته :  "بانو، إن الجو بارد جداً اليوم "، فأجابته الخادمة بانو قائلة: "هذا صحيح، لهذا  السبب فإن سيقانك قاسية مثل الخشب ".*
*  والسؤال  الآن ماذا نتوقع من مثل هذا الرجل الضال والزاني ومدمن المخدرات؟!!*
*  وفي  السنوات الأخيرة من القرن العشرين قام الداعية أحمد ديدات بنشر هذه النظرية في كتبه  ومناظراته مع المسيحيين بكثافة لدرجة أن عددا كبير تبنى هذه النظرية بسبب كثرة  استخدامه لها!! وكان الميرزا أحمد غلام قد استعان بثلاثة عشر دليلا، من وجهة نظره،  من التي استخدمهما السير سيد أحمد خان، فقد قدم أحمد ديدات، ما تصور أنه، ثلاثون  دليلا جمع فيها ما قاله سير أحمد خان وما كتبه الميرزا في كتابه " المسيح الناصري  في الهند "!! وما أضافه هو من عنده. وفيما يلي هذه البراهين المزعومة:*
*  " دعني –  أيها القارئ الكريم- أقدم بين يديك موجزاً سريعاً للنقاط التي ناقشناها حتى الآن  بما في ذلك أن عيسى (يسوع) المسيح عليه السلام لم يقتل ولم يصلب، كما يزعم  المسيحيون واليهود، ولكنه كان حياً (في الوقت الذي زعموا موته فيه). وتتلخص هذه  *
*- 25  -*​ *النقاط فيما  يلي:*
*(1) كان  عيسى عليه السلام حريصاً ألا يموت! وكان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لأنه  كان يريد أن يبقى حياً. *
*  وهنا نسأل  من أين جاء هذا الكاتب بهذا الكلام الذي لا أساس له سوى أفكاره الخيالية التي  استقاها من أفكار معلمه الضال، كما بينا أعلاه؟! فالمسيح لم يخف الموت، فقد كان هو  " رئيس الحياة " (أع3 :15)، بل والذي بيديه " مفاتيح الهاوية والموت " (رؤ1 :18)!!  وقد أعلن عشرات المرات أنه لابد أن يصلب ويموت وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم: " من ذلك  الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من  الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت16:21)،  " فيقتلونه  وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم فحزنوا جدا " (مت17:23)، " ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به  ويجلدوه ويصلبوه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت20:19)، " لأنه كان يعلم تلاميذه ويقول  لهم إن ابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدي الناس فيقتلونه وبعد أن يقتل يقوم في اليوم  الثالث " (مر9:31)، " فيهزأون به ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث  يقوم “ (مر10:34). " وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم  من الأموات في اليوم الثالث " (لو24:46). *
*(2) تضرع  عيسى عليه السلام إلى الله كي ينقذه. نعم، تضرع إلى الله العلي القدير أن يحفظ  حياته ليبقى حيّاً. *
*  لم يطلب  المسيح من الله أن ينقذه من الموت بل طلب من الآب، أن أمكن أن يخفف عنه آلام الصليب  المحتومة: " ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي قائلا يا أبتاه أن أمكن فلتعبر  عني هذه الكأس ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت " (مت26:39)، ونتيجة لذلك  أرسل له الله الآب ملاكا ليقويه، كإنسان، بحسب الطبيعة البشرية: " وظهر له ملاك من  السماء يقويه " (لو22:43). ولو افترضنا، بحسب هذه النظرية العجيبة بل والغريبة أن  المسيح خاف من الموت والصلب، وأنه طلب من الله أن ينقذه، فهل كان الله يسمح بتعذيبه  بالجلد، كما سنوضح لاحقاً، والتعليق على الصليب مسمرا من يديه ورجليه؟!!*
*- 26  -*​ *(3) " يسمع  " الله دعاءه: وهو ما يعني أن الله قد استجاب لدعائه أن يظل حيّاً. *
*  وهل يسمع  الله دعاءه بعد أن يتركه يعاني من آلام قاسية ورهيبة هي آلام جلدة والبصق على وجهه  وضرب رأسه بقصبة وصلبه بتسمير يديه ورجليه على خشبتي الصليب؟! ثم ينقذه بعد ذلك  بخديعة أقل ما يوصف فاعلها بأنه ضعيف وجبان!! هذا كلام يقوله ملحدون لا إله لهم  وشخص ضال ومدمن مخدرات لا يؤمن بالمعجزات، ولكن هل يقوله شخص مثل ديدات إلا إذا كان  يؤمن بنفس فكر أستاذه الضال؟!!*
*(4) نزل  إليه أحد الملائكة ليشد أزره. وكان ذلك بإعطائه الأمل واليقين بأن الله سينقذه  ليبقى حيّاً. *
*  والسؤال  هنا من أين أتى هذا الكاتب تلميذ الأستاذ الضال بما قاله عن الملاك؟! ولو كان  الملاك قد جاء ليعطيه اليقين أنه لن يموت فلماذا لم ينقذه هو بأن يأخذه من هذا  المكان قبل أن يصل الأعداء أو يأخذه من بين أيديهم فيمجد الله؟! يقول الكتاب: " وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه " (لو22:  43) وكان ظهور الملاك له إعلاناً عن حتمية الصلب وقبول  المهمة وعن رضا الآب لتحقيق إرادته كما انه إعلان للرضا التام والحب المتبادل بين  الآب والابن. *
*(5) يجد  (الحاكم الروماني) بيلاطس أنه ليس مذنباً. وهـو سبب قوى لإبقائه حيّاً. *
*  ونقول  لهذا الكاتب لو أن بيلاطس أراد أن يبقيه حياً لما كان قد سمح بصلبه من الأساس، وعلى  الرغم من أنه حاول بالفعل أن يطلق سراحه إلا أنه فشل تماماً! ولكن شخصية بيلاطس  الذي كان معروفاً بعنفه ودمويته والذي سبق أن خلط دماء الجليليين بذبائحهم (لو13  :1)، لم يكن يتورع أن يكرر ذلك لو أنه أراد أن يطلق المسيح بالقوة ولكنه لم يفعل  ذلك لأسباب سياسية. ومثل هذا الرجل من المؤكد أنه كان يتوقع أن المسيح لو لم يمت  على الصليب فحتماً سيعود لسابق دعواه مرة أخرى ويتكرر ما حدث من جديد!! وكان المسيح  بالنسبة له مجرد شخص يهودي أو حتى ملك إسرائيل والأفضل له أن تنتهي القصة  بموته.*
*(6) ترى  زوجة بيلاطس حلماً ينبئها أنه لا يجب أن يلحق أذى بهذا الرجل العادل.  *
*- 27  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بمعنى أنه  يجب أن يظل حيّاً. *
*  وقد أبلغت  هذه المرأة زوجها بحلمها وكان من ضمن أسباب محاولة بيلاطس تبرئته ولكن ذلك لم يفلح  في شيء " فلما رأى بيلاطس انه لا ينفع شيئا بل بالحري يحدث شغب اخذ ماء  وغسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلا إني بريء من دم هذا البار أبصروا انتم " (مت27 :   24).*
*(7)  الزعم  بأنه بقي على الصليب ثلاث ساعات فقط، وحسب النظام المعمول به لا  يمكن أن يكون أحد  من المحكوم عليهم بالموت صلباً قد مات في مثل هذا الوقت  القصير حتى لو كان قد ثبت  على الصليب. كان حيّاً. *
*   وهو هنا  يتجاهل الجلد الذي أحدث مئات الثقوب والإصابات والتهرؤات في جسد  المسيح والثوب  الأرجواني الذي ألتصق بجسده المصاب وضربه بالقصبة على رأسه  وإكليل الشوك الذي انغرس  في رأسه بقسوة وعنف لا مثيل لهما وسقوطه بخشبة  الصليب 00ألخ وسنناقش هذا الموضوع  بالتفصيل لاحقاً.*
*(8) رفيقا  صلبه على الصليب ظل كل منهما حيّاً. ولذا فإن عيسى عليه السلام، في ذات مدة البقاء  على الصليب ظل حيّاً. *
*  لم يذكر  الكتاب أن من صلبا معه قد جلدا، وواضح أنهم جاءوا بهما من السجن إلى الصلب مباشرة  كما حدث عند إحضار باراباس " وكان المسمى  باراباس موثقا مع رفقائه في الفتنة الذين في الفتنة فعلوا قتلا " (مر15  :7).*
*(9) تقول  إنسيكلوبيديا (دائرة معارف) الإنجيل تحت عنوان " الصليب " أنه عندما غُزّ يسوع  بالرمح فإنه كان حيّاً. *
*   وهنا  يتجاهل تلميذ الميرزا الضال ومدمن المخدرات أن هذه الموسوعة وجميع  الموسوعات  وقواميس الكتاب المقدس بأنواعها تؤكد موت المسيح على الصليب  وأنه حتى على افتراض أن  المسيح كان حيا قبل طعنة الحربة، التي سنصف شكلها  تفصيليا لاحقاً، فمن المستحيل أن  يظل حيا بعد طعنتها القاتلة التي أخترقت  الرئتين والقلب!!*
*- 28  -*​ *(10) فور  ذلك خرج دم وماء: وكانت تلك علامة ودليلاً يؤكد أن عيسى عليه السلام كان حيّاً.  *
*  حتى ولو  افترضنا أن هذه علامة حياة فقد كانت طعنة الحربة قاتلة ومميتة!!*
*(11)  الساقان غير مقطوعتين – تحقيقاً للنبوءة والساقان غير المقطوعتين يكون لهما نفع  عندما يكون عيسى عليه السلام حيّاً. *
*  لم يكن  هناك حاجة لكسر الساقين لأن ذلك يحدث للذين لم يموتوا على الصليب لتسريع عملية  موتهم والمسيح كان قد مات!!*
*(12) الرعد  والزلزال وكسوف الشمس في غضون ثلاث ساعات لإلهاء الجمهور المتطفل وليتمكن أتباعه  السريون من مساعدته في أن يظل حيّاً. *
*   أولا لا  يمكن أن يخفي الله أعماله بهذه الطريقة المضلة وأنه لم يكن في  حاجة لإلهاء الجمهور  حتى يقوم بخديعته!! كما أن هذه الأحداث حدثت بعد موت  المسيح وليس قبل ذلك: "  فصرخ يسوع أيضاً بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح. وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى  اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت.والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين " (مت27  :50-52).*
*(13) اليهود  ارتابوا في تحقق موته. شك اليهود أنه قد نجا من الموت على الصليب وأنه كان لا يزال  حيّاً.*
*   ولا نعرف  من أين أتى بهذا الزعم، حقا فالمضل يتصور أن كل الناس مثله  فيبيح لنفسه كل شيء! فلا  يذكر مطلقا أن اليهود شكوا في موت المسيح بل على  العكس تماماً حيث يقول الكتاب: "  وفي  الغد الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس.   قائلين يا سيد قد تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حي أني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم.  فمر  بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا  للشعب انه قام  من الأموات فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة اشر من الأولى " (مت27  :62-64).*
*(14) بيلاطس  " يعجب " أن يسمع أن يسوع كان ميتاً. لقد كان يعرف بالتجربة أنه لا أحد*
*- 29  -*​ *يموت بسرعة  هكذا على الصليب وظن أن يسوع كان حيّاً. *
*  وقد زال  تعجب بيلاطس عندما استدعى قائد المئة وتأكد منه حقيقة موت المسيح " فتعجب  بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات. ولما عرف من  قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف " (مت27  :44و45). ونؤكد أنه من المستحيل أن يكذب قائد المئة لأنه في حالة أثبات العكس  فمصيره حتما كان هو الموت المحتوم.*
*(15)  حجرة  ضخمة فسيحة (كمدفن): قريبة في متناول اليد صخمة جيدة التهوية بحيث  تشجع يدي  المساعدة كي تأتي للنجدة. وامتدت يد المساعدة ليظل حيّاً. *
*   ركز على  وجود فتحة في القبر وتجاهل الحنوط والأكفان التي لفت حول  الجثمان والتي لو كان حيا  لمات بسببها! هذا هو حال المضلين دائماً!!*
*(16) الحجر  (على باب المقبرة) وملاءة الكفن أزيلا: وهو ما يلزم حدوثه فحسب عندما يكون حيّاً.  *
*   وهنا لو  كان يكلم هذا الرجل طفلا صغيرا لما قبل كلامه لأن الحجر لم يكن  في الإمكان أن  يدحرجه من على باب القبر سوى عشرين رجلا من الأشداء ومن  الخارج فقط، فما بالنا بشخص  به هذا الكم من الإصابات، خاصة في يديه التي  سمرتا بالمسامير وكانت تحتاج لتدخل  جراحي وعلاج يستمر مدة طويلة!! يبدو  أنه ليس الميرزا وحده الذي كان مدمنا للمخدرات  (الأفيون)؟!!*
*(17)  تقرير  عن الملاءة المطوية: أكد علماء ألمان من خلال تجارب معينة أن قلب  يسوع لم يكن قد  توقف عن العمل – أي أنه كان لا يزال حيّاً. *
*   يبدو هنا  أنه يقصد الكفن المقدس، ونقول له لو تم التحق من صحة هذا الكفن  لكان انطباع ملامح  الشخص في هذه القطعة من القماش بسبب الحياة التي دبت  فجأة في الجسد الميت وليس بسبب  أن الجسد الذي كان ملفوفا به كان حياً!!  *
*(18)  أتنكر  في الأبدية!؟ التنكر يكون غير ضروري لو كان عيسى عليه السلام قد  بعث بعد موت.  لكنه  ضروري في حالة واحدة فقط،  عندما يكون حيّاً. *
*- 30  -
* *   ومن قال  أنه تنكر؟! زعم هذا الكاتب أن المسيح تنكر في زي بستاني! وهذا  الكلام تخريف! لأنه  عندما رأته المجدلية لم تعرفه لأن ملامحه لم تكن واضحة  لها سواء بسبب بكائها أو  لأنه أخفى حقيقة ذاته لها مؤقتا كما فعل مع  تلميذي عمواس ()، فتصورت أنه البستاني،  كما يقول الكتاب "  أما مريم  فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي وفيما هي تبكي انحنت إلى  القبر. فنظرت ملاكين  بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الرأس والأخر عند الرجلين  حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا.  فقالا لها يا امرأة لماذا تبكين قالت لهما أنهم  اخذوا سيدي ولست اعلم أين وضعوه.  ولما قالت هذا التفتت إلى الوراء فنظرت  يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع. قال  لها يسوع يا امرأة لماذا تبكين من  تطلبين فظنت تلك انه البستاني  فقالت له يا سيد أن كنت أنت قد حملته  فقل لي أين وضعته وأنا أخذه. قال لها يسوع يا  مريم فالتفتت تلك وقالت له  ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلم " (يو20 :11- 16). لقد ظنت  المجدلية أنه  البستاني ولم يقل الكتاب أنه تنكر، كما يزعم هذا الكاتب الذي تفوق على   أستاذه في الضلال!!*
*(19) ويمنع مريم المجدلية أن تلمسه: " لا تلمسيني  " بسبب أن لمسه (ولم تكن جروحه قد التأمت) يسبب له ألماً، لأنه كان حيّاً.  *
*   ونسأل هذا  الكاتب ومن يصدقون هراءه إذا كان المسيح لا يقدر أن يحتمل  مجرد لمس امرأة بسبب  جراحاته وأن مجرد لمسه يسبب له الآلام، فكيف دحرج  بيديه المصابتين حجرا وزنه أكثر  من طنين، من الداخل، وهذه المهمة لا يقدر  عليها إلا عشرون رجلاً من الأقوياء ومن  الخارج!! عجيب أمر هذا الكاتب ومن  يصدقون كلامه!! *
*(20) قوله:  " لم أصعد إلى أبي بعد ". وكأنه في لغة اليهود واصطلاحهم يقول: " لم أمت بعد " أو  يقول إنه كان حيّاً. *
*  الصعود في  لغة اليهود أو غيرهم لا معنى له سوى الصعود إلى السماء وقد حدث بالفعل كحدث واقعي  بعد هذا الظهور بأربعين يوماً!! *
*(21)  ولم  تخف مريم المجدلية عندما تعرفت عليه. لأنها كانت قد شاهدت علامات  الحياة فيه (عند  إنزاله عن الصليب) كانت تبحث عنه حيّاً. *
*- 31  -*​ *   هذا كلام  لا معنى له لأن المجدلية كانت تتابع دفن المسيح من بعيد وذهبت  هي ومريم الأخرى صباح  الأحد لوضع الحنوط على جسد المسيح كميت بدليل قول  الملاك" ليس هو  ههنا لكنه قام اذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل " (لو24 : 6).*
*(22)  يتحجر  الحواريون (هلعاً) عند رؤية يسوع بالحجرة. كل معلوماتهم عن (حادث  صلبه) إنما كانت  بالسماع (ولم يكن أحدهم شاهد عيان حيث كانوا قد خذلوه  جميعاً وهربوا) ولذلك لم  يستطيعوا أن يصدقوا أن عيسى عليه السلام كان  حيّاً. *
*   لقد خاف  التلاميذ لأنهم ظنوا أن الذي ظهر لهم هو روح، روح المسيح الميت،  والتي تظهر هي روح  الميت وليس روح الحي، حسب اعتقاد اليهود، ولو كانوا  يتصورون أنه حي ولم يمت على  الصليب لما ارتعبوا عندما رأوه بل العكس تماما  فمجيئه لهم كان أمراً طبيعياً لأنه  لم يمت، ولكن خوفهم وفزعهم يرجع لأنهم  كانوا يعرفون أنه قد مات لذا أكد لهم أنه قام  من الأموات وهو الآن حي  وليس ميتا بجعلهم يلمسوه وبأكله أمامهم: " وفيما هم يتكلمون  بهذا وقف يسوع  نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا أنهم  نظروا روحا. فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم.  انظروا يدي ورجلي إني أنا هو جسوني وانظروا فأن الروح  ليس له لحم  وعظام كما ترون لي. وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه. وبينما  هم غير مصدقين من الفرح  ومتعجبين قال لهم أعندكم ههنا طعام. فناولوه جزءا  من سمك مشوي وشيئا من شهد عسل.  فأخذ وأكل قدامهم " (لو24 :36-43).*
*(23) أكل الطعام مرة إثر مرة عند ظهوره بعد عملية  الصلب. والطعام ضروري فقط عندما يكون حيّاً. *
*  نعم وقد  كان المسيح حيا بعد أن قام من الموت.*
*(24) لم  يظهر نفسه قط لأعدائه (اليهود) لأنه كان قد هرب من الموت (على يديهم) بشق النفس  وكان لا يزال حيّاً. *
*   لم يظهر  نفسه لليهود لأنه كان قد قام من الأموات بجسد روحاني نوراني  ممجد وكان قد أعد  تلاميذه الذين سمعوا تعليمه وشاهدوا أعماله، كشهود عيان،  ليكرزوا باسمه في  *
*- 32  -*​ 
*المسكونة  كلها: " ونحن  شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم الذي أيضاً قتلوه  معلقين  إياه على خشبة. هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرا. ليس   لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه  بعد قيامته  من الأموات. وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ونشهد بان هذا هو المعين من  الله ديانا  للأحياء والأموات " (أع10 :39-42).*
*(25)  قام فحسب بجولات قصيرة: (الأماكن التي تحرك  إليها بعد الصلب معروفة بأنها  في نطاق ضيق) لأنه لم يكن قد بعث من بين الموتى كروح،  لكنه كان لا يزال  حيّاً.*
*   وهنا  يتجاهل هذا الكاتب أن المسيح كان يظهر ويختفي، بطريقة روحية لا  يقدر عليها مجرد  إنسان بجسده العادي، دون أن يعرف أحد من أين أتى ولا إلى  أين ذهب، كما دخل على  التلاميذ والأبوب مغلقة ولم يكن هناك أي منفذ يدخل  منه بجسد مادي على الإطلاق بدليل  أن التلاميذ عندما وجدوه فجأة واقفا في  وسطهم ارتعبوا وظنوا أنه روح، وعندما عرف  تلميذا عمواس أنه هو الذي كان  يسير معهما ويكلمهما في الطريق يقول الكتاب: "  فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما " (لو24 :  31). *
*(26)  وشهادة  رجال بجوار المقبرة (حيث قالوا) " لماذا تبحثون عن الحي بين  الموتى " ( لوقا 24: 4  – 5 ) ومعنى ذلك بوضوح أنه لم يكن ميتاً، كان  حيّاً. *
*  كانت  شهادة الملاك تؤكد قيامته وهذا ظاهر للأعمى الذي لديه بصيرة ولكن غير ظاهر للذين  فقدوا البصيرة والبصر!! " فأجاب   الملاك وقال للمرأتين لا تخافا أنتما فاني اعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع  المصلوب. ليس هو  ههنا لأنه قام كما قال هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب  مضطجعا فيه. واذهبا  سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الأموات ها هو  يسبقكم إلى الجليل هناك  ترونه ها أنا قد قلت لكما " (مت28  :5-8).*
*(27)  وشهادة  ملائكة: " 000 الملائكة الذين قالوا إنه حي " (لوقا24: 23) لم تقل  الملائكة حسب  رواية لوقا إنه كان قد بعث بل جاء على لسان الملائكة أنه  كان حيّاً. *
*  جميع  الأناجيل تقول أنه كان حيا لأنه قام من الأموات.*
*(28) وتشهد  مريم المجدلية: يقول القديس مرقس: " ولما سمع أولئك أنه حي وقد نظرته *
*- 33  -*​ *لم  يصدقوا "  (مرقس16: 11) ولم تكن مريم المجدلية تبحث عن عفريت أو شيطان أو  روح وإنما كانت تبحث  عن " يسوع حياً ". لكن الحواريين عجزوا أن يصدقوا أن  معلمهم كان حيّاً. *
*  عدم  التصديق راجع لاعتقادهم أن الميت لن يقوم إلا يوم القيامة أو اليوم الأخير كما قالت  مرثا للرب يسوع المسيح: " قالت له  مرثا أنا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير " (يو11 :24).*
*(29)  ويشهد  الدكتور بريمروز: يشهد أن الدم والماء عند طعن جنب يسوع بالرمح  إنما كان بسبب  الإرهاق العصبي للأوعية الدموية من جراء الضرب بالعصى  الغليظة.  وهو ما يعتبر علامة  مؤكدة تدل على أنه كان حيّاً. *
*  سنشرخ هذه  النقطة بالتفصيل لاحقاً.*
*(30)  تنبأ  عيسى أن معجزته ستكون مثل معجزة يونان. وحسبما جاء بسفر يونان  (بالعهد القديم) فإن  يونان كان حياً بينما كان المتوقع أن يكون ميتاً.  وبالمثل إذ يتوقع أن عيسى عليه  السلام كان ميتاً (على الصليب ولدى دفنه)  فإنه عليه السلام كان حياً. *
*  وهذه  النقطة سنشرحها تفصيليا الآن.*
*   ونلاحظ أن  جميع هذه الأدلة المزعومة لا تقدم أي دليل على ما أدعاه هذا  الكاتب،  بل على العكس  تماما تثبت أنه صلب ومات وقام، كما سنبين لاحقاً. *
*   وقد بينّا  أعلاه أن أول من نادى بهذه النظرية، نظرية الإغماء هو كارل  فريدرك بارت سنة 1780م  وتلاه الناقد الألماني العقلاني كارل فينتوريني Venturini   سنة 1800م، وذلك بعد أن عجزا في إيجاد تبرير  للقبر الخالي ولم يقتنعا بما  لفقه اليهود عن سرقة الجسد فافترضا أن المسيح لم يمت  على الصليب إنما  أغمي عليه فقط من شدة الإنهاك والآلام الجسمانية وعندما وضع في  القبر  الرطب أنتعش جسده وخرج منه هارباً وذهب إلى تلاميذه وأوحى لهم بفكرة  القيامة!  أو أن بعض تلاميذ أخذوه من القبر بشجاعة وأنعشوه! ثم تبناها في  الهند القديمة السير  سيد أحمد خان ونقلها عنه الميرزا احمد غلام القادياني  سنة 1891م، وفي القرن العشرين  أذاعها في كل من العالمين العربي والإسلامي*
*- 34  -*​ *الداعية   الشهير أحمد ديدات وراح يقدم براهين الميرزا أحمد غلام والتي استقى حوالي  سبعة عشر  منها من السير سيد أحمد خان، وأكملها ديدات إلى ثلاثين دليلاً،  كلها أضعف من خيوط  العنكبوت!! كما بينا أعلاه، بل والأعجب أنه أكد، بسبب  اتهام البعض له بأنه ينتمي  إلى الجماعة الأحمدية القاديانية، أنه لا يؤمن  بهذه النظرية على الإطلاق بل فقط  يجادل المسيحيين من كتابهم!! وهكذا يؤكد  لنا أنه مثله مثل الكثيرين غيره يجادلون  بحجج واهية، هم أنفسهم لا يقتنعون  بها!! فقط لتشكيك المسيحيين في إيمانهم بمبدأ  الغاية تبرر الوسيلة،  والضرورات تبيح المحظورات، أو أن الحرب خدعة!! أنه يجادل بحجج  هو نفسه غير  مؤمن أو مقتنع بها ويُعدد الأدلة غير المنطقية والبعيدة تماماً عن فكر   الكتاب المقدس وعن الخلفية الدينية والتاريخية والاجتماعية والسياسية في  زمن  المسيح!! ولكن ماذا نقول سوى ما قاله يسوع "من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل  يجتنون من الشوك  عنباً أو من الحسك تيناً " (مت 16:7). *
*(أ)  وقد بدأ  مزاعمه بتعليقه على قول الكتاب " وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم  يُكسروا ساقيه لأنهم  رأوه قد مات " وتصور أن كلمة " رأوه " تعني " قدروه  "!! أي قدروا أنه مات دون  التأكد من ذلك!! وقال " لأنه لم يكن لديهم جهاز  أستيذوا سكوب حديث للتحقق من الوفاة  ولا كان أحد لمس جسده أو قاس ضغط دمه  أو نبضه ليخلص إلى أنه كان قد " مات فعلاً "!!  وهذا الكلام غير منطقي  أولاً لأن الكلمة المستخدمة تعني " رأوه " كما تعني أيضا "  وجدوه " N.I.V.   وبالتالي تؤكد أنهم وجدوه قد مات، تأكدوا من موته. ثانياً لأن  الجنود  الرومان الذين أوُكلت إليهم مهمة تنفيذ الصلب كانوا مدربين جيداً، معتادين   على القيام بتنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام صلباً ولديهم خبرة عالية في ذلك، كما  كانت أهمية  الرب يسوع المسيح، سواء من جهة كهنة اليهود أو الوالي أو حتى  الشعب، والأحداث التي  أودت به إلى الصليب، تستلزم منهم الدقة الشديدة  والحذر الشديد في التأكد والإعلان  عن موته، ومن ثم فلم يكن في الإمكان أن  يخطئوا في مثل هذا الأمر، ولذا فعندما وجدوا  أنه قد مات قام واحد من هؤلاء  الجنود بطعن جنبه بحربة طعنة نافذة ومميتة اخترقت  الحجاب الحاجز وربما  الرئتين واخترقت القلب، كما سنبين لاحقاً، وتأكد من موته بصورة  مطلقة،  ولكن هذا الكاتب حول طعنة الحربة القاتلة إلى " غزه مُحيية "!! فقال أن "   جندياً آخر يغزه *
*- 35  -*​ *بالرمح   للتأكد من (الوفاة) في جنبه "، " هذه الغزة أخرجت شيئاً من الدم فأعادت  الدورة  الدموية إلى مسارها وعملها وإيقاعها، وبالتالي أعادت له الحياة!!  هل يمكن أن يكون  لمثل هذا الكلام أي اعتبار؟! الطعنة القاتلة تتحول إلى  غزة مُحيية؟!! يقول الكتاب "  لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت  خرج دم وماء " (يو19:34)، ويقول  هذا الكاتب " غزه بالرمح "!! وهناك فارق  شديد بين " الطعنة القاتلة " وبين "  الغزة "!! للأسف يبيحون لأنفسهم تحريف  كلمات الكتاب المقدس ليصلوا لأغراض  غير شريفة!!*
*(ب)  ثم يقول  أنه لو كانت قد ظهرت أية آثار للحياة في الجسد أثناء الغسل  والمسح بالزيت والتكفين  فلم يكن أحد من الحماقة ليعلن ذلك حتى لا يعاود  اليهود التأكد من موته!! ونقول  تعليقاً على هذا الكلام: وهل لو وجد فيه  أثر للحياة كان أصحابه سيضعون على جسده  المصاب بأكثر من 360 إصابة نافذة  أخترقت الجلد والأنسجة (اللحم)، خاصة في منطقة  الظهر والفخذين والتي ظلت  تنزف الدم بغزارة قبل الموت لمدة حوالي خمس ساعات، وجسده  المتهرئ الذي  لفوه وهو في هذه الحالة بثوب من الأرجوان وكان من الطبيعي أن يلتصق  بهذا  الجسد المصاب بشدة وعند نزع هذا الثوب ينزع معه الطبقة الخارجية من الجسم  التي  ألتصق بها ثم يضعون على هذا الجسد المتهرئ أكثر من 36 كيلو من المر  والعود، والمر  مادة لاصقة مثل الصمغ، ومن الطبيعي أنه كان سيلتصق بهذا  الجسد المتهرئ، والذي طوي  عليه الكفن والذي وضعوا بين طياته هذه الأطياب  فيلتصق الجسد بهذه المواد وبالأكفان،  ويربطون يديه ورجليه بالأربطة  ويعصبوا عينيه بالمنديل، ويصير الجميع قطعة واحدة، ثم  في حالة نزع هذه  الأكفان الملتصقة باللحم لا تنفصل عن جسده دون أن تأخذ معها على  الأقل  الطبقة الخارجية التي بها الدم المتجلط وجزء من لحم الجسد؟!! ثم يضعونه في   قبر حجري لأحد الأغنياء يوضع على بابه حجر ضخم يزيد وزنه عن طنين في حفرة  نصف  برميلية لا يستطيع أن يدحرجه عنها سوى مجموعة من الرجال الأشداء، لا  يقل عددهم عن  عشرين؟! وهل يتركونه بعد ذلك أكثر من 36 ساعة (ليلتين ويوماً  كاملاً) وهو على هذا  الوضع دون ماء أو طعام وهو الذي لم يتناول الطعام  والماء منذ عشاء الخميس وقد فقد  معظم ما في جسمه من سوائل ودم أثناء  تعليقه عدة ساعات على الصليب حتى صرخ قائلاً "  أنا عطشان "؟! هل يتركونه  وهو على هذا *
*- 36  -*​ *الوضع  بدون  أي عناية طبية من أي نوع ويغلقون عليه القبر ويذهبون إلى بيوتهم؟!  وكيف كانوا  سيخرجونه من القبر وعليه حراسة مشددة؟! وهل كان يستطيع بعد ذلك  أن يخرج من القبر؟!  وهل كان يقدر على ذلك وهو في هذه الحالة من الإنهاك  والمرض وجسمه مليء بالجروح  القاتلة خاصة الأماكن التي دقت فيها المسامير  في يديه ورجليه، وجسده بمواد لاصقة  وملفوف بأكفان ملتصقة بالجسد وملتصقة  بعضها ببعض بهذه المواد اللاصقة، أن يدحرج  الحجر الضخم من الداخل، هذا  الحجر الذي كانت مجموعة النساء الأصحاء في حيرة من جهة  دحرجته؟! وهل كان  في إمكانه أن يهرب من الحراسة؟! وهل كان سيخرج من القبر وهو مكتف  بهذا  الكفن، أو أن ينزعه عنه ويخرج بجسده العاري المليء بالتشوهات نتيجة  للإصابات  الشديدة التي به إضافة إلى ما يمكن أن يحدث من جراء نزع الكفن  الملتصق بمادة المر  اللاصقة؟! وهل كان في إمكانه بعد كل ذلك أن يقنع  التلاميذ أنه حي وأن يقتنعوا هم  أنه قام من الأموات ويكرزوا بذلك في كل  المسكونة واثقين أنه قام من الأموات بل  ويموتوا جميعهم شهداء وهم يشهدون  بهذه الشهادة؟! *
*(ج)  والغريب  أن هذا الكاتب، المنادي بنظرية يزعم أنه لا يؤمن بها!! لكي يقلل  من قيمة الحراسة  التي كانت على القبر قال أن " حرس المعبد " هم الذين  قاموا بها وليس الجنود  الرومان! وزعم أن " المسيحيين المتعلقين بأوهى  الأسباب يحرفون تعبير " حرس  المعبد " إلى جنود ويجعلون هؤلاء الجنود  جنوداً للرومان"!! هكذا من خياله الخصب  والذي لا يعطي للحقيقة أو البحث  العلمي أي قيمة في كتاباته وكلامه!! ونقول لمن  يتأثرون بكلامه ويكررونه أن  الإنجيل لم يستخدم هنا كلمة " المعبد " بل "  الهيكل " وهو معذور لأنه غير  دارس للكتاب المقدس ولا خلفياته التاريخية  والجغرافية والحضارية، بل فقط  يترجم بعض الفقرات عن ملحدي الغرب!! ونؤكد أن الكلمة  المترجمة هنا حرس  كلمة لاتينية ولكن مكتوبة بحروف  يونانية (Custodian  - koustwdi,an) مما  يؤكد  أنهم كانوا جنوداً رومانيين، والتعبير الذي أستخدمه الوالي بيلاطس  عندما طلب منه  الكهنة وضع حراسة على القبر يعني حرفياً " خذوا حراسة - take a guard - e;cete koustwdi,an\  "، وقول كهنة اليهود للجنود " وإذا سمع ذلك الوالي فنحن نستعطفه  ونجعلكم  مطمئنين " يدل على أن الجنود تابعون لبيلاطس، أي جنود رومان وليسوا حراس   الهيكل الذي يسميه *
*- 37  -*​ *المعبد. مع  أن هذا لا يغير في الأمر كثيراً فالحراسة هي الحراسة، سواء كان القائمون بها جنود  رومان أو حرس الهيكل.*
*   أخيراً  نسأل ونقول: كيف ذهب إلى تلاميذه؟ وكيف أقنعهم، أو كيف اقتنعوا  هم أنه قام من الموت  وهو في هذه الصورة والحالة التي ذكرناها؟! كما يؤكد  الناقد الألماني شتراوس  Strauss:  أنه " من المحال على شخص تسلل من القبر في  حالة من الإغماء والوهن والمرض،  وفي حاجة إلى العلاج الطبي وتضميد الجراح والعناية  والإسعاف وفي حالة من  الخنوع والاستسلام لآلامه – من المحال أن يطبع شخص كهذا أثره العميق في  نفوس تلاميذه، ويخدعهم بأنه قاهر الموت والقبر وأنه رئيس الحياة –  ذلك الأثر البارز الذي كان  أساساً لوعظهم وخدمتهم. أن مثل هذا الانتعاش  بعد الإغماء، لو أنه حدث لما كان له  الأثر الذي أنطبع على نفوسهم في  الحياة والموت، ولما بدل أحزانهم غيرة وحماساً ولما  حول توقيرهم له سجوداً  وتعبداً "[12].*


*
*​ 
*
* *[1] Anderson, Christianity: The Witness of History. Sir  James Norman Dalrymple Anderson (1908- 1994).*
*- 8 -*​ 
*[2] أولاً:  قرار  مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي المنبثق عن منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي في  دورة انعقاد  مؤتمره الثاني بجدة من 10 – 16 ربيع الآخر 1406هـ، الموافق 22  – 28 كانون الأول "  ديسمبر " 1985م000  أن ما  ادعاه ميرزا غلام أحمد من النبوة والرسالة ونزول الوحي عليه إنكار  صريح لما ثبت من  الدين بالضرورة ثبوتاً قطعياً يقينياً من ختم الرسالة  والنبوة بسيدنا محمد (صلعم)  وأنه لا ينزل وحي على أحد بعده. وهذه الدعوى  من ميرزا غلام أحمد تجعله وسائر من  يوافقونه عليها مرتدين خارجين عن  الإسلام. *
*ثانيا: قرار  مجمع الفقه الإسلامي المنبثق عن رابطة العالم الإسلامي رقم الدورة: 1 رقم القرار:  3:  بعد أن  تداول مجلس المجمع الفقهي في هذه المستندات وسواها من الوثائق  الكثيرة المفصحة عن  عقيدة القاديانيين ومنشئها وأسسها وأهدافها الخطيرة في  تهديم العقيدة الإسلامية  الصحيحة وتحويل المسلمين عنها تحويلا وتضليلا،  قرر المجلس بالإجماع اعتبار العقيدة  القاديانية المسماة أيضا بالأحمدية  عقيدة خارجة عن الإسلام خروجا كاملا، وأن  معتنقيها كفار مرتدون عن  الإسلام، وأن تظاهر أهلها بالإسلام إنما هو للتضليل  والخداع، ويعلن مجلس  المجمع الفقهي أنه يجب على المسلمين حكومات وعلماء وكتابا  ومفكرين ودعاة  وغيرهم مكافحة هذه النحلة الضالة وأهلها في كل مكان في  العالم.*
*ثالثاً:  فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بالمملكة العربية السعودية.  *
*س:  ما حكم  الدين الجديد وأتباعه؛ يعني دينا يقال له: الأحمدية، يحذروا  دواعيه الناس بالاحتفاظ  سواء بشيء من آيات قرآنية أو من أسماء الله  ويحرمون الصلاة على النبي (صلعم) وأين  منشأ هذا الدين ومتى، وما الحكم  فيمن يرغبون عنه؟*
*ج:  لقد صدر  الحكم من حكومة الباكستان على هذه الفرقة بأنها خارجة عن  الإسلام، وكذلك صدر من  رابطة العالم الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة الحكم عليها  بذلك، ومن مؤتمر المنظمات  الإسلامية المنعقد في الرابطة في عام 1394هـ، *
*- 9  -*​ *وقد نشر  رسالة توضح مبدأ هده الطائفة وكيف نشأت ومتى إلى غير ذلك مما يوضح  حقيقتها.*
*رابعا قرار  رابطة العالم الإسلامي: بعد أن  تداول مجلس المجمع الفقهي في هذه  المستندات وسواها من الوثائق الكثيرة، المفصحة عن عقيدة  القاديانيين ومنشئها، وأسسها وأهدافها الخطيرة في  تهديم العقيدة الإسلامية الصحيحة، وتحويل  المسلمين عنها تحويلاً وتضليلاً، قرر المجلس  بالإجماع : اعتبار  العقيدة القاديانية  المسماة أيضاً بالأحمدية، عقيدة خارجة عن الإسلام  خروجاً كاملاً، وأن معتنقيها كفار مرتدون عن  الإسلام، وأن تظاهر أهلها بالإسلام إنما هو للتضليل  والخداع، ويعلن مجلس المجمع الفقهي أنه يجب على  المسلمين حكومات وعلماء، وكتابا ومفكرين، ودعاة  وغيرهم مكافحة هذه النحلة الضالة وأهلها في كل مكان من  العالم. http://www.islamhouse.com/p/47459*
*خامساً قرار  الأزهر: القاديانية  ليست من الإسلام؛  جدد مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر الشريف فتواه بأن أتباع  مذهب القاديانية  ليسوا مسلمين، وأكد أن هذا المذهب لا علاقة له بالإسلام.. برغم التعديلات  التي أدخلها أتباعه أنفسهم على تيار القاديانية من خلال كتاباتهم  الجديدة.  وأكد الأزهر في تقريره الذي أعدته لجنة العقيدة  والفلسفة بمجمع البحوث -ولم ينشر من  قبل- أن عقيدة الأحمدية القاديانية من خلال كتاباتهم مخالفة لما علم من  الدين بالضرورة.  فيما صرح مصدر مسئول بالأزهر الشريف أن المجمع قام ببحث عقيدة  القاديانية، وموقف  الإسلام منها ومن أتباعها؛ بناء على طلب القاديانيين أنفسهم.. حيث أصروا في  أثناء زيارة سابقة لوفد الجماعة الإسلامية الأحمدية للأزهر الشريف على  أهمية أن يعيد الأزهر رؤيته الخاصة في القاديانية، وأن يقوم بفحص كتبهم  العقائدية؛ ليتبين بنفسه أن أتباع القاديانية ـ المتمركزين في إقليم بنجاب  بالهند ـ مسلمون.. حسب تعبيرهم.  وقد أسند المجمع إلى الدكتور عبد المعطي بيومي  عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية إعداد تقرير  وافٍ عن عقيدة القاديانية بناء على منشورات مرسلة من نفس الطائفة،  حيث صرح الدكتور بيومي بأنه تم التعامل مع منشورات القاديانية بالعدالة  والموضوعية.  وأضاف أنه بعد الفحص الدقيق لهذه الكتب، والذي استغرق أكثر من  عام، تبين أن  القاديانيين ليسوا مسلمين، وهو ما يؤكد ما ذهب إليه علماء الأزهر من قبلبأن هذه الفرقة مخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية، ولا تمت للإسلام  بصلة.  نفس المخالفات. وأشار الدكتور بيومي إلى أن الكتب التي أرسلتها  الطائفة القاديانية تبين بوضوح نفس  المخالفات السابقة التي تجعل أتباع القاديانية ليسوا مسلمين، ومنها أن  "مرزا غلام أحمد" وهو مؤسس القاديانية تلقى من الوحي أكثر مما تلقاه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن محمدا ليس خاتم الأنبياء بالمعنى المعروف  الذي تصيبه اللغة العربية..  ويضيف: "ويقولون إن ختم النبوة أي النبوة الناسخة كانت لمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم،  لكن نبوة ميرزا غلام أحمد لم تنسخ، فلا تعد مناقضة للآية الكريمة  "مَا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رَّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ  اللهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا"!!  وقد أوضح بيومي أن القاديانيين يخلطون بين النبوة والرسالة، وأن  كل ما يقولونه في  هذا الأمر مخالف لكل تعاليم الشريعة، ولنص صريح للقرآن الكريم في أن  الرسول (صلعم) هو خاتم الأنبياء.. وكذا قول النبي "ليس بيني وبين  نزول عيسى نبي" أي نزول عيسى آخر الزمان.  ولفت كذلك إلى أن أتباع القاديانية قاموا في كتبهم بتأويلات جديدة  وباطلة، ويظنون أنهم  بهذه التأويلات يمكن أن يزيفوا الوعي أو العقيدة الإسلامية، ويقول: "نحن  نسألهم إذا كنتم تؤمنون بأن ميرزا غلام أحمد لم ينسخ الشريعة الإسلامية،  وتثبتون له النبوة غير الناسخة لشريعة محمد، فلم لا تؤمنون بشريعة  الرسول مباشرة؟!، ولماذا لا تصارحون الناس بإيمانكم بنبوة محمد مباشرة؟  ولماذا تجعلون ميرزا غلام أحمد نبيًّا؟!*
*  قرار سابق  وكان الأزهر الشريف قد أصدر قرارًا سابقًا بخصوص القاديانية في عهد  الشيخ جاد الحق  على جاد الحق شيخ الأزهر الراحل.. حيث قام مجمع البحوث الإسلامية وقتها  بإصدار بيان توضيحي حول بعض العقائد التي *
*- 10  -*​ *تتخذ من  الإسلام ستارًا لها ولا  علاقة لها به، ومنها القاديانية.  وقد أشار تقرير - حصلت إسلام أون لاين على نسخة منه- اعتمد عليه  المجمع في إصدار قراره  السابق إلى أن الناس تعتقد بأن القاديانية فرقة من فرق الإسلام،  والقاديانيين يحاولون إشاعة ذلك؛ للدخول تحت مظلة المسلمين لحاجة في نفوسهم،  مدعين أن الخلاف بينهم وبين المسلمين يقتصر على بعض المسائل الفرعية  فقط.. وهو غير صحيح تماما.  يذكر أن القاديانيين يعتقدون بأن الله تعالى يصوم ويصلي وينام  ويصحو، ويصيب  ويخطئ، ويجامع ويولد، وأن النبوة لم تختم بمحمد العربي صلى الله عليه وسلم..  بل النبوة جارية وأن غلام أحمد نبي الله، وهو أفضل المرسلين، كما يعتقدون  أنهم أصحاب دين مستقل وشريعته شريعة مستقلة، وأن رفقاء غلام أحمد  كالصحابة.  كذلك فإنهم يعتقدون أن قرية قاديان التي ولد فيها قاديان غلام  أحمد كالمدينة  المنورة ومكة المكرمة، وأن أرضها أرض حرام، وأنها قطعة من الجنة، وأن الحج هو  الحضور في المؤتمر السنوي في قاديان، وأن الجهاد ألغاه الله تعالى في  عقيدة قاديان، وأن كل من لا يؤمن بغلام أحمد وبما قاله كافر مخلد في  النار.*
*http://hewar.khayma.com/showthread.php?t=64637*

*[3]   See William Lane Craig, The Historical Argument for the Resurrection  of Jesus  during the Deist Controversy. pp. 392-393& 140-141*

*[4].James  W. Deardorff, Jesus in India. 1994) 138-139.*
*- 11 -*​ 
*[5]  James W. Deardorff, Jesus in India. 140-141.*

*[6] http://www.proaxis.com/~deardorj/legends.htm*
*- 13 -*​ 
*[7] http://www.islamahmadiyya.net*
*- 15 -*​ 
*7 يقول عنه موقع المعرفة " سير سيد أحمد  خان بهادر 17 أكتوبر 1817  - 27 مارس 1898 رجل تعليمه  هندي مسلم، وسياسي يعتبر رائد التعليم الحديث للمسلمين في الهند بتأسيسه  الكلية المحمدية الأنجلو شرقية  Muhammedan Anglo-Oriental  College، والتي تطورت لتصبح جامعة عليكرة الإسلامية لاحقاً. أعماله  أوجدت جيلاً من  المثقفين والسياسيين المسلمين والذين شكلوا حركة عليكرة لفصل المسلمين عن  الهند. اشتعلت الثورة الكبرى في الهند سنة (1274=1857م) ضد الاحتلال البريطاني،  وكانت ثورة عارمة تحمل مسئوليتها المسلمون في الهند، ونصب الثوار  بهادر شاه آخر ملوك دولة المغول زعيما للثورة التي اشتعلت في كثير من أنحاء  الهند تطلب *
*- 19  -*​ *الخلاص من  الاحتلال الغاشم، وتسعى إلى التحرر من قبضته  العاتية. ولم يكتب لهذه الثورة النجاح، ولم تحقق ما كانت تصبو إليه،  وانتهى الأمر بسقوط  الحكم الإسلامي في الهند بعد نفي آخر زعيم لدولة المغول الهندية،  وتكشفت *
*الأمور على  حقيقتها، فالمسلمون ضعاف متفرقون، يحتاجون إلى نهضة وإصلاح  قبل مواجهة قوات الاحتلال، وأحوالهم المتردية وتخلفهم في ميادين  الحياة لا يصنع نصرا ولا يحقق أملا. وهنا يأتي  دور المصلحين، وكان منهم السيد أحمد خان الذي تزعم حركة  الإصلاح الاجتماعي والثقافي في الهند، فآمن أن العلم وتهذيب النفوس والأخلاق  هما طريق التحرر والاستقلال، وأخذ على عاتقه النهوض بالمسلمين عبر هذا  الباب، وهو في ذلك أشبه بـالإمام محمد عبده، فالإصلاح عندهما إصلاح  بالتثقيف والتهذيب، والاستعانة بالسلطة في تحقيق هذا الغرض، والتعاون  معها لإنجاز ما يُطمح إليه، وعدم التعجل في الاصطدام بها.   وهذه الرؤية في الإصلاح جلبت اتهامات لمن رامها،  ودار حولها جدل ونقاش لا  يزال صداه يتردد حتى الآن، لكنها على أية حال أنارت عقولا، وقدمت رجالات،  وأحدثت حركة في الفكر، ونهضة في العلم والثقافة. *

*[9]   فؤاد  العطار، كاتب مسلم كتب سلسة من الأبحاث عن الأحمدية، منها بحثه: "  لماذا لم يقبل الميرزا ما ادعى لاحقاً بأنها حقائق قرآنية ". أنظر  http://alhafeez.org/rashid/arabic/arabic.htm*​ *- 20  -*​ 
*[10]  فؤاد العطار؛ الأحمدية  وعيسى بن مريم عليه السلام.*
*- 23  -*​ 
*[11]   وهو يشير هنا إلى ما فهمة خطأ عن قصة المرأة الخاطئة المذكورة في  الإنجيل  للقديس لوقا: " وإذا امرأة في المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت انه متكئ في بيت   الفريسي جاءت بقارورة طيب. ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل  قدميه  بالدموع و كانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب.  فلما رأى الفريسي  الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم  من هذه الامراة التي تلمسه  وما هي أنها خاطئة. فأجاب يسوع و قال له يا  سمعان عندي شيء أقوله لك فقال قل يا  معلم. كان لمداين مديونان على الواحد  خمس مئة دينار وعلى الأخر خمسون. وإذ لم يكن  لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعا  فقل أيهما يكون أكثر حبا له. فأجاب سمعان وقال أظن  الذي سامحه بالأكثر  فقال له بالصواب حكمت. ثم التفت إلى المرأة وقال لسمعان أتنظر  هذه المرأة  أني دخلت بيتك وماء لأجل رجلي لم تعط و أما هي فقد غسلت رجلي بالدموع   ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها. قبلة لم تقبلني وأما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل  رجلي. بزيت  لم تدهن راسي و أما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجلي. من اجل ذلك أقول  لك قد غفرت خطاياها  الكثيرة لأنها أحبت كثيرا والذي يغفر له قليل يحب  قليلا. ثم قال لها مغفورة لك  خطاياك. فابتدأ المتكئون معه يقولون في  أنفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا أيضا. فقال  للمرأة إيمانك قد خلصك اذهبي  بسلام " (لو7 :37-50).*
*- 24  -*​ 
*[12] من الذي  دحرج الحجر ص80.*
*- 38  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الثاني*​ *ما هي آية  يونان النبي؟*​ 
*  وفي السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة وضعت فرقة الأحمدية القاديانية قناة  فضائية (M T  A) وراحت تنشر فكرها باللغة  العربية بين الإخوة المسلمين وإن أمكن المسيحيين وكانت وسيلتها في ذلك هي الهجوم  الشديد على المسيحية ونقد عقائدها وكتابها المقدس في حوارات تليفونية مفتوحة مع  المشاهدين، ونادت بنظرية الإغماء بشدة وإلحاح استخدمت نفس الأدلة المذكورة أعلاه  وركزت بدرجة أكبر على موضع المقارنة بين وجود يونان في بطن الحوت وجسد المسيح في  القبر: " حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين يا معلّم نريد أن نرى منك آية. فأجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي. لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن  الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " (مت12 :38-40).*
*  وقالوا أنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت حياً هكذا يجب أن يكون المسيح  في قلب الأرض حياً!! والسؤال الآن هو؛ ما هي آية يونان؟ وماذا قصد بها الرب يسوع  المسيح؟"*
*  وللرد على هذا الكلام غير المنطقي وغير العلمي نؤكد أن المقارنة في  هذا المثال، بين يونان والمسيح ليست هي في وجود يونان في الحوت والمسيح في القبر،  بل في المعجزة وكيفية بقاء كل منهما في الحوت والقبر. أي أن المقصود هو المعجزة  التي حدثت لكل منهما والمدة التي قضاها كل منهما في الحوت والقبر. ولكي نوضح المعني هنا نؤكد أن الكلمة اليونانية " shmei/on – sēmeion  "، وتعني " miracle, sign,  wonder  - علامة عجيبة، معجزة  ". فما هي هذه الآية أو المعجزة أو العجيبة التي أعلن عنها الرب يسوع المسيح؟*
* والمعجزة  يجب أن تكون عملا خارقا للطبيعة، وكانت معجزة يونان هي في بقائه حيا في بطن الحوت  ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال في حين أن الوضع الطبيعي الذي كان مفترضا هو*
*- 39  -*​ *أن يموت فيه، بينما كانت معجزة المسيح، الذي وضع في القبر ميتا وكان من  الطبيعي أن يبقى ميتا في القبر إلى يوم الدين، وكانت معجزته هي قيامته من الموت  الذي كان مفترضا أن يظل فيه، ولكن على العكس فلم يبق ميتاً ولم ير جسده فساداً لسبب  بسيط هو كونه الإله المتجسد، فقد مات بجسده ولكن  لاهوته الذي لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، لم يفارق هذا الجسد لأنه كان  متحداً به اتحادا أبديا لذا لم ير فساداً، ومن هنا واجه القديس بطرس الذين صلبوا المسيح بعد ثلاثة وخمسين يوماً من  صلبه وبعد خمسين يوماً من قيامته قائلا: " أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه  الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله  بيده في وسطكم كما انتم  أيضا تعلمون.  هذا أخذتموه مسلّما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه  السابق وبأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه الله ناقضا أوجاع الموت  إذ لم يكن  ممكنا أن يمسك منه. لأن داود يقول فيه كنت أرى الرب إمامي في كل حين انه عن  يميني لكي لا أتزعزع. لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن  على رجاء. لأنك  لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا "  (أع2 :22-27). وهنا يؤكد على موته وذهاب نفسه للهاوية وبقاء جسده في القبر في  حالة عدم فساد، وهذا في حد ذاته أعظم معجزة، فالميت يبدأ في التعفن منذ لحظة موته وبعد ذلك بوقت قليل يبدأ في التحلل ولكن جسد المسيح لم يتعفن  ولم يتحلل ولم ير فساداً لاتحاد لاهوته بناسوته، أما إذا كان المسيح قد أغمي عليه  فقط ودفن حيا، كما يزعمون، فهذه ليست معجزة على الإطلاق، لأن الملايين يدخلون في  حالات من الغيبوبة ويفيقون  منها وهذه ليست معجزة. كما أن كل أقوال المسيح قبل صلبه وقيامته وبعد قيامته وشهادة  تلاميذه ورسله وروايات الإنجيل تؤكد على حقيقة صلبه وموته وقيامته والمثال الذي أعطاه المسيح لليهود في قوله " أجاب يسوع  وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه " (يو2 :19). أي أنه يتكلم عن  موته وقيامته من الأموات، ويؤكد هذه  الحقيقة قول الكتاب" فقال  اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه. وأما هو فكان  يقول عن هيكل جسده. فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فامنوا بالكتاب  والكلام الذي قاله يسوع " (يو2  :19-22). وهناك قاعدة أساسية في كل  الكتب الدينية وهي أن لا تفسر الآية الواحدة بمعزل عن بقية الكتاب التي وردت فيه بل مع  مجمل الكتاب،  فبقية الفقرة وجميع آيات الكتاب *
*- 40  -*​ *تؤكد على  حقيقة موت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته وهذه الآية لا  تقول بعكس ذلك ويجب أن تفسر طبقا لبقية نصوص الكتاب وآياته.*
*  ولكي نفهم ما قاله الرب يسوع المسيح في هذا المثال جيدا يجب أن ندرس بقية ما جاء في هذا الخصوص جيداً، فقد حرص أن  يعلن عن حتمية آلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته من الأموات مرات كثيرة لتلاميذه بشكل واضح وصريح ولكن لما أعلن  هذه الحقيقة لرؤساء اليهود أعلنها لهم في شكل أمثال وليس صراحة لأنهم هم الذي  سيقومون بصلبه.*
*(1) فقد سبق وأعلن لتلاميذه عشرات المرات حتمية محاكمته وموته وصلبه  وقيامته في اليوم الثالث: " من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم  ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم  " (مت16 : 21)، " وفيما هم يترددون في الجليل قال لهم يسوع. ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم إلى أيدي الناس فيقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت17  :22)، " وفيما كان يسوع صاعدا إلى أورشليم اخذ الاثني عشر تلميذا على انفراد في الطريق وقال لهم. ها نحن صاعدون  إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت.  ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه. وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (20  :17 -19).*
*(2) وقد أكد الكتاب حقيقة هذه القيامة بشهادة الملائكة لتلاميذه وقد ذكروهم بما سبق أن أعلنه لهم  عن قيامته: " فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين لا تخافا أنتما. فأني اعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا لأنه  قام كما قال. هلم أنظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه. واذهبا سريعا قولا  لتلاميذه أنه قد قام من الأموات. ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل. هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد  قلت لكما " (مت28 :6و7)، " ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن.  فقال لهنّ لا تندهشن. أنتنّ تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. قد قام. ليس هو ههنا. هوذا  الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه. لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس أنه يسبقكم إلى الجليل.  هناك ترونه كما قال لكم " (مر16 :6و7)، " وفيما هنّ محتارات في ذلك إذا رجلان وقفا  بهنّ بثياب براقة. وإذ كنّ خائفات ومنكسات وجوههنّ إلى الأرض قالا لهنّ.  لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام. اذكرن كيف كلمكنّ وهو  بعد في الجليل قائلا أنه ينبغي أن يسلّم ابن الإنسان في أيدي *
*- 41 -*​ *أناس خطاة ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم. فتذكرن كلامه " (لو24 :5-7).*
* وعند ظهوره للتلاميذ يقول الكتاب: " ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم وهو أول الأسبوع وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم سلام لكم. ولما قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه. ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب. فقال لهم يسوع أيضا سلام لكم. كما أرسلني  الآب أرسلكم أنا. ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه  أمسكت أما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوأم فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع.  فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون قد رأينا الرب. فقال لهم أن لم أبصر في يديه اثر المسامير واضع أصبعي في اثر المسامير واضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضا داخلا وتوما معهم. فجاء  يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال سلام لكم. ثم قال لتوما هات أصبعك  إلى هنا وأبصر يديّ وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا. أجاب  توما وقال له ربي والهي. قال له يسوع لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا  ولم يروا " (يو20 :19-29). " وفيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا أنهم نظروا روحا. فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم. أنظروا يديّ  ورجليّ أني أنا هو. جسوني وانظروا فأن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون  لي. وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه. وبينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبون قال لهم أعندكم ههنا طعام.  فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي وشيئا من شهد عسل. فأخذ وأكل قدامهم وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي  كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى  والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب  وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وأن  يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم. وأنتم  شهود لذلك " (لو24 :36-47).*
* فقد أعلن الرب يسوع المسيح حقيقة وحتمية آلامه وصلبه وموته، كما أعلن  حتمية قيامته من الأموات، كما أعلن ذلك الملائكة وأكد هذه الحقيقة بقيامته وظهوره  لتلاميذه بعد القيامة وإعلانه لهم أنه مات وقام من الأموات وكل أسفار العهد الجديد  تتكلم عن *
*- 42  -*​ *هذه الحقيقة  عشرات ومئات المرات على سبيل المثال نذكر الآيات  التالية دون تعليق فهي تعلق عن نفسها:*
* " المسيح هو الذي مات  بل بالحري  قام أيضا الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله الذي أيضا يشفع فينا " (رو8 :34).  *
*  " فأنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من اجل  خطايانا حسب الكتب. وأنه دفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب.  وأنه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة  أخ أكثرهم باق إلى الآن ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا. وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم  للرسل أجمعين. وآخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهر لي أنا " (1كو15 :3-5). " ولكن أن كان المسيح يكرز به أنه قام من  الأموات فكيف يقول قوم بينكم أن ليس قيامة أموات. فأن لم تكن قيامة أموات فلا يكون المسيح قد  قام. وأن لم يكن المسيح  قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضا إيمانكم. لأنه أن كان الموتى لا يقومون فلا  يكون المسيح  قد قام. وأن لم يكن  المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم. أنتم بعد في خطاياكم. ولكن الآن قد قام  المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين " (1كو15  :12-20)، " نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من  الأموات " (أع10 :14)، " لأنه لهذا مات المسيح  وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الإحياء والأموات " (رو14 :9)،" وهو مات  لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام " (2كو5 :15)، " لأنه أن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضا معه " (1تس4 :14)، " وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم " (أع4 :33)، " مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حيّ بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات " (1بط1 :3)، " الذي مثاله يخلّصنا نحن الآن أي المعمودية لا إزالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح " (1بط3 :21).*
*  وكانت كرازة تلاميذ المسيح ورسله هي الكرازة بقيامته من الأموات:
" فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح  من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة " (رو6 :4)، " عالمين أن المسيح  بعد ما أقيم من الأموات لا يموت أيضا. لا يسود عليه الموت  بعد. إذا يا إخوتي أنتم أيضا قد متم للناموس بجسد *
*- 43 -*​ *المسيح لكي تصيروا لآخر للذي قد أقيم من الأموات لنثمر للّه " (رو6 :9و10).    *
*" هذا أخذتموه  مسلّما بمشورة الله  المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه  الله ناقضا أوجاع  الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك منه. لأن داود يقول فيه كنت أرى الرب أمامي في كل حين أنه عن يميني  لكي لا أتزعزع. لذلك سرّ قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على رجاء. لأنك لن  تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا عرفتني سبل الحياة وستملأني سرورا مع  وجهك. أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود  أنه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له  بقسم أنه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح  حسب الجسد ليجلس على  كرسيه سبق فرأى  وتكلم عن قيامة  المسيح أنه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك  " (أع2 :23-32).*
*  " فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب إسرائيل أنه باسم يسوع المسيح  الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله  من الأموات. بذاك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحا " (أع 4 :10). *
*  " يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس  لأن الله كان معه. ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين  إياه على خشبة. هذا أقامه الله في اليوم  الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرا ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فأنتخبهم. لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات " (أع10  :38-41).*
*  " لأن الساكنين في أورشليم ورؤساءهم لم يعرفوا هذا. وأقوال الأنبياء التي تقرأ كل سبت تمموها إذ حكموا عليه.  ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يقتل. ولما  تمموا كل ما كتب عنه أنزلوه عن الخشبة ووضعوه في قبر. ولكن الله أقامه من  الأموات. وظهر أياما كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل  إلى أورشليم الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب. ونحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا أن الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني  أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك. أنه أقامه من الأموات غير عتيد أن يعود أيضا إلى فساد  فهكذا قال أني سأعطيكم مراحم *
*- 44 -*​ *داود الصادقة. ولذلك قال أيضا في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك  يرى فسادا. لأن داود بعدما خدم جيله بمشورة الله رقد وأنضمّ إلى آبائه ورأى  فسادا. وأما الذي أقامه الله فلم ير فسادا " (أع13 :27-37).*
*  والخلاصة  هنا أن موت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته من الأموات هي جوهر الإنجيل، بل والكتاب المقدس كله وجوهر  الكرازة المسيحية.*
*  ونعود مرة ثانية لمثال يونان النبي فالمسيح قدم لليهود مثلا على حقيقة موته وقيامته، وما يؤكد هذه الحقيقة إلى جانب ما سبق من  آيات هو أن الرب يسوع المسيح كرر مثالا آخر لموته وقيامته فقال لليهود: " فأجاب اليهود وقالوا له آيّة  آية ترينا حتى تفعل هذا. أجاب يسوع وقال لهم انقضوا هذا  الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه. فقال اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفانت في ثلاثة أيام  تقيمه. أما هو فكان يقول عن  هيكل جسده. فلما  قام من الأموات تذكر  تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب  والكلام الذي قاله يسوع " (يو2 :18-22).*
*  وفي هذا المثال يؤكد لنا حتمية موته وقيامته وأن ما قصده في مثال  يونان هو أنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في بطن الأرض ثلاثة أيام.  أي أن المماثلة في المدة التي بقاها كل منهما في بطن الحوت وفي القبر، كما أن بقاء  يونان في بطن الحوت قلب البحر ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال دون أن يموت فقد كانت  هذه المعجزة وكذلك كانت معجزة المسيح هي في دفنه في القبر ميتا ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة  ليال هي المعجزة الكبرى. هذا ما قصده الرب يسوع من مثال يونان. وكل الشواهد في  الكتاب المقدس تؤكد على حتمية موت المسيح وقيامته ولا نملك أن نفسير مثالا واحد  للرب يسوع المسيح بصورة خاطئة يغير الحقيقة.*
*  كما أن هذه النظرية التي تقول بأن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب، تقول بأن المسيح أجتاز المحاكمة والجلد والصلب وكل آلام الصليب، أي أن الله سمح بآلامه وصلبه  وتحمله لكل أنواع الآلام، فقط بدلا من أن يموت أغمي عليه!!*
*  وهنا نسأل: ما الفرق بين أن يموت أو يغمي عليه، ما دام قد أجتاز  الآلام سواء أثناء المحاكمة أو على الصليب؟ هل كان من المستحيل على الله أن يقيمه  من الموت أم كان الأسهل عليه أن يجعله يدخل في غيبوبة؟ وهل يستحيل على الله شيء؟!  ألا يقدر أن يقيمه *
*- 45 -*​ *من الأموات وهو نفسه، المسيح، الذي أقام عدداً من الموتى؟ كما أن هذه النظرية لا تنفي عن  المسيح تحمل الآلام  والصلب وبالتالي تحمله الآلام نيابة عن البشرية حسب نبوة اشعياء النبي القائل "  لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و  مذلولا. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره  شفينا000 انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي000 بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها000 انه  سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين  " (اش53)، ولكن تضع الله في صورة العاجز وغير القادر على إقامته من  الموت!! إلى جانب أنها تظهر الله في صورة الضعيف  والمتآمر والمخادع وهذا ما لا يتصف به الله في الكتاب المقدس ولا يليق بعظمته  وجلاله!!*
*  وهناك سؤال آخر وهو: هل كفن التلاميذ المسيح ودفنوه ووضعوه في القبر دون أن يعرفوا أنه كان  حيا ولم يمت؟ وإذا كان حياً ولم يمت فلماذا لم يخبر تلاميذه بذلك بعد خروجه من  القبر؟ أم أنهم كانوا يعرفون أنه حي وأخفوا ذلك عن اليهود؟ ولماذا تركهم يبشرون  بقيامته من الموت؟ وكيف ظهر لهم وكيف رأوه ولمسوا آثار المسامير في يديه وجنبه؟ بل  ويقول الذين يزعمون بعدم موت المسيح على الصليب ونزوله حيا أنه كانت هناك مؤامرة من كل من  بيلاطس ويوسف الرامي الذي دفنه في قبره على عدم موت المسيح، ومؤامرة ثانية من تلاميذه  الذين يزعم القائلين بذلك أنهم، التلاميذ، عرفوا أن المسيح لم يمت بعد أن تسلموه  ليدفنوه فأخفوا هذه الحقيقة حتى لا يجهز عليه اليهود!! فهل هذه المؤامرات آية ومعجزة أن روايات التاريخ تمتلئ بمثل هذه المؤامرات فهل  كانت هذه أيضاً معجزات؟ يا أحباءَنا الأفاضل أن المسيح تكلم عن معجزة لا عن مؤامرة!! وهو نفسه الذي يقول عنه الكتاب:  أنه " قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من  السموات " (عب7 :26)، " الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر " (1بط2 :22). ولا يمكن أن يغش أو يخدع ولم يقل سوى الحق والحق وحده.  *
*4 - وفي جيله من  كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء:*
*  هل تعني  هذه الآية أن المسيح نزل من على الصليب حياً وأنه دفن حياً؟!*
*  كما  استندت قناة الأحمدية إلى نص الترجمة العربية البيروتية المتداولة بين  أيدينا*
*- 46  -*​ *(الفاندايك)  الذي يقول " وفي جيله من  كان يظن انه قطع من ارض " (اش53  :8)، وقالوا أنها تعني أن الناس ظنوا أن المسيح قد مات، وهذا مجرد ظن!! بل يعني أنه  لم يمت على الصليب بل أن من صلبوه ظنوا أنه مات!! ونسجوا بناء على ذلك قصصاً  وأساطير، ليس لمجرد فهم خاطئ للآية بل لأنهم رجعوا للآية في ترجمة واحدة لم تقدم  المعني الحقيقي، فالآية في نصها العبري هي: " מעצר וממשׁפט לקח ואת־דורו מי ישׂוחח כי נגזר מארץ חיים מפשׁע עמי נגע  למו "، والترجمته الحرفية كما جاءت في الانترلينير العبري الإنجليزي: "  מעצר (من الضغطة)  וממשׁפט  (والدينونة) לקח (أُخذ  بعيداً) ואת־דורו (وجيله)  מי (من)  ישׂוחח (يقدر أن  يتكلم) כי (لأنه)  נגזר (قُطع)  מארץ (من أرض)  חיים (الأحياء)  מפשׁע (بسبب  معصية) עמי (شعبي)  נגע (ضُرب)  למו (لهم) "،  وترجمته الحرفية هي: " من الضغطة والدينونة أُخذ بعيدأً وجيله من كان يقدر أن يتكلم  لأنه قطع من أرض الأحياء وضُرب لأجل معصية شعبي ". ولذا فقد جاءت في  الترجمة المشتركة " بالظُّلمِ  أُخذَ وحُكِمَ علَيهِ، ولا أحدَ في جيلِهِ اَعتَرَفَ بهِ. أنقَطَعَ مِنْ أرضِ  الأحياءِ وضُرِبَ لأجلِ معصيةِ شعبِهِ "، وجاء في  الترجمة الكاثوليكية: " بالإِكْراهِ  وبِالقَضَاء أُخِذَ فمَن يُفَكِّرُ في مَصيرِه؟ قدِ أنقَطَعَ مِن أَرضِ  الأَحْياء وبِسَبَبِ مَعصِيَةِ شَعْبي ضُرِبَ حتَّى المَوت ". وقد جاءت  في الترجمة السبعينة كذا:*
*ἐν τῇ ταπεινώσει ἡ κρίσις αὐτοῦ ἤρθη· τὴν γενεὰν αὐτοῦ τίς διηγήσεται; ὅτι αἴρεται ἀπὸ τῆς γῆς ἡ ζωὴ αὐτοῦ, ἀπὸ τῶν ἀνομιῶν τοῦ λαοῦ μου ἤχθη εἰς θάνατον  "*
*" في أتضاعه  أُخذ وحُكم بعيدأً: من يتكلم من جيله؟ لأن حياته أخذت بعيداً عن الأرض: وبسبب  معصية شعبي ضُرب حتى الموت ". وجاءت في أهم الترجمات الإنجليزية  كالآتي:*
*for he was cut off from the land of  the living.*
*for he was cut of from the grounde  of the lyuyng.*
*for he was cut off out of the land of the living *
*because he is cut off out of the land of the living *
*- 47 -*​ *He was put to death for the sins of our people*
*He was killed because of my people's rebellion.  *
*  مما سبق يتضح لنا أن نص  النبوة يؤكد على حقيقة موته وليس الظن بموته " قدِ  أنقَطَعَ مِن أَرضِ الأَحْياء ". أنقطع بالفعل، أي مات!! كما أن الإصحاح كله والذي وردت فيه هذه  النبوة يتكلم عن آلام المسيح وتحمله الآلام نيابة عن البشرية كلها: "  . لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا.  وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ  مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا  عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ  وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا000 أَنَّهُ  ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 000 عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ  يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ  يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ 000 وَعَبْدِي  الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا 000  أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ  خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ " (إش53).*
*  وهكذا لا يمكن أن تعني سوى أنه مات نيابة عن خطايا العالم كله "  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن  به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " (يو3:13)، " ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح  لأجلنا " (رو5:8).*
* والغريب أن هؤلاء يؤمنون أن المسيح قد تحمل الآلام كاملة بناء على ما  جاء في بقية الإصحاح، كما أنهم يقولون أنه، المسيح، سُمر على الصليب وصلب بالفعل  وأجتاز الآلام بالكامل، ولكنهم يقولون أنه بدلاً أن يموت أغمى عليه فقط!! ثم  يتخيلون مؤامرة تمت من بيلاطس والرومان والتلاميذ حتى لا يكشفوا أنه لم يمت فيجهز  عليه اليهود!! ونقول لهم إذا كان المسيح قد تألم بالفعل نيابة عن الخطاة وأنه صلب  فعلاً فلماذا لم يمت كما يقول الكتاب؟! أيهما أفضل وأكرم أن يموت ويقوم من الأموات  فتظهر قوة الله وعظمته، أم ينقذه الله بخديعة ويظهر عجزه وضعفه وعدم قدرته على شيء  ومن ثم يخدع البشرية كلها!! يقول الكتاب " (1يو1 :5)، " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت24 :35).*
*- 48 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*​ *كُتاب القرن  العشرين ونظرية الإغماء*​ 
*  وفي القرن العشرين كتب بعضهم بعض الكتابات في هذا الموضوع  وافترضوا فيها افتراضات كثيرة وزعموا العديد من المزاعم وأن كانت كثافة هذا الموضوع  قد زادت ابتداء من النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين وبداية القرن الواحد والعشرين حيث  كتب مجموعة كتاب الغنوسية الجديدة أو الوثنية الحديثة أو ما يعرفون  بمتأملي العصر الجديد "New Age  speculation  " الذين يذهبون في اتجاه معاكس محاولين أن يعيدوا تأسيس التاريخ من  خلال تبني أفكار الجمعيات السرية المزعومة ونظرية المؤامرة Conspiracy التي " تحاول أن تشرح سبب حادث ما كعقدة سرية وغالباً خداعية  باتحاد سري أكثر من أن يكون نشاطاً علنياً أو حدثاً طبيعياً "[1].  وتلغيز التاريخ وتحويله إلى رموز وألغاز،  وتحاول إعادة تفسير الإيمان المسيحي وأن  تصيغه بفكرة المساواة بين الجنسين بمفهومها الوثني الجديد. وفيما يلي أهم هذه الكتب  والتي سنضع بعض نصوصها في هذا الكتاب:*


*Holy Blood, Holy Grail by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and  Henry Lincoln.   *
*The Holy Place, by Henry Lincoln.  *
*The Lost Gospel The Book Q and Christian Origins, by Burton L.   Mack.  *
*The Messianic Legacy by Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and  Henry Lincoln.   *
*The Dead Sea ***olls Deception by Michael Baigent and Richard  Leigh.   *
*The Goddess in the Gospels: Reclaiming the Sacred Feminine by  Margaret Starbird  *
*The Woman with the Alabaster Jar: Mary Magdalene and the Holy  Grail by Margaret Starbird.   *
*The Templar Revelation: Secret Guardians of the True Identity of  Christ by Lynn Picknett and Clive Prince.   *
*Jesus and the Lost Goddess: The Secret Teachings of the Original  Christians by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy.   *
*When God Was a Woman by Merlin Stone.   *
*The Chalice and the Blade: Our History, Our Future by Riane  Eisler  *
*The Da Vinci Code, by Dan Brown.   *
*The Jesus Puzzle.  Did Christianity Begin with a Mythical  Christ? Challenging the Existence of an Historical Jesus, by Earl  Doherty*
*The Jesus Mysteries: Was the “Original Jesus, a Pagan God? by Timothy  Freke.  *
*Jesus: One Hundred Years Before Christ, by Alvar  Ellegard.  *
*The Jesus Myth, by G.  A.   Wells.  *
*Jesus and the Victory of God, by N.  T.   Wright.  *
*The Jesus Papers, by Michael Baigent.  *
*The Passover Plot, Hugh J.  Schonfield.  *
*Jesus In India A  Reexamination Of Jesus Asian Traditions In The Light Of The Evidence Supporting  Reincarnation by James W.  Deardorff. *
*The Anastasias, The Resurrection  of Jesus as an Historical Event.  By J. D. M.  Derrett.  *
 *  وسنركز بالدرجة الأولى في  هذا الفصل على بعض من هذه  الكتب التي تقدم لنا أهم الأفكار والنظريات والافتراضات الوهمية التي نادى  بها هؤلاء الكتاب مع التعليق على بعضها وسنعلق على الباقي تفصيليا في الفصول  التالية من الكتاب:*
*  ففي سنة  1920م افترض أرنست دوكر (Ernest  Brougham Docker)[2]  أن يسوع سقط في حالة من التصلب المغناطيسي (catalepsy) أو التنويم المغناطيسي الذاتي  (self- hypnosis) لدرجة أن الحربة أعطت قوة دافعة للجنب كأنها لم  تحدث،  وساعده يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس داخل القبر. وفيما بعد أعطاه البستاني  (يو20:15) ملابس جديدة[3].  وقال دوكر أن الذين شاهدوا الصلب أخطئوا وظنوا أن يسوع مات في حين أكتشف يوسف  الرامي أنه لم يمت.*
*  هكذا يفترضون الافتراضات بناء على الهوى وليس على  الدليل والبرهان والحقائق العلمية!! ولا يوجد في هذا الكلام أي افتراض أو تخمين  مبني على ما جاء في الإنجيل أو حتى الأبوكريفا أو الأساطير التي انتشرت في العصور  الوسطى!!    *
*  وفي سنة  1957م أفترض كل من روبرت جريفز (Robert Graves) ويشوا بودروا (Joshua Podro)، أن يسوع سقط في غيبوبة وهو على الصليب وفشلت قوة دفع الحربة في  اختراق الرئتين ويعتمد على قول الأحمدية أن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب وأن انسياب  الدم والماء من جنب المسيح يدلان على أنه كان حياً! وافترض أن أحد جنود القبر دخل  القبر لكي يسرق الطيب الغالي الثمن والمدهون على الكفن الملفوف به يسوع فوجده حيا  فابلغ ضابطه الذي ترك يسوع يذهب!! وفي تلك الليلة أظهر يسوع نفسه لتلاميذه ومن ذلك  الوقت أصبح متجولا يعيش مختبئاً[4]!!*
* وفي سنة  1978م تم ترجمت مخطوط " تلمود عمانوئيل -The Talmud of Jmmanuel  " المزيف  حديثاً من اللغة الآرامية إلى الألمانية ثم إلى الإنجليزية يعتبر بالنسبة للمسيحية  واليهودية فكر هرطوقي[5]،  وخاصة لصلته بجماعة UFO[6]. والذي  أكتشف سنة 1963م وزعم أن عمانوئيل (يسوع) سقط في غيبوبة وربما " samadhi  – سامادهي "، الشعبة الثامنة من اليوجا[7]!!  وهو على الصليب وأن يوسف الرامي فقط هو الذي لاحظ أنه لم يمت على الصليب!! وبعد  دفنه والبكاء على قبره بحث يوسف الرامي بسرعة عن أصدقاء عمانوئيل الهندوس المهرة في  الأمور الطبية والأعشاب. فاستخدموا مدخلاً ثانياً للقبر لا يعرف أحد عنه شيئاً سوى  يوسف الرامي حتى لا يثير ريبة الحراس، خاصة بعد مجيء الحراس للقبر!! وبعد ثلاثة  أيام أخرج عمانوئيل باكراً جدا في الصباح عبر المدخل السري واستمر يستعيد صحته  بسرعة! أما كيف استعاد صحته بسرعة فهذا غير مفسر أو موصوف في الكتاب، وقد ترك  احتمال شفائه السريع بمعجزة مفتوحاً!! وأثناء مقابلاته اللاحقة لتلاميذه حذرهم من  كشف حقيقة استفاقته للآخرين!!*
*  وفي سنة  1982م زعم البروفيسور بارت (J. D.  M.  Derrett) أن يسوع سقط في حالة من اللاوعي أو في حالة من الغيبوبة الذاتية  أثناء صلبه وظن المشاهدون أنه مات وطعنه الجندي الروماني في جنبه بحربة! ويبدو عدم  إصابة قلبه ورئتيه وزعم أن يسوع استفاق ذاتياً من هذه الحالة في القبر! بل وقد بنى  عدة مزاعم بناء على ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس وخمن أنه لم يوضع أي جندي روماني  على القبر، بل ربما شاب " ولما دخلن القبر رأين شاباً جالساً عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن  (مر16:5)، متصورا أن الملاك الذي رأته المرأتان هو مجرد شاب عادي!! وربما تصور أيضا  أن ما جاء في (مر14:51) عن الشاب الذي كان لابسا أزاراً على عريه " وتبعه شاب لابسا  أزارا على (عريه) فامسكه الشبان "، أنه كان حارسا معينا ذاتياً!! وأفترض أن هذا  الحارس سمع صوت ضجيج داخل القبر جعل الحارس ينظر داخل القبر ليرى ما يحدث فرأى يسوع  في شكل هزيل ولكنه حي وزعم أن يسوع قال له بعض الأمور ليبلغها لتلاميذه ومات بعد  ذلك ليس بكثير بسبب إصاباته!! وافترض أن تلاميذه أحرقوا جثته معتقدين أنه حمل الفصح  باعتباره ذبيحة[8]!!  وناقش في كتابه (Jesus In  India A Reexamination Of Jesus Asian Traditions In The Light Of The Evidence  Supporting Reincarnation  – يسوع في الهند، إعادة فحص تقاليد يسوع الآسيوية على ضوء الدليل  المؤيد لإعادة التجسد) ما أفترض  أنه دليل إنجيلي وتاريخي على أن المسيح نادى بإعادة التجسد والكارما (karma – العمل الصالح  المؤدي للسمو الأخلاقي في الهندوسية والبوذية) ولم يناد  بالقيامة من الموت!! وزعم أن عقيدة قيامة الأموات حلت محل إعادة التجسد في المسيحية  الأولى بسبب تحول الفريسيين الذين كانوا يؤمنون بالقيامة من الأموات إلى المسيحية!!  وبالتالي أفترض أن المسيح تجسد من جديد ولم يقم من الأموات!! *
*  ولكن جيمس  دريدورف (James  W.  Deardorff) قدم ستة اعتراضات على هذه الافتراضات الكاذبة[9].  وسنوضح ذلك في الصفحات التالية.*
*  وزعمت  باربارا ثيرنج (Barbara  Thiering) أنهم أعطوا يسوع سم الحية على الصليب الذي جعله في حالة لا وعي  واستفاق من هذه الحالة وهرب من القبر بمساعدة أصدقائه. واستقر في روما نهائياً[10]!! وزعمت أن  خدمة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل حدثت في منطقة البحر الميت وليس في منطقة بحر  الجليل، بما في ذلك صناعة الصيد!! وتوهمت أن كل شيء تقريبا في الأناجيل كنسخة شفرة  لما حدث فعلاً!! وحاولت تطبيق نصوص الأناجيل على ما جاء في نصوص قمران!!*
*  وفي سنة  1965م نشر اليهودي هوج سكونفيلد  (Hugh J. Schonfield) مؤامرة الفصح (The Passover Plot) ، وافترض فيه  أن يسوع تم تخديره وتسكين آلامه علي الصليب فبدا وكأنه ميت وكان يمكن  أن يحيا بعد أن ينزل من علي الصليب الذي نزل من عليه مبكراً ولذا كان يمكن أن يحيا  جيداً!! وكذبه العلماء بمجرد صدور كتابه وقالوا: أن ما  يزعمه سكونفيلد بنظريته هذه هنا هو تشويه انتقائي للحقائق!! فهو يختار جزءاً مما  جاء في الإنجيل بشكل انتقائي ويترك الباقي ويزعم أن ما يقوله صحيح ولكن النصوص  والحقيقة تكذبه!! وعلى سبيل المثال فهو يقبل رواية الحربة ولكن يجهل أو يتجاهل  الحقائق التالية:*
*(1) فهو  يتجاهل الحراسة التي كانت على القبر، والختم الروماني الذي ختم به القبر، وشهادة  التلاميذ بعد الصلب!!*
*(2) يجهل أو  يتجاهل الـ 500 شاهد الذين ظهر لهم المسيح بعد قيامته، وكان معظمهم أحياء لمدة  طويلة أثناء الكرازة بقيامة المسيح وكان في إمكانهم أن يؤكدوا أو ينكروا القيامة  والظهور، وهم لم ينكروا شيئاً فكل تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الذين كرزوا في بداية  الكرازة وكان على رأسهم التلاميذ الأحد عشر والرسل السبعين والأكثر من 500 أخ  وجميعهم ظهر لهم المسيح بعد قيامته قد نادوا بقيامته وظهوره لهم.*
*(3) كما  أنكر الـ 400 نبوّة التي تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم ومنها ما يختص بقيامته من  الأموات، والكثير منها لم يكن في مقدور المسيح لو كان مجرد إنسان عادي أن يتحكم  فيها مثل موقع ميلاده الجغرافي في بيت لحم وبيعه بثلاثين من الفضة وموته على الصليب  وقيامته من الموت!! وأنه كان من المستحيل أن يتمم هذه النبوات في ذاته أن لم يكن هو  المسيح المنتظر وأن هذه النبوات كانت عنه بوحي الروح القدس، لأن احتمال حدوثها عن  طريق المصادفة لا يتعدى سوى فرصة واحدة في 2 + 110 نقطة بعدها!!*
*(4) ويقول  علم الطب أن المسيح لم يكن من المحتمل أن ينجو من الموت بسبب الجلد والصلب! فهل كان  يمكن لميت أن يظهر لمثل هذه الأعداد التي ظهر لها ويقنعهم أنه قام من الأموات وأنه  حي؟!*
*  يقول  العلامة نورمان جسلر (Norman  Geisler) أن كتاب سكونفيلد: " مؤامرة الفصح " أفترض أن يسوع كان مدعي بريء  للنبوة وقد حاول أن يتمم النبوة ليبرهن على ما أدعاه[11].  وبحسب هذه الخطة وقد خطط يسوع سراً " في إيمان "[12]  وقد تأمر مع شاب هو لعازر ويوسف الرامي ليتظاهر بالموت على الصليب ويعود له الوعي   في القبر ويظهر لتلاميذه (الذين لم يعرفوا شيئا عن هذه المؤامرة أو الخطة) أنه هو  المسيح (المسيا)، ولكن الخطة انحرفت عندما طعنه الجندي الروماني في جنبه  ومات! وبالرغم من ذلك فقد أخطأ التلاميذ أيضاً مثل المسيح بعد ذلك بعدة أيام  وتصوروا أنه قام من الموت[13]!!  وهنا ينكر سكونفيلد تماما أن يسوع الناصري هو المسيا ويفترض أنه مجرد شخص  مدعي، أدعى أنه المسيح المنتظر وحاول أن يطبق بعض نبوات العهد القديم في شخصه ليوهم  الناس، وخاصة التلاميذ أنه المسيح!! أي بمفهومه هذا جعل من المسيح مجرد شخص أدعى  لنفسه شيء ليس له!! وهذا ما قال به اليهود الذين رفضوا الإيمان بأنه المسيح  المنتظر!! فقدم لنا مسيح غير المسيح ومسيحية بلا مسيح!! وهنا لنا ثلاثة اعتراضات  على هذا الافتراض غير المنطقي المضاد للإيمان والحق الإلهي:*
*(1) لو  افترضنا صحة هذه المؤامرة المزعومة لكان يسوع الناصري ليس هو المسيح بل مدعي أنه  المسيح، مسيح كاذب!! مثله في ذلك مثل مدعو النبوة من الأنبياء الكذبة!! وما كان  بريئاً كما وصفه سكونفيلد بل كان مسيحا كاذباً وماكرا ومخادعاً ومدعي ما ليس له!!  بل وقد خدع أقرب الناس إليه وهم التلاميذ وجعلهم يؤمنون أنه المسيح وهو ليس كذلك!!  وهذا عكس صفات المسيح تماما كما ذكرت في العهد الجديد، وكما رآها العلماء  والفلاسفة، سواء الذين آمنوا بوجوده التاريخي أو قالوا أنه أسطورة أو كانوا بين  الفريقين!! باعتباره النموذج الكامل للكمال والطهارة والقداسة.*
*(2) وعلى  عكس مؤامرة الفصح فالنبوات المسيانية نبوات موحى بها من الله ومن جهة المسيح فلا  يمكن أن يكون متلاعب بهذه النبوات والأحداث الخاصة بها بل قد تمت فيه بحذافيرها وقد  كان هو يعلم ذلك وأن كان الكثير منها لم يكن في مقدوره، لو كان مجرد إنسان عادي، أن  يتممها مثل ميلاده في بيت لحم وبشارة يوحنا به وإعداد الطريق له وموته وتقسيم  الجنود لثيابه وإلقائهم قرعة على لباسه وطعن جنبه بحربة وقيامته. ومن المستحيل أنها  كانت تتم فيه، جميعها بهذه الصورة التي حدثت لو لم يكن هو المسيح الحقيقي  المنتظر.*
*  بل ويقدم  سكونفيلد سيناريو مستحيل وغير منطقي وغير مقبول كبديل للقيامة، فمن المستحيل أن  يقبل أحد شخصاً تصوروا أنه المسيح القائم من الأموات حتى ولو كانوا فاقدين البصر  والبصيرة والسمع!! فالأناجيل تسجل لنا رؤية التلاميذ العينية للرب يسوع المسيح  كشهود عيان عاينوا بأنفسهم وسجلوا هذه الشهادة في الأناجيل، وشهدوا بها لملايين  الناس في عشرات من الدول ومئات المدن والقرى. ولم يغفلوا قط في كرازتهم قوة القيامة  التي أعطتهم هذه الدفعة والقوة ليقدموا أنفسهم كشهود عيان وشهداء للمسيح. فقد  شاهدوا المسيح بعد القيامة بعيونهم ولمسوه بأيديهم بل وأكلوا وشربوا معه، كما يقول  القديس بطرس بعد قيامته: " هذا أقامه  الله في اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرا. ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله  فانتخبهم لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات " (أع10  :40و41)، كما كانوا متأكدين من حقيقة القبر الفارغ، ومن ظهوره لأكثر من 500 أخ  آخرين (1كو15 :5-7)، غير بقية التلاميذ الأثنى عشر والرسل *
*- 55  -*​ *السبعين؛  فقد ظهر أكثر من عشر مرات خلال الأربعين يوما التي توسطت قيامته وصعوده بجسده  القائم من الأموات (أع1 :3)، والظاهر عليه أثار المسامير في يديه والحربة في جنبه  (يو20 :27)، وفي هذه المدة أكل معهم حوالي أربع مرات وعلمهم عن ملكوت السموات وفسر  لهم ما سبق أن تنبأ به عنه جميع أنبياء العهد القديم (لو24 :44)، وأرسلهم للكرازة  به في المسكونة كلها والعالم أجمع.*
*  وفي النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين ظهر كان من أهم كتبهم وأكثرها  مبيعاً وانتشاراً في هذا المجال هو كتاب " Holy Blood, Holy Grail - الدم المقدس الكأس المقدسة "[14]،  والذي كتبه الكتاب الثلاثة ميشيل بيجنت (Michael Baigent)، وريتشارد لي (Richard Leigh)، وهنري  لنكولن (Henry Lincoln)، وتم نشره سنة 1982م. وقد بني هذا الكتاب  بالدرجة الأولى على أساس فكرة خيالية مزعومة تتخيل وتفترض أن المسيح قد تزوج بمريم  المجدلية وأن نسله الملكي لا يزال يعيش في أوربا تحت حماية منظمة مزعومة تدعى أخوية  سيون!! وأن المسيح صلب ولكنه لم يمت على الصليب بل أغمى عليه وخرج من القبر حياً!!  وبرغم ذلك يعترف الكتاب الثلاثة بعدم مصداقية نظريتهم هذه ويقرون بأنها ليست  التفسير الأكثر واقعية لهذا الدليل المزعوم في الكتاب. ويعترفون أنها مجرد نظرية  تأملية لا أكثر ولا اقل. وقد سجل هؤلاء الكتاب عن صلب المسيح وعدم موته ما  يلي:*
*  " تفاصيل  حادثة الصلب: مهما كانت الانتهاكات التي أودت بيسوع إلى الصلب، فموته  الظاهر علي الصليب مشحون بالتضاربات ببساطة ليس هناك سبب لكي يكون صلبة قتلا كما  صوره الإنجيل. الزعم الذي  كان يستحق أن يفحص بعناية أكثر. الممارسة  الرومانية للصلب كانت تلتزم بإجراءاتها وبشكل دقيق جدا. بعد قراءة  الحكم كان الضحية يجلد وبالتالي كان يضعف لفقدانه بعض الدم. وبعد ذلك  يتم تثبيت ذراعيه الممدودتين عادة بأربطة من الجلد ولكن أحياناً بالمسامير إلى  عارضة خشبية ثقيلة توضع أفقياً عبر رقبته وكتفيه حاملا هذه العارضة يقاد بعد  ذلك إلى مكان الإعدام وهنا يتم رفع الضحية وتعليقها بواسطة العارضة الأفقية علي  سارية أو وتد خشبي مثبت بشكل عمودي. وهكذا يكون معلقا من يديه، وبالتالي  سيكون من المستحيل عليه التنفس ما لم يتم تثبيت أقدامه أيضاً إلى الصليب بذلك يكون  قادرا علي الضغط علي قدميه إلى الأسفل وبالتالي تخفيف الضغط عن صدره. لكن علي  الرغم من المعاناة فالرجل المعلق الذي تكون قدماه مثبتتين - وخصوصا أن كان رجلا  معافى وبصحة جيدة ينجو عادة لمدة يوم أو اثنين علي الأقل. في الحقيقة  يحتاج الضحية في اغلب الأحيان إلى أسبوع  تقريبا لكي يموت من الإعياء والعطش أو بتسمم الدم  أن تم استخدام المسامير هذه المعاناة البطيئة يمكن أن تنتهي بسرعة أكبر بكسر ساقي  أو ركبتي  الضحية وذلك العمل كما ورد في الإنجيل وكان جلادو  يسوع علي وشك القيام به قبل أن يحبطوا كسر الساقين أو الركبتين  لم يكن يعني المزيد من العذاب السادي بالعكس كان ذلك نوعا من الرحمة كان ذلك الضربة  القاضية التي ستسبب الموت السريع جدا لأنه لن يكون هناك شئ يساعد الضحية في تخفيف  الضغط عن صدره مما يؤدي إلى اختناقه  سريعا. هناك إجماع بين العلماء المحدثين علي أن الإنجيل الرابع هو الوحيد الذي  يعتمد علي رواية شاهد عيان لعملية الصلب وطبقا للإنجيل الرابع قدما يسوع كانتا  مثبتتين إلى الصليب  وبذلك يخفف الضغط عن عضلات صدره وساقاه لم تكسرا لذلك وعلي الأقل نظريا كان يجب أن  يبقي لمدة يومين أو  ثلاثة. ورغم ذلك لم  يكن قد مضي له علي الصليب سوي ساعات قليلة حتى أعلن موته في إنجيل مرقس حتى أن  بيلاطس البنطي كان متعجبا لموته السريع (مر15: 44) ما سبب الموت؟ السبب ليس طعنة  الرمح في جنبه لأن الإنجيل الرابع  يزعم بأن يسوع كان ميتا عندما طعن (يو19: 33). ليس هناك تفسير واحد فقط للموت ولكن  ربما نتيجة عدة عوامل مجتمعة وهي الإعياء والتعب،  والوهن العام والجروح الناجمة عن الجلد،  الذي تعرض له. وحتى هذه العوامل ما كان يجب أن تكون كافيه لتقتله بهذه  السرعة من المحتمل بالطبع أنها أدت إلى قتله علي  الرغم من أن القوانين الفسيولوجية تقول بان الإنسان قد يموت أحياناً من ضربة واحدة  غير مؤذية نسبيا ولكن يبدو انه ما يزال هناك شئ مريب حول القضية.*
*- 57  -*​ *  وطبقا  للإنجيل الرابع كان جلادو يسوع علي وشك كسر ساقيه لكي يعجلوا موته لماذا يضايقون  أنفسهم إذ انه كان - مسبقا – محتضرا. باختصار ما كانت هناك أية إشارة إلى كسر ساقي  يسوع لولا انه لم يكن يحتضر أن كان ميتا فلا داعي لذكر كسر ساقيه. في الإنجيل موت يسوع  يحدث في لحظة جاءت في وقتها تماما.  حدثت في الوقت المناسب لتحول دون كسر ساقية من قبل جلاديه.  وبذلك تسمح تلك المصادفة له بتحقيق نبوءة  العهد القديم توافق المصادر  الحديثة  الموثقة علي أن السيد.*
*  في  الإنجيل الرابع -  يسوع – وهو معلق علي الصليب – يصرح بأنه عطشان.  الاستجابة لهذه الشكوى كانت بتقديم اسفنجة نقعت – زعما - في الخل أنها  حادثة أيضا في كتب الإنجيل الأخرى هذه  الاسفنجة تم تفسيرها عموما كفعل أخر من أفعال السخرية السادية لكن هذا كان صحيحا؟  الخل أو حمض النبيذ  هو منبه مؤقت ذو تأثيرات لا تختلف عن شم الأملاح كان يستعمل في اغلب الأحيان في ذلك  الوقت لإنعاش العبيد الضعفاء علي ظهر السفن، بالنسبة لرجل مجروح ينزف دما شم  أو تذوق الخل  يؤدي إلى فعل إنعاش  وتقوية جرعة مؤقتة من الطاقة ورغم ذلك وفي حالة يسوع التأثير لم يكن إلا العكس بقدر  ما كانت سرعة استنشاقه أو تذوقه للخل  بقدر ما كانت سرعة إعلانه لكلماته النهائية واسلم روحه ردة فعل كهذه للخل لا يمكن  توضحيها بشكل فسيولوجي.  من الناحية الأخرى ردة فعل كهذه ستكون متوافقة جدا مع أسفنج نقع  ليس في الخل بل نوع من المخدر مركب الأفيون أو البلادونة  (حشيش ست الحسن) علي سبيل المثال والتي كانت تستخدم – بشكل شائع – في الشرق  الأوسط آنذاك  لكن لماذا يقدم له المخدر ما لم يكن ذلك سوية مع كل المكونات الأخرى  لإلية الصلب  عناصر إستراتيجية معقدة ومبدعة حيلة صممت للتظاهر بالموت، في الوقت  الذي كانت فيه الضحية – في الحقيقة – ما تزال علي قيد الحياة؟ أن حيلة  كهذه لا تنقذ حياة يسوع فقط بل أيضا حققت نبوءات العهد القديم التي تحيط بالمسيح  المنتظر. هناك سمات شاذة أخري للصلب،  والتي تشير بالضبط إلى حيل  كهذه. طبقا  للإنجيل يسوع صلب في مكان يسمي جلجثة والذي يعني مكان الجمجمة رواية لاحقه  تحاول وصف موقع  جلجثة بأنه كان قاحلا ويقع تقريبا علي تلة علي هيئة جمجمة في المنطقة  الشمالية الغربية  من أورشليم. ورغم ذلك  فان الأناجيل*
*- 58  -*​ *بذاتها توضح  بان موقع الصلب مختلف جدا عن الموقع الذي علي تلة قاحلة تشبه الجمجمة. إن  الإنجيل الرابع  واضح جدا حول هذه المسالة وكان في الوضع الذي صلبوا فيه يسوع بستان وفي البستان قبر  جديد ما دفن فيه احد (يوحنا19: 41) إذن لم يصلب آنذاك يسوع في تلة قاحلة علي هيئة  جمجمة أو في أي "  مكان عام للإعدام " لقد صلب في داخل أو في جوار  حديقة فيها قبر خاص.  طبقا لمتى (27: 60)، هذا القبر والحديقة كان يملكهما شخص يدعي يوسف من  الرامة والذي – طبقا لكل الكتب الأربعة للإنجيل كان رجلا ثريا وتابعا سريا ليسوع.  تصور التقاليد الشعبية عملية الصلب بأنها كانت قضية عامة واسعة النطاق وسهلة الوصول  للعديد من الجماهير،  التي بلغ عددها الآلاف علي الرغم من أن كتب الإنجيل بذاتها  تقترح ظروفا مختلفة جدا طبقا لمتى ومرقس ولوقا عملية الصلب شاهدها أغلبية الناس بمن  فيهم النساء (عن بعد - لو23: 49)، وهكذا يبدو واضحاً بأن موت يسوع لم يكن حدثاً  عاماً بل كان حدثاً خاصاً، صلباً خاصاً، اجري في ممتلكات خاصة. عدد من العلماء  المحدثين يناقشون بأن الموقع الفعلي كان من المحتمل حديقة الجثمانية. أن كانت  الجثمانية في الحقيقة هي الأرض الخاصة لأحد حواريي يسوع السريين فهذا يوضح لماذا  كان بإمكان يسوع قبل الصلب أن يستخدم ويتصرف بحرية في ذلك المكان لا حاجة للقول  عملية صلب خاصة في ممتلكات خاصة يترك مجالا كبيرا للشك وللخدعة صلب وهمي وطقوس  مدبرة بمهارة من الممكن انه كان هناك فقط بضعة شهود عيان حاضرون بشكل مباشر (عن  قرب) بالنسبة لعامة الناس كانت المسرحية مرئية فقط عن بعد كما تؤكد كتب  الإنجيل الثلاثة  المتفقة. ومن مثل هذه المسافة لم يكن من الممكن أن يكون ظاهرا من هو في الحقيقة  الذي صلب أو أن كان في  الحقيقة ميتا. مثل هذه التمثيلية التحذيرية بالطبع تستوجب بعض التغاضي والتواطؤ من  ناحية بيلاطس البنطي أو من ناحية  شخص ما مؤثر في الإدارة الرومانية.  وفي الحقيقة مثل هذا التغاضي والتواطؤ هو محتمل جدا. صحيح أن بيلاطس  البنطي كان رجلاً قاسيا واستبداديا،  فاسداً أيضاً ومرتشاً، بيلاطس البنطي التاريخي – بشكل مناقض لذلك الذي  صور في الإنجيل– لم يكن اسمى من أن يصفح عن حياة يسوع ربما مقابل مبلغ كبير من المال  وربما لضمان عدم حصول شغب واضطراب سياسي بشكل أكبر. علي أية حال مهما كان حافز  بيلاطس البنطي ما لا شك فيه أن هذا الأخير اشترك في القضية بشكل ما وبطريقة مباشرة  لقد *
*- 59  -*​ *اعترف  بادعاء يسوع كـ "ملك لليهود ". اظهر أيضاً أو تظاهر بأنه  تفاجأ لموت يسوع بتلك السرعة التي بدت عليها وربما الأهم من كل شئ منح جسد يسوع  إلى يوسف من  الرامة. طبقا للقانون الروماني في ذلك الوقت الرجل المصلوب كان يمنع منعا باتا دفنه  في الحقيقة كان يوضع بعض الحراس بشكل مألوف لمنع الأقرباء أو الأصدقاء  من إزالة الجثث ببساطة كانت الضحية تترك علي الصليب تحت رحمه الطيور والعوامل  الجوية، رغم ذلك قام بيلاطس البنطي بخرق صارخ لتلك التقاليد ومنح جسد يسوع بسهولة  إلى يوسف  الرامي هذا يشهد بوضوح علي بعض التواطؤ من ناحية بيلاطس البنطي.  وقد يشهد علي الأشياء الأخرى أيضا. في الترجمات الإنجليزية لمرقس يوسف  يطلب من بيلاطس البنطي الحصول علي جسد يسوع.  وبيلاطس البنطي يظهر انه تفاجأ من موت يسوع ويستشير قائد  المئة، ثم يوافق  بسرور علي طلب يوسف هذا يظهر بوضوح كاف من النظرة الأولي ولكن في  النسخة اليونانية  الأصلية لأنجيل مرقس تصبح المسالة أكثر تعقيدا في النسخة اليونانية عندما يطلب  يوسف جسد يسوع يستعمل كلمة  (soma) جسم وهي  كلمة تنطبق فقط علي الجسم الحي. بيلاطس البنطي يوافق علي الطلب ويستخدم  كلمة (ptoma) التي تعني جثة، إذن طبقا للنصوص اليونانية يوسف يطلب  بشكل واضح جسما حيا وبيلاطس البنطي يمنحه الجسد الذي يعتقد أو يتظاهر  بأنه يعتقد، بأنه ميت.  نظرا لحظر دفن الرجال المصلوبين،  أنه لتصرف استثنائي جدا - أيضا أن يستلم يوسف علي الإطلاق أية جثة أي رجل  علي أي أساس هو استلم الجثة علي أي ادعاء هو اعتمد لكي يحصل علي جسد يسوع؟ أن كان  تابعا سريا فمن الصعب جداً أن يبدي أي ادعاء لئلا يكشف أنه احد أتباع يسوع السريين  إلا إن كان بيلاطس البنطي مدركا ذلك أو أن هناك  عاملا أخر مرتبطا بالموضوع ومؤثرا لصالح يوسف. هناك القليل من المعلومات حول يوسف  الرامي رواية الإنجيل هي فقط  بأنه كان تابعا سريا ليسوع ويمتلك ثروة عظيمة وينتمي إلى السنهدريم،  مجلس الشيوخ، الذي حكم الجالية  اليهودية في  أورشليم تحت الرعاية الرومانية.  وهكذا يبدو من الواضح أن يوسف كان رجلا مؤثرا وهذه النتيجة تحظي بالمزيد  من التأكيد نتيجة تعاملاته مع بيلاطس البنطي ومن حقيقة انه يمتلك منطقة الأرض التي  تحتوي القبر الخاص. تصور روايات القرون الوسطي يوسف الرامي بأنه حامي " الكأس  المقدسة " وقيل بان بيرسيفال كان من نسله. طبقا للروايات الأخرى *
*- 60  -*​ *اللاحقة كان  يوسف بطريقة أو بأخرى  قريبا بالدم ليسوع ولآله أن كان الوضع كذلك وفي الواقع هو كذلك فانه علي اقل تقدير  يدعم معقولية مطالبة يوسف بجسد يسوع لأنه أن كان علي بيلاطس البنطي أن يمنح بشكل  عشوائي جثة مجرم معدوم إلى رجل غريب  فلربما بحافز الرشوة قام بمنحها إلى قريب الرجل  الميت أن كان يوسف العضو الغني والمؤثر في السنهدريم، في الحقيقة من أقارب يسوع  فتلك شهادة أخرى علي النسب الارستقراطي ليسوع وان كان من أقرباء يسوع فان صلته "  بالكأس المقدسة " " الدم الملكي " ستكون قابلة للتوضيح لدرجة أكبر ".*
*  وهكذا  بنوا كتابهم على نفس أفكار الكتاب السابقين عليهم، وعلى افتراضات وهمية لا سند لها  ولا دليل إلا خيالهم الواسع فقط!!*
*  وفي سنة 2006م نشر أحد كتاب " الدم المقدس الكأس المقدسة " وهو  مايكل بيجنت  (Michael Baigent) كتابا جديدا يتكلم في نفس موضوع الكتاب الأول،  وتتلخص نظرية هذا الكتاب في  الادعاء والزعم بأن المسيح نجا من الصلب بمؤامرة من رفاقه الذين خدروه علي الصليب  بمخدر جعله يفقد الوعي ويبدو وكأنه ميت!! ويبدأ زعمه بافتراضه أن الإنسان  يمكن أن ينزل من علي الصليب ويظل حيا ودلل علي ذلك بقصة للكاتب والمؤرخ اليهودي  يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36 - 100م)، والذي يقول إن ثلاثة من  أصدقائه صلبوا علي  الصليب مع مجموعة من الأسري فذهب إلى تيطس قائد الجيش الروماني وتوسل  من أجلهم لكي  ينقذهم فوافق تيطس علي ذلك، ثم انزلوا الرجال الثلاثة من علي الصلبان  إلى الأرض وبرغم  الاهتمام الطبي المتخصص فقد مات اثنان منهم ونجا الثالث من الموت وظل حياً.  ويتساءل قائلاً: فهل يمكن أن يكون يسوع قد عاش مثل ذلك الرجل الذي ذكره يوسيفوس؟!  ثم يستشهد بما جاء في القرآن وقوله " ما صلبوه " وقال بأن النص يمكن أن يفسر " لم  يجعلوه يموت علي الصليب ". وهو نفس ما تقوله جماعة الأحمدية القاديانية، كما بينّا  أعلاه!! وقد أعتمد هذه المرة على كتاب " مؤامرة الفصح " للكاتب اليهودي  هوج سكونفيلد  وافترض أن يسوع تم تخديره وتسكين آلامه علي الصليب فبدا وكأنه ميت وكان يمكن  أن يحيا بعد أن ينزل من علي الصليب وقال إن الكاتبة الأمريكية المتخصصة في الغنوسية  أيلين بيجالز (Elaine  Pegals) قالت في *
*- 61  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*برنامج تليفزيوني أذاعته BBC سنة  2004م بعنوان " هل  مات يسوع؟ " مشيرة إلى كتاب سكونفيلد " مؤامرة الفصح "، " أن يسوع تم  تثبيته علي  الصليب  حتى نزل من علي الصليب مبكراً تماماً ولذا كان يمكن أن يحيا  جيداً!! ". ويتخذ  الكاتب من طلب المسيح للماء وقوله أنا عطشان وهو علي  الصليب ليحاول أن  يعطي مصداقية  لهذا الزعم الكاذب فيقول: " وتوجد حادثة معينة مسجلة في الأناجيل يمكن  أن تفسر بهذا  الافتراض،  فبينما كان يسوع علي الصليب قال أنا عطشان فقُدمت له  اسفنجة مغموسة  بالخل وهذا يجعله يفقد الوعي لأنه نوع من المخدر!! ويكمل الكاتب  مزاعمه فيقول  ويفترض أنه كان هناك نوع من المخدر كان متاحاً في الشرق حيث كانت  الاسفنجة تغمس في  خليط من الأفيون ومركبات أخري مثل حشيش ست الحسن والقنب الهندي (نوع  من الحشيش)  ليعمل كمخدر جيد،  ثم تجفف الاسفنجة للتخزين وعند استخدامها كمخدر  في العمليات  مثلا تبلل في الماء لتنشط ثم توضع علي الفم والأنف!! وهكذا راح  يختلق أسطورة  وهمية من خياله وحبكة لا وجود لها ثم يزعم قائلا هكذا نجد معظم  الأوصاف لحادثة  الصلب والموت الظاهري السريع في الأناجيل!! وفيما يلي أهم ما تخيله وتوهمه في الفصل السابع من كتابه بعنوان "  النجاة من الصلب ". وفيما  يلي بعض فقرات من الفصل السابع وعنوانه: " نجاة المسيح من الصلب ": *
*   " بشكل  تقني، كيف تم تزييف الصلب؟ كيف – تماما - بقي يسوع حياً؟ هل كان  من المحتمل النجاة  من الصلب مهما كانت المدة الزمنية للصلب؟ وبالتالي يموت  الشخص المصلوب بالاختناق.  هذا يفترض أنه يستغرق حوالي ثلاثة أيام ".*
*  " 000 هل  من الممكن أن يسوع قد نجا كذلك الذي بقي علي قيد الحياة في تقرير يوسيفوس؟ ".  *
*   " هناك  حادثة فضولية سجلت في الأناجيل، والتي قد توضح هذه الفرضية:  بينما كان يسوع علي  الصليب اشتكي بأنه كان عطشانا. وإسفنجه منقوعة في الخل  وضعت علي نهاية قصبة طويلة،  وقدمت له ولكن بدلا من إنعاش يسوع، ذلك  الشراب الذي كان في تلك الاسفنجة سببت – علي  ما يبدو - موته هذه ردة فعل  فضولية، ونفترض بأن الاسفنجة لم تكن منقوعة بالخل –  الذي هو مادة كان يجب  أن تنعش يسوع – بل-  *
 *- 62  -*​ *بالحري  كانت  منقوعة بشيء ما جعله يفقد الوعي – كعقار مخدر مثلا. وكان هناك –فقط -  ذلك النوع من  العقاقير المخدرة  في الشرق الأوسط. كان معروفا بأن  الاسفنجة المنقوعة في خليط من  الأفيون،  ومن مركبات الأخرى مثل البلادونة  (حشيش ست الحسن) والحشيشة تشكل مخدرا  قويا. أسفنجات كهذه كانت تنقع في ذلك  الخليط، ثم تجفف للخزن أو النقل. وعندما كان  من الضروري استخدامها  للتخدير - للجراحة علي سبيل المثال - كانت الاسفنجة تنقع  بالماء لتنشيط  المواد المخدرة التي فيها، وبعد ذلك، توضع علي الأنف، والفم مما يؤدي  إلى  فقدان الوعي فورا نظرا لوصف الأحداث علي الصليب والموت الظاهري السريع  ليسوع،  يبدو أن هناك افتراضاً معقولاً بأن سبب ذلك الموت الظاهري هو  استعمال مخدر كهذا.  مهما كانت درجة العناية في تنفيذ الصلب " المدبر " (  الصلب الذي أراد الحفاظ علي  حياة يسوع) إلا انه  لا يمكن تصور تأثير  الصدمة الكبيرة التي قد تسببها عملية  التمثيل علي الشخص المصلوب، حتى وان  كان ذلك تمثيلا. بغض النظر عن كل شئ الصلب كان  تجربة مؤلمة جسديا وعقلياً  والإغماء يعني تخفيض تأثير الصدمة، مما يزيد فرصة النجاة  لذلك – ربما -  كان للمخدر منفعة أخري بذاك الخصوص أيضا. هناك بعض النقاط الأخرى  التي  تلفت النظر: يذكر إنجيل يوحنا بأن رمحا طعن في جنب يسوع، وبأن الدم خرج  منه.  لو أخذنا المعني الظاهري، يمكننا أن نستنتج شيئين من هذه الملاحظة:  أولاً أن الرمح  لم يطعن في الرأس أو في القلب وبالتالي لم يكن يشكل خطرا  فوريا علي الحياة. وثانيا  أن تدفق الدم يبدو أنه إشارة  إلى أن يسوع مازال  حيا. كل ما بقي – إذا - هو إنزال  يسوع عن الصليب – وهو كما يبدو ميت، إلا  انه في – الحقيقة – فاقد للوعي - وأخذه إلى  قبر خاص حيث وجدت الأدوية  لإنعاشه. بعد ذلك تم إبعاده عن المشهد. وهذا بالضبط – ما  تم وصفه في  الإنجيل: لوقا (23: 53) ومرقس (15: 46) يخبر أن يسوع وضع في قبر جديد في   مكان قريب ومتى (27: 6) يضيف بأن القبر كان يملكه يوسف من الرامة، الرجل  الغني  والمؤثر، ويوحنا (19: 41 -42) الذي دائما يعطينا العديد من التفاصيل  الإضافية، يضيف  بأنه كان هناك حديقة حول هذا القبر، ويشير – ضمنيا - إلى  أن الحديقة كانت خاصة ربما  أيضا ليوسف من الرامة. ويشدد يوحنا أيضاً بأن  يسوع أنزل بسرعة ووضع في هذا القبر  الجديد، ثم في إضافة فضولية جدا، يذكر  بان يوسف الذي من الرامة وزميل له يدعي  نيقوديموس زارا القبر*
 *- 63  -*​ *أثناء   الليل، وجلبا معهما كمية كبيرة جدا من التوابل: " خليط من المر والعود  وزنه نحو مئة  درهم " (يو19: 39). صحيح أن ذلك يمكن ببساطة أن يستعمل كعطر،  ولكن يمكن أن يكون  هناك تفسير أخر معقول أيضاً. تلك المواد كان لها  استعمال طبي بشكل خاص نبات المر  كان يعرف بان له دور في تعطير الجثث. مرقس  (16: 1) ولوقا (23: 56) نوها بشكل غير  مباشر لهذا الموضوع أيضا فقد أضافا  إلى القصة أن نسوة مريم المجدلية ومريم (أم  يعقوب) جلبتا الطيب والحنوط  معهما عندما زارتا القبر بعد انتهاء السبت. مما يثير  الفضول أيضاً أن يسوع  كان قد صلب بجانب حديقة وقبر والأخير علي الأقل كان يملكه  يوسف من الرامة  علي اقل تقدير يمكننا القول أن ذلك بالحري أمر مريح هل يمكن أن يكون   الصلب بحد ذاته خاصا أيضاً ربما لكي تتم السيطرة علي الشهود علي ما كان  يحصل.  ويخبرنا لوقا (لو23: 49) بأن الحشود كانت تراقب عن بعد ربما تم  إبعادهم عن الموقع  في الواقع وصف أحداث جلجثة يقترح بان موقع الصلب كان في  الحقيقة في وادي قدرون حيث  يوجد هناك الكثير من بقايا القبور إلى يومنا  هذا وحيث حدد أيضاً مكان حديقة  جثسيماني التي لربما كانت الحديقة الخاصة  التي تعود لشخص كان يعرفه يسوع. لكن هناك  أيضاً أمر غريب علينا ملاحظته في  إنجيل مرقس أن يوسف الذي من الرامة وصف بأنه زار  بيلاطس وطلب منه جسد  يسوع يسال بيلاطس أن كان يسوع ميتا ويفاجأ عندما اخبر بأنه في  الحقيقة  كذلك موته يبدو سريعا جدا بالنسبة إلى بيلاطس ولكن بما أن يسوع كان ميتا   بيلاطس سمح ليوسف بإنزال الجسد. لو نظرنا إلى النص اليوناني الأصلي سنلاحظ  نقطة  مهمة عندما يطلب يوسف من بيلاطس جسد يسوع الكلمة التي استعلمت  للتعبير عن الجسد هي  soma في  اليونانية ذلك يدل علي الجسد الحي. عندما  يوافق بيلاطس علي إمكانية إنزال  يوسف للجسد من علي الصليب الكلمة التي استعملها  للدلالة علي الجسد هي  ptoma(مر15:  43- 45)، هذا يعني الجسد الميت أي جثة أو جيفة بكلمة أخرى  النص اليوناني  لأنجيل مرقس يوضح بأنه بينما يطلب يوسف الحصول علي الجسد الحي ليسوع،   يمنحه بيلاطس ما كان يعتقد بأنه كان جثة. نجاة يسوع موضحة هناك تماما في  الرواية  الإنجيلية الفعلية، لو أن كاتب هذا الإنجيل رغب بأن يخفي تلك  الحقيقة لربما كان من  السهل جدا أن يستعمل ببساطة كلمة واحدة للحالتين أي  أن يكون عندها يوسف وبيلاطس  يتكلمان عن ptoma أي جثة لكن الكاتب فضل أن لا يستقر علي  *
 *- 64  -*​ *كلمة  واحدة.  هل من الممكن أن ذلك حدث لأن تلك الحقيقة كانت مشهورة جدا لدرجة  أن الكاتب لن يتمكن  من الإفلات من العقاب أن تم التلاعب بها؟ ذلك يجب أن  ينتظر ترجمة العهد الجديد من  اليونانية إلى اللغة اللاتينية: في التوراة  اللاتينيةvulgate  كلمة corpus جثة استعلمت من قبل بيلاطس ويوسف من الرامة وهذا ببساطة يعني  باللاتينية جسدا حيا وجثة في أن  واحد اختفاء سر الصلب أكمل ".  *
*   وهكذا  وضعوا افتراضات لا أساس لها ولا صحة ولا قيمة علمية!! فقط تخمينات  وافتراضات من  مجموعة الذين لا يؤمنون بإله أو دين!! وقد رفضها جميع  العلماء الجادين حيث يؤكد  أندرسون أن هذه النظرية باطلة وضعيفة، ويقول  سبارو-  سمبسون: " إنها الآن من  النظريات المهجورة ". وفي العبارات  التالية سنوضح لماذا استنتج هؤلاء ذلك:  *
*1  - مات  المسيح على الصليب، طبقاً لحكم كل من الرومان ويوسف الرامي  ونيقوديموس، ويكتب بول  ليتل معلقاً على نظرية الإغماء هذه: " من الواضح  أنه لم يصدر في الزمن القديم مثل  هذا الإدعاء، بالرغم من الهجوم العنيف  المتكرر الذي صادفته المسيحية. وكل السجلات  تؤكد موت المسيح على الصليب ".   *
*   ويذكر ت.   ج.  ثوريوبرن عما قاساه يسوع على يد بيلاطس قائلاً: "  بالإضافة إلى المعاناة التي  لاقاها يسوع في البستان، ثم موضوع القبض عليه  في منتصف الليل،  والمعاملة الفظة  التي تعرض لها في قصر رئيس الكهنة ثم في  مقر إقامة بيلاطس، ثم الذهاب والعودة ما  بين بيلاطس وهيرودس. والجلْد  الذي مارسه عليه الجنود الرومان بكل قسوة، ثم الرحلة  إلى مكان الصلْب وهو  مجهد ومتعب، ثم التعذيب الهادئ عند تنفيذ الصلْب ثم العطش  والارتعاش الذي  صاحبه 000 "[15].   *
*  ويلاحظ   ثوريوبرن أنه " يصعب تصوَّر أن يتعرض أي إنسان قوي لكل هذه المآسي ثم لا  يموت.  بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه من المعروف والمسجَّل أن ضحية الصلْب من  النادر أن يعيش حتى  وهو يواجه أفضل الظروف الممكنة "[16].   ويستنتج من ذلك الآتي: " لا يمكن لنا أن نذكر الأدلة المقنعة المعارضة  لتلك النظرية  أكثر من تلك الكلمات 000 إنه أمر مستحيل، أن يسوع الفقير  الضعيف والذي صعب عليه أن  يقف منتصباً ثم بعد ذلك يقال إنه اختبأ وتنكر ثم  مات - إنه يسوع الذي يؤمن به  الكثيرون والذي يسيطر على مشاعر وأحاسيس  تابعيه، المنتصر على الموت وهو ابن الله.  هنا تعتبر تلك النظرية سخيفة  وباطلة وليست جديرة إلا بالإهمال والترك "[17].   *
*كما يعلق  ج. ن.  أندرسون على الافتراض القائل بأن يسوع لم يمت على الصليب، قائلاً: "  حسناً، إنها  نظرية عبقرية، لكنها لا تصمد أمام الفحص الدقيق. لنبدأ. كانت  هناك خطوات تتخذ -   كما هو واضح -  للتأكد من أن يسوع قد مات فعلاً، وهذا  ما يعنيه مثلاً ضرب الحربة في  جنبه. لكن فلنفرض جدلاً أنه لم يمت فعلاً،  فهل يتصور بقاؤه لساعات وساعات في القبر  وبدون أي رعاية طبية في فجوة داخل  القبر بفلسطين أيام عيد الفصح حيث تنخفض الحرارة  ليلاً بدرجات كبيرة، هل  يمكن لهذا كله أن ينعشه، بدلاً من تأكيد النهاية الحتمية  لحياته التي هي  على شفا النهاية. ثم يكون عليه أن يخلِّص نفسه من أمتار طويلة من  ملابس  الأكفان المثقلة بأرطال من الحنوط، ثم يقوم بدحرجة الحجر الذي عجزت ثلاث من   النسوة عن مجرد تحريكه، ثم يسير على قدميه أميالاً وأميالاً ورجلاه  مجروحتان  ومثقوبتان[18]؟  *
*  ويتساءل  ستوت: " هل  يجب أن  نصدق أنه بعد متاعب المحاكمة والهزء والجلْد والصلْب يستطيع يسوع  أن يعيش لمدة  ستة وثلاثين ساعة في قبر صخري بلا تدفئة كافية ولا طعام أو  رعاية طبية؟ ثم عليه  بعد ذلك أن يبذل جهداً خرافياً ليزيح الحجر الضخم  الذي يسد فوهة القبر، وكل هذا  يحدث دون أن يثير انتباه الحُرَّاس  الرومانيين؟ وهو حينذاك جائع، ضعيف ومريض، ثم  يظهر أمام التلاميذ فجأة  ليؤثر عليهم ويدَّعي بأنه هزم الموت؟ ويقول بأنه مات فعلاً  ثم قام من  الأموات، وبذلك استطاع أن يبعث بهم ليبشروا به العالم كله ويعدهم بأنه  سوف  يلازمهم دائماً حتى نهاية كل الأزمان؟ ثم يعيش مختبئاً لمدة أربعين   يوماً،  وبعدها يظهر لهم فجأة، ثم أخيراً يختفي بدون أي تفسير معقول؟ هذه   الادعاءات*

*جميعاً صعبة  التصديق وتفوق شك توما "[19].  * 
*  قبل صلْب  يسوع تعرَّض للكثير من المتاعب سواء كانت بدنية أو نفسية. لقد مر  بظروف توقُع الموت وهو في بستان جثسيماني، وجاز الآلام المفزعة للجلْد التي  تركت  آثاراً غائرة على ظهره، ثم ثقبوا يديه ورجليه بالمسامير وما تبقى من  قوته المتناقصة  أجهدتها ست ساعات من المتاعب المريعة وهو عطشان ومرهق،  وفي النهاية أسلم الروح بعد  صيحته الأخيرة كما أخبرنا البشيرون، ثم ضرب  أحد الحراس الرومان حربته في جنبه. بلا  طعام أو شراب وبدون تواجد أي إنسان  يضمد جراحه ويخفف عنه آلامه. لقد جاز يوماً  بأكمله وليلتين في قبر منحوت  في الصخر حيث استقر جثمانه - مع ذلك، فإنه في فجر  اليوم الثالث ظهر مرة  أخرى حياً ونشيطاً ومتألقاً[20].  *
*ويكتب  أ.  لوكامي معلقاً على بعض المعترضين في العصر الحديث، من الذين لا يؤمنون  بقيامة من  الأموات، على حقيقة قيامة المسيح؛ الذين يقولون: " إذا كان قد  قام فعلاً، فإنه لم  يمت، أو أنه إذا كان قد مات فعلاً،  فإنه لم يقم ".  *
*   هما  حقيقتان، كلاهما مؤكد في ظل ظروف تلك المأساة. الأولى هي أنه في  مساء يوم الجمعة  مات يسوع، والثانية هي أنه ظهر حياً في يوم الأحد وفي  الأيام التالية.  إن موته  مساء يوم الجمعة، لا ينكره أحد، سواء من  السنهدريم أو قصر بيلاطس أو على جبل  الجلجثة. كان بيلاطس هو الوحيد الذي  أبدى دهشته من وفاته السريعة،  لكن هذه الدهشة  تعزز فقط تأكيدات من طالبوا  بجسده.  *
*   لذلك،  فإن الأصدقاء والأعداء، وهم ينظرون إلى المصلوب، رأوا أنه لم يعد  كما كان.  ولكي يتم التأكد من ذلك، قام جندي بطعنه بالحربة، ولم يصدر من  الجثة أي حركة،  ومن الجرح انبثق مزيج من الماء والدم والذي يكشف عن تحلل  سريع للعناصر  الحيوية. ما حدث لم يتسبب في موته، لأنه كان قد مات فعلاً.  ولأن الظروف التي  حدثت فيها تلك الطعنة تؤكد أنه لم يعد حياً قبل لحظات من  حدوثها. ولم يخامر حتى  أقسى أعدائه مثل رؤساء الكهنة أي شك في حقيقة  موته. كل ما كانوا يخشونه هو أن يلجأ  تلاميذه إلى تزوير أو خداع حيث  يمكنهم أن يسرقوا الجسد، لكن ما كانوا ليخشوا أي خطر  من ناحية يسوع الذي  فني وهم ينظرون إليه. ثم تم إنزاله من على خشبة الصليب، وكما لم  يصدر منه  أي حركة عندما طُعن بالحربة، كذلك استقر جثة هامدة باردة بين  اليد  الحنونة  التي احتضنته وأُخذ الجسد وتم لفُّه بالأكفان ووضعت أيضاً الحنوط  ووضعوه في القبر  بعدما غمروه بكل ما يثبت شدة حزنهم وحبهم له.  *
*   هل يمكن  أن نتصور أي إغماء فيه اكتمال أكثر أو توقيت أنسب؟ دعنا نضيف  لذلك قولنا أي نهايات  هذه المليئة بالمصادفات لحياة عظيمة في قداستها، وفي  تأثيرها. إنها مصادفات  مستحيلة! إنها أكثر إعجازاً من القيامة ذاتها[21].  *
*2 -  لم  يدرك تلاميذ يسوع أنه قد أفاق من إغماء. وقد سدد  دافيد شتراوس  - وهو ليس  من المؤمنين بالقيامة - ضربة قاضية لأي فكر يقول إن يسوع تعرض  لإغماء عندما كتب  يقول: " من المستحيل لشخص أن يفيق وهو نصف ميت داخل  القبر، ثم يزحف وهو في منتهى  الضعف والألم ومحتاج لرعاية طبية عاجلة وفي  حاجة لضمادات تربط جراحاته وتترفق به،  ثم يتغلب على كل تلك المصاعب، ويعطي  تلاميذه انطباعاً بأنه قاهر للموت والقبر،  ورئيس للحياة. هو انطباع يستقر  في أعماق مستقبل بشارتهم. مثل تلك الإفاقة تضعف  تماماً ذلك التأثير الذي  أحدثه سواء في أيام حياته أو موته. وهذا قد يتسبب فقط في  إطلاق بعض  الصيحات الحزينة، لكن ليس هناك احتمال أن يتغير حزنهم هذا ليصبح حماساً   منقطع النظير، وأن يرفع من درجة اعتبارهم ليسوع ليصبح محل عبادة وتقديس "[22].   *
*   ويقول  وليم ميليجان عن التلاميذ وهو يشرح ظهورات الرب يسوع المسيح لهم:  "لم  يتجمعوا  كأنهم في منزل إنسان مريض، لكن شملتهم جميعاً قوة عاجلة تدعوهم  للانغماس في عمل  عظيم ينشغلون به في التو واللحظة "، ويضيف " اليأس حل  محله الأمل، الإحباط استبدل بالحماس، القوى المنهكة تحوِّلت إلى نشاط عنيف "[23].  *
*  ويضيف  قائلاً: " ما  أن زالت  مخاوف التلاميذ الأولى، حتى تحوَّلوا إلى حالة من الفرح والبسالة  والحماس، لا نلمس  منهم أي شعور بالإشفاق أو المواساة المجهدة، أو الرغبة  في المعونة المطلوبة لنجدة  إنسان أُغمى عليه من الإجهاد والتعذيب، هذا  الذي استمر في إغمائه منذ ظهر يوم  الجمعة حتى صباح يوم الأحد، وذاك الذي  هو في أولى مراحل الشفاء "[24].*
*   ويقول أ.  هـ.  داي " عندما نستعرض ظهورات يسوع المقام من الأموات، لا  نجد أي إشارة إلى تواجد  أي مظهر من مظاهر الضعف الطبيعي، إذا كان المسيح  فعلاً قد أفاق من موت محقق. في  الحقيقة، وجد التلاميذ في سيدهم المقام،  ليس ذلك الذي مازال يعاني من جراحاته وما  قاساه من متاعب، لكن وجدوا  أمامهم رئيس الحياة وقاهر الموت،  لم يعد كما كان في  أيام بشريته مكبلاً  بالحدود الطبيعية للجسد البشري "[25].   *
*3  – كما أن  هؤلاء الذين يفترضون  نظرية  الإغماء هذه، يجب أن يقولوا أيضاً إن يسوع عندما أفاق كان قادراً  على صنع  معجزة التخلص من الأكفان التي كتَّفته بكل إحكام في طيات مختلفة محيطة بكل   منحنيات جسده، ثم يغادرها بدون أن يعبث بنظامها. يقول ميريل تيني وهو يصف  ملابس  القبر: *
*   " عند  تجهيز الجسد للدفن طبقاً للتقاليد اليهودية، فقد كان يُغسَّل  ويُفرد أولاً، ثم  يلفُّوه بقماش الأكفان بشكل محكم ابتداء من الرقبة حتى  الرسغ على شكل طيات متعددة،   ويبلغ عرض هذا القماش حوالي قدم، ثم توضَع  العطور ذات الطبيعة الصمغية بين طيات  الكفن، وهذه تخدم بشكل جزئي للحفاظ  على الجسد، جزئياً أيضاً كوسيلة للصق الطيات  ببعضها ليتحول الكفن إلى غطاء  محكم 000 وتعبير يوحنا بقوله " مربوطاً "  (باليونانية: إيديسان -e;dhsan ) تتفق تماماً مع تعبير لوقا في23: 53 عندما كتب بأن الجسد كان "  ملفوفاً (evnetu,lixen) بالكتّان ".  *
*   وفي صباح  اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، اختفى جسد يسوع، لكن الأكفان كانت  مازالت هناك 000 وطيَّات  المنديل في مكانها حيث كان الرأس يستقر ومنفصل عن  باقي الأكفان بمسافة ما بين نهاية  الكتف حتى الرقبة. وكان شكل الجسد  متمثلاً فيها، لكن اللحم والعظم ليسا موجودين.  كيف انزلقت الجثة من بين  الأكفان طالما أنها لا يمكن أن تنسل من خلال طيات الكفن  الملفوفة بإحكام[26]؟  *
*4  - هؤلاء  الذين تمسكوا بتلك النظرية يقولون إن المسيح وهو في أضعف حالاته  البدنية، كان  قادراً على أن يزحزح الصخرة من على فم القبر- وهو جهد يلزمه  عدد كبير من الرجال كما  قال المؤرخون- ثم يخطو خارج القبر بدون إثارة  انتباه الحراس (إذا افترضنا أنهم  كانوا فعلاً نائمين، بينما نعلم يقيناً  أنهم لم يكونوا كذلك) ثم يخطو فوق الحراس  ويهرب.  *
*   ويعلق أ.  هـ.  داي على تلك النقطة قائلاً: " العقبات الطبيعية غير  المحتملة لهذه الافتراضات  محيرة للغاية. حتى إذا أنكرنا حديث حراس القبر  (طوعاً لما أثارته بعض الانتقادات  التي وجدت فيها حادثة غير مقنعة). ثم  توجد هناك صعوبة افتراض أن يسوع عندما أفاق من  إغمائه استطاع أن يحرك  الحجر الذي يسد باب القبر، لأنه كان حجراً ضخماً "[27].  *
*   إنه من  السخف افتراض أن يسوع قد تعارك مع الحُرَّاس الرومان، حتى إذا  استطاع أن يزيح  الحجر، فإن هؤلاء لن يجدوا أي مشقة في التعامل مع "  ذاك  الذي خرج من القبر وهو نصف ميت " كما يشرح شتراوس حالة يسوع.  وأيضاً، فإن  عقوبة الإهمال في الحراسة هي الموت، لذا فإن الحُرَّاس سوف يكونون في   حالة صحو كامل. 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*5  - إذا  افترضنا أن يسوع أفاق من حالة الإغماء، فإن  السير لمسافة طويلة حتى  " قرية تسمى  عمواس التي تبعد سبعة أميال من  أورشليم " (لو 24: 13)،  سوف  تكون في حكم  الاستحالة.  *
*   يلاحظ  الأستاذ داي الآتي: " السير لمسافة طويلة، ثم  يتبع ذلك ظهوره  لتلاميذه في أورشليم  غير مقنع أن يقوم به شخص أفاق من  إغماءة طويلة بسبب  جراحاته وإرهاقه ". *
*   ويعلق أ.   ف كيفان على تلك النقطة: " أن يسير يسوع  مستخدماً قدميه  المثقوبتين منذ يومين فقط  ثم مشيه بكل خفة لمسافة طويلة  ما بين قرية عمواس  وأورشليم، فهذا يعني إنه كان في  قمة النشاط، حتى أنه  أثناء كسر الخبز  يختفي فجأة من أمام أعين رفيقيه في السفر،  وعندما يعود  هذان التلميذان إلى  العاصمة ليبشرا التلاميذ بالأنباء السعيدة، يجدونه   هناك أيضاً: لقد  سبقهم. وبكل السرعة التي لازمت تحركاته يظهِر نفسه بشكل  فجائي في  العلية  التي تجمَّع فيها التلاميذ. هل هذه تصرفات إنسان أُنزل  نصف ميت من خشبة   الصليب[28]؟  *
*6  - إذا  كان  يسوع قد أفاق من إغماءة تشبه الموت، لكان  قد شرح لتلاميذه تلك  الحالة، لكن أن يصمت  عن الشرح، فإن هذا يُفهم منه  أنه كاذب ومخادع، وبذلك  يكون قد دعي تلاميذه لأن  ينشروا خبر قيامته التي  ليست سوى قصة خيالية.   *
*   وكتب أ.   لوكامي يقول: " مرة أخرى دعنا نقول، إنه  إذا تعرَّض يسوع  لإغماءة،  فإنه لن يستطيع  أن يقنع أحداً بموته. وبدلاً  من أن يقدم نفسه  كقائم من الأموات، فإنه بكل بساطة  يقول بأن الصدف لعبت  دورها وهي التي  حفظته من الموت. في الحقيقة،  فإننا هنا وكذلك  باستطلاع  الأناجيل، نلاحظ  تلك المشكلة العويصة: إما أن يكون يسوع هو البار، وأتى من   الله أو يعتبر  أكثر الناس إجراماً، إذ عرض ذاته كقائم من الأموات وهو لم  يكن كذلك،   هنا  يعتبر متهماً بالتزوير ويحرم عليه أن نصدقه أو نؤمن به[29].  *
*  ويعلق بول  ليتل على تلك النظرية ويقول إنها تلزمنا أن  نصدق أن المسيح نفسه كان  منخرطاً  في ترويج فرية فاضحة، فتلاميذه علموا  أنه مات فعلاً، لكنه عاد  حياً مرة  أخرى،  ولم ينكر يسوع هذا التعليم،  بل  إنه شجعه أيضاً "[30].  *
*  ويقول  أيضاً  چون نوكس المتخصص في دراسة العهد  الجديد: " لم تكن هي حقيقة قيامة  رجل من الأموات،  لكن هو شخص محدد حقق  هذا وأدى إلى بداية الحركة المسيحية  000 إن شخصية يسوع تكمن في  عمق  رسالته ".  *
*   يسوع لن  يكون له دور في نشر هذه الكذبة التي تقول  بأنه قام من الأموات،  وهو لم يكن كذلك.  مثل هذا الادعاء يعتبر مناقضاً  بشكل بات حتى نستجلي  شخصيته وصفاته التي لا غبار  عليها.  *
*7  -  إذا لم  يكن يسوع قد مات فعلاً، فمتى حدث ذلك  فعلاً وفي أي ظروف؟ يؤكد  لنا أ. هـ.  داي  الآتي: " إذا قبلت نظرية  الإغماء هذه، فإنه يلزم أن نشطب  من الأناجيل وأعمال الرسل  كل موضوع  الصعود، وأن ندَّعي بأنه حدث توقف  مفاجئ للظهورات،  وأنه سحب نفسه منهم   كلية ليعيش ويموت في مكان منعزل  تاركاً إياهم بانطباعات مزيفة تختص  بشخصيته  وتعاليمه، وكذلك التبشير به  للعالم كله "[31]. *
*  ويكتب  وليم ميليجان عن احتمال إغماء يسوع ثم صحوة:  "يجب  عليه حينذاك أن ينسحب إلى مكان منعزل غير معروف حتى لأقرب تلاميذه،   بينما  كنيسته تنمو وتزدهر بسببه، مزلزلة العالم القديم من أساساته ومنتشرة  في كل   مكان، وهي تواجه صعوبات خرافية، هي وتواجه المعارضة وتحاط بتجارب  متنوعة  وتتعرض  للمتاعب،  بالاختصار توضع في ظروف تجعلها معتمدة أساساً  عليه وعلى  شخصيته، بينما هو  غائب عنها، منهياً ما تبقى من أيامه، سواء  كانت قليلة أم  كثيرة، في مكان لا يمكن أن  نصفه سوى بأنه عزلة غير شريفة.  وفي النهاية  بالطبع سوف يموت - ولا يستطيع أحد أن  يحدد متى وأين وكيف حدث  هذا! ليس  هناك أي بصيص من ضوء ينير لنا الظلام، وهؤلاء  المسيحيون  الأوائل  المزدهرون، كما قيل لنا، في الأساطير، ليس لديهم أي أسطورة   يحكونها عن هذا  الموضوع تساعدنا[32].  *
*8 –  الخلاصة:*
*  يمكن أن نقول مشتركين في  ذلك مع چورچ هانسن  فيما  يختص بنظرية الإغماء: " يصعب  علينا تصديق أن تلك  القصة كانت هي المفضَّلة  للمعارضين في القرن الثامن عشر ".   فالأدلة تتحدث  بنفسها معارضة مثل هذا  الافتراض،  لذا هو مستبعد الآن[33].  *

*
**[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/conspiracy_theory* 
 *- 49 -*​
*[2]  Ernest Brougham Docker. If Jesus Did Not Die on the Cross: A Study of the  Evidence.*

*[3]  E. B. Docker, If Jesus Did Not Die on the Cross. pp.20-21, 32-33, 49.* 
 *- 50 -*​
*[4]    R. Graves and J. Podro, Jesus in Rome pp. 12-13. Much of the book is   devoted to  the possibility that Jesus traveled to Rome after the   crucifixion, which I find  to be based on only one very shaky bit of   evidence.*

*[5]  Talmud Jmmanuel, ed. Eduard A. Meier. See also the present web site:  http://www.tjresearch.info.* 

*9 أي Unidentified flying object– الأشياء  الطائرة غير  المعروفة. وهي جماعة تبحث في الظاهرة الطائرة غير المعروفة مثل الأطباق  الطائرة  وتربط بينها وبين الأمور السماوية كالكاروبيم.* 

*10  سامادهي عند باتاجالي (احد  الهندوس) هي الشعبة  الثامنة من الطريق ذي  الشعب الثماني لممارسة اليوجا. قاموس  أديان  ومعتقدات الشعوب، مكتبة دار  الكلمة، ص 306.* 
 *- 51  -*​
*[8]  J.D.M. Derrett, The Anastasis: The Resurrection of Jesus as an Historical  Event.*
 *- 52 -*​
*[9]  Deardorff, Jesus in India, 148.*

*[10]  Barbara Thiering, Jesus and the Riddle of the Dead Sea. P. 116.* 
 *- 53 -*​
*[11]  Schonfield, 35-38.*

*[12]  Ibid., 173.* 

*[13]  Schonfield, 170-72.* 
 *- 54 -*​
*[14] http://www.equip.org/free/DH028.htm*
*http://www.theseekerbooks.com/articles/holyblood.htm*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Blood,_Holy_Grail*
*http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/holyblood.html*
*http://www.catholic.com/library/cracking_da_vinci_code.asp*
*http://www.magdalene.org/persp_bloodline.php*
 *- 56 -*​
*[15]  Thorburn, Thomas James, the Resurrection  Narratives and Modern Criticism,183- 85.*

*[16]  Ibid. pp. 183- 85.* 
 *- 65 -*​
*[17]  Ibid. pp. 183- 85.*

*[18] J.  N.  D.  Anderson, the  resurrection of Jesus Christ. p. 7.* 
 *- 66 -*​
*[19] John R.  W.  Stott and Rick Warren, Basic Christianity  p. 48-49.*

*[20]  F,Godet,as cited by E. F,Kevan. See Josh McDWELL.The New Evidence p.259.* 
 *- 67 -*​
*[21] Le Camus, LC, pp. 485- 86. See Josh McDWELL.The New  Evidence p.259- 260.*

*[22] David  Friedrich Strauss The life of Jesus For The people. P. 412.  * 

*[23] William Milligan, The Resurrection of Our lord.  pp,  76- 77.* 
 *- 68 -*​
*[24]  Ibid. pp, 76- 77.*

*[25]  Josh McDWELL.The New Evidence p.259- 260.* 
 *- 69 -*​
*[26]  Tenney, as cited in smith TS,116- 17.*

*[27]  E.  Hermitage Day,On The Evidence of Resurrection, pp.  48- 49.* 
 *- 70 -*​
*[28]  The Rev.  Ernest F Kevan The Resurrection of Christ, pp.  9-  10.*

*[29]  Le Camus, LC,85-  86.* 

*[30]  Paul E.  Little Know Why You p.  66.* 
 *- 71 -*​
*[31]  E.  Hermitage Day,On The Evidence of Resurrection. p.  50.*

*[32]  William Milligan, The Resurrection of Our lord,79.* 

*[33]  George Hanson The Resurrection of Our lord.  P. 19.* 
 *- 72 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الرابع*​ *الجلد  والصلب والموت*​ *1- لمحه  تاريخية:*
*




  كلمة الصليب في اليونانية ستاوروس (stauro.j – stauros) وهو آله إعدام وتعذيب قاسيه جداً وتطبق على مقترفي الآثام  الخطيرة، وقد أستخدمها الفينيقيون، كما يذكر المؤرخ اليوناني هيرودوت[1]،  ويرى كثيرون أن الفرس هم أول من أخترعها وطبقها في القرنين السادس والخامس قبل  الميلاد[2]،  فيقول هيرودوت أن الملك الفارسي داريوس قام بصلب ثلاثة آلاف من سكان مدينة بابل[3].  واستخدمت في مصر في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد[4]،  واستخدمها بعد ذلك الإسكندر الأكبر وأهل قرطاجنه بشمال أفريقيا وأخذها عنهم الرومان  واستخدموها بكثرة. ويقول (TheGreek-English Lexicon) لـ (Liddell and Scott)، ليديل وسكوت أن استخدام الكلمة يرجع لهوميروس قبل المسيحية بأكثر  من 600 إلى 800 سنة وهيرودوت (Herodotus) وثوسيديدس (Thucydides) في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وزينوفون (Xenophon) في بداية القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، بمعنى الخشبة التي يتم عليها  الصلب مثل الصورة المجاورة. كما استخدمها كل من ديودورس الصقلي (Diodorus  Siculus) وبولتارخ (Plutarch) ولوسيان (Lucian) في القرن الأول الميلادي بمعنى الصليب الذي خشبتان  متقاطعتان(stauro.j)[5]. وأستخدمها  كذلك آباء الكنيسة منذ القرن الأول عن الصليب الذي صلب عليه المسيح الذي يتركب من  خشبتين متقاطعتين، لأن هذا هو الصليب الذي صلب عليه المسيح بالفعل. كما جاء في  رسالة برنابا: " وكما أن حرف T  هو شكل صليب ويعني نعمة [فدائنا] فالثلاث مئة التي يعبر عنها حرف  T مضافة إلى الحرفين الأولين IHT تدل على المسيح مع الصليب "[6].  فحرف T عندما توضع عليه لافتة المصلوب يصير هكذا "  †". وقال  يوستينوس الشهيد: " عندما يشوى الحمل يمدد على شكل صليب فيخرق أحد السيخين الجسم من  القدمين حتى الرأس ويخرق الثاني الظهر كله حيث تعلق يدا الحمل "[7].  " كان موسى نفسه يتضرع إلى الله باسطا يديه من جهة وأخرى. وكان حُور وهرون  يسندانهما مدة النهار كله، لكي لا يحطهما من التعب. فإذا تراخى قليلا من هذا الوضع  الذي 



يمثل الصليب 000 " (خر 17 :12)[8].  ويقول القديس إيريناؤس " شكل الصليب له خمسة أطراف اثنان في الطول وأثنان في العرض  وواحد في المنتصف، والذي يستقر عليه أخيراً الشخص الذي يثبت بالمسامير "[9].  وهو يشير بذلك إلى الخشبة الأفقية التي تسمر عليها القدمان والخشبية العرضية التي  تسمر فيها اليدان والخشبة الصغيرة التي توضع تحت المقعدة. ولأن هذه  العقوبة كانت قاسيه جداً ورهيبة فلم تطبق قط على الأحرار سواء الإغريق أو الرومان  وإنما طُبقت على العبيد والثوار غير الرومانيين، ونظراً لأنها أقسى العقوبات  وأكثرها ردعاً وإرهاباً فقد طبقت بكثرة على الثوار المطالبين باستقلال بلادهم عن  الدولة الرومانية، ويذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-100م)  إنها طبقت مرات كثيرة جداً على ثوار اليهودية[10].*
*  وكان هناك  ثلاثة أنواع من الصلبان، نوع على شكل حرف T(Crux  Commissa) *
*وآخر على  شكل حرف X والمسمى بصليب القديس اندراوس (Crux  decussata) والثالث يتكون من عارضتين متقاطعتين †(Thecrux immissa) وهذا النوع هو الذي صلب عليه السيد المسيح وهذا ما يؤكده لنا موقع  العنوان الذي سمر على الصليب أعلى رأس السيد المسيح (يو19:19)، وهذا ما  يؤكده التقليد أيضاً بصورة قاطعة[11]،  وأقوال آباء الكنيسة، كما بينا أعلاه.*
*



2 - الجلد  وطريق الصليب[12]:*
*



(1) الجلد وإكليل الشكوك والثوب الأرجواني والضرب على  رأسه:" فبيلاطس  إذ كان يريد أن يعمل للجمع ما يرضيهم أطلق لهم باراباس واسلم يسوع بعدما  جلده ليصلب 000 حينئذ أطلق لهم باراباس وأما يسوع فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب  " (مر15 : 15و26)، " حينئذ أطلق لهم باراباس وأما يسوع فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب "  (مت27 : 26)، " حينئذ اخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده " (يو19 : 1). وكان الرب يسوع  قد سبق وأعلن أنه سيجلد قبل أن يصلب ويموت ويقوم من الأموات: " فيهزأون به  ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مر10 : 34)، "  ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (لو18 : 33).*
*بعد الحكم  بإدانة متهم والحكم عليه بالإعدام صلباً كان لابد أن يجلد حسب عادة الرومان حتى  يسيل الدم من معظم أجزاء جسده، وكانت عمليه الجلد هذه تسرع بالموت وتقلل من سكراته.  كما كانت هذه  العملية تتم لكل محكوم عليه بهذه الوسيلة الرومانية للإعدام[13].  وكان الاستثناء الوحيد من الجلد هو النساء وأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والجنود الرومان[14].  وكان السوط المستخدم عادة هو سوط قصير (flagrum) له عدة أفرع من سيور الجلد ذات المنحنيات التي لها أطوال عديدة  وبها كرات من حديد أو قطع حادة من عظام الخرفان التي كانت مثبته بين الفواصل، وعادة  ما كانت تستخدم العصيان (الهراوات) أيضاً. وكان الإنسان الذي يجلد يخلع ملابسه  تماماً وتربط يديه في عامود منتصب وكان الجلد يتم على الظهر والمؤخرة (الردفين)  والساقين. وكان يقوم بهذه المهمة جنديان بالتبادل أو جندي واحد فقط يغير من موقعة  على يمين ويسار المجلود. وكانت قسوة الجلد تعتمد على طبيعة الجنود الذين يقومون  بالجلد، وكان المقصود بالجلد هو أضعاف الضحية ليصل إلى درجة قريبة جدا من الموت، بل  وكان 



الجلد يؤدي أحيانا للموت[15].  وبعد الجلد عادة ما يسخر الجنود بضحيتهم.*
*   الأعراض الطبية للجلد؛ كان الجنود الرومان يضربون ضحاياهم على الظهر بكل قوة  وقسوة وهنا تسبب الكرات الحديدية أو العظمية رضوض عميقة بالجسم. وتنغرس الثنيات  الجلدية والعظام في الجسم فتمزق الجلد والأنسجة التي تحته[16].  وبتوالي عملية الجلد تتمزق الأربطة التي تحت عضلات الهيكل العظمي وينتج من جراء ذلك  رعشة تمزق اللحم الذي يتهرأ وينزف الدماء. ويسبب الألم والدم المفقود بصفة عامة  مرحلة من الصدمة الدورية. ويتحدد طول المدة التي يبقاها الضحية حياً على الصليب على  ضوء كمية الدم التي نزفتها الضحية [17].  *
*  وفي مقر الجنود الرومان (Praetorium) تم جلد الرب يسوع المسيح بقسوة، يقول القديس بطرس " الذي حمل هو  نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته  شفيتم " (1بط2 :24)، وقد وجد العلماء نصاً يونانياً قديماً يشرح هذه الآية في  دراسة تفصيلية تقول أن جلد يسوع كان منتهى القسوة[18].  وكان عدد الجلدات حسب الناموس اليهودي أربعين جلده، يقول الكتاب: " فان كان المذنب  مستوجب الضرب يطرحه القاضي ويجلدونه أمامه على قدر ذنبه بالعدد. أربعين يجلده لا  يزد " (تث25 :2و3). وحتى لا ينسى الذي يقوم بالجلد العدد يكتفي بجلد الضحية  تسعة وثلاثين جلدة[19]،  وقد طبق اليهود هذا العدد ناقص واحد على القديس بولس: " من  اليهود خمس مرات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة " (2كو11  :24). فهل كان الرومان يلتزمون بهذا الناموس؟! كما أن المصلوب كانت له تهمة خاصة  وخطيرة جدا وهي أنه قال أنه ملك، وأنه يمنع أن تعطى جزية لقيصر " وابتدأوا يشتكون  عليه قائلين أننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الأمة ويمنع أن تعطى جزية لقيصر قائلا انه هو  مسيح ملك " (لو23 :2)، " ولكن اليهود كانوا يصرخون قائلين أن أطلقت هذا فلست  محبا لقيصر. كل من يجعل نفسه ملكا يقاوم قيصر " (يو19 :12). وهذا يزيد الاحتمال  أنه ضرب أكثر من أربعين جلدة بكثير. ومن ثم فقد جلد المسيح مابين 40 جلدة في 3 سيور  جلد في 3 قطع عظم أو حديد (40×3×3= 360)، و 100 جلدة × 3 × 3 = 900، أي أكثر من 350  إلى 900 قطعة حديد أو عظم انغرست في جسده، فتهرأ جسده بشدة وقسوة وصار الدم ينزف من  كل هذه الأماكن فضلا عن لسعات السياط الجلدية القاسية جداً في آلامها!!  كما بدءوا  يسخرون منه ويلبسونه ثوبا أرجوانيا ملوكيا كنوع من السخرية، ويضعون قضيب في يده  كملك سخرية! وذات القسوة جدا عندما وضعوا إكليل شوك على رأسه: " فمضى به  العسكر إلى داخل الدار التي هي دار الولاية وجمعوا كل الكتيبة. والبسوه  ارجوانا وضفروا إكليلا من شوك ووضعوه عليه. وابتدأوا يسلمون عليه  قائلين السلام يا ملك اليهود. وكانوا يضربونه على رأسه بقصبة ويبصقون عليه  ثم يسجدون له جاثين على ركبهم. وبعدما استهزأوا به نزعوا عنه الأرجوان  والبسوه ثيابه ثم خرجوا به ليصلبوه " (مر15 :16-20). " وضفر العسكر إكليلا من  شوك ووضعوه على رأسه والبسوه ثوب أرجوان 000 فخرج يسوع خارجا وهو حامل إكليل  الشوك وثوب الأرجوان فقال لهم بيلاطس هوذا الإنسان " (يو19 :2و5).*
*



  وقد ذادت القسوة جدا من هؤلاء الجنود القساة الذين راحوا يتسلون  سخرية بمن كانت تهمته " ملك اليهود " فأذاقوه كؤوس العذاب! فبعدما جلدوه ألبسوه ثوب  أرجواني كان من الطبيعي أن يلتصق بجسده المتهرئ بشده وعند نزعه من على جسده ينزع  معه الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد المصاب بشدة مع الدم المتجلط ويعيد فتح جروح الجلدات  من جديد ويسبب له آلاما قاسية جدا لا تطاق، فقد تفوق الجنود الرومان على كل أساتذة  التعذيب في تعذيبه! ثم وضعوا على رأسه إكليلا من الشوك: " كان إكليل الشوك مصنوعا  بمهارة، كان أشبه بطاقية الرأس كلها إلى الجبين. وقد بطنت بالأشواك الحادة 00 وتقدم  الجندي إلى يسوع ووضع طاقية الشوك على رأسه، ثم تراجع قليلا ليرى أن كانت في وضعها  الموائم وعاد ليثبتها بقوة فتنغرز الأشواك الحاد في الرأس وفي الجبين. وقد صنع  الإكليل من أشواك نبات يعرف علمياً باسم " باليوروس أكبوليانس والذي ينمو بكثرة في  المناطق الجبلية حول أورشليم "[20]. وهذا يسبب  آلاماً رهيبة وقاسية جداً! ثم بصقوا على يسوع وضربوه على الرأس بعصا خشبية! وهذه  الضربة أو الضربات على الرأس تفقد الإنسان توازنه. وبعد أن أصدر بيلاطس حكمه بأن  يصلب نزعوا عنه الثوب الأرجواني الذي كان قد ألتصق بظهره وبقية الأجزاء المتهرئة من  جسده وبتجلطات الدم التي تكونت، وهذا سبب له آلاماً شديدة وتسبب في إعادة فتح  الجروح من جديد!! *
*  فقد جعله  الجلد ونزع الثوب الأرجواني والضربات وإكليل الشوك والدم الغزير الذي فقده في حالة  قريبة جدا من الموت. هذا إلى جانب العرق الذي نزل منه، في بستان جثسيماني، كقطرات  دم " وإذ كان في جهاد كان يصلي بأشد لجاجة وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على  الأرض " (لو22 : 44). وكقطرات دم هنا (Hematidrosis)، وهي حالة نادرة جداً وتحدث للشخص عندما يكون في حالة من الضغط  الشديد الذي يجعل جلده ضعيفاً جداً. وكانت القسوة النفسية والجسمية التي واجهها من  كل من اليهود والرومان وكذلك نقص الطعام والماء والنوم سببا أخر في حالته الضعيفة،  لذا فقد كانت حالة المسيح الجسمية حتى قبل الصلب خطيرة وعلى أقل تقدير متأزمة[21].    *
*






  كان من المعتاد بالنسبة للمصلوب أن يحمل صليبه من عمود الجلد إلى  موقع الصلب خارج أسوار المدينة، وكان في الأغلب يسير عارياً بلا أي ملابس إلا إذا  كان ذلك ضد العادات. ولأن وزن الصليب ككل كان حوالي 130 كيلو جرام فقد كان المصلوب  يحمل عارضة الصليب فقط، وكان وزن الـ (patibulum) حوالي من 34 على 57 كيلو وكان يوضع على مؤخرة عنق المصلوب ويتوازن  على الكتفين. وكان الذراعان الممدودان يربطان بعارضة الصليب، أي  كان عليه أن يحمل خشبه الصليب الأفقية التي ستسمر عليها يداه إلى مكان  الصلب وهو عادة خارج المدينة كما كان عليه أن يمر بأكبر عدد ممكن من شوارع المدينة  وحواريها وطرقها الأكثر ازدحاماً ليراه أكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كما كان يصلب عادة  في مكان مرتفع وعام ليراه العامة من مسافات كافيه، حتى يكون عبره لكل من تسول له  نفسه مخالفة القانون الروماني أو الثورة على الإمبراطورية المستعمرة، وكان يقود  موكب سير الضحية إلى موقع الصلب حراس من الجنود الرومان فقط يرأسهم قائد مائة. وكان  أحد الجنود الرومان يحمل لافته مكتوب عليها اسم المذنب والجريمة التي ارتكبها. وبعد  ذلك ترفع اللافتة أعلى الصليب ليراها الجميع، وعندما يصل إلى ساحة الإعدام يجرد  المصلوب من ملابسه وتقسم على الجنود القائمين بعملية الصلب وتستر عورته فقط بقطعة  من القماش ثم يوضع على الأرض وتسمر يداه بقسوة وفظاعة بالمسامير الكبيرة والسميكة  أو تربط بالحبال في العارضة الأفقية، التي كان يحملها، ثم ترفع العارضة والمصلوب  لتثبت بالخشبة القائمة والتي كانت مثبته في الأرض وفى منتصفها كتله خشبية بارزه  صغيره تسمى السرج ليستقر عليها ردفي المصلوب ولتحفظ وزن الجسم حتى لا تمزق المسامير  يديه، وتثبت قدميه بمسمار ضخم من خلال مشطي القدم معاُ أو تسمر كل قدم منفصلة[22].  ولا يترك الجنود، الحراس، الرومان الضحية حتى يتأكدوا من موتها. *
*






وخارج أسوار  المدينة كان يستقر بشكل دائم أعمدة خشبية منتصبة عمودياً حيث توضع عليها العارضة  التي كان يحملها المصلوب. وفي موقع الإعدام كان يقدم للمصلوب، بحسب القانون، مشروب  جيد من الخمر الممزوج بالمر (خل) كمسكن خفيف. وكان يلقى بالمذنب على الأرض على ظهره  ويداه ممدودتان على العارضة. وقد تسمر اليدان أو تربط بعارضة الصليب. وكان الرومان  يفضلون التسمير، وهذا ما حدث مع الرب يسوع المسيح، عندما قام من الأموات وظهر  للتلاميذ ولم يكن معهم توما " فقال له  التلاميذ الآخرون قد رأينا الرب فقال لهم أن لم أبصر في يديه اثر المسامير وأضع  أصبعي في اثر المسامير وأضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن " (يو20 : 25)، وعندما ظهر  للتلاميذ مجتمعين يقول الكتاب: " وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه " (لو24 :  40). وقد أكدت الكشوف الأثرية على هذه الحقيقة، حيث تم اكتشاف بقايا أثرية لجسم  مصلوب من عصر المسيح (الصورة المجاورة) في عضامة بالقرب من أورشليم (القدس) تبين أن  المسامير التي كانت مستخدمة طولها حوالي من 13 على 18  سم ومربعها عرضه حوالي 1  سم.*
*  وبعد أن  يتم تثبيت الذراعين في عارضة الصليب كانت تترك العارضة والضحية معاً ويرفعا على  الخشبة العمودية الرأسية. وكان أربعة من الجنود الرومان ينفذون هذه المهمة بسهولة  عندما يكون الصليب منخفض وكانوا يستخدمون سلم خشبي أو شوكة خشبية في حالة الصليب  الطويل. وبعد ذلك يتم تثبيت القدمين على الصليب أما بالمسامير أو بالحبال وفي حالة  المسيح تم استخدام المسامير كما بينّا. وعندما كان يتم التسمير كانت ترفع اللافتة  على الصليب سواء بتسميرها أو بربطها بالحبال فوق رأس المصلوب تماماً. وكان من  العادة أن يسخر الجنود والمشاهدين من المدنيين بالشخص المصلوب ويوبخونه. كما كان من  العادة أن يقسم الجنود ثيابه فيما بينهم. وكان المصلوب يبقى حيا بصفة عامة على  الصليب من ثلاث أو أربع ساعات إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام، ويؤثر في ذلك عملية الجلد  ودرجتها وقسوتها. وفي بعض الحالات يعجلون بموتها بكسر الساقين أسفل الركب[23].*
*



  كما كان  على المصلوب أن يعاني من آلام التنفس لأنه عندما كان يعلق على الصليب يكون ظهره  ملتصقا بالخشبة الرأسية وعندما يتنفس يحتك ظهره بها فيستمر النزيف ويشتد الألم طوال  فترة الصلب، ولكي يتمكن المصلوب من التنفس كان عليه أن يرفع جسده، وذلك بالضغط على  القدمين، وثني الكوعين وتقريب الكتفين، وهذا كله يسبب آلاما شديدة في اليدين  والقدمين، ومما يزيد الآلام احتكاك الظهر الممزق بالجلدات، وما بها من قطع حديدية  أو عظمية والتصاق الثوب الأرجواني به ونزعه عنه، بخشبة الصليب أثناء الارتفاع  والهبوط، ويصبح التنفس عذاب مستمر، ونتيجة لصعوبة التنفس وعدم كفايته ترتفع نسبة  ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الدم Hyper  capnea مما يسبب تقلص العضلات، وانقباضات تشنجية Tetanic contraction مما يزيد صعوبة التنفس ويؤدي إلى الاختناق[24].*
*  كما كان  المصلوب يعانى آلاماً رهيبة قاسيه من آثار المسامير والجروح التي تأخذ في التورم  والتلف إلى جانب التعرض للحشرات المختلفة والطيور الجارحة والحيوانات المتوحشة  وغيرها، وكذلك من التعرض للطقس الذي يكون أحياناً شديد الحرارة وأحياناً أخرى شديد  البرودة، ويترك وحيداً غير قادر على أي شئ بالمرة بما في ذلك خدمة الوظائف الجسدية،  ومما يزيد من آلامه التعرض للإهانة والسخرية من الذين كانوا يشاهدون عملية الصلب.  وكانت الآلام الجسدية والنفسية والعقلية التي يتضمنها هذا الموت الرهيب البطيء لا  يمكن تخيلها ولا توصف والتي قد يصاب المصلوب من جرائها بالجنون أو الصرع أو التشنج.  ويستمر المصلوب في هذا العذاب القاسي الرهيب والذي كان يعانيه ويستمر فيه على  الصليب مدة من 36 ساعة إلى أربعة أيام وقد أستمر بعض المصلوبين أسبوعاً. وماتوا مثل  المجانين. وكانت عملية الجلد التي تتم قبل الصلب ودرجة كثافتها إلى جانب قوة بنيه  الجسم والطريقة التي يصلب بها المصلوب سواء كانت بتسمير يديه ورجليه أو بربطهما  بالحبال هي التي تحدد طول المدة التي يقضيها المصلوب على الصليب. وبعد موته كان  يترك جسده ليتعفن على الصليب إن لم يطالب أحد بدفنه[25].*
*3 - الجلجثة  والصلب بين لصين:*
*  بعد الحكم  على الرب يسوع المسيح بالصلب وجلده خرج من دار الولاية حاملاً صليبه الذي سيصلب  عليه وسار به في شوارع أورشليم وطرقها الأكثر ازدحاماً وسط حراسه من أربعه جنود  وقائد مائه ومحاطاً بجماهير غفيرة لا حصر لها، ونظراً لأنه كان قد قضى أسبوعاً  مثيراً في أورشليم أنتهي بمعاناته في البستان وهروب تلاميذه عند القبض عليه وظل  يحاكم طوال الليل من الساعة الواحدة ليلاً وحتى التاسعة صباحاً (بتوقيتنا الحالي)  أمام رؤساء الكهنة والسنهدرين وأمام بيلاطس البنطى وهيرودس وقد عانى أثناء هذه  المحاكمات كل صنوف الإهانة والسخرية من سب ولطم وركل وضرب وبصق على وجهه وجلد، وكان  ظهره متورماً ومتهرئاً وممزقاً من شده وقسوة سياط الجلادين المركب بها قطع من  الرصاص أو العظم انغرست في لحمه بقسوة وعنف إلى جانب آلام إكليل الشوك الذي انغرست  أشواكه في رأسه فسببت له آلاماً شديدة وصارت تنزف بغزارة، وكما كان جسده ينزف كان  قلبه يدمى بسبب ما لاقاه من نكران وجحود، فنال منه التعب والإجهاد الشديد ولم يقوى  على حمل الصليب فسقط به على الأرض عدة مرات، كما يؤكد التقليد، فسخر الجند الرومان  أحد المارة، وهو سمعان القيراوني، ليحمل معه الصليب " وفيما هم خارجون وجدوا  إنساناً قيروانياً أسمه سمعان فسخروه ليحمل صليبه " (مت32:27)، " ووضعوا عليه  الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع " (لو26:23).*
*  ثم وصلوا  به إلى " موضع جُلجُثة الذي تفسيره موضع جُمجُمة " (مر22:15) وجردوه من ملابسه  وقسمها الجنود الأربعة على أنفسهم ثم القوا قرعة على القميص " أخذوا ثيابه وجعلوها  أربعة أقسام لكل عسكري قسماً. وأخذوا القميص أيضاً. وكان القميص بغير خياطة منسوجاً  كله من فوق. فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون " (يو34:19و35)، ولم  يبق له سوى مئزر - ساتر عورة - كما يقول التقليد.*
*  ثم قدموا  له " خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة ليشرب " (مت24:27) وذلك لتخفيف آلامه[26]  ولكنه " لما ذاق لم يرد أن يشرب " (مت34:27)، لأنه لم يرد تخفيف آلامه بل فضل أن  يشرب الكأس حتى الثمالة ثم ألقوه على خشبة الصليب بقسوة وفظاظة وعنف ودقوا المسامير  الطويلة والغليظة في يديه ورجليه معلقين إياه على الصليب أو كما يقول القديس بولس  الرسول " مسمراً إياه بالصليب " (كو14:2). " وصلبوا معه لصين واحداً عن يمينه وأخر  عن يساره " (مر27:15)، " ويسوع في الوسط " (يو18:19) وذلك للتشهير به وزيادة في  تحقيره وكان صليبه مرتفعاً عنهما زيادة في السخرية.*
*  وبعد أن  قضى على الصليب ما بين ثلاث ساعات وست ساعات ذاق فيها الآلام الرهيبة وعانى طوالها  من سكرات الموت وفقد فيها معظم الدم والسوائل التي في جسده وتعرض خلالها إلى حرارة  الظهيرة، خاصة في الساعات الثلاث الأولى التي لم تغرب فيها الشمس، فشعر بعطش شديد،  خاصة من الحمى الشديدة التي انتابته، وقال " أنا عطشان "، يقول  الكتاب " بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شئ قد كُمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان. وكان  إناء مملوءاً خلاً. فملأوا إسفنجة من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها إلى فمه "  (يو29:19). وبعد أن أخذ الخل رأى أن كل شئ قد كُمل إذ قد تمم كل ما جاء لأجله كما  سبق وخاطب الآب قائلاً " العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته " (يو4:17)، وعلى  الصليب كان عمل الفداء قد تم ومن ثم فقد نطق كلماته الأخيرة بصوت عال وبصرخة النصر  " قد أُكمل " (يو30:19). ثم أحنى رأسه وصلى صلاته الأخيرة على الصليب  مستودعاً روحه بإرادته بين يدي الآب " ونادى بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك  أستودع روحي. ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح " (لو46:23). أسلم روحه الإنسانية  بإرادته ورضاه واختياره كما سبق أن قال " لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها  أيضا. ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن  آخذها أيضاً " (يو17:10و18).*
*4 - العجائب  والمعجزات التي رافقت عملية الصلب:*
*  حدثت عدة  ظواهر عجيبة أثناء الصلب وبعد وفاة المسيح مباشرة، فقد اختفت الشمس وعمت الظلمة على  الأرض مدة الثلاث ساعات الثانية لصلبه ولحظة موته " أظلمت الشمس وأنشق حجاب الهيكل  من وسطه " (لو45:23)، " وإذا  حجاب الهيكل قد أنشق إلى أثنين من فوق إلى أسفل. والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت.  والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته  ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين "  (مت53:27).*
*أ - احتجاب  الشمس: هذه الظاهرة التي حدثت أثناء صلبه وعند موته مباشرة تعلن لنا عن غضب الطبيعة  بل والكون على شر الإنسان الذي صلب البار، وكان ذلك معجزة بكل المقاييس تبرهن على  أن المصلوب لم يكن سوى  "رب المجد ".*
*ب - انشقاق  حجاب الهيكل: وحجاب الهيكل هذا هو ستارة سميكة جداً بسمك راحة اليد وبطول  60 قدم وبعرض  30 قدم وهو كما  يقول التلمود والمؤرخ الكنسي الذي من أصل *
*- 84  -*​ *يهودي  أيدرشايم[27]،  مكون من 72 مربعاً منسوجاً معاً وكان ثقيلاً لدرجة أنه يحتاج إلى 300 كاهن ليُعمل  كل منها، وهو ضخم وغالي الثمن جداً، ويقول المؤرخ اليهودي والكاهن المعاصر لتلاميذ  المسيح يوسيفوس[28]أنه  ستارة بابلية من نسيج مطرز بالكتان النفي  وباللون الأزرق والقرمزي والأرجواني  ومزين برسوم مطرزة بصورة رائعة. وكان يفصل بين القدس الذي تقام فيه العبادة اليومية  وقدس الأقداس، الذي يوجد به تابوت العهد وكرسي الرحمة، والذي يمثل الحضور الإلهي  ولا يفتح إلا مرة واحدة في السنة في يوم عيد الكفارة ولا يدخله إلا رئيس الكهنة هذه  المرة الواحدة فقط ليقدم دم ذبيحة عيد الكفارة العظيم (خر33:26؛لا14:16) التي تعني  أن تقدم الخطاة إلى الله لا يكون إلا بدم الذبائح " وكل شئ تقريباً يتطهر حسب  الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " (عب 22:9).  وقد استمرت هذه الذبيحة الدموية تقدم من موسى إلى المسيح، ولكن عند موت المسيح أنشق  حجاب الهيكل من أعلى إلى أسفل بقوة إلهية دون تدخل أي قوة مادية أو بشرية فقد أنشق  حجاب الهيكل قبل الزلزال مباشرة ولم يكن في إمكان أي قوة بشرية أو مادية أن تشق هذه  الستارة التي في سمك راحة اليد والمصنوعة من الكتان الثمين بأي وسيلة مادية، وإنما  شقتهُ قوة إلهية علوية علامة علي أن عهد الذبائح قد انتهى فقد أزيل الحاجز الذي كان  يفصل بين الله والناس بدم المسيح الذي قدم ذاته نيابة عن الخطاة فوجد فداء  أبدياً.*
*ج - الزلزال  وتفتت الصخور: وتلى انشقاق حجاب الهيكل تزلزل الأرض وتشقق الصخور، وهذا الزلزال  الذي يفوق الطبيعة أعطى برهاناً واضحاً أنه تم بعمل الله، وتشققت الصخور إعلاناً  بأن الأرض ارتعبت في تلك اللحظة الرهيبة التي حدثت فيها هذه الجريمة المخزية  للعالم.*
*د ـ قيام  أجساد بعض القديسين الراقدين: وقام بعض القديسين الراقدين من الموت لحظة موته  وظهروا للكثيرين بعد قيامته، خاصة لتلاميذه، وكانت قيامتهم علامة إلهية ومعجزة  سمائية رافقت موته على الصليب وبرهنت على أنه القادر على إحياء الموتى حتى عندما  فارقت روحه جسده، كما برهنت على القيامة العامة وعلى أنهم كانوا أول ثمار انتصاره  على الموت[29].*
*5 - التأكد  من موته وطعن جنبه بحربة:*
*  حسب عادة  الرومان كان يجب أن يظل المصلوبون على الصليب حتى يموتوا ويتعفنوا أو يدفنهم أحد  ولكن حسب الناموس اليهودي كان يجب أن لا تبيت جثث المصلوبين على الصليب، ونظراً لأن  عملية الصلب تمت يوم الجمعة وكان يوم استعداد واليوم التالي هو يوم السبت المقدس  عند اليهود وكان هذا السبت بالذات هو بداية عيد الفصح العظيم والذي كان يوم الجمعة  استعداداً له لذا كان يجب أن يموت المصلوبون ويدفنوا قبل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة؛ "  ولما كان المساء إذ كان الاستعداد. أي ما قبل السبت " (مر42:15). وكانت عملية كسر  سيقان المصلوبين عملية قانونية في القانون الروماني تسمى " بضربة الرحمة "، وكذلك  كان الطعن بالحربة، وكانت هذه العملية تتم بضرب الساقين بمطرقة خشبية ثقيلة، وبرغم  فظاعة هذه الضربة كانوا يرون أنها تعجل بموت المصلوبين وتنهي عذابهم على الصليب "  فآتى العسكر وكسروا ساقي الأول والآخر المصلوب معه. وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم  يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات " (يو32:19و33). لقد مات المسيح في زمن  قياسي ولم يبق على الصليب إلا ما بين ثلاث ساعات وست ساعات فقط فلما آتى العسكر  إليه ليكسروا ساقيه ليعجلوا بموته وجدوه قد مات، نعم مات هكذا سريعاً لسببين؛ الأول  هو أنه قبل الموت بإرادته واسلم روحه للآب بإرادته كما سبق أن أكد " لي سلطان أن  أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً " (يو18:10)، والثاني راجع لما عاناه طوال حوالي 20  ساعة متواصلة من آلام نفسية وجسدية، كما بينا أعلاه. وبرغم أن الجنود تأكدوا تماماً  من موته بخبرتهم إلا أن واحداً منهم أراد أن يكون مطمئناً تماماً إلى موته، خاصة  وأن الأمر بالتعجيل بموت المصلوبين كان صادراً من الحاكم الروماني، كما أن المصلوب  ذاته كان ذا أهمية قصوى لكل من اليهود والحاكم، لذا طعن جنبه بحربة اخترقت القلب  ومزقته تماماً " لكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء  " (يو34:19)، كان الجندي مدرباً على هذه الطعنة. والتي يقول عنها العلماء  أنها كانت تُطعن من اليمين إلى اليسار لكي تخترق القلب وتمزقه، وعلى اثر هذه الضربة  التي اخترقت القلب ومزقته " خرج دم وماء " من جنبه بالرغم من أنه كان قد مات، وهذه  علامة أخرى تؤكد لنا أنه بالرغم من أن الجسد كان ميتاً إلا أنه لم ير فساداً؛ يقول  العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م) : " في الأجساد الميتة الأخرى يتجمد الدم ولا  



يخرج منه  ماء نقي. ولكننا نجد العجب في حالة الجسد الميت ليسوع فأنه حتى بعد الموت كان في  الجسد دم وماء، خرجا من جنبه "[30]،  ويقول وستكوت العالم وأسقف كرسي درهام بإنجلترا:*
*  " نحن  نؤمن انه من اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح بدأ جسد الرب يأخذ استعداده بالتغيرات  التي انتهت بإستعلان القيامة. وأن خروج دم وماء من جنبه يلزم أن يعتبر كعلامة حياة  من موت "[31].   *
*  والعجيب  أن ما طلبه رؤساء اليهود هنا صار شهادة عليهم وعلى من يزعمون الآن أن المسيح لم يمت  على الصليب، لأنه بإصرارهم على إنهاء حياة المصلوبين بكسر سيقانهم كذلك طعن الجندي  المدرب جيداً لجنب المسيح بحربة مدببة اخترقت القلب ومزقته.*
*  الغريب أن  ديدات زعم، نقلا عن أستاذه الضال الميرزا احمد غلام وغيره وأضاف من عنده بعض  العبارات وقال معلقاً على قول الكتاب " وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يُكسروا ساقيه  لأنهم رأوه قد مات " وتصور أن كلمة " رأوه " تعني " قدروه "!! أي قدروا أنه مات دون  التأكد من ذلك، وقال " لأنه لم يكن لديهم جهاز أستيذوا سكوب حديث للتحقق من الوفاة  ولا كان أحد لمس جسده أو قاس ضغط دمه أو نبضه ليخلص إلى أنه كان قد "مات فعلاً ".!!  ومما يبطل زعمه هذا أن المعنى الحرفي للكلمة اليونانية المترجمة هنا " رأوه " تعني  حرفياً " وجدوه " كما ترجمت في N.I.V. أي وجدوه قد مات، تأكدوا من موته. وكان الجنود الرومان التي وُكلت  إليهم مهمة تنفيذ الإعدام مدربين جيداً ولا يمكن أن يخطأوا في مثل هذا الأمر، خاصة  وأن هذا المصلوب بالذات، المسيح، كان له أهمية قصوى سواء من جهة كهنة اليهود أو  الحاكم كما أن أحد الجندي طعنه في جنبه بحربة طعنة نافذة ومميتة وتأكد من موته  بصورة مطلقة ولكن هذا الكاتب حول طعنة الحربة القاتلة إلى " غزه مُحيية "!! فقال أن  " جندياً آخر يغزه بالرمح للتأكد من (الوفاة) في جنبه "!! " هذه الغزه أخرجت شيء من  الدم فأعادت الدورة الدموية إلى مسارها وعملها وإيقاعها، وبالتالي أعادت له  الحياة!! هل يمكن أن يكون لمثل هذا الكلام أي اعتبار؟! الطعنة القاتلة تتحول إلى  غزة مُحيية، وقد أجمع المؤرخون والعلماء أنها كانت طعنة نافذة أخترقت الحجاب الحاجز  والرئتين والقلب؟!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*6 – الأسباب  الطبية لموت المسيح على الصليب[32]:*
*   كان لجميع  الأسباب التي ذكرناها أعلاه والتي تعرض لها الرب يسوع المسيح  من آلام نفسية وجسدية  قاسية قسوة الموت مما جعل عرقه يتساقط كقطرات دم ومن  إرهاق ومن جلدات مزقت جسده  وإكليل من الشوك أنغرس حول رأسه وضرب بالخشبة  على رأسه وسقوط بخشبة الصليب التي كان  لابد أن تسقط فوقه وآلام رهيبة في  القدمين واليدين والظهر وجوع وعطش شديد بسبب  الحرارة ونزف كمية كبيرة من  الدم والسوائل من معظم أجزاء جسده وضعف شديد بسبب كل  ذلك مما أدى على  صعوبة كبيرة في ارتفاع وهبوط جسده بسبب التنفس والذي كان بالنسبة  له عذاب  مستمر ورهيب، ونتيجة لكل ذلك فقد مات قبل المصلوبين الآخرين الذين صلبا   معه. ويلخص العلماء الأسباب الطبية في الآتي:*
*(1) صدمة  دموية نتيجة للنزف المستمرHypo  volinic Shock  .*
*(2) صعوبة  التنفس والاختناقAsphyxia. بالإضافة إلى العوامل المساعدة مثل الجفاف Dehydration، واضطراب ضربات القلب نتيجة للإجهادStress induced Arrhythmias ، وهبوط القلب الاحتقاني Congestive Heart Failure.*
*(4)  وهناك  رأي أخر يقول أن الموت قد حدث بسبب الإرهاق الشديد ونزف كمية كبيرة  جدا من الدم  بجانب العوامل الأخرى مثل صعوبة التنفس، وهبوط حاد بالدورة  الدموية والتنفسية  Cardio – respiratory  Failure.*
*(4) ويرى  البعض أنه مات سريعا بسبب حدوث انفجار في عضلة القلب Cardic Rupture ، بسبب موت جزء من عضلة القلب Acute Transmural Infarction وهذا يحدث عند الانسداد المفاجئ لأحد الشرايين التاجية.*
*7 – العلماء  وجلد المسيح وموتهعلى الصليب[33]:*
*   وأمام  الهجوم غير المبرر للملحدين على حقيقة موت المسيح على الصليب  وقيامته من الأموات  قام الآلاف من العلماء سواء في الطب أو علوم التشريح  أو في الكتاب المقدس والفلسفة  والتاريخ بدراسة حقيقة بل وحتمية موت المسيح  على الصليب دراسة علميه وكتابية  واجمعوا على صحة هذه الحقيقة التي لا  ينكرها إلا كل مكابر وملحد وغير مؤمن:   *
*  فيصف چون  ماتنجلي (Mattingly) عملية  جلْد  المتهم قبل صلبه قائلاً: " كانوا عادة ينزعون ثياب المجرم المحكوم  عليه، ثم يوثقونه  إلى عمود في ساحة المحكمة. وبعد ذلك تنهال عليه الضربات  الوحشية من الجلادين. ورغم  أن الشريعة اليهودية تحدد عدد الجلدات بأربعين،  إلا أن الرومان لم يجعلوا للجلدات  حدوداً، فكان المتهم تحت رحمة جلاَّديه  ". فقد كانت الأداة الوحشية المستخدمة في  الجلد تسمى Flagrum،  كما أوضحنا أعلاه، ويصف چون ماتنجلي هذه الأداة  قائلاً: " يمكننا أن ندرك  بسهولة كيف كانت أجزاء السوط الطويلة التي تنتهي بكرات  عظمية أو معدنية  تمزق الجسد "[34].  *
*   ويصف الأسقف والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري في  القرن الثالث في "  رسالة الكنيسة في سميرنا " عملية الجلْد الرومانية للمحكوم عليهم  قائلاً  عن المجلود " كانت عروقه تظهر00 وكانت عضلاته وأعصابه وأحشاؤه تتكشف "[35].  *
* ويقول چون  ما تنجلي نقلاً عن چون بيتر لانج عن ألام المسيح: "  لعل  جلدات المسيح قد تجاوزت قسوة الجلد المعتادة. فرغم أن عملية الجلد  كان  يقوم بها جلادون متخصصون، يعتقد لانج أن بيلاطس لم يكن لديه جلادون تحت  يده،  ومن ثم فقد استخدم العساكر بدلاً منهم. ومن الطبيعة الوحشية لهؤلاء  العساكر يمكننا  أن نتصور كيف تجاوزت قسوتهم قسوة الجلادين المتخصصين "[36].  *
*   وبعد أن  كابد أقسى أشكال العقاب الجسدي، كان على المسيح أن يتحمل عناء  الرحلة إلى موضع  الصلْب في الجلجثة. ويقول ما تنجلي عن هذه المرحلة في  آلام المسيح: *
*1-  ولابد أن  التجهيز لهذه المسيرة كان سبب ألم شديد للمسيح، فيقول متى: "  وبعدما استهزأوا به  نزعوا عنه الرداء وألبسوه ثيابه ومضوا به للصلْب "  (مت27: 31). ولا شك أن نزع  الرداء وإلباسه ثيابه على الجروح التي نتجت عن  الجلد سببت الألم الكثير[37].  *
*2-  إن عبارة  مرقس " وجاءوا به إلى موضع جلجثة " (مر15: 22) تعني أن يسوع عجز  عن السير فأحضروه  قسراً أو حملوه إلى موضع الصلْب. وهكذا انتهت الآلام  الرهيبة لمرحلة ما قبل الصلب،  لتبدأ عذابات الصلب نفسه[38].*
*   ويقول ما  تنجلي عن عملية الصلب نفسها: " لا شك أن آلام الصلب كانت شديدة  وقاسية. وقد أدرك  خطيب روما الشهير ماركوس توليوس شيشرون بشاعة هذه  الآلام فقال: يجب ألا تتردد كلمة  الصليب على شفاه مواطني روما، بل يجب ألا  تخطر على بالهم أو تمر أمام عيون خيالهم  أو تطرق مسامعهم "[39].  *
*  ويقول  مايكل جرين (Michael  Green) في  وصفه  آلام يسوع الجسدية: " بعد أن قضى يسوع ليلة بلا نوم، لم يتناول  خلالها أي طعام،  احتمل السخرية في محاكمتين، ومزقت جسده جلدات الرومان  الوحشية، ثم اقتادوه إلى  الصلْب. وكانت هذه أشنع وسيلة للإعدام، فكان كل  عصب في الجسد يصرخ من شدة الألم "[40].   *
*ويرسم فريدريك فارار (Frederick  Farrar) صورة  حية  للموت صْلباً: " إن موت الصليب يحمل في طياته كافة ألوان العذاب  المريعة: الدوار  والشد العضلي والعطش والجوع والأرق والحمى والتشنج والخزي  والعار والآلام المستمرة  والفزع من انتظار ما سيحدث والموت البطيء من  الجراح المهملة - كل هذه الآلام اشتدت  وتفاقمت بما لا يمكن احتماله، إلا  أنها بقيت دون حد الإغماء فلم تتح للمصلوب الراحة  من آلامه بفقدان الوعي. *
*  وكان وضع  المصلوب غير الطبيعي يسبب له آلاماً مع  كل حركة، فكانت العروق الممزقة والأوتار المتقطعة تنبض بالألم المستمر،  وكانت الجروح المكشوفة تلتهب وتكوِّن الصديد تدريجياً، وكانت الشرايين  عند الرأس والبطن تحتقن بالدماء، وبينما أخذت هذه الآلام تشتد شيئاً  فشيئاً، زاد عليها آلام العطش المستمرة والرهيبة. وتضافرت كل هذه الآلام  الجسدية مسببة توتراً وقلقاً نفسياً مما جعل لحظة الموت - هذا العدو  المجهول الذي يرتعب من قدومه الإنسان- تحمل مظهر الراحة المستعذبة[41]. *
* "وجاءوا  به إلى موضع جلجثة الذي تفسيره موضع جمجمة. وأعطوه خمراً ممزوجة  بمُر  ليشرب فلم يقبل. ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها ماذا يأخذ كل  واحد.  وكانت الساعة الثالثة فصلبوه. وكان عنوان علَّته مكتوباً ملك  اليهود. وصلبوا معه  لصين واحداً عن يمينه وآخر عن يساره 000 وكان  المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون  رؤوسهم قائلين آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه  في ثلاثة أيام. خلص نفسك وانزل عن الصليب.  وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة وهم  مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلَّص آخرين وأما نفسه  فما يقدر أن  يخلَّصها. لينزل الآن المسيح ملك إسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى ونؤمن.  واللذان  صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه. ولما كانت الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها   إلى الساعة التاسعة. وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً إلوي  إلوي لما  شبقتني. الذي تفسيره إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني. فقال قوم من  الحاضرين لما سمعوا هوذا  ينادي إيليا. فركض واحد وملأ اسفنجة خلاً وجعلها  على قصبة وسقاه قائلاً اتركوا. لنر  هل يأتي إيليا لينزله. فصرخ يسوع بصوت  عظيم وأسلم الروح. وانشق حجاب الهيكل إلى  اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل. ولما رأى  قائد المئة الواقف مقابله أنه صرخ هكذا وأسلم  الروح قال حقاً كان هذا  الإنسان ابن الله ". (مر 15: 22- 27، 29 - 39) *
*  ويقول إ. هـ. داي (Hermitage Day):  " يؤكد القديس مرقس على تعجب بيلاطس عند سماعه بموت المسيح  سريعاً، ولم  يسمح بإنزال الجسد عن الصليب إلا بعد التأكد من ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة.  ولم  تكن مظاهر الموت غريبة على الجنود الرومان، فكان موت الصليب شيئاً مألوفاً   بالنسبة لهم "[42].  *
*  ويعلِّق جرين (Michael  Green) على  طلب  بيلاطس التحقق من موت المسيح قائلاً: " أتى أربعة من العسكر لفحص  المصلوب قبل أن  يسمح ليوسف الرامي صديقه بأن يأخذ الجسد ليدفنه "[43].   *
*   ويقول  جرين عن هؤلاء الأربعة المتخصصين في فحص موت المصلوب: " كان  بمقدورهم تمييز الشخص  الميت - كما أن قائدهم كان قد سمع صرخة الموت بنفسه  من المصلوب وأبلغ بيلاطس البنطي  الوالي بذلك ". " ولما رأى قائد المئة  الواقف مقابله أنه صرخ هكذا وأسلم الروح قال  حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن  الله " (مر15:  39). " فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات كذا سريعاً فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات "  (مر15: 44)[44].  *
*   ويقول چون  ستوت: " اندهش بيلاطس حقاً من موت يسوع سريعاً، ولكنه تأكد من  ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة  فسمح ليوسف بإنزال الجسد عن الصليب ". (John R. Stott, Basic Christianity, 49) *
*وينوه داي  إلى أن «قصة إنجيل متى عن حراسة القبر هو دليل واضح على أن اليهود من جهتهم تيقنوا  من موت يسوع "[45].  *
*   ويقول  الأستاذ داي متحدثاً عن كتاب " الأسباب الجسدية لموت المسيح " إن  مؤلفه چيمس طومسون  برهن أن موت المسيح لم ينتج عن الإنهاك الجسدي أو آلام  الصلْب، بل نتج عن مشاعر  الحزن الشديدة التي أدت إلى انفجار القلب. ويثبت  نشاطه العقلي والبدني في أثناء  عملية الصلب بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن  موته لم يكن نتيجة لنفاذ قوته، ويأتي الطعن  بالحربة من قِبَل أحد العسكر  ليعلن للعالم أن موته نتج عن انفجار القلب "[46].  *
*   وفي بحث  نشر في " جريدة الاتحاد الطبي الأمريكي "، وقد استعنا به كثيرا  أعلاه، يستدل الكاتب  من روايات الإنجيل على أن يسوع كان قد مات بالفعل قبل  إنزاله عن الصليب: " من  الواضح أن جميع الأدلة التاريخية والطبية تشير  إلى أن يسوع كان قد مات قبل طعن جنبه  وهذا يؤيد الرأي التقليدي بأن الحربة  التي طعنت جنبه الأيمن ومرت بين الضلوع، ربما  اخترقت ليس فقط الرئة  اليمنى بل أيضاً غشاء التامور والقلب وهكذا تأكد موته. وعلى  ذلك فإن  الآراء التي تفترض أن يسوع لم يمت على الصليب تتناقض مع العلوم الطبية   الحديثة "[47].  *
*   ويقدم  الدكتور صموئيل هويتون عالم الفسيولوچي الكبير بجامعة دبلن رؤيته  عن العلَّة  الجسدية لموت المسيح: " عندما طعن العسكري جنب المسيح بحربته،  كان قد مات بالفعل.  وتدفق الدم والماء من جنبه إما أنه ظاهرة طبيعية قابلة  للتفسير بالعلل الطبيعية أو  أنه معجزة. ويبدو من رواية يوحنا أنه لو لم  تكن هذه معجزة فإنها على الأقل ليست  ظاهرة عادية، ويظهر هذا من تعليق  يوحنا على ذلك وتأكيده على صحة هذه القصة. دلَّت  *
*الملاحظات   والتجارب المتكررة التي أجريت على الإنسان والحيوان على النتائج التالية:  عند طعن  الجانب الأيسر من الجسد، بعد الوفاة، بسكين كبيرة تساوي في الحجم  حربة الجندي  الروماني، سجلت المشاهدات التالية: *
*1- لا يخرج  شيء إلا قطرات قليلة من الدم. *
*2- سيل من  الدم فقط يخرج من الجرح. *
*3- دفق من  الماء فقط تتبعه قطرات قليلة من الدم. *
*   وفي هذه  الحالات الثلاث تغلب الحالة الأولى. أما الحالة الثانية فتحدث  في حالات الموت غرقاً  أو بتسمم الإستركنين، ويمكن مشاهدتها في الحيوان  الذي يموت بهذا السم، ويمكن  البرهنة على أنه الحالة العادية للشخص  المصلوب. أما الحالة الثالثة فتحدث في حالة  الموت بذات الجنب أو التهاب  التامور أو انفجار القلب. وهذه الحالات التي ذكرناها  يعرفها معظم أساتذة  التشريح ممن وجَّهوا اهتمامهم لدراسة هذا الموضوع، ولكن  الحالتين  التاليتين رغم كونهما قابلتين للتفسير من الناحية الفسيولوچية، لا تسجلهما   المراجع (إلا في إنجيل يوحنا) ولم يحالفني الحظ في أن أصادفهما: *
*4- سيل غزير  من الماء يتبعه سيل غزير من الدم، عند الجرح. *
*5- سيل غزير  من الدم يتبعه سيل غزير من الماء، عند الجرح. *
*   ويحدث  الموت صلباً احتقان الرئتين بالدم كما في حالة الغرق أو التسمم  بالإستركنين. وتحدث  الحالة الرابعة للمصلوب الذي كان يعاني قبل الصلب من  حالة انسكاب رئوي. أما الحالة  الخامسة فتظهر في المصلوب الذي يموت على  الصليب نتيجة انفجار في القلب. ودراسة  تاريخ الأيام الأخيرة من حياة  المسيح تظهر أنه لم يكن مصاباً بحالة انسكاب رئوي قبل  الصلب، وهي أيضاً  غير واردة عند خروج الدم أولاً ثم الماء من الجرح. وعلى هذا لا  يبقى  أمامنا إلا احتمال خروج الدم والماء من جنب المسيح بسبب الصلب وحدوث انفجار  في  القلب. *
*  ويؤكد  الدكتور وليم ستراود، أن سبب موت المسيح هو حدوث انفجار في القلب وأعتقد  *
*- 94  -*​ *أنا أيضاً  ذلك "[48].  *
*ويقول  الدكتور هويتون (Houghton)  عن وصف الرسول يوحنا بدقة بالغة لما رآه في الجلجثة: " ودلالة ذلك  واضحة  فهو يؤكد أن رواية القديس يوحنا في الإصحاح 19 لا يمكن أن تكون مختلقة، وأن   الأحداث المدونة قد سجلها شاهد عيان، وأن هذا الشاهد قد تعجب مما رآه  وأعتبر أن  معجزة قد صاحبت الصلب "[49].  *
*   ويكتب  مايكل جرين عن موت المسيح قائلاً: " يخبرنا شاهد عيان عن خروج "  دم وماء " من جنب  يسوع المطعون (يو19: 34 و35). ويعلق هذا الشاهد أهمية  كبيرة على هذا الأمر. فلو كان  يسوع حياً عندما طعن جنبه، لخرجت دفقات  غزيرة من الدماء مع كل نبضة من قلبه. إلا أن  الشاهد قد لاحظ خروج دفقة من  الدم المتخثر القاتم اللون وشبه الصَّلب، وهذه الدفقة  تتميز وتنفصل عن  الماء الذي خرج في الوقت نفسه. وهذا يدل على تخثر الدم في الشرايين   الأساسية، وهو برهان طبي قوي على حدوث الموت. وما يزيد من قوة هذا البرهان  أن  البشير يوحنا لم يكن يعرف دلالة ذلك بالنسبة لعلْم الباثولوجي. إن خروج  " دم وماء "  من طعنة الحربة هو دليل إيجابي على أن يسوع كان قد مات "[50].  *
*  ويقول  صموئيل تشاندلر  (Samuel Chandler):  " يتفق  البشيرون جميعهم على أن يوسف طلب جسد يسوع من بيلاطس، الذي لما  عرف من قائد المئة  الذي كان يحرس الصليب أن يسوع قد مات وهب الجسد ليوسف "[51].  *
* ويؤكد تشانلدر أن: "عملية  لف  الجسد الميت مع الأطياب التي قام بها يوسف ونيقوديموس كعادة اليهود في  الدفن هي  برهان أكيد على أن يسوع كان قد مات، وأنهم أدركوا ذلك. ولو بقى  أي أثر للحياة فيه  عند إنزاله من على الصليب، لكانت الرائحة النفاذة  القوية للمر والطيب، ولف الجسد  بالكتان والوجه بمنديل كعادة اليهود في  الدفن، كفيلة بالقضاء عليه "[52]. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*    وفي نهاية  هذا الفصل نقول أن أفضل بل وأقوى دليل تاريخي على صحة جميع   هذه الشهادات هي شهادة  القديس يوحنا الرسول الذي عاين كشاهد عيان بنفسه   لتفاصيل موت الرب يسوع المسيح حيث  يقول مؤكدا في شهادته بالروح القدس: "   الذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه  يقول الحق " (يو19: 35). *

*- 96  -*​
*
* *[1]Herodotus 3: 125.*​
*[2]Ibid 4:43.*​
*[3]Herodotus, 1 : 128.2.*​
*[4]Ibid 3:159 & Thucydides 1:110.*​
*[5]Henry George  Liddell, Robert Scott, A  Greek-English Lexicon (stauro.j).*​ *- 73 -*​
*6 رسالة برنابا ف 9.*

*7 الحوار مع تريفو 40.*

*8 الحوار مع تريفو 40.*

*[9]Irenaeus Ag. 2:24,4*​
*[10]Josephus Ant. 2:261, 266. 267: 17:295; 20:102. 161; Wars  5:449-451.*​ *-  74 -*​
*[11]See Irenaeus Ag. 2:24,4 .*​
*[12] A Great part of references here from: ON THE PHYSICAL  DEATH OF JESUS CHRIST*​ *William D. Edwards, MD; Wesley J.  Gabel, MDiv; Floyd E Hosmer, MS, AMI *​ *From   the Departments of Pathology  (Dr. Edwards) and Medical Graphics (Mr.   Hoamer), Mayo Clinic, Rochester,  Minn.;  and the Homestead United   Methodist  Church, Rochester,  Minn.,  and the West Bethel United   Methodist  Church, Bethel,  Minn.  (Pastor Gabel). *​ *- 75 -*​
*[13]    11. Barbet P: "A Doctor at Calvary: The  Passion of Our Lord Jesus   Christ as De***ibed by a Surgeon  ", Earl of Wicklow (trans). 1953, pp   12-18, 37-147, 159-175,  187-208.*​
*[14]  28. Hengel M: "Crucifixion in the Ancient World and the folly of  the Message of the Cross" Bowden, pp 22-45, 86-90.*​
*15 David  Terasaka, Medical Aspects of the Crucifixion of Jesus Christ.*​
*[16]  Davis CT: The crucifixion of Jesus: The passion of Christ from a  medical point of view. ". 22:183-187.*​
*[17]  Johnson CD: Medical and cardiological  aspects of the passion and crucifixion of Jesus, the Christ.  70:97-102.*​ *- 76 -*​
*[18]Wuest KS: "Wuest Word Studies From the Greek New  Testament for the English Reader." Grand Rapids, vol. 1, p 280.*​
*[19]Bucklin R: The legal and medical aspects of the trial and  death of Christ. 10:14-26.*​ *- 77  -*​
*15 د فريز صموئيل " موت أم  إغماء " ص 72.*
*- 78  -*​
*[21] On the Physical Death of Jesus Christ.*​ *- 79 -*​
*22  أكتشف سنه 1968م في جيف آت ها –   مفتار  بأورشليم بقايا عظام من القرن الأول الميلادي في معظمه (كان تجمع   فيه عظام الموتى)  تعطينا تفصيلات عن طرق الصلب زمن المسيح، تضم عظمتين   لعقب قدم شخص صلب في القرن  الأول لايزالان مثبتين معاً بمسمار حديد وأخد   بطول 14سم.the  International St. B. Ency. VOL. 1,P,829.*
*- 80  -*​
*[23]    Barbet P: "A Doctor at Calvary: The  Passion of Our Lord Jesus Christ   as De***ibed by a Surgeon", pp 12-18, 37-147,  159-175, 187-208.*​ *- 81  -*​
*[24]  On the Physical Death of Jesus Christ $  Archpriest George M. Benigsen On the Physical Death of Jesus Christ.  أنظر أيضا موت أم إغماء ص 75و76*​
*[25]On the Physical Death of Jesus Christ.*​ *- 82 -*​
*26كانت   بعض سيدات أورشليم الرحيمات يحضرون هذا المشروب ليعمل كمخدر ومخفف  لآلام   بعض المصلوبين عملاً بقول سليمان الحكيم " أعطوا مسكراً لهالك وخمراً  لمرى   النفس " أم 6:31.*
*- 83  -*​
*27  J.D wight Pentecost, The Words and Works of  Jesus. ch. P. 488.*​
*[28]  The Jewish Wars B. 5:4,5.*​ *- 85 -*​
*29  أولئك   الموتى  الذين عادوا إلى الحياة يرى البعض أنهم من قديسي العهد القديم   (أنظر 2بط 4:3)، ويرى  البعض الآخر أنهم من الذين شاهدوا المسيح وآمنوا أنه   المسيح الآتي إلى العالم وقد  ماتوا قبل صلبه، ولما قاموا من الموت ظهروا   للكثيرين الذين كانوا يعرفونهم وهم  أحياء. بينما يرى كثيرون من أباء   الكنيسة ومن مفسري العصر الحديث أن أولئك الموتى  هم الذين بشرهم المسيح   عند نزوله إلى الهاوية بعد موته (1بط 19:3) واصطحبوه إلى  المجد عندما صعد   إلى السماء.*
*- 86  -*​
*[30]Ag. Celsus 2:36.*​
*31 شرح  إنجيل القديس يوحنا، الأب متى المسكين جـ 1226:2.*
*- 87  -*​
*[32][32]On the  Physical Death of Jesus Christ $ Archpriest George M. Benigsen On the Physical  Death of Jesus Christ. وأيضا موت أم إغماء ص 75و76*​ *-  88 -*​
*[33] See JOSH  McDOWELL. The New Evidence That DEMANDS A VERDICT. Ch.9.*​ *- 89 -*​
*[34]  Mattingly, Crucifixion: Its Origin And  Application to Christ, 21.*​
*[35]  Ibid, p.73.*​
*[36]Ibid, p.33.*​
*[37]Ibid, p.35.*​
*[38]Ibid, p.37.*​ *- 90 -*​
*[39] (Mattingly, Crucifixion:  Its Origin And  Application to Christ, p. 62. Cited from Marcus Tullius  Cicero, pro  Rabirio, V, 16.*​
*[40]Michael Green, Man Alive, p. 32.*​
*[41]  Frederick Farrar, The Life of Christ, p.  440. *
*- 91 -*​
*[42]  E Hermitage Day, On The Evidence Of  Resurrection, pp. 46- 48.*​
*[43]Michael Green, Man Alive, p. 32.*​
*[44]Michael Green, Man Alive, p. 32- 33.*​ *- 92 -*​
*[45]  E Hermitage Day, On The Evidence Of  Resurrection, pp.  46- 48.*​
*[46]Ibid.*​
*[47]  William Edwards. On The Physical Death Of  Jesus Christ.*​ *- 93 -*​
*[48]Houghton, as cited in Frederick Charles Cook, Commentary  On The Holy Bible, 349.*​
*[49]Houghton, as cited in Cook, CHB, 349- 50.*​
*[50]Michael Green, Man Alive, p. 33.*​
*[51]Samuel Chandler, Witnesses Of The Resurrection Of Jesus  Christ, pp. 62- 63.*​
*[52]Ibid.*​ *- 95 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  الخامس*​ *دفن  المسيح*​ *والحراسة  المشددة للقبر الذي دُفن فيه*​ 
*1 – طقوس  وعادات دفن الميت عند اليهود أيام المسيح:*
*(1) عادات  الدفن: قبل الحديث عن دفن جسد الرب يسوع المسيح يجب أن نوضح عادات دفن الموتى  التي كانت سائدة في بلاد الشرق عموما وفي فلسطين وعند اليهود بصفة خاصة، ونركز هنا  بالدرجة الأولى على عادات الدفن كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس، أي عند بني إسرائيل عبر  تاريخهم. وفي أول إشارة واضحة للدفن يذكر لنا الكتاب في رواية موت سارة ودفنها،  تعجل إبراهيم آب الآباء في دفنها والإصرار على أن يكون له قبره الخاص به وبعائلته،  ولم يقبل أن يدفنها في حقل أعطي له كهدية وأصر على شرائه: " فسمع إبراهيم لعفرون ووزن إبراهيم لعفرون الفضة التي ذكرها في مسامع بني  حثّ. أربع مئة شاقل فضة جائزة عند التجار فوجب حقل عفرون الذي في المكفيلة التي  أمام ممرا. الحقل والمغارة التي فيه وجميع الشجر الذي في الحقل الذي في جميع حدوده  حواليه. لإبراهيم ملكا لدى عيون بني حثّ بين جميع  الداخلين باب مدينته. وبعد ذلك دفن إبراهيم سارة امرأته في مغارة حقل  المكفيلة أمام ممرا التي هي حبرون في ارض كنعان. فوجب الحقل والمغارة التي فيه لإبراهيم ملك قبر  من عند بني حثّ "  (تك23:2-19).وكان بنو إسرائيل حريصون دائما على سرعة دفن الميت مثلما حدث عند موت "  ابنا هرون ناداب وابيهو " (لا 10:  1-5). وكما حدث في سرعة دفن حنانيا وسفيرة بعد أن كذبا على الروح القدس أمام  التلاميذ: " فنهض الأحداث ولفوه (حنانيا) وحملوه خارجا ودفنوه 000 فحملوها خارجا  ودفنوها بجانب رجلها "(أع1:5- 10). وكان من أسباب الإسراع في دفن جثمان الميت، هو أن من يمس  جسد الميت يتنجس. *
*- 97  -*​ *(2) واجبات  الابن: عندما يلفظ المتوفي أنفاسه الأخيرة، يقوم الابن الأكبر أو من يليه  فدرجة القرابة من الحاضرين، بإغماض عيني الميت، كما فعل يوسف مع أبيه يعقوب:  "ويضع يوسف  يده على عينيك "  (تك4:46). ثم يُقفل الفم ويُربط الفكّان: " خرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات باقمطة ووجهه ملفوف  بمنديل " (يو44:11)، ثم تعلن الوفاة بالنحيب والعويل والصراخ المدوي مع عويل  الندابات (مر5: 38).   *
*(3) سرعة  الاستعداد: تتم هذه  الإجراءات بسرعة، وتحت سطوة التقاليد لا يمكن أن تتم بنظام دقيق، فيسجى الجثمان في  النعش بكامل ملابسه، ويغطي بعباءة أو ملاءة ثم يحمل إلى القبر. ونقرأ عن " حنانيا "  أن الأحداث " لفوه وحملوه خارجاً ودفنوه " (أع 5: 6)، فقد تعجلوا دفنه دون  إقامة أي مراسم أو طقوس. *
*(4) شعائر  الدفن: كان الدفن عادة يستغرق وقتاً أكبر، وله شعائر معينة، فكان هناك غسل  الجثمان " وحدث في تلك الأيام أنها (طابيثا) مرضت وماتت. فغسلوها ووضعوها في  عليّة " (أع 9: 37)، ودهنه بزيوت عطرية وأطياب: " فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت  قدميه بشعرها. فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب 000 فقال يسوع اتركوها. أنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته " (يو12:  7)، " وجاء أيضاً نيقوديموس الذي أتى أولا إلى يسوع ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مرّ  وعود نحو مئة منا " (19:  39). " وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا  ليأتين ويدهنّه " (مرقس  16: 1)، " ثم في أول الأسبوع أول الفجر أتين إلى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي  أعددنه ومعهنّ أناس " (لو24:  1). ولف اليدين والقدمين بمنديل من الكتان (يو11: 44)، وكان الجثمان يدهن عادة  بالعطور والأطياب لتأخير عملية التعفن، وهو ما صنعه أهل بيت عنيا مع لعازر عند  موته، فقد خرج - عندما ناداه يسوع - من القبر ملفوفاً باقمطة ووجهه ملفوفاً بمنديل  (يو11: 44). وكما فعلوا مع الرب يسوع المسيح (يو19: 39و40؛ مر 16: 1، لو24: 1).  *
*  وكان دهن  الجسد بالأطيان عادة قديمة كما دهنوا جسد الملك آسا: " ثم اضطجع آسا مع آبائه ومات في السنة الحادية والأربعين لملكه فدفنوه في  قبوره التي حفرها لنفسه في مدينة داود وأضجعوه في سرير كان مملوّاً اطياباً  وأصنافاً عطرة حسب صناعة العطارة *
*- 98 -*​ *واحرقوا له حريقة عظيمة جدا " (2أخ16 :  14و13).  وكانت إجراءات الدفن، يقوم بها - عادة - الأقارب والأصدقاء، وفي أغلب  الأحيان تقوم بها النساء. *
*  وكان  اليهود يهتمون بدفن أجساد موتاهم والحفاظ عليها جيداً ولم يتبعوا عادة حرق جسد  الميت مثل اليونان إلا في حالات نادرة مثلما حدث في حالة شاول وبنيه الثلاثة حيث  يقول الكتاب: " واخذوا جسد شاول وأجساد بنيه عن سور بيت شان وجاءوا بها إلى يابيش  واحرقوها هناك واخذوا عظامهم ودفنوها تحت الاثلة في يابيش "  (1صم11:31-13). ومع ذلك فقد دفنوا عظامهم المحترقة. ثم عادوا حسب أمر داود الملك  وأخذوها من أهل يابيش جلعاد " فاصعد من هناك عظام شاول وعظام يوناثان ابنه وجمعوا عظام المصلوبين  ودفنوا عظام شاول يوناثان ابنه في ارض بنيامين في صيلع في قبر قيس  أبيه"  (2صم12:21-14). *
*  فقد كان  الناموس يسمح بحرق أجساد الموتى في حالتين: حالة الذي يموت تحت لعنة كما  في حالة عخان بن كرمي وأسرته فقد أحرقوهم بعد رجمهم: " فرجمه جميع إسرائيل بالحجارة واحرقوهم بالنار ورموهم  بالحجارة" (يش25:7). وحالة المذنب الذي يمسك في خطية الزنا " وإذا اتخذ رجل امرأة وأمها فذلك رذيلة. بالنار يحرقونه وإياهما لكي لا  يكون رذيلة بينكم "  (لا14:20)، " وإذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنا فقد دنست أباها. بالنار  تحرق " (9:21). *
*  ولم يكن  من عادة اليهود تحنيط الموتى مثل قدماء المصريين إلا في حالتين فقط عندما مات يعقوب  في مصر وكان يوسف ابنه هو الوزير المسئول فأمر بتحنيطه حتى يعود به بني إسرائيل  إلى أرض كنعان ويحفظون عظامه هناك: "  وأمر يوسف عبيده الأطباء أن يحنطوا أباه. فحنط الأطباء  إسرائيل "  (تك2:50)، وهكذا فعلوا أيضا بجسد يوسف عند موته: " ثم مات يوسف وهو ابن مئة وعشر سنين. فحنطوه ووضع في تابوت في  مصر" (تك  26:50).   *
*(5) في  الطريق إلى القبر: ولم يكن بني  إسرائيل يضعون موتاهم عند دفنهم في توابيت بل يضعون جثمان الميت على محفة ويحملونه  على الأكتاف إلى القبر. ولم يذكر الكتاب عن أي أحد أنه وضع في تابوت سوى يوسف  الذي ذكر عنه أنه " وضع في تابوت "، *
*- 99  -*​ *كما وضع  الملك آسا على سرير.*
*  وكان من  عادة بني إسرائيل ندب الميت والبكاء عليه، وكان يقودهم في ذلك " ندَّابة محترفة أو  مجموعة من النادبات " لأن الإنسان ذاهب إلى بيته الأبدي والنادبون يطوفون في  السوق " (جا5:12)، " تأملوا وادعوا النادبات فيأتين 000 ويسرعن ويرفعن  علينا مرثاة، فتذرف أعيننا دموعاً وتفيض أجفاننا ماء " (إر9: 17و18.  *
*2 – الدفن في القبور:*
*(1) القبور  المحفورة في الأرض: عند الوصول  إلى القبر، تجري بعض الشعائر ثم يرفع الجثمان من فوق المحفة ويوسد الثرى، ثم تُهال  كومة من الأحجار فوق القبر غير العميق، وذلك لحفظ الجثمان من الضباع وبنات آوي  واللصوص. وكان اليهود يحفرون القبور في الأرض كما يجري الآن عندهم في أورشليم وفي  كل مكان آخر. *
*(2) مقابر العائلة والعادات الحديثة: من المعتاد  أن تكون لكل عائلة مقبرة، سواء كان كهفاً طبيعياً يجهز برفوف حجرية توضع عليها  الجثث، أو قبراً منحوتاً في صخرة كبيرة تنحت في جوانبها عدة كوى، تكفي كل منها لوضع  جثمان واحد. وقد يستمر الدفن فيها على مدى أجيال متعاقبة (تك25: 10، 49، 31، 50:  13، يش24: 32). فنقرأ عن مغارة المكفيلة (تك 23، 49: 31). والتي دفن بها اسحق  أيضاً: " ودفنه اسحق وإسماعيل ابناه في مغارة المكفيلة 000 هناك دفن إبراهيم وسارة امرأته " (تك25  :9و10)، وأوصي يعقوب أن يدفن في " في المغارة التي في حقل المكفيلة " (تك49  :30)، ولما مات دفنه أبنائه كما أوصى: " حمله بنوه إلى ارض كنعان ودفنوه في مغارة حقل المكفيلة" (تك50  :13). وعن دفن يشوع في ملكه في تمنة سارح " فدفنوه في تخم ملكه في تمنة سارح التي في جبل أفرايم شمالي جبل  جاعش" (يش24:  30)، *
*- 100  -*​ *وقد دفن  صموئيل في بيته في الرامة " ومات صموئيل فاجتمع جميع إسرائيل وندبوه ودفنوه في بيته في  الرامة " (1صم25: 1)، ودفن يوآب " في بيته في البرية " (1مل2:  34). أما منسي الملك فقد دفن في بستان بيته " ثم اضطجع منسّى مع آبائه ودفن في بستان بيته في بستان  عزّا" (2مل21:  18). ويبدو أن يوشيا الملك دفن في المقبرة التي دفن فيها كل من أبيه وجده "  واركبه عبيده ميتا من مجدّو وجاءوا به إلى أورشليم ودفنوه في قبره  " (2مل23: 30). أما " آسا " فقد دفن في مقبرته التي حفرها لنفسه  كما بينا (2أخ16: 14). *
*  وطبقاً  للعادات اليهودية، لم يكن لليهودي أن يبيع مقبرته طالما كان في قدرته الاحتفاظ بها.  وقد أصبحت المدافن الآن جماعية، فتتجمع مقابر أصحاب كل ديانة من الديانات الثلاث في  مكان واحد. *
*(3) الأحجار  المختومة: عندما يكون  القبر كهفاً أو منحوتاً في الصخر، يغلق مدخله بحجر دائري كبير يدحرج إلى فم القبر  ليحكم غلقه، ويؤمن إغلاقه بواسطة شريط يختم عند طرفيه بالشمع، وبذلك يصبح من السهل  اكتشاف أي عبث بالقبر. وقد ذهب رؤساء الكهنة يطلبون من بيلاطس أن يأمر بختم وضبط  القبر الذي وضع فيه جسد الرب: " فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر "  (مت27: 66). *
*(4) زيارة  المقابر: هناك أوقات  محددة - في بلاد الشرق - يذهب فيها أهل الميت وأصدقاؤهم - بعد يوم الدفن - إلى  المقابر لبكاء الميت عند القبر. فمثلاً يذهبون إلى القبر في اليوم الثالث من الدفن،  وفي اليوم السابع، ثم في الأربعين، وكذلك في الذكرى السنوية. *
*(5) الحزن  المفرط: في بعض  الأحيان يؤدي الحزن المفرط ببعض المتطرفين إلى إحداث جروح في أجسادهم. وقد نهى  الناموس شعب إسرائيل عن مثل هذا العمل: " ولا تجرحوا أجسادكم لميت " (لا19:  28، 21: 5، تث14: 1)، ولكن هناك بعض إشارات في الكتاب لمثل هذا الحزن المفرط (2صم1:  11و12، مراثي1: 16، 3: 8، إرميا 9: 1). *
*(6)  الأناشيد الحزينة (المراثي): هناك بعض  إشارات في الكتاب المقدس إلى هذه الأناشيد الحزينة، فعندما ذهب المسيح ليقيم ابنة  رئيس المجمع من الموت يقول الكتاب: " ولما جاء *
*- 101  -*​ *يسوع إلى  بيت الرئيس ونظر المزمرين والجمع يضجون " (مت9:  23،مر5: 38). كما يرسم لنا الكتاب صورة حية لجنازة يعقوب (تك50: 6 - 13).  *
*3 - التأخر  في دفن الميت أو عدم دفنه يعتبر كارثة: *
*  ما زال  الشرقيون يرون - كما كان الأمر في القديم - أن أي تقصير أو نقص في إجراءات الدفن  يعتبر مهانة كبيرة، أو غضباً من الله على الميت، لذلك كان عدم دفن الميت يعتبر أكبر  كارثة يمكن أن تحل بالإنسان. وقد أشار الكتاب المقدس إلى ذلك كثيراً، فمن أعظم صور  المهانة أن يترك جسد الميت مأكلاً للوحوش (2صم21: 10و11، 1مل13: 22، 14: 11، 16: 4،  21: 24، 2مل 9: 37، أرميا 7: 33، 8: 1و2، 22: 18و  19، حز29: 5، مز79: 3، رؤ11: 9).  فالجثمان الذي لا يواري التراب، لا يعتبر عاراً للأسرة فحسب، بل يجلب لعنة على  الأرض، فلابد من دفن جثة أي إنسان حتى لو لم يكن له من يدفنه، بل يجب دفن جثث  المجرمين(تث21: 22و23). *
*  أما الدفن  في العهد الجديد فينظر إليه في ضوء رجاء القيامة، حيث ينظر إلى الموت باعتباره  رقاداً (1تس4: 13). كما ينظر إلى الجسد نظرة احترام باعتباره هيكلاً للروح القدس  (1كو6: 19)، وأنه سيُقام ثانية (اكو6: 13و14). كما يجب على المؤمنين ألا يحزنوا  كالباقين الذين لا رجاء  لهم (1تس4: 13). *
*  كما  يستخدم الدفن رمزياً للدلالة على موت المؤمن ودفنه وقيامته مع المسيح كما تشير إلى  ذلك المعمودية (رو6: 4و5)0 *
*  وقد كشف "  سوكينك " (Sukenik) في 1945 عن قبر بين أورشليم وبيت لحم يرجع إلى  نحو 50م، وجد به أحدى عشر عضامة بها عظام  بشرية مكتوب عليها بالفحم علامة الصليب واسم شخص اسمه سمعان برسابا (ولا يوجد اسم  برسابا إلا في أع 1: 23، 15: 22) وقد يكون هذا أول دليل عملي على وجود الجماعة  المسيحية في أورشليم. كما اكتشفت مقبرة على جبل الزيتون في 1954م بها عدد من هذه  العضامات، عليها أسماء وردت في العهد الجديد مثل يايرس وسالومة ومرثا ومريم وسمعان  بن يونا. وقد رسم على أحد الأواني رسم دقيق للصليب، وعلى إناء آخر الحروف الثلاث  "I.X.B. " (وهي*
*- 102  -*​ *اختصار "  يسوع المسيح الملك "). كما توجد على القبور في سراديب روما المشهورة، نقوش تعبر عن  إيمان الكنيسة الأولى. كما وجد عدد كبير من العضامات في منطقة تل بيوت بأورشليم تضم  عشرات الأسماء مثل مريم ويسوع ويعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا ومرثا 00 الخ، كما أوضحنا  في كتابنا " أكذوبة قبر يسوع الضائع ".*
*4 – الشواهد  التي كانت توضع على القبور: *
*  كانت المقابر العادية، تحدد مواقعها بكومة من الأحجار غير  المشذبة. وفي بعض الأحيان كانت توضع شواهد أو أعمدة كنصب تذكاري  للمتوفى (2مل23:  17،حز39: 15)، فقال (الملك يوشيا): " ما هذه الصُّوَّة (النصب) التي أرى؟  "، ولا شك في أن هذه العبارة تشير إلى شاهد القبر. كما نقرأ أن يعقوب نصب عموداً  على قبر راحيل (تك35: 20)، كما أنهم أخذوا أبشالوم وطرحوه في الوعر في الجب العظيم  وأقاموا عليه رجمة عظيمة جداً من الحجارة " (2صم18: 17)، ولكن لم تكن هذه الرجمة  للتكريم بل للإهانة والتحقير، كما في حالة عخان بن كرمي. *
*  وكانت  المدافن في العهد الجديد خارج المدن والقرى (لو7: 12،يو11: 30) كما كانت هناك مقابر  عامة لدفن الغرباء (مت27: 7). وكانت في العهد القديم مقابر عامة في أورشليم لبني  الشعب (إر26: 23)، لعل مكانها الآن بين سور المدينة ووادي قدرون. *
*5 – المعلق  ملعون ولا يدفن في مقابر عائلته: *
*  وحسب عادة  الناموس كانت أجساد المذنبين الذين ماتوا وعلقوا على خشبة، حسب الناموس اليهودي، أو  الذين ماتوا مصلوبين حسب القانون الروماني، تدفن في مقابر المذنبين ولا تدفن في  مقابر عائلاتهم!! لأن الذي مات مقتولاً وعلق على خشبة أو مات مصلوباً كان بحسب عادة  وناموس اليهود يعتبر ملعوناً، كقول الكتاب: " وإذا كان على إنسان خطية حقها الموت فقتل وعلقته على خشبة فلا تبت جثته  على الخشبة بل تدفنه*
*- 103 -*​ *في ذلك اليوم. لأن المعلّق ملعون من الله "  (تث21 :22و23؛ غل13:3).  لذا كان لابد لهؤلاء أن يدفنوا في نفس اليوم، بحسب الناموس، لئلا تتنجس  الأرض بسببهم. ويؤكد القديس بولس بالروح القدس على ذلك بقوله " المسيح افتدانا من  لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة " (غل3  :13). والكلمة العبرية المستخدمة خشبة هنا " עץ –  ates "، وكذلك الكلمة اليونانية " ξύλον - xoo'-lon  " وتعني خشبة أو شجرة، ويؤكد ذلك التلمود والمشناة والترجمة  اليونانية السبعينية[1]،  ومن ثم يمكن أن تترجم، وخاصة في اليونانية، إلى صليب. وحسب التقاليد اليهودية والتي  أكدت عليها كتب التلمود والمشناة وكتابات يوسيفوس كان الموتى بهذا الشكل لا  يدفنون في مقابر عائلاتهم، بل في مدافن مخصصة لمثل هؤلاء المذنبين، خاصة لأن  تهمتهم الرئيسية كانت هي التجديف، وتهمة التجديف هي القتل " ومن جدف على  اسم الرب فانه يقتل يرجمه كل الجماعة رجما الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم  يقتل " (لا24 :16). وهذا ما أتهم به الرب يسوع المسيح بسبب إعلانه أمام رئيس  الكهنة أنه المسيح ابن الله: " استحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله " (مت26  :64)، " فقال يسوع أنا هو. وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا  في سحاب السماء.فمزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود.قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رأيكم. فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب  الموت " (مر14 :62-64)، " فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد  جدّف " (مت26 :65)، "أجابه اليهود لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت لأنه جعل نفسه ابن  الله " (يو7 :19). ولذا فبحسب  الناموس اليهودي الذي يقول لا يدفن الشرير مع البار كان يجب أن يدفن المسيح في  مقابر المذنبين، هذا فضلا على أن المسيح لم يكن من أورشليم بل من الناصرة ولم يكن  لعائلته قبر في أورشليم.*
*  ونظرا لأن  من قام بتنفيذ حكم الموت في المسيح هم الرومان وكان الوالي بيلاطس البنطي الذي كان  موجودا بينهم منذ عدة سنوات، يعرف عادات اليهود جيداً، ولكنه كان في نفس الوقت يرى  في المسيح شخصا بارا لا يستحق الموت، بل وكان يرى فيه شخصية مهابة لم ير مثلها في  حياته. لذا فقد كان متعجبا من إصرار اليهود على صلبه!! ولذا فقد عسل يديه مبرأً  نفسه من ذنبه قائلاً: " أني بريء من دم هذا البار أبصروا انتم " (مت27 :24)، "  حينئذ أطلق لهم باراباس وأما يسوع فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب " (مت27 :26).*
*  وحتى لا  يدفن الرب يسوع في مقابر المذنبين، كان الله قد رتب في مشورته الأزلية وعلمه  السابق، كما سبق أن تنبأ اشعياء النبي أن يدفن في مقبرة أحد الأغنياء: "  وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته" (اش53 :9)، تمهيدا لإعلان قيامته من الأموات. ومن ثم تدخل رجل غني  وصاحب مكانة يصفه الكتاب بأنه " مشير - εὐσχήμων – euschēmōn "، أي نبيل و " مشير - βουλευτής - bouleutēs "، فهو عضو  في السنهدرين اليهودي. ومن الواضح أنه كانت له علاقة جيدة مع بيلاطس ومن ثم طلب أن  يدفن جسد يسوع في قبره الجديد الذي نحته في الصخر ولم يدفن فيه أحد قط. لذا  فبعد صلبه وإنزاله من على الصليب يقول الكتاب: *
*  "  ولما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف. وكان هو أيضاً  تلميذاً ليسوع. فهذا تقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع. فأمر بيلاطس حينئذ أن يعطى  الجسد.فاخذ يوسف  الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي. ووضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج  حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى " (مت27 :57-60). وفي قوله " رجل غني " يشير إلى  نبوة اشعياء " ومع غني عند موته " (اش53 :9). كان يوسف تلميذا ليسوع " امن به  كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضاً غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج  المجمع " (يو12 :42). *
*  ويصفه  الإنجيل للقديس مرقس بقوله: " جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف وكان هو  أيضاً منتظرا ملكوت الله فتجاسر ودخل إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع " (مر16 : 44).  وهنا ثلاث صفات " مشير " و " شريف " و " منتظرا ملكوت الله "، لها  دلالة على مكانته السامية وأنه كان من ضمن الذين كانوا  منتظرين مجيء المسيح المنتظر[2].*
*  ويقول الإنجيل للقديس لوقا: " وإذا رجل اسمه يوسف وكان مشيرا ورجلا  صالحا بارا. هذا لم يكن موافقا لرأيهم وعملهم. وهو من الرامة مدينة لليهود.  وكان هو أيضاً ينتظر ملكوت الله. هذا تقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع. وانزله  ولفه بكتان ووضعه في قبر منحوت حيث لم يكن احد وضع قط " (لو23  :50-53). ويقول العلامة إديرشايم[3]، الذي كان  حاخاما وأعتنق المسيحية أن كلمة " مشير -  βουλευτής - bouleutēs " تعني أنه  كان عضوا في السنهدرين (Sanhedrist)، وهذا ما يؤكده أيضا قوله أنه " لم يكن موافقا لرأيهم وعملهم "،  أي لرأي أعضاء السنهدرين و " عملهم " هو الإجراءات التي اتخذت للقبض عليه أو صلبه.  *
*  كما اشترك  معه في عملية الدفن أحد رجال الدين اليهود الأغنياء جدا وأحد أعضاء السنهدرين أيضاً  الذي هو أعلى سلطة يهودية في ذلك الوقت، يقول الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا: "  ثم أن يوسف الذي من الرامة وهو تلميذ يسوع ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من  اليهود سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع. فأذن بيلاطس فجاء واخذ جسد يسوع. وجاء  أيضاً نيقوديموس الذي أتى أولا إلى يسوع ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مرّ وعود نحو مئة منا.  فأخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا. وكان في  الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه احد قط. فهناك وضعا  يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود لان القبر كان قريبا " (يو19  :38-42).*
*  ونلاحظ  هنا أن جسد الرب يسوع المسيح كُفّن بالأكفان حسب عادة اليهود، وقام بدفنه يوسف  الرامي والذي كان من تلاميذ المسيح ولكن سرا بسبب الخوف من اليهود "  لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا انه أن اعترف احد بأنه المسيح يخرج من المجمع " (يو9  :22). و " لم يكن موافقا لرأيهم وعملهم " كما يقول  القديس لوقا. وكان هذا الرجل مشيراً وصالحاً وغنياً حتى أنه كان يمتلك بستاناً  كبيرا وقد نحت فيه قبرا في الصخرة، وقد اشترك معه في عملية التكفين والدفن  نيقوديموس الثري وعضو مجلس السنهدرين اليهودي الذي حكم على المسيح بالصلب، ولكنه،  نيقوديموس، كان تلميذا للرب يسوع المسيح ولكن في الخفاء. ويتضح ثراء هذا الرجل من  كمية العود والمر التي استخدمها " مزيج مرّ وعود نحو مئة منا "!! أي  حوالي 36 كجم، وكان العود غالي الثمن جداً.*
*  ويوسف هذا  دفن جسد الرب يسوع في قبره الجديد المنحوت في صخرة في بستان معروف وشهير وقريب من  موضع الجلجثة الذي صلب فيه. ولم يدفن لا في مقبرة عامة ولا في مقبرة عائلته في  الناصرة. وقد وضع على قبره حجر كبير دحرج على باب القبر لا يستطيع عشرون رجلاً على  دحرجته عن بابا القبر، كما سنرى.*
*6 – تكفين  المسيح ودفنه حسب عادات اليهود:*
*  كان دفن  جسد الرب يسوع المسيح له أهمية خاصة جدا سواء عند اليهود أو الرومان أو التلاميذ،  ولذا يقول أحد الدارسين: " إن ما نعرفه عن دفن الرب يسوع يفوق ما نعرفه عن دفن أية  شخصية أخرى في التاريخ القديم كله. فنحن نعرف عن دفنه أكثر مما نعرفه عن أية شخصية  أخرى في العهد القديم، أو ملوك بابل، أو فراعنة مِصر، أو فلاسفة الإغريق، أو قياصرة  الرومان. إننا نعرف من أخذ جسده من على الصليب، ونعلم شيئاً عن تعطير جسده بالأطياب  وعن أكفانه، ونعرف القبر الذي دُفن فيه، واسم صاحبه، يوسف من مدينة تدعى الرامة.  ونعرف أيضاً أن موضع القبر كان في بستان قريب من مكان الصلب، خارج أسوار المدينة.  وعندنا أربعة سجلات تاريخية عن الدفن، تتوافق جميعها، واحد منها لمتى تلميذ المسيح  الذي حضر حادثة الصلب. والثاني لمرقس الذي يقول البعض إنه كتب القصة بعد صعود الرب  بأقل من عشر سنوات. والثالث للوقا المؤرخ العظيم ورفيق الرسول بولس. والرابع ليوحنا  آخر من غادر مكان الصلب، وكان مع بطرس، أول من رأى القبر الفارغ صباح أحد القيامة  "[4].   *
*  ويقول  المـؤرخ ألفـريـد إديرشايم اليهودي السابق والذي تحول إلى المسيحية في كتابه " حياة  وأوقات يسوع المسيا " عن عادات الدفن عند اليهود: "  لم يكن الأغنياء وحدهم هم الذين يملكون قبوراً خاصة، بل كان متوسطو  الحال أيضاً لهم قبور، وكانوا يجهزون القبر قبل الحاجة إليه بوقـت طويل، وكانت  القبور تورَّث وتَّعامل على أنها ملكية خاصة. وفي هذه الكهوف، أو القبور المنحوتة  في الصخر، توضع الأجساد بعد تعطيرها بالأطياب مثل نبات الأس والعود، وفي زمن لاحق  أيضاً بالزوفا وماء الورد وزيته. وكانت الأجساد تُكسى بالثياب، ثم أصبحت فيما بعد  تلف بالأكفان، ولو أمكن كانوا يلفونها بأقمشة استعملت قبلاً في لف كتب الشريعة.  وكانت القبور إما منحوتة في الصخر أو كهوف طبيعية أو سراديب ذات حوائط كبيرة بها  فتحات على جانبي الجدران "[5].   *
*  وقال عن  دفن الرب يسوع المسيح: " لعله بسبب اقتراب السبت المقدس  وضرورة الاستعجال، أن يوسف الرامي اقترح أن يضع جسد يسوع في قبره الجديد  المنحوت في الصخر الذي لم يسبق لأحد أن وُضع فيه 000 وأُنزل الصليب إلى مستوى  الأرض، وانتزعت منه المسامير الخشنة، وحُلَّت الحبال. ولف يوسف ومن معه الجسد  المقدس " في كتان نقي "، ثم حمله مسرعاً إلى القبر المنحوت في الصخر في  بستان قريب. وهذا القبر المنحوت في الصخر أو الكهف (Meartha) كان به فتحة جدارية (Kukhin) لوضع الجسد بها. وجدير بالذكر أنها كانت في مدخل القبر، داخل  الكهف الصخري، ردهة مربعة طولها تسعة أقدام حيث كان يوضع النعش ويقوم حاملوه بآخر  الواجبات من نحو جسد الميت "[6].   *
*  ويضيف  أيضاً: " أن نيقوديموس، عضو مجلس السنهدرين 000 جاء حاملاً مزيجاً عطراً من المر  والعود كان يستخدمه اليهود لأغراض التعطير والتكفين. وفي ردهة القبر تمت عملية  التحنيط - لو كان يسوغ أن نطلق عليها ذلك - على عجل "[7].  *
*  وكانت  العادة في أيام الرب يسوع  المسيح قد جرت على استخدام كميات كبيرة من الأطياب لتكفين الجسد وخاصة  للشخصيات ذات المكانة الكبيرة. *
*  ويقول  چيمس هاستنجز عن الأكفان التي وجدت في قبر يسوع الفارغ: " منذ عصر يوحنا فم الذهب  (القرن الرابع الميلادي) عُرف أن المرّ كان دواءً يلتصق بالجسد ويلتحم به  فيصعب معه نزع الأكفان عن بدن الميت "[8].  *
*  ويصف  ميريل تيني عملية التكفين والدفن كالتالي: " عند إعداد الجسد للدفن بحسب عادة  اليهود، كانوا يغسِّلونه ويسوونه، ثم يلفَّونه بإحكام من الإبطين إلى  الكاحلين بقطع طولية من القماش الكتاني بعرض قدم. وكانت الأطياب العطرية، ذات  القوام اللدن غالباً ما توضع بين طيات الأكفان. فكانت تعمل على حفظ الجسد وعلى لصق  طيات القماش لتتماسك معاً في ذات الوقت 000 ويتفق تعبير يوحنا تماماً: "  ولفَّاه بأكفان مع الأطياب " مع تعبير لوقا 23: 53 حيث يقول الكاتب: "  ولفَّه بكتان 000 وفي صباح اليوم الأول من الأسبوع اختفى جسد يسوع، لكن  الأكفان بقيت "[9].  *
*  فقد كانت  الطريقة التي تم تكفين الرب يسوع المسيح بها تجعله من المستحيل أن يخرج من الكفن  بشكل طبيعي لأن الجسد كان مليء بالإصابات والتجلطات الدموية والتي سبق أن التصقت  بالثوب الأرجوان وعند نزع الثوب أعاد فتح الجروح مرة أخرى بطريقة قاسية جدا! فقد  وضع نيقوديموس حوالي 36 كيلو من العود والمر لتطييب الجسد، والمر كان مادة لاصقة،  وبالطبع فقد التصق بجسده المتهرئ كما التصقت به الأكفان والتي لفت حول الجسد  بإحكام، وكان يوضع بين طياتها المر والعود، فصارت الأكفان ملتصقة ببعضها وبالجسد من  خلال الجسد المتهرئ والأكفان الملفوفة حوله بإحكام والمر الذي لصق الجميع ببعض!!  ولو افترضنا أن المسيح كان في القبر حي ولم يمت على الصليب لما استطاع حل هذا الجسد  الملفوف حوله بإحكام! ولو كان قد تمكن من ذلك لنزع الطبقة الخارجية من جسده وعرض  حياته للموت من جديد، وهل كان سيخرج من القبر عارياً وبجسد قد تشوه وأصبح معرضا  للموت بصورة خطيرة؟ *
*7 – حراسة  وختم قبر المسيح:*
*  كان هناك  اهتمام خاص بحماية قبور الأغنياء وقت المسيح لأنهم كانوا يدفنون الأشياء*
*الثمينة مع  موتاهم. وكان اللصوص يسطون على هذه المقابر لسرقة ما بها، أو كانت تدخلها حيوانات  مفترسة قد تلتهم جثث الموتى حديثاً. لذا اهتموا اهتماماً خاصا بحمايتها بأقصى صورة  ممكنة. ويقول وليم لين كريج عن حماية قبور رجال الله المقدسين من اليهود: " في أيام  المسيح كان هناك اهتمام غير عادي بقبور شهداء اليهود ورجال الله المقدسين منهم،  فكانوا يولون عناية خاصة بها ويبجلونها. وهذا يدل على أن قبر يسوع قد حظي بنفس هذه  الرعاية. فلم يكن التلاميذ لديهم أدنى فكرة عن القيامة سوى القيامة العامة في نهاية  العالم، ومن ثم فلم يكن من الممكن أن يتركوا الموضع الذي دُفن فيه المعلم دون أن  يلاحظوه. وهذا الاهتمام يفسر أيضاً مراقبة النسوة لعملية الدفن ورغبتهم فيما بعد أن  يدهن جسد يسوع بالحنوط والعطور (لوقا 23: 55، 56)[10].  *
*(1) وضع  الحجر على باب القبر: يقول عالم الآثار عاموس كلونير أن 98% من القبور وقت المسيح كان يوضع  عليها حجر مربع، أما قبور الأغنياء جداً فكان يوضع عليها  حجر مستدير  ضخم، ويوجد من هذه الحجارة المستديرة الآن أربعة. وكان وضع هذه الأحجار الضخمة المستديرة على القبور لحمايتها من لصوص  المقابر والحيوانات المفترسة. وقد دفن الرب يسوع المسيح في قبر يوسف الرامي هذا  الرجل الثري جداً ووضع على القبر " حجراً كبيرا (عظيما) " كما يقول القديس متى (27  :60)، ويستخدم هنا الكلمة اليونانية " μέγας  – megas " والتي تعني " عظيماً، ضخماً ". ويقول القديس مرقس أنه " كان  عظيماً جداً " (مر16 :5). فقدكان القبر منحوتاً في الصخر، ويقول أحد الدارسين أن وزن الحجر كان 2 طن.  ويقول القديس مرقس أن المريمات: " كن يقلن  فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر؟ ". ولكن لدهشتهن " فتطلعن  ورأين أن الحجر قد دحرج لأنه كان عظيما جدا " (مر 16 :  3و4). فقد  دحرجته قوة إلهية " وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء و جاء  ودحرج الحجر عن الباب و جلس عليه " (مت28 :  2). ويقول القديس لوقا: " فوجدن  الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر " (لو 24 :  2)، ويضيف القديس يوحنا: " وفي أول  الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكرا والظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن  القبر " (يو20 :  1)*
*  ويستخدم  القديس في وصفه لدحرجة الحجر في الآية " وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت. لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج  الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه" (مت28 :2)، الكلمة اليونانية ἀποκυλίω - apokuliō " وتعني "  يدحرج بعيداً "، واستخدم  القديس مرقس في قوله " فتطلعن ورأين أن الحجر قد دحرج. لأنه كان عظيما جداً  " (مر16 :4)، الفعل "  ανακεκυλισται" وأصله " كاليو "، التي تعنى يدحرج إلى أعلى. وتوضح أنه كان هناك منحدر  نزل فيه الحجر وعند رفعه من على باب القبر كان يجب أن يُرفع لأعلى. كما يستخدم  القديس لوقا أيضاً كلمة " كاليو " مع حرف " أبو" الذي يعنى " يدحرج " إلى  مكان بعيد أو منفصل. وهو يقول أن الحجر دحرج ليس فقط عن مدخل القبر لكن عن القبر  نفسه. أما القديس يوحنا فيستخدم الكلمة اليونانية بمعنى أن الحجر حُمل ودُحرج  بعيداً. *
*  يقول آ.ب.  بروس عالم النقد النصي والمخطوطات عن الحجر الذي كان على قبر الرب يسوع المسيح: "  كان اليهود يسمونه " جوليل "[11].  ويقول هـ. و. هولومان نقلاً عن ج. م. ماكي: " كان مدخل الحجرة المركزية عليه  حجراً دائرياً ثقيلاً وكبيراً يدور في مجرى منخفض قليلاً عند المنتصف  أمام مدخل القبر "[12].  *
*ويقول ت. چ. ثوربرن أن هذا الحجر كان يُستخدم " للحماية ضد عبث الناس  والوحوش " ويمضي قائلاً: " ويُشار إلى هذا الحجر مراراً في التلمود، إذ يشير إليه  العالم اليهودي سيمونيدس ". ويعلق الدكتور ثوربرن على ضخامة حجم هذا الحجر قائلاً:  " كان عادة يحتاج لبضعة رجال ليحركوه ". وبما أن الحجر الذي وُضع على قبر  يسوع كان بغرض منع السرقة، فلعلَّه كان أضخم من الحجارة المستخدمة في الظروف  العادية "[13].   *
*  وينقل لنا  ثوربرن ما يؤكد عظم هذا الحجر وثقله أيضاً مما جاء بهامش المخطوطة البيزية المحفوظة  في مكتبة جامعة كمبريدچ: " وجِد في إحدى مخطوطات القرن الرابع تعليق بين قوسين على  مرقس 16: 4 يقول: " وعندما وضع هناك، وضع (أي يوسف) على باب القبر حجراً لا  يستطيع عشرون رجلاً أن يدحرجوه ". ويعلق جوش مكدويل على ذلك بقوله " وندرك  أهمية ملاحظة الدكتور ثوربرن إذا عرفنا قواعد تدوين المخطوطات. جرت العادة على أن  الناسخ إذا كان يريد أن يضيف تعليقاً خاصاً له، فإنه يقوم بتدوينه في الهامش ولا  يضعه داخل النصّ. ومن هنا يمكننا أن نستنتج أن وضع هذه العبارة داخل النصّ كان  نقلاً عن نصّ مبكر أقرب لزمن المسيح، ربما عن مخطوطة ترجع إلى القرن الأول. وقد  يكون من سجل هذه العبارة شاهد عيان أدهشته ضخامة الحجر الذي دُحرج على قبر يسوع.  ويشير جلبرت وست من جامعة أكسفورد أيضاً إلى أهمية هذه العبارة الموجودة بالمخطوطة  البيزية وذلك في صفحـتي 37 و 38 من كتـابـه " ملاحظـات على تاريخ وبراهـين قيامة  يسوع المسيـح[14].  *
*  ويقول ألفريد إديرشايم المتخصص في تاريخ العهد الجديد، عن دفن  الرب يسوع المسيح: " وهكذا وضعوا جسده داخل القبر الجديد المنحوت في الصخر، وعند  خروجهم دحرجوا " حجراً عظيماً " - أو " جوليل " - ليغلقوا مدخل القبر  حسب عادة اليهود. ولعلهم سندوا الحجر الكبير، كما جرت العادة، بحجر آخر صغير يسمونه  " دوفج "، والأغلب أن السلطات وضعت الختم عند اتصال الحجرين في اليوم التالي، رغم  أنه كان سبتاً، حتى يظهر أقل تغير يطرأ عليهما "[15].  *
*  ويعلِّق  فرانك موريسون في كتابه " من دحرج الحجر؟ " على زيارة للقبر صباح الأحد باكراً  بقوله: " لابد أن مسألة دحرجة الحجر قد حيرت النسوة. فقد شاهدت اثنتان منهن على  الأقل عملية الدفن وعرفتا كيف ُوضع الحجر. فكان الحجر الكبير يمثل مشكلة كبيرة  أمامهن. فعندما نقرأ الكلمات الآتية في أقدم الروايات الإنجيلية، وهي رواية مرقس: "  من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر؟ " لا نملك سوى الشعور بأن انشغال النسوة بمسألة  الحجر ليست عاملاً نفسياً أساسياً في المشكلة فحسب، بل أنها أيضاً عامل تاريخي فاعل  حتى لحظة وصولهن إلى القبر "[16].   *
*  بل ويدعو  موريسون الحجر الذي كان على قبر يسوع الشاهد الصامت الذي لا يخطئ على مجمل الأحداث:  " لا أظن أحداً يقرأ أول بيان كتبه البشير مرقس في وصف القيامة إلاّ تملكه الدهشة  حِيال ما قيل عن ذلك الحجر الكبير الذي أُحكم به باب القبر 000  ذلك الشاهد الصامت الذي لا يكذب.  وحول هذا الحجر حقائق معينة تدعو إلى كثير من البحث والدرس 000  ولنبدأ أولاً بحجمه وماهيته. والرواية التي سطرتها هنا لا تدع مجالاً للشك  في أنه كان كبيراً وثقيلاً. وهذه حقيقة يؤيدها صراحة أو تلميحاً كل  الكُتّاب الذين أشاروا إليه. فيقول مرقس: " كان عظيماً جداً "، ويقول متّى: " حجراً  كبيراً ". ومن الأدلة الأخرى على كبر حجمه ما أبداه النسوة من  الحيرة حين أقبلنَ إلى القبر وتشاورن فيمن يدحرجه لهنَّ. ولو لم يكن الحجر ضخماً  وثقيلاً، لكان في مقدور النسوة الثلاث مجتمعات أن يدحرجنه.  والذي نستنتجه من هذا كله أنه كان كبيراً بحيث لم يكن النسوة قادرات على دحرجته دون  مساعدة خارجية. ولهذا كله أثره في أطوار القضية "[17].  *
*(2) –  الختم: يقول  الإنجيل للقديس متى: " وكانت هناك مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى جالستين تجاه القبر وفي الغد  الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس قائلين. يا سيد قد  تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حيّ أني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم. فمر بضبط القبر إلى  اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من الأموات.  فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة اشر من الأولى. فقال لهم بيلاطس عندكم حراس. اذهبوا واضبطوه  كما تعلمون. فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر " (مت27 :62-66).  *
*  وقد كان رؤساء اليهود محقين في قولهم أنه " قال وهو حيّ أني بعد  ثلاثة أيام أقوم " قال وهو حيّ أني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم ". فقد كرر الرب  يسوع المسيح أنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث أو أنه سيقوم بعد ثلاثة أيام من موته مرات  كثيرة كما يقول الكتاب: " لأنه كان  يعلّم تلاميذه ويقول لهم أن ابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدي الناس فيقتلونه. وبعد أن  يقتل يقوم في اليوم الثالث " (مر9: 31)، " وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان  ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث " (لو24: 46)، " من  ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من  الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت 16: 21)، "  فيقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت17: 23)، " ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي  يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه. وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت20: 19)، " فيهزأون  به ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مر10: 34)، "  ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (لو9: 22)، " فقال لهم امضوا وقولوا لهذا  الثعلب (يقصد هيرودس) ها أنا اخرج شياطين واشفي اليوم وغدا وفي اليوم الثالث  أكمل " (لو13: 32)، " ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (لو18:  33). " ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (لو24: 7)، " ويقتل. وبعد ثلاثة  أيام يقوم " (مر8: 31)[18]. لذا طلب رؤساء اليهود من بيلاطس أن يضع حراسة مشددة على القبر. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*   وكان يوسف  الرامي قد وضع على القبر الذي وضع فيه الجسد المقدس حجراً  كبيراً لا يقدر على  دحرجته عدة رجال ووضع رجال السنهدرين حراسة مشددة من  الجنود الرومان حول القبر  وختموا الحجر وكان هناك استحالة أن يرفع أحد هذا  الحجر ويفك ختومه دون حدوث معركة  مع هؤلاء الحراس، كما بينا أعلاه.*
*  يقول  الدارسون والعلماء كان  الختم  يوضع في حضور واحد من الحراس الرومانوكانوا  يضعون قطعتين من حبال  مصنوعة من جلد غير مدموغ وممدود، ثم يجعلونه في شكل سمبوكسة  ذات أربعة  أضلاع ثم يضعوا الختم في وسطه. كان هذا الختم هو ختم طيباريوس قيصر، وكانت السلطة الرومانية وسطوتها وراء هذا الختم، وكان عقاب من يعبث بهذا الختم القتل في وضع  مقلوب،  ولا يمكن أن يكون الرسل هم الذين كسروا  الختم. فقد كان الختم الذي وضع  على الحجر أكثر أهمية من الحجر نفسه رغم ثقله وذلك  لأن الختم يحمى القبر  من السارقين. وقد ذهب الفريسيون إلى بيلاطس بعد موت المسيح  قائلين له: "  أن هذا المضل قال قبل موته أنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث " ولذلك سألوه  أن  يضبط القبر ويضع حراس عليه. قال لهم بيلاطس " أذهبوا أنتم واضبطوه " وهكذا  وضعوا  الختم ثم الحراس على القبر (مت 27: 64-66). ويصف أ. ت روبرت في  كتابه " الكلمات  التصويرية في العهد الجديد " كيفية ختم الحجر فقال غالباً  ما كانوا يمرون حبلاً من  طرف الحجر إلى الطرف الآخر مع وضع ختم على كل  نهاية حبل كما في (دا6: 17) نقرأ  والحجر الذي وضع على فم الجب وختمه الملك  بخاتمه حتى لا يتغير شئ من الحكم   على دانيال. وقد كان الختم يختم أمام الحراس الرومان المسئولين عن حراسة  الختم حتى  يحافظوا على سلامة الختم الروماني رمز السلطة والقوة. وقد عملوا  كل ما استطاعوا  ليحرسوه من اللصوص ويمنعوه من القيامة، وأثناء حراستهم  التي زادت عن الحد أضافوا  شهادة أخرى قوية وحقيقة واضحة وهى أن القبر كان  فارغاً لأن المسيح قد  قام.*
*   ويقول  أ.ب. بروس أن " عبارة " وختموا الحجر " تشير إلى إجراء احتياطي  إضافي من جانبهم  بوضع خيط على الحجر وختم القبر عند كلا طرفيه. وفعلوا ما  بوسعهم لمنع السرقة  والقيامة "[19].  *
*   فقد كان  الختم الروماني على قبر الرب يسوع المسيح إذاً يهدف إلى منع أية  محاولة للعبث  بمحتوياته. فأي شخص يحاول أن يزحزح الحجر عن باب القبر كان  سيكسر الختم وبالتالي  يقع تحت طائلة القانون الروماني. *
*   ويقول  هنري الفورد: " كانوا يختمون الحجر عن طريق شد حبل أو خيط عرضياً  على الحجر عند باب  القبر، ويثبتونه عند الطرفين على الصخر بصلصـال لاصق "[20].  *
*   ويقول  مارفين فينسنت: " كانوا يختمون الحجر في حضور الحراس، ثم يتركون  الحرَّاس للقيام  بعملهم هناك. وكان من الضروري أن يشهد الحرَّاس ختم  القبر. كان الختم يتم بأن يمد  حبل عَرضياً على الحجر ويثبت على الصخر عند  الطرفين بصلصال لاصق. ولو كان باب القبر  يغلق بعارضة خشبية على الحجر،  كانوا يختمون هذه العارضة على الصخر "[21].   *
*   ويقول  د.د. ويدون: " وهكذا لم يكن ممكناً فتح باب القبر دون كسر الختم،  وهذا كان يعتبر  جريمة في حق سلطة الدولة الرومانية التي وضعت الختم. وضُع  الحرَّاس لحراسة القبر  والحيلولة دون خداع التلاميذ، بينما وُضع الختم  لضمان عدم تواطؤ الحرَّاس. وذكر في  (دانيال 6: 17): " وأتى بحجر ووضع على  فم الجب وختمه الملك بخاتمه وخاتم عظمائه "[22].   *
*   ويسجل  يوحنا فم الذهب، أسقف القسطنطينية في القرن الرابع، الملاحظات  التالية عن إجراءات  الحراسة التي اتخذت عند قبر يسوع: " وعلى أية حال نرى  أن هذه الكلمات تشهد لصحة كل  من هذه الحقائق إذ يقول الإنجيل: " تَّذكرنا  أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حي (أنه بعد  موته): إني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم. فمر  بضبط القبر (أي أنه قد دفن) لئلا يأتي تلاميذه  ويسرقوه ". إذ أنه لو خُتم  القبر، لما كانت هناك خدعة، لأن هذا يصبح غير ممكن. إذاً  فقد تبرهنت  القيامة بما تقدم لأنه لما خُتم القبر لم يكن مجال للخداع. وإذ أنه ليس  في  الأمر خداع، ومع وجود القبر الفارغ، فمن الواضح أنه قد قام، وهذا أمر  بَيِّن لا  جدال عليه. هل ترى إذاً كيف قدموا البرهان على حقيقة القيامة،  دون قصد منهم "[23].  *
*(3)حراسة القبر: طلب  رؤساء  اليهود من بيلاطس وضع حراسة على القبر فقال لهم: " عندكم حُرَّاس.  اذهبوا واضبطوه  كما تعلمون ". (مت27: 65) والسؤال هو: هل كان الحُرَّاس  جنوداً رومانيين، أم كانوا  من حرس الهيكل؟ وقد أجمع العلماء والدارسين على  أن الحراس كانوا من الجنود الرومان  لأن الكتاب يستخدم تعبير " κουστωδία – Koustodia " واصلها في اللاتينية " custody " والتي تعني  حارس روماني. وتوضيحاً لذلك  يقول ألبرت  روبر في كتابه: " هل قام يسوع من الأموات؟ ": " وعلى رأس  الحُرَّاس كان قائد المائة  الذي عيَّنه بيلاطس، ولعله كان يحظى بالثقة  الكاملة لديه، وقد حفظ التقليد لنا أن  اسمه بترونيوس. فمن المنطقي أن يكون  ممثلو الإمبراطور هؤلاء قد عهد إليهم بحراسة  القبر بكل حرص وأمانة تماماً  كما نفذوا عقوبة الصلْب. فلم تكن لديهم مصلحة في أداء  المهمة التي أنيطت  بهم سوى التزامهم بأداء واجبهم كجنود من نحو الإمبراطورية  الرومانية التي  أعلنوا ولاءهم إليها. كان الختم الذي على الحجر عند باب القبر شيئاً   مقدساً بالنسبة لهم أكثر من كل فلسفة إسرائيل أو قدسية عقائدها القديمة.  فالجنود  الذين يتجرَّدون من مشاعرهم لدرجة المقامرة على رداء مصلوب يحتضر  لا يمكن أن يخدعهم  جليليون ضعفاء أو يخاطروا بحياتهم بالنوم في فترة  حراستهم "[24].  *
*   ويقول إ.  لو كامي: " يعتقد البعض أن بيلاطس هنا يقصد خدام الهيكل الذين  كان يعيِّنهم رؤساء  الكهنة والذين كانت لهم مصلحة في حراسة القبر. ويمكننا  أن نعلل بسهولة فساد هؤلاء  أكثر مما لو كانوا جنوداً رومانيين عندما حثهم  رؤساء اليهود على القول بأنهم كانوا  نياماً أثناء فترة حراستهم. إلا أن  الكلمة المستخدمة هنا وهي (Koustodia) المستعارة من اللغة اللاتينية تشير إلى الحرس الروماني. كما أن  ذكر " الوالي " (متى 28: 14) تجعل هذا الرأي هو الأرجح[25].  *
*  ويقول أ.  ت. روبرتسون، العالم الضليع باللغة اليونانية إن عبارة: " عندكم حُرَّاس "  (Kousodian) تعبر عن صيغة الأمر وتشير إلى الحراس الرومانيين  وليس حرس الهيكل "[26].   *
*  ويشير  روبرتسون أيضاً إلى أن الكلمة اللاتينية " حراس " Koustodia ترد في بردية أوكسرينكوس Oxyrhynchus التي ترجع إلى عام 22م "[27].  *
*   وفي  القاموس اليوناني الإنجليزي للعهد الجديد الصادر عن جامعة شيكاغو،  1952، يورد أرندت  وجينجريتش التعريف التالي لهذه الكلمة: " حرس من مجموعة  من الجنود " (متى 27: 66،  28: 11) 00 وعبارة: " عندكم حُرَّاس " تعني "  خذوا حراساً " (متى 27: 65)[28].   *
*  ويقدم لنا  هارولد سميث في " قاموس المسيح والأناجيل " المعلومات التالية عن الحرس الروماني: "  كلمة حُرَّاس " هي ترجمة لكلمة Koustodia (وباللاتينية Custodia)  (مت27: 65و66؛ 28: 11)، وهي تشير في النصوص المشار إليها إلى  الجنود  الذين أخذهم رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون من بيلاطس لحراسة القبر. وحاجة اليهود   للحصول على تصريح من بيلاطس في هذا الأمر، وخشية الجنود من عقوبته لهم  (مت28: 14)  تبيِّن أن هؤلاء الحراس كانوا من جنود القوات الرومانية في  أورشليـم ولـيس من حراس  الهيكـل اليهودي. ولعلَّهـم نفـس الجـنود الذيـن  كانـوا يحرسون الصليـب 000 وقـد  تكون عبارة " عندكم حراس " جملة أمر يقصـد  بهـا: " خـذوا حُرَّاساًَ "[29].*
*   ويقول جوش  مكدويل: " يؤكد سياق الحديث في (مت27، 28) أن الحُرَّاس  الرومانيين هم الذين كانوا  يحرسون قبر يسوع. ولو أن بيلاطس كان يشير إلى  حرس الهيكل، لكان هؤلاء الحراس  مسئولين أمام رؤساء الكهنة فقط وليس أمام  بيلاطس. ولكن لو كان بيلاطس يشير إلى  الحرس الروماني، لكانوا مسئولين أمام  بيلاطس وليس أمام رؤساء الكهنة. وهذا الأمر  نراه في الآيتين 11 و14 من  أصحاح 28. *
*   تسجل  الآية 11 أن الحُرَّاس أتوا إلى رؤساء الكهنة وأُخبِروا بالقيامة.  ويبدو للوهلة  الأولى من هذه الآية أنهم كانوا مسئولين أمام رؤساء الكهنة.  ولكن لو أن الحُرَّاس  قد أخبروا بيلاطس بذلك لكانوا قد قُتلوا على الفور-  كما سنرى. وتؤكد الآية 14 الرأي  القائل بأنهم كانوا من الحُرَّاس  الرومانيين تحت رئاسة بيلاطس مباشرة: " وإذا سمع  ذلك عند الوالي فنحن  نستعطفه ونجعلكم مطمئنين " (مت 28: 14). فلو كانوا من حرس  الهيكل، فلماذا  يخشون معرفة بيلاطس بالأمر؟ لا يوجد ما يدل على أنهم كانوا تابعين   لبيلاطس. ومن ثم فإن الكاتب يروي الأحداث على النحو التالي: أمر بيلاطس  الحُرَّاس  الرومانيين أن يحرسوا القبر ترضية لقادة اليهود الدينيين، بعد  أن طلب رؤساء الكهنة  الحراسة الرومانية للقبر: " فمر بضبط القبر " (مت27:  64). *
*   وكان من  المستحيل أن ينام هؤلاء الحراس في خدمهم أو يقصروا فيها أو أن  يسرق منهم الجسد بسبب  القوانين الصارمة التي كان تحكمهم وكان العقاب  المتوقع هو الموت. يقول چورچ كاري: "  كان ترْك خدمة الحراسة يعاقب بالموت  طبقاً للقانون[30].   وأشهر ما قيل عن صرامة النظام العكسري نجده في كتابات بوليبيوس، وهو يشير  إلى أن  الخوف من العقوبة أدى إلى الالتزام الشديد بواجبات الخدمة  العسكرية وخاصة في  الحراسات الليلية. وتكتسب هذه الكتابات أهميتها من مركز  الكاتب الذي كان يصف ما  أتيح له أن يراه بعينيه. ونجد مثيلاً لما كتبه  بوجه عام في كتابات غيره من المؤرخين  "(27).  *
*   كما يقدم  لنا ت. چ. تكر الصورة الحية التالية للأسلحة التي يحملها  الجندي الروماني: " يحمل  في يده اليمنى الرمح الروماني الشهير، وهو سلاح  قوي طوله يزيد على 6 أقدام، ويتكون  من رأس حادة من الحديد مثبتة في قصبة  خشبية. ويمكن للجندي أن يهاجم به كحربة، أو  يرمي به كرمح ثم يقاتل عن كثب  بسيفه. وعلى ذراعه اليسرى يحمل درعاً كبيراً، وهذا له  أشكال متعددة وأحد  أشكاله الشائعة هو الدرع المقوس إلى الداخل عند الحواف، ويصل طول  هذا  الدرع إلى 4  أقدام طولاً 2.5  قدم  عرضاً، وهناك أيضاً الدرع السداسي الشكل - على شكل معين ولكن بزوايا  غير  حادة. وأحياناً يكون الدرع على شكل بيضاوي. وهو يصنع من الأغصان المجدولة  أو  الخشب المكسو بالجلد 00 ويُزَّين بزخارف حربية معدنية، وأحد أشهر هذه  الزخارف هو  نقش للصاعقة. ويصنع للدرع مقبض حتى يمكن حمله، وقد يكون له  أيضاً حزام لحمله على  الكتف اليمنى. وحتى يكون السيف - وهو سلاح للطعن  أكثر منه للبتر يصل طوله إلى ثلاثة  أقدام - بعيداً عن الدرع، فهو يعلق على  الجانب الأيمن بواسطة حزام يصل إلى الكتف  اليسرى. وقد يبدو هذا الوضع غير  ملائم للحركة، ولكن علينا أن نتذكر أن السيف لا  يُستخدم إلا عندما تفرغ  اليد اليمنى من حمل الرمح، وأنه يمكن حمله بسهولة على  الجانب الأيسر  بواسطة حزام معلَّق، وهكذا يمكن استلاله. ويحتفظ الجندي بخنجر في  حزامه  على الجانب الأيسر "[31].  *
*
*​
*
* *[1]Jewish Law, the  Burial of Jesus, and the Third Day*​ *http://secweb.infidels.org/?kiosk=articles&id=125*​ *- 104 -*​
*[2]كان هناك توقع عام لحتمية مجيء المسيح وقت ميلاده وصلبه وهذا ما تؤكده  الآيات العديدة مثل؛ " مبارك  الرب *
*- 105  -*​ *اله إسرائيل  لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه " (لو1 :68)، " فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب  وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في أورشليم "  (لو2 :38)، " ونحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل  ولكن مع هذا  كله اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك " (لو2 :38)، " هلموا انظروا  إنسانا  قال لي كل ما فعلت العل هذا هو المسيح " (يو4 :29)، " وها هو يتكلم جهارا ولا يقولون له شيئا العل الرؤساء  عرفوا يقينا أن هذا هو المسيح حقا " (يو7 :26)، " آخرون قالوا هذا هو المسيح   وآخرون قالوا العل المسيح من الجليل يأتي " (يو7 :41)، " فقالوا له من أنت فقال لهم  يسوع أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضا به " (يو8 :25)،*

*[3]Edersheim, The life and Times of Jesus The  Messiah. P 615. *​ *- 106 -*​
*[4]Smith, TS, 370- 71.*​ *- 107 -*​
*[5]Edersheim, Life T. J. M, 318.*​
*[6]Edersheim, Life T. J. M.617.*​
*[7]Edersheim, L.T.J.M, 617.*​ *- 108 -*​
*[8]Hastings, Dictionary of Christ and the  Gospels, 507.*​
*[9]Tenney, Reality of the Resurrection,  117.     *​ *- 109 -*​
*[10]Craig. Did Jesus Rise from the Dead?*​ *- 110 -*​
*[11]Bruce, The Expositor’s Greek N.T,  334.*​
*[12]Holloman, an Exposition of The Post  Resurrection Appearing, 38.cited by Josh NETDV.*​
*[13]Thorburn, The Resurrection Narratives and  Modern Criticism, 97- 98.*​ *- 111 -*​
*[14]Thorburn, RNMC, 1-2.*​
*[15]Edersheim, L.T.J.M, 618.*​ *- 112 -*​
*16 فرنك موريسون. من دحرج الحجر؟*

*[17]  السابق*
*- 113 -*​
* 18"   لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن  الإنسان في  قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " (مت12 :40). " هذا قال أني  اقدر أن انقض هيكل  الله وفي ثلاثة أيام ابنيه " (مت26 :61). " قائلين يا  ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة  أيام خلّص نفسك. أن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن  الصليب " (مت27 :40). " وابتدأ يعلّمهم  أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم  كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة  ويقتل.وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم "  (مر8 :31). " نحن سمعناه يقول أني انقض هذا الهيكل  المصنوع بالأيادي وفي  ثلاثة أيام ابني آخر غير مصنوع بإياد " (مر14 :58). " وكان  المجتازون  يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة   أيام " (مر15 :29). " أجاب يسوع وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام  أقيمه.  فقال اليهود في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفانت في ثلاثة  أيام تقيمه " (يو2  :19و20). " من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه  ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم  ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة  ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت16  :21). " فيقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث  يقوم. فحزنوا جدا " (مت17 :23). " ويسلمونه إلى  الأمم لكي يهزأوا *
*- 114 -*​ *به  ويجلدوه ويصلبوه.وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت20 :19). فمر بضبط القبر  إلى  اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من   الأموات. فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة اشر من الأولى" (مت26 :64). " لأنه كان*
*يعلّم  تلاميذه ويقول لهم أن ابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدي الناس فيقتلونه.  وبعد أن  يقتل يقوم في اليوم الثالث " (مر9 :31). " فيهزأون به ويجلدونه ويتفلون   عليه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مر10 :34). " قائلا انه ينبغي أن  ابن  الإنسان يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي  اليوم الثالث  يقوم " (لو22 :9). " فقال لهم امضوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب ها  أنا اخرج شياطين واشفي  اليوم وغدا وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل " (لو13 :32). "  ويجلدونه ويقتلونه وفي اليوم  الثالث يقوم " (لو18 :33). " قائلا انه ينبغي  أن يسلّم ابن الإنسان في أيدي أناس  خطاة ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم "  (لو24:7). " وقال  لهم هكذا هو  مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم  الثالث "  (لو24 :46). " هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرا "   (اع10: 40). " وانه دفن وانه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب " (1كو15:  4).*
*- 115  -*​
*[19]Bruce, EGNT, 335.*​
*[20]Alford, GTCRT, 301.*​
*[21]Vincent, Word Studies in the New Testament,  Vol. 1 p. 147.*​ *- 116 -*​
*[22]Whedon, CGM, 343.*​
*[23]Chrysostom, HGSM, as citedin Schaff, SLNPNF, 525.*​ *- 117 -*​
*[24]Roper, Did Jesus Resurrected from the  Death?, p. 33.*​
*[25]Le Camus, LC, 392.*​
*[26]Robertson, Word Pictures in the New  Testament, p. 239.*​
*[27]Ibid.*​
*[28]William F. Arndt and Wilbur Gingrich A  Greek English Lexicon of the NT, p. 448.*​ *- 118 -*​
*[29]  Smith, as cited in  Hastings, DCG, 694. With Josh  Mackdwell.*

*[30] Dion. Hal, Antiq  Rom. VIII. 79.*​ *- 119 -*​
*(27) Currie, MDR, 41- 43.*​
*[31]Tacker,342-44.*​ *- 120 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل  السادس*​ *وقام من  الأموات *​ *وصعد إلى  السموات *​ *1- المدة  التي قضاها جسد الرب يسوع المسيح في القبر:*
*  دفن الجسد  الطاهر في القبر يوم الجمعة وقام من الموت فجر الأحد أي في اليوم الثالث كما سبق أن  أعلن مرات عديدة أنه سيقوم " في اليوم الثالث "[1]؛  " وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل " (لو13 :23)، وهكذا أعلن تلاميذه أمام اليهود بعد ذلك  بفترة قصيرة أنه قام من الموت " في اليوم الثالث " (أع10: 40). وقد  اعترض البعض على ذلك بالقول أن المسيح قال لليهود: " لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن  الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث  ليال " (مت 12: 40 مع يونان  17:1)، ويقولون أنه كان يجب أن يمكث المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال  كاملة، أي مدة 72 ساعة، بينما المسيح لم يمكث في القبر سوى ليلتين ويوم واحد فقط،  وأدعى ديدات أن المسيح " قد أخفق في إنجاز عامل الزمن(!!). إن أكبر المتخصصين في  الرياضيات في العالم المسيحي سيخفقون في الحصول على النتيجة المطلوبة، أي ثلاثة  أيام وثلاث ليال "!!*
*  ولكي نفهم  معنى قول الرب يسوع المسيح جيداً يجب أن نفهم أولاً النقاط التالية:*
*1- كان  اليوم يبدأ في العبرية اليهودية من المساء وينتهي أيضاً في المساء " من المساء إلى  المساء تسبتون (أي تقضون) سبتكم "[2]،  من غروب الشمس إلى غروب الشمس " مساء نحو غروب الشمس "[3]؛  فيوم الجمعة مثلاً يبدأ بغروب شمس الخميس وينتهي بغروب شمس يوم الجمعة ذاته، وهكذا  بقية الأيام.*
*2- وكان  تعبير " يوماً وليلة " و " نهاراً وليلاً " يقصد به يوماً كاملاً[4].*
*3- وقد  أستخدم تعبير " يوماً وليلة " أو " نهاراً وليلاً " أيضا بأسلوب أدبي رمزي، خاصة في  تعبيرات " ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " و " سبعة أيام وسبع ليال " و " أربعين يوماً  وأربعين ليلة " الأرقام التي تعني الكمال، ليعني أي جزء من اليوم وليس يوماً كاملاً  أو أربعة وعشرين ساعة. وقد جاء في الكتاب " كان موسى في الجبل أربعين نهاراً  وأربعين ليلة " (خر24 :18). وأن أصحاب أيوب " قعدوا معه على الأرض سبعة أيام وسبع  ليال " (أي2: 13)، والرب يسوع المسيح " صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة " (مت 2:4).  ولم يكن المقصود إطلاقا بأن اليوم الأخير كان كاملاً من 24 كاملة وإنما انتهت هذه  المدد المذكورة في اليوم الأخير، في أي جزء منه. وعلى ذلك فقد جاء في الإنجيل  للقديس مرقس والإنجيل للقديس لوقا أن الرب يسوع المسيح صام " أربعين يوماً " (مر1  :13؛لو4 :2) دون ذكر لليال، وجاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الأولى أن الملك رحبعام بن  سليمان قال ليربعام ومن معه " أرجعوا إليّ بعد ثلاثة أيام " (2أخ10: 5)،  وعبارة " بعد " تفيد بعد انقضاء ثلاثة أيام ومع ذلك يقول " جاء يربعام وجميع الشعب  إلى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلاً أرجعوا إليّ في اليوم  الثالث " (2أخ10 :12)، وهنا يؤكد أنه حين قال " بعد ثلاثة أيام " قصد أن يأتوا  في اليوم الثالث وفي أي جزء منه سواء صباحاً أو مساءً. وجاء في سفر الملوك الأول "  فنزل هؤلاء مقابل أولئك سبعة أيام. وفي اليوم السابع اشتبكت الحرب " (1مل20:  29) وهنا أعُتبر اليوم السابع الذي اشتبكت الحرب في جزء منه سواء كان ذلك صباحاً أم  مساءً هو المتمم " للسبعة أيام ". وجاء في سفر أستير أنها قالت لمردخاي " صوموا من  جهتي ولا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً وأنا أيضا  وجواري نصوم كذلك " (أس4 :16)، ويقول السفر أيضا " وفي اليوم الثالث لبست  أستير ثياباً ملكية " (أس5 :1)، وقابلت الملك التي صامت قبل مقابلته وانتهت المدة  التي حددتها بـ " ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً " في اليوم الثالث، لأنها  كانت تقصد ثلاثة أيام تنتهي في اليوم الثالث. وهذا الأسلوب الأدبي والرمزي شائع في  الكتاب المقدس، فهكذا كانت عادة اليهود وما تزال عادة عند الكثيرين.*
*  وبنفس  الأسلوب ونفس الطريقة تكلم الرب يسوع المسيح، فكما قال " إني بعد ثلاثة أيام  أقوم " (مت27 :67)، وقال أيضاً أنه سيقوم " في اليوم الثالث "، وكما قال  أنه سيمكث في قلب الأرض " ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " قال أيضا " انقضوا هذا  الهيكل (هيكل جسده) وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه " (يو2 :19-22)، أي أنه سيقوم خلال الأيام  الثلاثة، وقد قام في اليوم الثالث.*
*  إذاً  فالجزء الذي قضاه في القبر من يوم الجمعة أُعتبر وكأنه يوماً كاملاً وكذلك الجزء  الذي قضاه في القبر من يوم الأحد، فقد مات ودفن في اليوم الأول وقام في اليوم  الثالث من المدة التي حددها بثلاثة أيام.*
*  وما قصده  الرب يسوع المسيح هو ما فهمه رجال السنهدرين حين قالوا لبيلاطس: " قد تذكرنا أن ذلك  المضل قال وهو حي أني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم. فمر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث "  (مت27 :64)، كانوا يعرفون أن عبارة " بعد ثلاثة أيام " تعني " اليوم الثالث ".  وعندما علموا بقيامته فجر الأحد لم يقولوا أنه قام قبل انتهاء مدة الأيام الثلاثة  أو أن تلاميذه سرقوا جسده قبل الميعاد الذي سبق أن حدده، لماذا؟ لأنه تكلم معهم  بتعبيراتهم التي يعرفونها جيداً، ولست أظن أن من يقحمون أنفسهم على الكتاب المقدس  أدرى من علماء الكتاب المقدس ولا من يهود عصر المسيح بلغتهم وتعبيراتهم وكتابهم  المقدس.*
*2 - الملاك  يدحرج الحجر عن باب القبر وهروب الحراس:*
*  وضع يوسف  الرامي على القبر الذي وضع فيه الجسد المقدس حجراً كبيراً لا يقدر على دحرجته عدة  رجال ووضع رجال السنهدرين حراسة مشددة من الجنود الرومان حول القبر وختموا الحجر  وكان هناك استحالة أن يرفع أحد هذا الحجر ويفك ختومه دون حدوث معركة مع هؤلاء  الحراس، ولكن في فجر الأحد " اليوم الأول من الأسبوع " يقول الكتاب: " وإذا زلزلة  عظيمة حدثت. لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن باب القبر وجلس عليه.  وكان منظره كالبرق ولباسه أبيض كالثلج. فمن خوفه*
*- 123  -*​ *أرتعد  الحراس وصاروا كأموات " (مت28 :2-4). تم رفع الحجر من على باب القبر بقوة سمائية  غير مادية، فقد نزل الملاك من السماء وظهر بصورة فائقة للطبيعة " منظره كالبرق  ولباسه أبيض كالثلج " هذا المشهد السمائي جعل الحراس يسقطون على الأرض هلعاً  ورعباً " من خوفه " وصاروا كالأموات، ولما بدأ الملاك يخفف البهاء الذي ظهر به  تمالك الجنود أنفسهم وهربوا من موقع القبر في ذهول ورعدة وذهب بعض منهم إلى رؤساء  الكهنة وأخبروهم بما جرى، وأدرك رؤساء الكهنة أن يسوع المسيح قام حقاً ومع ذلك  رفضوا أن يصدقوا كعادتهم في إنكار كل ما صنعه من معجزات خوفاً من أن يذهب الشعب  ورائه[5]،  ولجأوا للضلال الذي سبق أن اتهموا به التلاميذ!! وطبقوا  على أنفسهم ما سبق أن قاله الرب يسوع المسيح عنهم " ولا أن قام واحد من الأموات  يصدقون " (لو16 :31). ويعلل كاتب إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي موقفهم هذا بقوله أنهم  خافوا الناس أكثر من الله: " إنه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون مذنبين أمام الله بالإثم  العظيم من الوقوع في أيدي شعب اليهود فنرجم "[6]!!  وأعطوا الجنود رشوة كبيرة لكي يذيعوا بين الناس أن تلاميذه سرقوه ليلاً المحوا لهم  برشوة بيلاطس أيضا إذا عرف بحقيقة الأمر " وتشاوروا وأعطوا العسكر فضة كثيرة  (حرفياً: نقوداً كافية) قائلين: قولوا أن تلاميذه أتوا إليه ليلاً وسرقوه[7]  ونحن نيام. وإذا سمع ذلك عند الحاكم فنحن نستعطفه (برشوة)[8]  ونجعلكم مطمئنين. فأخذوا الفضة وفعلوا كما علموهم. فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود إلى  اليوم[9]"  (مت28  :12-15).*
*  والعجيب  أن ما لفقه رؤساء الكهنة وردده عنهم الجنود له أكبر دليل على قيامة الرب يسوع  المسيح من الموت: *
*أولاً: لأنه  لا يمكن أن يترك جنود الحراسة، جميعاً، الحراسة ويناموا وقد كانت هذه ليلتهم  الأولى، رغم التشديد الصارم من أعضاء السنهدرين والمسئولية المباشرة أمام الحاكم!!  يقول إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي (35:9) " في ليلة اليوم الذي دفن فيه الرب والجنود  يقومون بحراستهم، أثنين أثنين في كل ساعة ". *
*ثانياً: كما  أنه لا يمكن أن يتم أخذ الجسد من القبر دون مواجهة الحراس وقيام معركة دموية، وهذا  مستحيل ولم يحدث، ولا يمكن أن يُسرق الجسد في ظلام الليل دون فك الأختام ودون ضوضاء  مما يوقظ الحراس، وهذا أيضا لم يحدث. *
*ثالثاً: وهل  يمكن أن يُأخذ الجسد المقدس بدون الأكفان التي وجدت ملفوفة وموضوعة كما كانت حول  الجسد؟! ولماذا؟!! *
*رابعاً: لم  يُذكر أبداً أنه حدثت محاكمات للحراس، لماذا؟ هل بسبب الرشوة فقط؟ أم لأن بعض  الجنود ذهبوا وأبلغوا بيلاطس بحقيقة القيامة كما يذكر كاتب إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي  (45:11-49)؟ يذكر يوستينوس الشهيد والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس والقس ترتليان وشذرات  باقية عن هيجسبوس من القرنين الثاني والرابع أن بيلاطس عرف بخبر قيامة المسيح وأرسل  تقريراً مفصلاً لطيباريوس قيصر عن المسيح يتضمن خبر القيامة العظيم وما رافقه من  أحداث فائقة للطبيعة، ولأنه كان مقتنعاً بالقيامة فلم يعاقب الجنود.*
* خامساً:  إذا كان الجسد المقدس سُرق والجنود نيام فكيف عرفوا أن الذي سرقه التلاميذ؟!! وهذا  لم يخطر على بال الكهنة!! فشهادة الجنود التي لفقوها باطلة لأنهم شهدوا على شيء،  اعترفوا بأنفسهم، أنهم لم يروه!! *
*سادساً: إذا  كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا لم يقبض الكهنة على التلاميذ ويحاكموهم لكي يجبروهم على  الاعتراف بهذه السرقة المزعومة، ويدلوا على مكان الجسد؟!! لماذا لم يسلموهم للموت  بتهمة التضليل والتجديف كما فعلوا بالسيد من قبل؟!! ولكن شيء من ذلك لم يحدث!! وقد  وقف التلاميذ بعد ذلك بسبعة أسابيع ينادون في الهيكل وفي كل ميادين أورشليم  وشوارعها بأن المسيح قد قام من الموت ولم يستطع رجال السنهدرين مواجهتهم إلا بالحبس  والجلد حتى أن واحد منهم يدعى " غيمالائيل مُعلم للناموس مكرم عند جميع الشعب 000  قال لهم تنحوا عن هؤلاء الناس واتركوهم. لأنه أن كان هذا الرأي وهذا العمل من الناس  فسوف ينقض. وإن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه. لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله أيضا "  (أع5 :34 -40)!! فهل كان يجرؤ أحد أعضاء السنهدرين له وزن غيمالائيل هذا على القول  بهذا الرأي الذي قبلوه وقتها لو كان هناك أي شبهة ضد القيامة؟!! مستحيل، فكل ما  لفقه هؤلاء كان مؤكداً لصحة قيامة المسيح!! *
*سابعاً:  لماذا كان على التلاميذ أن يسرقوا جثة ميت مهما كان صاحبها؟ فقد تركوه وهو حي  وهربوا، فهل كانوا يجرؤن أن يواجهوا الحراس لأجل جثة؟ وماذا كانوا سيفعلون بها؟ لقد  كان أملهم أن يحقق يسوع الناصري آمالهم " ونحن كنا  نرجو انه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل " (لو24  :1). وفداء إسرائيل بالنسبة لهم هو هزيمة الرومان وبدأ مملكة المسيح المنتظر على  الأرض! وبعد موته وبدء الإعلان عن قيامته لم يكن التلاميذ قد أدركوا مغزى كلامه عن  ملكوت السموات وقيامته من الأموات بعد " لأنهم لم  يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي أن يقوم من الأموات " (يو20  :9)!! كانوا في حالة خيبة أمل! فماذا كانوا سيفعلون بجثة لم ينجح صاحبها، من وجهة  نظرهم، ن يحقق لهم آمالهم في إقامة مملكة إسرائيل الكبرى على الأرض؟!*
*3- القبر  الخالي وشهادة الملاكان والأكفان:*
*  وصلت  النسوة إلى القبر بعد هروب الحراس فوجدن الحجر مدحرج والقبر مفتوح فعادت مريم  المجدلية مسرعة لتخبر القديس بطرس والقديس يوحنا وقالت لهما " أخذوا السيد من القبر  ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه " (يو20 :2). أما بقية النسوة " فدخلن(القبر) ولم يجدن جسد  الرب يسوع وفيما هن محتارات في ذلك إذ رجلان وقفا بهن ثياب براقة. وإذ*
*- 126  -*​ *كن خائفات  ومنكسات وجهوهن إلى الأرض قالا لهن: لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات ليس هو ههنا لكنه  قام. أذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل. قائلاً: إنه ينبغي أن يسلم ابن الإنسان في  أيدي أناس خطاة ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (لو24 :3-7). وذهب بطرس ويوحنا إلى  القبر فنظروا " الأكفان موضوعة والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعاً مع الأكفان  بل ملفوفاً في موضع وحده " (يو20 :5-7)، بطريقة تؤكد أن المسيح خرج من الكفن دون أن  يفك الأربطة، انسحب من الكفن بصورة إعجازية جعلت بطرس يمشي " متعجباً في نفسه مما  كان " (لو24 :12)، كما جعلت يوحنا يؤمن بالقيامة قبل أن يرى الرب المُقام " ورأى  فآمن " (يو20 :8).*
*  ولما عادت  المجدلية ورأت الملاكين وتحدثت معهما ثم وجدت السيد نفسه وتحدثت معه (يو20 :11-17).  ثم توالى ظهور المسيح القائم من الموت للتلاميذ والرسل والمئات من  المؤمنين.*
*4 - ادعاءات  النقاد والقبر الفارغ ورد العلماء:*
*  وقفت  حقيقة القبر الفارغ أمام النقاد العقلانيين " حجر عثرة " فعدم وجود الجسد المقدس في  القبر وعجز كهنة اليهود عن إثبات عدم صحة القيامة له أكبر دليل على حقيقة القيامة.  ولأن هؤلاء لا يؤمنون بقيامة الأموات فقد افترضوا عدة افتراضات شايعهم فيها، للأسف،  بعض الكتاب الذين لا يؤمنون بصلب المسيح ورددوها لمجرد تشكيك المسيحيين في أهم  عقائدهم!! تقول هذه الافتراضات:*
*1 - أن أحد  أصدقاء المسيح، خاصة يوسف الرامي، كما يفترض يوسف كلاوزنر Joseph Klausner نقل الجسد خفية إلى قبر آخر أكثر ملائمة!! وزعم البعض أن التلاميذ  هم الذين قاموا بذلك!! وهذه الافتراضات يبطلها ما سبق قلناه في تعليقنا على مزاعم  كهنة اليهود.*
*2 - أن  أعداء المسيح سواء من اليهود أو الرومان نقلوا الجسد لأسباب دينية!! ولو حدث ذلك  لما أدعى كهنة اليهود أن التلاميذ قد سرقوا الجسد ولواجهوهم علانية بمكان القبر  الذي نقل إليه ولأظهروا بقايا الجسد لإبطال دعوتهم ومناداتهم بأن المسيح قد قام  من*
*- 127  -*​ *الأموات.  وهذا لم يحدث بل العكس تماماً هو الذي حدث فقد عجز اليهود عن مواجهة التلاميذ وصدق  الحاكم قصة القيامة.*
*  ولكن بعد  ظهور المسيح القائم من الموت مرات عديدة أمام المئات من التلاميذ صدقوا وآمنوا  ونادوا بهذه القيامة وتحملوا في سبيلها الضرب والجلد والسجن والموت. كما أن النسوة  كن يعرفن القبر جيداً فقد تابعن عملية الدفن جيداً ولم يتركن الموقع إلا بعد أن،  وكان قبراً جديداً (يو19 :41). وعندما جئن كان القبر خالياً والحجر مدحرجاً عن بابه  " فقال (الملاك) لهنّ لا  تندهشن. انتنّ تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. قد قام. ليس هو ههنا. هوذا الموضع الذي  وضعوه فيه " (مر16 :6)، كما تعلمن وكما رأيتن ثم " هربن من القبر لأن الرعدة  والحيرة أخذتاهن 000 وكن خائفات " (مر16 :8). كما ذهب إلى نفس القبر أيضاً بطرس  ويوحنا فهل أخطئا هما أيضا علماً بأنهما ذهب في ضوء النهار.*
*  ونعود  ونسأل هؤلاء النقاد الأسئلة التالية: *
*(أ) هل  اليهود هم الذين نقلوا جسد يسوع؟ وهنا يقول أندرسون: " خلال سبعة أسابيع قصيرة (بعد  قيامة المسيح) كانت أورشليم تعج بالتبشير بقيامة المسيح، كان التلاميذ يجولون في كل  أنحاء المدينة يبشرون، وقد اشتعل غضب رؤساء الكهنة عليهم. وقالوا بأن جماعة  التلاميذ يودون أن يلقوا بتبعة إهدار دم هذا الرجل من على كاهلهم. وأنهم متهمون  بصلب رب المجد. وكانوا مستعدين إلى فعل أي شيء لإبعاد هذا الاتهام ". *
*  وإذا كان  اليهود هم الذين أصدروا أمراً بنقل الجسد، لماذا والتلاميذ يبشرون بقيامة المسيح لم  يقوموا هم بالشرح " انتظروا! لقد قمنا نحن بنقل الجسد- إنه لم يقم من الأموات ".  ولماذا لم يشرحوا بدقة أين يوجد جسده؟ وإذا استمر فشلهم، لماذا لم يستعيدوا  الجثمان، ويضعونه على عربة، ويسيرون به في وسط شوارع أورشليم؟ فمثل هذا الإجراء كان  كفيلاً بالقضاء تماماً على المسيحية - ليس فقط في المهد، ولكن في الرحم!  *
*  ويقول  الفيلسوف والباحث الديني وليم بالي: " من الواضح أنه إذا وُجد جسده، فإن اليهود سوف  يُظهرونه، كأقصر وأكمل إجابة ممكنة للرد على هذه القصة. لأنه عندما بزغ موضوع قيامة  المسيح من الأموات وتم تأكيدها من قِبَل التلاميذ، وأصبح هو أساس *
*- 128  -*​ *التبشير  باسمه، وكسب الأتباع للدين الجديد، لم يكن لدى اليهود ذلك الجسد. *
*  ويقول جون  هوينورث عن سكوت اليهود فيما يختص بجسد يسوع: " عندما انتشرت تلك القصة (موضوع سرقة  الجسد) بين اليهود، مع ذلك لم تذكر أبداً في المحاكمات التي تعرض لها التلاميذ  والتي حدثت بعد فترة قليلة بأورشليم عن ادّعاءاتهم بقيامة سيدهم. وبالرغم أن  التلاميذ عُرضوا مراراً أمام رؤساء اليهود الذين أشاعوا موضوع سرقة الجسد، فإنهم لم  يواجهوا ولو لمرة واحدة بتلك التهمة، ولو حتى بهمسة تصدر من فم السنهدرين فيما يختص  بهذا الموضوع، وأهملت تلك القصة واعتبرت كلاماً فارغاً وسخيفاً. *
*(ب) هل  الرومان هم الذين أخفوا الجثمان؟ لقد كان من مصلحة الحاكم الروماني أن يظلّ الجسد  داخل القبر. كان جل اهتمام بيلاطس هو أن يحافظ على السِّلم والهدوء. ونقل الجسد سوف  يثير ثائرة اليهود والمسيحيين أيضاً. *
*  يقول ج.  ن. أندرسون معلقاً على موقف بيلاطس " كان مستاءً من هذا التعليم الغريب. وإذا كان  له يد في نقل الجسد كما يدَّعون، فمن الغريب أن لا يخبر رؤساء الكهنة بما فعلوا  وكانوا هم مستاؤون. أن بيلاطس لم يكن هدفه سوى إضفاء جو من السلام. *
*(ج) هل قام  يوسف الرامي بنقل الجسد؟ كان يوسف تلميذاً للمسيح في السر، ولم يكن له الحق أن ينقل  الجسد بدون استشارة باقي التلاميذ أولاً. وإذا جازف يوسف بنقل جسد المسيح بدون  استشارة التلاميذ، فإنه بالتأكيد سوف يخبر باقي التلاميذ فيما بعد، عندما ينتشر  موضوع القيامة. *
*(د) وفي  النهاية، فإن حقائق المسألة تصرخ ضد نظرية نقل جسد المسيح. وكما يقول جريج هانسن "  الإيمان البسيط للمسيحي الذي يؤمن بالقيامة لا يضاهيه اعتقاد المتشكك الذي يمكنه  قبول أغرب الحكايات وأقلها احتمالاً بدلاً من أن يعترف بالحقائق التاريخية المؤكدة.  إن صعوبات الاعتقاد كبيرة، لكن شرود عدم الإيمان أكبر ". *
*3- افترض  ليك LakeK. أن النسوة ذهبن إلى قبر خطأ، قبر آخر غير الذي دفن فيه المسيح!!  وعندما قال لهن الملاك " ليس هنا " (مر16 :6)، فقد قصد انه " في قبر آخر!!  *
*- 129  -*​ *ففهموا خطأ  أنه قام من الموت ونشروا خبر هذه القيامة!! وهذا الافتراض يبطله ادعاءات اليهود  بسرقة الجسد، كما أن التلاميذ لم يصدقوا شهادة النساء عن القيامة بصورة مطلقة "  فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان ولم يصدقوهن " (لو24 :11)، كما لم يصدقوا مريم المجدلية  أيضا " فلما سمع أولئك أنه حي وقد نظرته لم يصدقوا " (مر16 :11)، ولم تكن شهادة  النساء مقبولة عند اليهود.*
*  يؤكد  الدليل الكتابي التاريخي أن زيارة  النسوة للقبر الخالي صباح يوم الأحد هي من أكثر الأحداث توثيقاً في الأناجيل حيث  يقول فرانك موريسون: " قصة مغامرة النسوة هي من أوائل التسجيلات الحقيقية التي بين  أيدينا، فقد أشار إليها كل من القديس مرقس ومتى ولوقا، وتأكدت فيما يختص بمريم  المجدلية في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، ونجدها أيضاً مذكورة في إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي،  وربما وبشكل ملفت، موجودة في الشذرات التي حفظها لنا القديس لوقا في الإصحاح الرابع  والعشرين من العدد 13- 34، وهو ما يخص بالرحلة إلى عمواس. *
*  وكان من  المستحيل أن يقع هؤلاء النسوة اللواتي راقبن بكل دقة مكان دفن جثمان يسوع الذي حدث  قبل اثنين وسبعين ساعة من زيارتهن: " وكانت هناك مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى  جالستين تجاه القبر " (مت 27: 61)، " وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يوسى تنظران أين  وُضع " (مر 15: 47)، " وتبعته نساء كن قد أتين معه من الجليل ونظرن القبر وكيف وضع  جسده " (لو 23: 55). *
*  كما أخبرت  النسوة التلاميذ عما حدث لهن، وبعدها وجد كل من بطرس ويوحنا أن القبر فعلاً كان  خالياً: " فركضت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس وإلى التلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه وقالت  لهما أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه. فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الآخر وأتيا  إلي القبر. وكان الاثنان يركضان معاً. فسبق التلميذ الآخر بطرس وجاء أولاً إلى  القبر 00. ورأى فآمن. (يو20: 2- 8). وهل يمكن أن يقول المعترض بأن بطرس ويوحنا ذهبا  أيضاً للقبر الخاطئ؟ يقول بول ليتل: " إنه شيء غير مقنع بالمرة أن يقع كليهما في  نفس الخطأ ". *
*  كما كان  هناك ملاك يجلس على الصخرة وهو يقول: " هلمَّ انظرا الموضع الذي كان*
*- 130  -*​ *الرب مضجعاً  فيه " (مت 28: 6). هل يمكن أن نصدق بأن الملاك أيضاً مخطئ؟ يقول ولبر سميث: " لقد  اقترح أحدهم، لتبرير نظرية الخطأ في تحديد القبر، إن كلمات الملاك تعني في الحقيقة،  " أنتم في المكان الخطأ، تعالوا هنا لتروا أين وضع جسد الرب ". حسناً، بعد مرور  ألفين سنة من دراسة العهد الجديد، إنه الآن يشغل أوقاتنا الحاضرة للبحث فيما  سجَّلته الأناجيل، وفي الوقت الذي لا يوجد أي بحث موثوق به لأي إنجيل، نجد فيه مثل  تلك التفسيرات الغريبة. *
*  ولو  افترضنا أن النسوة أخطأن بالفعل فلماذا لم يذهب أعضاء السنهدرين ويحضروا جسد المسيح  من القبر الصحيح ليسكتوا التلاميذ الذين كانوا يكرزون بأنه قام من  الأموات؟!*
*  وإذا  افترضنا أن الجميع؛ النسوة والتلاميذ، والرومان، واليهود اخطأوا، فهل يخطئ أيضا  يوسف الرامي الذي نحت القبر في بستانه الخاص؟! يقول بول ليتل بالتأكيد، كان من  الممكن ليوسف الرامي أن يحل تلك المشكلة.*
*  كما أن  الملاكين اللذين ظهرا أكدا أنه قام من الأموات: " ولما دخلن القبر رأين شاباً  جالساً على اليمين لابساً حلة بيضاء فاندهشن. فقال لهن لا تندهشن. أنتن تطلبن يسوع  الناصري المصلوب لقد قام. ليس هو ههنا. هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه "(مر 16: 5 و6).  *
*  وكعادة  النقاد دائما لا يذكر المعترض النص الكامل والصحيح للآية وما أشار إليه ليك وهو  مرقس 16: 6 غير مكتمل. إنه يذكر جزءاً من حوار مرقس ويتجاهل أهم جزء في كلامه " لقد  قام ". لاحظ هنا تلك المقارنة بين الحوارين: " إنه ليس هو ههنا 000 هوذا الموضع  الذي وضعوه فيه " بينما النص الحقيقي: " لقد قام، ليس هو ههنا، هوذا الموضع الذي  وضعوه فيه ". ويعلق على ذلك ج. أندرسون " لا أجد فيما فعله هذا المعترض أي تبرير  بحثي محترم " وإذا تم استخدام الجملة الصحيحة، لما صمدت أبداً نظرية هذا الرجل!  *
*  ويقول  فرانك موريسون إن اعتماد النسوة على الرجال يسبب إحراجاً بالغاً لنظرية *
*- 131  -*​ *الأستاذ ليك  في أهم نقاطها الحيوية 000 إن الأستاذ ليك مضطر إلى إبقاء النسوة حتى صباح يوم  الأحد لأنه يعتقد اعتقاداً جازماً أنهن ذهبن للقبر، وهو مضطر أيضاً أن يجعل  التلاميذ خارج أورشليم قبل سطوع شمس يوم الأحد لأنه يفترض أن النسوة كن صامتات.  *
*أخيراً، لكي  يوفقِّ الأمور مع اعتقاده وأنهن أدلين بقصتهن للتلاميذ، مع ما أثاره ذلك من نتائج  منطقية، لذا اضطر أن يستبقي النسوة لعدة أسابيع داخل أورشليم بينما رجع التلاميذ  إلى بيوتهم، ليباشروا بعض من أعمالهم ثم يعودون مرة أخرى للعاصمة.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*   ويذكر لنا  چون ستوت عن حالة النسوة، هن لم يستغرقن في ذرف دموع الحزن،  لكن كان أمامهم هدف  محدد لزيارتهم تلك التي حدثت في الصباح المبكر. ويكتب  قائلاً: " لقد اشترين حنوطاً  ليقمن باستكمال تحنيط جسد السيد، طالما أن  قدوم يوم السبت جعل هذا العمل يؤدى  بطريقة متعجلة منذ يومين سابقين. هؤلاء  النسوة المخلصات واللاتي يشبهن نساء الأعمال  في وقتنا الحالي لم يكنّ من  تلك النوعية التي يمكن خداعها بسهولة وأن يتخلين عن  العمل الذي حضرن  خصيصاً لأدائه ". *
*   كما أن  السيد لم يدفن في مقبرة عامة بل في مكان خصوصي للدفن، ولن يوجد  أي قبر آخر يدعهن أن  يرتكبن تلك الغلطة. يقول ولبر سميث وهو يعلق على تلك  النقطة، " كل هذه الفكرة  خيالية لدرجة أن الأستاذ راولنسون، وهو ليس من  المحافظين، في مجال تعليقه على تاريخ  إنجيل مرقس، اضطر أن يعلِّق على  اقتراح الأستاذ ليك قائلاً: " أن تقوم النسوة  بالذهاب إلى القبر الخطأ،  وأن يحاول شخص ما أن يدلّهم على القبر الصحيح ثم فهمه  بطريقة خاطئة، فهذا  غير معقول حيث أنه غريب عن روح القصة ". *
*   ويكتب  ميريل تيني، " فشل الأستاذ ليك في شرح لماذا كان هذا " الشاب  الصغير " (مر16: 5)  متواجداً سواء في قبر عام أو حديقة خاصة في تلك الساعة  المبكرة من النهار ".  ويتساءل " ما هو الحافز الغريب الذي دعى تواجد  إنسان غريب في هذا المكان؟ وإذا لم  يكن غريباً، ولكنه أحد التلاميذ المنهك  في جمع بعض المعلومات، لماذا كان وجوده  سبباً في بث الذعر في قلوب  النسوة؟ ". ويستكمل تيني حديثه قائلاً: " الحديث الذي  أورده القديس مرقس،  والذي استند إليه الأستاذ ليك، قال إن هذا الشاب كان جالساً  داخل القبر،  وهذا يعني أنهن لم يخطئن في القبر، 00. لكن أن يسوع لم يعد هناك، أنهن   يستطعن أن*
*- 132  -*​ *يشاهدن أين  كان موضوعاً، لكن الجسد اختفى ".*
*4  – الإدعاء  بأن تلاميذه سرقوه من القبر ليلا، مثلما زعم اليهود عبر تاريخ  المسيحية وكذلك بعض  من الملحدين واللادينيين وغير المؤمنين، وأخيرا صناع  فيلم قبر يسوع الضائع، كما  بينا في كتابنا " أكذوبة قبر يسوع الضائع "!!*
*   وكان من  الواضح أن نظرية سرقة التلاميذ للجسد منتشرة عند بعض اليهود  فينقل عنهم يوستينوس  الشهيد في كتابه " حوارات مع تريفو " قولهم: " هناك  من يسمى يسوع، وهو إنسان مخادع  وقد تم صلبه، لكن تلاميذه سرقوه ليلاً من  القبر، وهم الآن يخدعون الآخرين بادِّعاء  أنه قام من الأموات وصعد إلى  السموات ". وقال العلامة ترتليان في كتابه الدفاع 21:  " وُجد القبر خالياً  من كل شيء ما عدا ملابس الكفن، لكن بالرغم من ذلك، كان رؤساء  اليهود  يهتمون بأمرين هما: أن ينتشر الخبر في الخارج على أن القيامة كذبة، وأيضاً   أن يجعلوا الناس تابعين ومطمئنين لهم إيمانياً، لذا نشروا أن جسد المسيح  سُرق  بمعرفة تلاميذه ". كما قالوا أيضا " هذا هو الذي سرقه تلاميذه سراً  حتى يقال إنه  قام من الأموات، أو أن البستاني أخذ ما أخذ لكي يتجنب أن  تداس زراعته بأقدام  الزائرين! ". وقال ريماروس، أحد كتاب العصور الوسطى في  كتابه: " تلاميذ يسوع ": "  اختلسوا جسد يسوع قبل دفنه بأربع وعشرين ساعة -  ولعبوا في مكان الدفن كوميديا القبر  الفارغ، وأجَّلوا الإعلان العلني عن  القيامة حتى يوم الخمسين، عندما أصبح تحلُّل  الجثة كاملاً ". *
*وقد  رد  العلامة أوريجانوس على هذا الإدعاء الكاذب في كتابة (ضد سلس). وقال  ذهبي الفم في  القرن الرابع معلقاً على هذه النظرية: " حتى هذا يمكن أن  يؤسس حقيقة القيامة، أعني  ما قالوه عن سرقة تلاميذه للجسد، لأن ذلك هو  أسلوب من يعترفون بأن الجسد لم يكن  هناك، لذا عندما يعترفون بأن الجسد لم  يكن هناك، يتضح أن موضوع السرقة كله كذب ولا  يصدق، لأنهم كانوا يراقبون  القبر، وقد تمَّ ختمه، وأيضاً هناك عنصر خوف وذعر  التلاميذ، لذا فإن برهان  القيامة يبدو أنه غير قابل للنقاش ".*

*- 133  -*​ *4 – علماء  الكتاب والتاريخ والفلسفة وأكذوبة سرقة التلاميذ للجسد[10]:*
*  درس هؤلاء  العلماء وغيرهم[11]  هذه النظرية التي أختلقها اليهود ووجدوا أنها مستحيلة لعدة أسباب وهي: *
*(1) عدم  وجود دافع للسرقة؛ حيث يقول  أ.ف. كيفان (Ernest F. Kevan):  أن "  أعداء يسوع لم يكن لديهم الدافع لسرقة جثمانه، وأصدقاء يسوع لم يكن  لهم قوة على  تحقيق ذلك. وكان من مصلحة السلطات أن يظل الجسد في مكانه، أما  عن وجهة النظر التي  تدَّعي أن تلاميذه سرقوه تعتبر فهي مستحيلة. لذا فإن  القوة التي أخفت جسد المخلِّص  من القبر لابد أن تكون إلهية "[12].*
*  ويقول لو كاموس (Le  Camus):  " إذا كان  يسوع الذي وُضع في القبر يوم الجمعة، لم يكن موجوداً هناك يوم  الأحد، فهو إما أن  يكون قد نُقل أو أنه استخدم قواه وقام من الأموات. ولا  يوجد بديل آخر لذلك. هل هو  فعلاً نُقل؟ ومن فعل ذلك؟ بواسطة الأصدقاء أم  الأعداء؟ الذين وضعوا مجموعة من  الجنود لحراسته. لذا لم تكن لديهم نية لأن  يتسببوا في اختفاء يسوع. وفوق ذلك، فإن  ذكاءهم لن يساعدهم لفعل ذلك. وهذا  يسهل مأمورية قيام التلاميذ بخلْق قصص تحكي عن  قيامته من الأموات.  الطريقة الوحيدة الحكيمة هي أن يحرسوه كدليل 00 وبذلك يستطيعون  أن يجاوبوا  عن أي تساؤل قد يخطر على بال أحد «هذا هو الجثمان، إنه لم يقم ". أما عن   أصدقائه، فإنهم يفتقدون كل من النية والقدرة على نقله[13].  *
*   ويقول  ولبر سميث: " هل هؤلاء الجنود لم يعرفوا كيف يفسرون موضوع القبر  الفارغ، لقد لقنوا  ما يجب عليهم الإدلاء به بواسطة السنهدرين وتمت رشوتهم  ليكرروا في خوف*
*هذه القصة  المختلقة على وجه السرعة "[14].*
*   ويقول د.  س. لنسكي أن رسالة قيامة المسيح سُلِّمت إلى رؤساء الكهنة من  خلال شهادتهم " الجنود  الذين نصبوهم في أماكنهم كانوا هم أكثر الشهود  صدقاً " قُبلت شهادة الحراس كأنها  الحقيقة ذاتها! لقد كانوا يعلمون أن  الحرَّاس لن يكذبوا.*
*   ويضيف  ولبر سميث: " يجب أن نلاحظ قبل كل شيء أن السلطات اليهودية لم  تتساءل أبداً عن فحوى  شهادة الحُرَّاس. ولم يذهبوا هم أيضاً ليتأكدوا أن  القبر فارغ، لأنهم كانوا يعلمون  أنه فارغ، ولا يمكن للجنود أن يعودوا وعلى  ألسنتهم تلك الرواية، إلا إذا كانوا  يُدلون بحقائق حدثت فعلاً وكما وصلت  إلى وعيهم. والقصة التي وضعتها السلطات  اليهودية ليعلنوها كان الهدف منها  شرح لماذا وجد القبر فارغاً "[15].*
*   ويقول  ألبرت روبر معلقاً على حنانيا وقيافا " تعلن تفسيراتهم الملفقة عن  غياب جسد يسوع عن  زيف ادعاءاتهم، وإلا لماذا سعوا إلي إغراء الجنود  للإدلاء بشهادة كاذبة؟  ".*
*   بل وكان  من المستحيل على التلاميذ حتى مجرد التفكير في سرقة القبر! يقول  ألبرت روبر: " لنكن  منصفين. نحن نواجه هنا بتفسيرات لا تقف صامدة أمام  المنطق العاقل، هو حلّ ليس له  تفسير. وعندما طلبوا من بيلاطس " بضبط القبر  إلى اليوم الثالث " فإن السجل الحقيقي  يؤكد أن القبر كان في ظل حراسة  مشددة ولذلك كان من المنطقي - أن نستنتج أن هناك  إجراءات اتُخذت لتمنع  أصدقاء يسوع من سرقة جثمانه. وهذا يقدم لنا دليلاً لا يُدحض  أنهم لن  يستطيعوا ولم يستطيعوا أن يسرقوه "[16].*
*   ويقول  ذهبي الفم وهو يتكلم عن النساء اللاتي أتين مبكراً يوم الأحد إلى  قبر يسوع: "  لقد اعتبرن أنه من المستحيل أن يأخذه أي إنسان طالما أن الحرس  حول قبره، إلا إذا  قام هو بنفسه ". *
*   ويقول  ولبر سميث: " التلاميذ الذين هربوا من يسوع عندما كان يُحاكم، ليس  لديهم أي قدر من  الشجاعة أو المقدرة ليواجهوا مجموعة من الجنود ".*
*   ويستمر  سميث في قوله: " لم يكن في استطاعة التلاميذ مواجهة الجنود، وأن  يقهروهم ثم يخطفون  الجسد من القبر. أعتقد، شخصياً، إذا كانوا قد حاولوا  ذلك، فإنهم بالتأكيد يتعرضون  للقتل، لكنهم في الواقع لم يكونوا في حالة  تسمح لهم حتى بمحاولة ذلك، في مساء يوم  الخميس لهذا الأسبوع، أثبت بطرس  أنه إنسان جبان، عندما عيَّرته جارية في القاعة  السفلية لقصر رئيس الكهنة،  متهمة إياه أنه من أتباع الناصري المُدان، ولكي ينقذ  نفسه، أنكر سيده،  ولعن وسبَّ. ما الذي حدث لبطرس خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة  ليتحول من  ذلك الجبان إلى رجل يندفع ليحارب الجنود الرومان؟ "[17].*
*   ويقول  فالو في موسوعته عن نظرية السرقة: " لا يستطيعون أن يسرقوا جسد  يسوع، كيف يستطيعون  تدبير نقل الجسد؟ وهم جماعة ضعيفة عاجزة، وهم الذين  أسرعوا بالفرار عندما تم القبض  على يسوع. حتى بطرس وهو أكثرهم شجاعة،  ارتعد عندما سمع صوت الجارية، وثلاث مرات  أنكر معرفته بيسوع. رجال بهذه  الصفات، هل في استطاعتهم معارضة سلطة الحاكم؟ هل في  مقدرتهم معارضة قرارات  السنهدرين؟ وأن يتغلبوا على الحرَّاس المدحجين بالسلاح  والمتوقعين للخطر؟  إذا لم يقم المسيح من الأموات (وهنا أتكلم بلسان غير المؤمنين)،  فهو قد  خدع تلاميذه بآمال زائفة بقيامته. وكيف لم يكتشف التلاميذ هذا المدعي؟ وإذا   افترضنا أنهم دبروا عملية نقل الجثمان، كيف نفذوا ذلك؟ "[18].*
*   ويقول أ.  روبر " لم يوجد أحد من أفراد التلاميذ كانت له الجرأة لأن يفضّ  الأختام التي على  القبر حتى ولو لم يحرسه الجنود الرومانيون. وفكرة أن  أحدهم نفذ ذلك وهو يعلم محاذير  هذا الفعل المعروفة يعتبر هو الجنون بعينه "[19].*
*(2) استحالة نوم الحراس، واستحالة أن يقولوا إن التلاميذ  سرقوه؟  لأنه في هذه الحالة لا مفر من الموت: فقد جاء في موسوعة فالو: " كما  قال  القديس أغسطينوس، فإنه إما كان الحُرَّاس نائمين أو مستيقظين، إذا كانوا   مستيقظين، فكيف يؤخذ منهم الجسد؟ وإذا كانوا نائمين، كيف علموا أن تلاميذه  أخذوه؟  وكيف يجرؤون حينذاك أن يدَّعوا بأنه سُرق؟ *
*   ويقول  أ.ب. بروس عن الحرّاس الرومان: " هم كانوا على وعي كامل أنهم لم  يغطُّوا في النوم  في مراكزهم، وأنه لم تحدث سرقة، والكذبة التي دفع لأجلها  الكهنة الكثير من المال  تعتبر مهمة انتحارية، والحراس النائمون لم يدروا  ما حدث فعلاً ".*
*   ويقول  دافيد بروان: " إذا وجد شيء ما لاكتمال برهان حقيقة قيامة المسيح  من الأموات، فإن  تفسير رشوة الحُرَّاس لتسليم الجسد تعتبر كاذبة. وأن ينام  كل الحراس دفعة واحدة ليس  من الأمور المحتملة. وأن يفعلوا ذلك، بينما  هناك قدر كبير من القلق يشغل السلطات،  فهذا من الأمور المستبعدة لأن القبر  يجب أن لا يعبث به أحد، كل هذه احتمالات  مستبعدة تماماً "[20].  *
*  ويقول بول  ليتل معلقاً على هذه  لنظرية  التي قال بها اليهود: " لقد أعطوا الحرَّاس نقوداً قائلين لهم أن  يقولوا  بأن تلاميذه حضروا ليلاً وسرقوا الجسد وهم نيام. هذه القصة واضحة التلفيق،   لدرجة أن القديس متى لم يشغل باله بتفنيدها. من هو القاضي الذي يمكن أن  يستمع  لشكواك وأنت تقول إن جارك دخل بيتك بينما كنت أنت نائماً وسرق جهاز  التليفزيون؟ ومن  يعلم ما حدث فعلاً وهو نائم؟ شهادة مثل تلك سوف تثير  الضحك في أي محكمة  ".*
*   ويقول  أ.ب. بروس " الموت هو العقوبة العادية للنوم أثناء الخدمة، وهل  يمكن إقناع الحرَّاس  بأي قدر كبير من المال ليخاطروا بفقد حياتهم؟ من  الطبيعي إذاً أن يأخذوا النقود ثم  ينصرفوا مستهزئين بمن رشوهم، وهم ينوون  إخبار رؤسائهم بالحقيقة كاملة. هل يتوقع  الكهنة أي أمر مخالف لذلك؟ وإذا  لم يكن الأمر هكذا، هل يمكن أن يتناولوا هذا  الموضوع بشكل جدِّي! هذه  القصة مليئة بالصعوبات الكثيرة ".*
*   ويعلِّق  إدوارد چوردون سلوين على احتمال نوم الحراس: " أن ينام جميع  الحُرَّاس بلا استثناء  وهم مكلَّفون بمهمة غير عادية تختص بأن يأخذوا  حذرهم من قيام أحد بسرقة الجسد 00  أمر غير قابل للتصديق: ولا سيما إذا علم  أن هؤلاء الحُرَّاس معرَّضون إلى أقسى  العقوبات في العالم. إن عقوبة  الإهمال في الحراسة هي الموت. مع ذلك لم يعدم أحد  منهم، وأيضاً لم يدانوا  طبقاً للقوانين. لقد عمَّهم الحزن والغمَّ والغيظ كما نظن  لأنهم فشلوا في  تأمين الجسد 00 وأن الحكام اليهود لا يصدقون عما ادَّعوه وقاموا  بإعطاء  الحُرَّاس رشوة ولقَّنوهم ما يجب أن يقولوه يعتبر في حد ذاته دليل. وإذا   كانوا مصدِّقين لادعاءاتهم، فلماذا لم يتمّ القبض فوراً على التلاميذ وتمّ  التحقيق  معهم؟ والتهمة التي يمكن أن توجَّه لهم تعتبر خطيرة وضد مصلحة  السلطات الحاكمة.  لماذا لم يرغموا على تسليم الجثمان؟ أو في حالة عدم  استطاعتهم تبرئة أنفسهم من  التهمة، لماذا لم يعاقبوا على جريمتهم؟ 00 لا  يوجد أبداً ما يشير إلى أي محاولة  لبرهنة تلك التهمة ".*
*   ويقول  الفيلسوف الإنجليزي وليم بالي: " قصة الحُرّاس تحمل تواطئاً على  حقائقها 00" أتى  تلاميذه ليلاً وسرقوا جسده ونحن نيام ". إن رجالاً في مثل  موقفهم لا يمكن لهم أن  يعترفوا بهذا الإهمال بدون الاطمئنان المسبق  بالحماية والحصانة ".*
*(3) كان  الحجر على باب القبر ثقيلاً:  كما بينا.  وحتى لو كان الحُرَّاس نائمين وافترضنا جدلاً أن التلاميذ  حاولوا سرقة الجسد، فإن  الجلبة التي يحدثها تحريك الحجر سوف توقظ  الحُرَّاس بالتأكيد. كما يقول ولبر سميث:  " بالتأكيد سوف يستيقظ الحُرَّاس  عند تحريك هذا الحجر الثقيل وكذلك إخراج جسد يسوع  ". *
*   ويقول  دافيد براون: " لكن - حتى إذا افترضنا أن عدداً كافياً من  التلاميذ يأتي للقبر  ويكسر الختم ثم يزيح الحجر الضخم ويحمل الجسد- فهل  يمكن للحُرَّاس أن يستغرقوا في  نوم عميق ووقت طويل للسماح لهم بتنفيذ هذه  المهام الثقيلة الكثيرة الضوضاء، والتي  تجري جميعاً بجوارهم ولا يستيقظون  أبداً؟ "[21].*
*(4) وجود  الأكفان كم كانت:   كما أن  بقاء الأكفان في القبر يعطي دليلاً صامتاً على استحالة نظرية  السرقة. فيقول ميريل  تيني: " لا يمكن لجماعة من اللصوص أن يعيدوا إلى  الأكفان الملفوف بها الجسد إلى  وضعها الطبيعي، لأنه سوف يعوزهم الوقت  اللازم لذلك، إنهم سوف يبعثرون الأكفان كيفما  اتفق ثم يهربون بالجسد.  والخوف من الاكتشاف سوف يجعلهم متعجلين بقدر الإمكان  ".*
*   ويقول  ألبرت روبر: " مثل هذا الترتيب للأكفان مع خطف الجثمان، وإذا حدثت  هجمة كافية  لتنفيذ تلك المهمة، وإذا كان هناك احتمال أن يقبض على المعتدي  فإنه بالطبع لن يمارس  مثل هذا التنظيم الدقيق لملابس الأكفان. فهذا يحتاج  إلي وقت كاف وهدوء. وهذا لا  يشابه ما نشاهده من الجرائم المماثلة حيث  يحرص المعتدون على اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات  شديدة التدقيق لكي لا يكتشف ما  قد سلبوه أو خرَّبوه. على العكس، فإن التشويش وعدم  التنظيم هي العلامات  المميزة لزائر متجِّول. مثل هذه التصرفات الطبيعية، لا يمكن أن  يتم  تنفيذها بطريقة متأنية. فما اقترفوه يستلزم السرعة والعجلة التي ينتفي  فيهما  التنظيم والترتيب المتأني. وما رآه يوحنا من ترتيب لملابس الدفن  تعلن نفي الادعاء  القائل بأن جسد يسوع قد اختُطف بواسطة تلاميذه "[22].*
*ويقول   القديس أغريغوريوس النيسي من القرن الرابع: " وضع الملابس في القبر،  والمنديل الذي  غطي رأس مخلصنا، لا تدل على عجلة لصوص، فإن، هذا ينفي  ويفنَّد الادِّعاء بأن الجسد  قد سُرق ". *
*   ويقول  ذهبي الفم: " وما الذي يعنيه هذا المنديل الموضوع المملوء بالحنوط  والمرّ حيث رآه  بطرس في مكانه. لأنهم إذا كانوا قد دبَّروا سرقة الجثمان،  فإنهم لن يسرقوه والجسد  عريان، ليس فقط لأن هذا إهانة له، لكن بسبب الوقت  الذي سوف ينقضي في نزع الأكفان  عنه، وأن لا يعطوا للحراس فرصة لأن  يستيقظوا ويقبضوا عليهم. وخصوصاً في تواجد  المرّ، وهو عقار يلتصق بالجسد  والأكفان وبذلك يصعب تخليص الأكفان من الجسد،  ولأن يفعلوا ذلك سوف  يستغرقون وقتاً طويلاً، لذلك كله فإن قصة السرقة غير محتملة.  ماذا؟ ألم  يعرفوا مقدار غضب اليهود؟ وأنهم سوف يصبون جام غضبهم عليهم؟ وما الذي سوف   يستفيدون من هذه السرقة، إذا لم يقم من الأموات؟ ".*
*   ويقول  الأستاذ سيمون جرينليف وهو محام شهير: " ملابس الأكفان في مكانها  مرتبة، والمنديل  مطوي على نفسه، هذا يدل على أن القبر لم ينهب ولا أن  الجسد قد سرق بأيد عنيفة، لأن  الأكفان والحنوط سوف يكون لها قيمة أكبر  للصوص بدلاً من جثة عارية. على الأقل، لم  يكونوا في حاجة لأن يطووا  الملابس على بعضها. نفس هذه الظروف تبيِّن أن الجسد لم  يُنزع من مكانه  بأيدي أصدقاء، لأنهم ما كانوا ليتركوا الملابس وراءهم. كل هذه  الاعتبارات  طُبعت في ذهن يوحنا مبادئ الاعتقاد بأن يسوع قد قام من الأموات  ".*
*   ويقدم  هنري لاثام وصفاً دقيقاً لملابس الدفن، ويشير إلي أنها كانت في  موضع واحد، وأبدى  ملاحظات أخرى: " كان وزن الحنوط مائة رطل، هذه العطور  جافة، والكمية المذكورة ضخمة،  وإذا نُزعت عنه الأكفان، فإن المر والسليخة  لم تتساقط بين الطيات أو على الأرض  بكميات كبيرة. وبطرس وهو في الداخل وصف  ليوحنا ما يراه وبتدقيق شديد، وما كان له أن  يفوته ملاحظة ذلك. لقد ذكر  ستر بيرد موضوع الحنوط هذا، وقال إنها تُثقِّل من وزن  الأكفان، لكن فاته  أمر هام - وهو شأن حيوي من وجهة نظري - إنه إذا انفرطت الأكفان  فإن الحنوط  سوف تتناثر على الأرض بشكل ملفت. وإنه لم يقال عن الحنوط ما يجعل افتراض   بقائها بين طيات الأكفان حيث هو مكانها الأصلي وبالتالي لا يراها أحد، بأنه  هو  الافتراض الأرجح ". *
*(5) لم يكن  التلاميذ مخادعين بل كان فوق مستوى الشبهات:  يقول ولبر  سميث: " ليس هناك سبب يدعو التلاميذ لأن يأخذوا جسد يسوع.  والذي دفن بكل الاحترام  الواجب، ولا يمكن أن يفعلوا شيئاً أكثر مما صُنع  له فعلاً. ويوسف الذي من الرامة لم  يخطرهم أبداً بضرورة نقل جسد يسوع من  مكانه، ولم يقترح أي إنسان آخر هذا الأمر.  لذلك، إذا كانوا فعلاً قد  اقترفوا هذا الفعل، فإنه لن يكون، بسبب تكريم السيد، أو  للحفاظ على  حياتهم، لكن بهدف خداع الآخرين، وبعبارات أخرى، أن يختلقوا كذبة خاصة   بيسوع في أعين شعبهم. الآن، مهما كانت نوعية هؤلاء التلاميذ والذين تبعوا  يسوع لمدة  ثلاث سنوات، فإنهم ليسوا من النوع الكاذب. وذلك باستثناء يهوذا،  الذي كان قد مات  فعلاً. هم لا يتصفون بالنذالة وبالتالي غير قادرين على  خداع الآخرين. إنه شيء غير  مقنع بالمرة أن الأحد عشر تلميذاً، وبعد مصاحبة  ابن الله القدوس الذي هو نفسه أدان  الزيف والرياء وعظَّم الحق، وبعد  استماعهم له وهو يبشر بإنجيل يعظِّم البر والحق  أكثر من أي شخص آخر في  العالم من قبل، إنه فعلاً شيء غير مقنع أن هؤلاء الأحد عشر  سوف يتفقون  بشكل فجائي أن ينخرطوا في تلك الرزيلة ويتآمروا على خطف جثمان يسوع "[23].*
*   ولأن  التلاميذ إذا لم يدركوا ويعرفوا حقيقة القيامة، لن يحاولوا البحث  عن طريقة تحقق هذه  القيامة كما يدرك ذلك چون هويتورث: " يبدو أنهم لم  يدركوا أنه سوف يقوم من الأموات  في اليوم الثالث، وقد امتلكتهم الدهشة  عندما وجدوا أنه فعلاً قام. هذه الظروف تمنع  الفكرة القائلة بأنهم تآمروا  لسرقة جثمانه لخلْق انطباع بأنه قد قام ".*
*   ويقول أ.ب  بروس: " التلاميذ، حتى إذا كان قادرين على تنفيذ هذه السرقة،  فإنه فيما يختص  بالارتباك والحيرة التي شملتهم، لم يكونوا حينذاك في حالة  تسمح لهم أن يفكروا في  تنفيذ تلك الخطة، أو حتى يحاولون ذلك. لقد فرغ  جهدهم ولم يعد في مقدورهم أن يصنعوا  هذا العمل الجريء. فالأسى والأسف كان  يثقل قلوبهم كأنه ثقل من الرصاص وجعلهم في  حالة من الضعف الجسدي مشابهين  في ذلك الجثمان الذي يفترض أنهم قد سرقوه. ثم أن  الحافز لتنفيذ السرقة لا  يشجعهم على تنفيذها في ذلك الحين. يسرقون الجسد ليروِّجوا  اعتقاد القيامة  من الأموات! ما الذي سوف يعود عليهم بترويج اعتقاد لا يؤمنون هم به؟  "  لأنهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي أن يقوم من الأموات ". وهم  أيضاً لا  يتذكرون ما قاله لهم سيدهم فيما يختص بهذا الموضوع قبل موته ".*
*   ويقول  چيمس روسكب: " كان التلاميذ رجالاً يتمتعون بفضيلة الأمانة  والشرف، ولا يمكن أن  يخطر على بالهم فكرة التدليس على الشعب. لقد قضوا  الفترة الباقية من أعمارهم يبشرون  برسالة القيامة، كانوا أولاً جبناء ثم  تحوَّلوا إلى شجعان. كانوا يسعون لأن يقبض  عليهم، ويسجنوا، ويُضربوا،  ويتعرضوا إلي أشنع الميتات، ولم يجرؤ أحد منهم أن ينكر  السيد ويتراجع عن  اعتقاده في قيامته من الأموات ".*
*   ويقول بول  ليتل: " أكثر من ذلك، نحن نواجَه هنا بأمر مستحيل ذو طبيعة  نفسية وأخلاقية. سرقة  جسد يسوع أمر غريب ولا يتماشى مع طباع التلاميذ وعما  نعلمه عنهم. هذا يعني أنهم  مروجين لكذبة متعمدة أدَّت إلى تضليل آلاف من  البشر وقادتهم إلي الموت المحقق. إنه  ليس من المقنع أنه حتى إذا دبر بعض  من التلاميذ موضوع السرقة أن لا يخبروا باقي  التلاميذ بها ".*
*  ويقول ج.  ن. أندرسون المحامي البريطاني، في معرض تعليقه على فكرة قيام التلاميذ *
*- 141  -*​ *بسرقة  جثمان  يسوع: " هذا يعتبر ضد كل ما نعرفه عنهم، سواء كان تعليمهم  الأخلاقي، نوعية حياتهم،  تحمُّلهم للمشاق والمتاعب والاضطهاد، وتحولهم  الدراماتيكي من جماعة من الهاربين  المنبوذين إلى شهود لا تستطيع أي معارضة  ضدهم أن تكمِّمهم أو تعوقهم ".*
*   ويقول  كيفان: " هنا نلاحظ أنه حتى من يعارضون المسيحية يعارضون في هذا  الشأن، فمثلاً  شتراوس (1808 - 1874) المتشكك يرفض افتراض أن التلاميذ  ليسوا سوى جماعة من  المحتالين، وأنه أمر مستحيل. ويقول شتراوس: " يجب أن  يعلم المؤرخ أن التلاميذ كانوا  مؤمنين تماماً أن المسيح قد قام فعلاً من  الأموات ".*
*   ويقول  ولبر سميث: " حتى أكثر اليهود أصولية يعارضون الآن هذه القصة،  ويشمل ذلك كلوزنر  نفسه، حيث يرفض توجيه هذا الاتهام للتلاميذ، ويعترف  بأنهم كانوا أشرف من أن يفعلوا  هذه النوعية من الخدع ".*
*   ويقول  ولبر سميث عن أول عظة للقديس بطرس بعد حلول الروح القدس: " لقد  أحاطت قوة ومعونة  الله بطرس في يوم حلول الروح القدس، لذلك فإنه في يوم  واحد، وبعظة واحدة انشغل في  معظمها بالتبشير بقيامة الرب يسوع، اكتسب لله  ثلاثة آلاف من الأنفس. هناك أمر حقيقي  وحيد: بطرس كان يبشر بما كان يؤمن  به فعلاً: إن الله رفع المسيح من الأموات. ولا  يمكن أن تبشر بهذا الأسلوب  القوي بكذبة. لقد استمر التلاميذ في التبشير بالقيامة،  حتى انقلب العالم  كله رأساً على عقب وآمن بتلك الحقيقة العظمى. لا، إن التلاميذ لم  يسرقوا  جثمان يسوع، وهم أيضاً لا يستطيعون فعل ذلك ". *
*   كما مات  جميع التلاميذ كشهداء ما عدا يوحنا. وواجهوا أضطهادات شديدة من  اليهود والرومان  وغيرهم ومع ذلك ظلوا يبشرون ويكرزون إلى أن ماتوا شهداء!  فهل ماتوا لأجل كذبة؟!  يقول بول ليتل: " الرجال الذين يموتون بسبب ما  يعتقدون أنه الحق، بينما قد يكون هذا  في حقيقته خطأ، لكن على أية حال، لا  يموتون وهم يعلمون أن ما يموتون من أجله ليس  سوى كذبة وأمر مختلق ".*
*   " إذا كان  التلاميذ قد سرقوا جسد يسوع، فإن إعلانهم بقيامة يسوع يعتبر  مزَّيفاً. مع ذلك كانوا  دائماً " يشيرون إلي القيامة كأساس لتبشيرهم،  وتعليمهم، وحياتهم -  وبالتحديد-*
*- 142  -*​ *موتهم  ". إن  قصة سرقة التلاميذ لجسد يسوع ليست سوى أمر سخيف، إنني أتفق مع چون  ستوت أن نظرية  سرقة التلاميذ لجسد يسوع بكل بساطة لا تبدو حقيقية، لأنها  مستحيلة، وإذا كان هناك  شيء واضح لا لبس فيه باستجلاء الأناجيل وأعمال  الرسل هو أن التلاميذ كانوا مخلصين.  يمكن أن أقول لك إنهم قد يتعرضون  للخداع، لكن هم أنفسهم ليسوا بمخادعين. فالنفاق  والاستشهاد لم يُصنعا من  مادة واحدة ".
*
*5- القيامة  والحجر الذي على باب القبر والأكفان:*
*  دفن يوسف  الرامي ونيقوديموس جسد المسيح بعد دهناه بأكثر من 36 كيلو من المر والعود وكفناه  بالأكفان التي " لفت " حوله "ولفه  بكتان نقي " (مت27 :59)، وبعد أن قام من الموت وذهب بطرس ويوحنا  الرسولان  ليشاهدا القبر وجدا " الأكفان موضوعة " والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه "   ملفوفاً في موضع وحده " (يو20 :5و7)، والكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هنا  "evntetuligme,non "، من الفعل  "evntuli,ssw - entulissw "، وهي فريدة  ولم  تستخدم في أي مكان آخر في العهد الجديد وتفيد أن المنديل وُجد كان  ملفوفاً باستدارة  مثلما كان ملفوفاً حول وجه المسيح، أي مدور بهيئة الرأس  وهكذا كانت الأكفان "  موضوعة " بنفس الوضع التي كانت عليه حول الجسد  المقدس. وهذا يعني أن الرب  يسوع المسيح عندما قام من الأموات لم يكن في  حاجة أن يخلع عنه الكفن إنما خرج منه،  أنسحب منه بطريقة إعجازية كما دخل  على التلاميذ والأبواب مُغلقة بأحكام ووجد في  وسطهم دون أن يمر بأي طريق.  عندما شاهد الرسولان مشهد الكفن المهيب وأدركا أن السيد  خرّج منه دون أن  يفك جزء منه، أنسحب منه وظل الكفن كما كان ملفوفاً حوله والمنديل  ملفوفاً  كما كان على وجهه، تغيرت أفكارهما وأدركا ما أغلقت أفهامهما عن معرفته   وآمنا بقيامة السيد قبل أن يشاهداه فمضى بطرس " متعجباً في نفسه مما كان "  (لو24  :12)، أما يوحنا فيقول عن نفسه أنه " رأى وآمن " (يو20 :8). وهذا  أكد لهما أن مجرد  التفكير في سرقة الجسد أو نقله لمكان آخر محال، فمن  المستحيل أن يخرج أحد الجسد من  الأكفان بهذه الطريقة مهما كان غرضه، يسوع  المسيح وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك.  وهذا بدوره يرد على القائلين أن  المسيح استفاق في القبر.*
*  وكما خرج  الرب يسوع المسيح من الأكفان دون أن يخلعها عنه خرج أيضاً من القبر*
*- 143  -*​ *والحجر  على  بابه، وبنفس الطريق التي دخل بها على التلاميذ في العُلية والأبواب  مغلقة. ويدلنا  ترتيب أحداث يوم القيامة أن الملاك نزل أولاً ودحرج الحجر  بزلزال ومن خوفه هرب  الحراس ثم أتت النسوة وعرفن من الملاك والقبر الفارغ  أن الرب قام، أي أن الرب قام  وخرج من القبر قبل أن يُفتح القبر وقبل نزول  الملاك إذ أن جسده القائم من الموت صار  جسداً ممجداً روحياُ له قدرات  وخصائص فوق المادة والطبيعة ولا يحجزه مكان أو مادة.  وقد دحرج الملاك  الحجر عن باب القبر لا ليخرج المسيح وإنما ليشهد أن المسيح قام  ويعلن  للجميع خبر هذه القيامة؛ ليكشف لجنود الحراسة ومن خلالهم لرؤساء اليهود   والحاكم الروماني أن المسيح قام، وليعلن للتلاميذ والرسل والتلميذات ومن  خلالهم  للعالم أجمع أن المسيح قام، وحتى يؤمن الجميع أنه قام بجسده الذي  مات ودفن، بنفس  الجسد الذي أتخذه من العذراء والذي عاش معهم وتألم وصلب،  ليعطي رجاء للجميع في  قيامة الأموات. كان فتح القبر إعلاناً وشهادة  للقيامة وليس سبباً لخروج الرب القائم  من القبر.*
*6- ظهورات  الرب القائم من الموت:*
*   راقبت  النسوة دفن الجسد المقدس وشاهدن دهنه وتحنيطه بكمية كبيرة من المر  والعود ولفه  بالأكفان، وكان على أولئك النسوة، تلميذات السيد، أن يقمن  بوضع الحنوط والأطياب على  جسده الطاهر، حسب عادة اليهود، بأنفسهن، ولكن  ظروف الحدث وسرعة الدفن قبل حلول  السبت العظيم جعلتهن يؤجلن ذلك إلى ما  بعد السبت " فرجعن وأعددن حنوطاً وأطياباً.  وفي السبت استرحن حسب الوصية "  (لو23 :56). وفي فجر الأحد " باكراً والظلام باق "  (يو20 :1)، خرجت جماعة  النسوة هذه، ويذكر منهن القديس متى " مريم المجدلية ومريم  الأخرى (أم  يعقوب) " (مر16 :1). ويضيف إليهما القديس مرقس " سالومة " (مر16 :1)،   ويذكر القديس لوقا كل أولئك النسوة الذين شاهدن عملية الدفن دون تحديد  أسماء، ويذكر  القديس يوحنا المجدلية وحدها دون تجاهل لمن كن معها فعندما  عادت إلى التلاميذ بضمي  الجمع " ولسنا نعلم " (يو20 :2)، أولئك كما يقول  القديس لوقا "آتين إلى القبر  حاملات الحنوط الذي أعددنه ومعهن أناس "  (لو24 :1)، وقد وصلن إلى القبر " إذ طلعت  الشمس "، " وباكر جداً في أول  الأسبوع آتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس " (م 16 :2)؛ "  فوجدن الحجر مدحرجاً  عن القبر فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع.*
*- 144  -*​ *وفيما  هن  محتارات في ذلك إذا رجلان وقفا بهّن بثياب براقة، وإذ كن خائفات  ومنكسات وجههن إلى  الأرض قالا لهن. لماذا تطلبن الحي من بين الأموات. ليس  هو ههنا لكنه قام. أذكرن كيف  كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل. قائلاً أنه ينبغي  أن يسلم أبن الإنسان في أيدي أناس خطاة  ويُصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.  فتذكرن كلامه. ورجعن من القبر وأخبرن الأحد عشر  وجميع الباقين بهذا كله  000 فتراءى لهم كالهذيان ولم يصدقون " (لو24  :1-11).*
*(1)  كانت  مريم المجدلية أسرع النسوة إلى القبر ووصلت إلى هناك قبلهن جميعاً  فنظرت " الحجر  مرفوعاً عن القبر " وتصورت أنه قد يكون أحد ما نقل الجسد من  القبر إلى مكان آخر  خاصة وأنه، كما يقول يوحنا الإنجيلي أنه وضع في ذلك  القبر لأنه كان في نفس الموضع "  الذي صلب فيه " وقد وضع فيه بسبب استعجال  عملية الدفن قبل حلول السبت العظيم "  فهناك وضعا يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود  لأن القبر كان قريباً "، فأسرعت إلى القديس  بطرس والقديس يوحنا وقالت  لهما " أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه ".  فأسرعوا جميعاً إلى  القبر ودخل التلميذان فوجدا العجب " الأكفان موضوعة " كما كانت  والجسد  بداخلها " والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعاً مع الأكفان بل ملفوفاً  في  موضع لوحده " (يو20 :5-7)، أي مدور بهيئة الرأس، كما كان والرأس  بداخله!! هذا  المشهد جعل القديس بطرس يمضي " متعجباً في نفسه مما كان "  (لو24 :12)، والقديس  يوحنا لما رأى هذا المشهد الفريد " آمن " (يو20 :8)  قبل أن يرى الرب القائم من  الموت فقد كانت معجزة الكفن من أقوى الأدلة على  قيامته.*
*   وأما مريم  فكانت خارج القبر تبكي وبعد رحيل التلميذين انحنت إلى القبر "  فنظرت ملاكين بثياب  بيض جالسين واحد عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين حيث  كان جسد يسوع موضوعاً. فقالا لها  يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟" وكانت ما تزال  متصورة أن الجسد نُقل إلى مكان آخر، لذا "  قالت لهما أخذوا سيدي ولست أعلم  أين وضعوه. ولما قالت هذا التفتت إلى الوراء " فقد  حركها وجود يسوع الذي  أوحى لها بوجوده دون أن يرد أن يكشف لها عن ذاته، تدبيرياً، "  فنظرت يسوع  واقفاً ولم تعلم أنه يسوع " لقد " أمسكت عيناها عن معرفته " (لو24 :16)،   كما حدث مع تلميذي عمواس، لقد أراد هو ذلك، تدبيرياً، أراد أن*
*- 145  -*​ *لا  تدركه  مباشرة، ويضيف القديس أُغسطينوس قائلاً " أن ضعف طبيعتها والمشاعر  الجياشة في قلبها  سمرتها في الموضع "، كما كانت عيناها مملؤتان بالدموع  وقلبها مليء بالحزن والهم  وكان كل تفكيرها مُركز على كيفية معرفة المكان  التي تصورت أنه نقل إليه. ولما  ناداها " يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟ " تصورت  أنه البستاني، لماذا؟ لأن القبر كان في  بستان يوسف الرامي ومن الطبيعي أن  من تراه في ذلك المكان وفي هذا الوقت من الصبح  تتصور أنه البستاني الذي  يعمل في هذا البستان، ثم قالت له " يا سيد إن كنت قد حملته  فقل لي أين  وضعته وأنا آخذه " فقد تصورت أنه ربما يكون يوسف الرامي قد نقله إلى  مكان  أخر بعد انقضاء السبت، ولا يعني قولها " وأنا آخذه " إنها ستحمله وحدها لو   وجدته، إنما بواسطة التلاميذ، وهنا أرادها أن تدركه فنادها باسمها وكشف  بصيرتها  وقال لها " يا مريم " عندئذ دخل صوته الإلهي أعماق قلبها ونفسها  وانفتحت عيناها  ورأت نور القائم من الموت، " فالتفتت " نحوه، وجاء في  المخطوطة السريانية السينائية  إنها " أدركته " ويقول أحد العلماء، Black،  أن هذه النقطة توصل للأصل الآرامي. وقد أدركته عندما أراد هو ذلك،  ثم  اندفعت نحوه بشدة تريد أن تحتضنه وهي في غاية الفرح والذهول، فقد وجدته  حياً وهي  التي لم يكن لديها أي أمل في معرفة مكان جسده منذ لحظات، ثم تقول  بلهفة " ربوني "،  " الذي تفسيره يا معلم "، فأوقف اندفاعها الانفعالي  نحوه وأراد أن يوضح لها أن  العلاقة معه أصبح لها بُعد جديد، هو بُعد  القيامة، فهو الآن الرب القائم من الموت  والذي لابد أن " يدخل إلى مجده "  (لو24 :26)، فقد " وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت  الصليب لذلك رفعه الله  وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم لكي تجثوا باسم يسوع كل ركبة " (في2  :9و10)، وقال  لها " لا تلمسيني "، لا تستمري في التقدم نحوي " Don’t hold on to me  " N.I.V.  " لأني لم أصعد (أعُد) بعد إلى أبي "، وقد سمح بعد ذلك لتلاميذه  بلمسه،  ولكن للتأكد من حقيقة جسده القائم من الموت. ثم قال لها " ولكن أذهبي إلى   أخوتي وقولي لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم " (يو20 :11-17).*
*   وقد زعم  ديدات أن المجدلية لم تذهب إلى القبر لكي تدهن ميت بالزيت، فهذه  لم تكن عادة اليهود  تدليك(!!) جسد الميت يوم الثالث لأنه لو حدث ذلك  لتفتت الجسد إلى أجزاء صغيرة " فهل  يكون لتدليك الجسم إذن معنى؟ الإجابة  لا " إنما ذهبت لتقابل حي لم يمت *
*- 146  -*​ *على   الصليب!! وعندما ذهبت كان شخصاً قد سبقها وأزاح الحجر!! وهذا الكلام باطل  لا  قيمة  له لأنه مجرد وهم واختلاق ومع ذلك نظهر بطلانه بما يلي:*
*أ  - أن  النسوة لم يتمكّن من وضع الحنوط والأطياب على الجسد كعادة اليهود  عند دفنه بسبب  سرعة الدفن وقد قام بهذه المهمة نيقوديموس فقررن وضع حنوطاً  إضافية على الجسد بعد  السبت.*
*ب  –  أن كم الحنوط الذي وضع على الجسد كان كافياً لحفظ الجسد من التلف  والتفتت  لو دهن ثانية بالأطياب والحنوط كما أن الله حفظ الجسد من  الفساد.*
*جـ  –  كان في إمكان النسوة وضعها على جسد دون تدليك، وهذا التدليك لا  وجود له  أصلاً إلا في خيال هذا الكاتب، كما أنه لم يقل لنا كيف دحرج هذا الشخص،   الذي يتخيله، الحجر وما موقف الحراس منه؟!!*
*2  - وظهر  لأثنين من النسوة وهما عائدتان من القبر " فأجاب الملاك وقال  للمرأتين لا تخافا  أنتما. فأني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو  ههنا لكنه قام كما قال. هلما  انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعاً فيه.  وأذهبا سريعاً  قولا لتلاميذه انه قام من  الموت. ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل.  هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد قلت لكما. فخرجن سريعاً من  القبر بخوف وفرح عظيم  راكضين لتخبرا تلاميذه. وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه  إذا يسوع  لاقاهما وقال سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له ". وقد أمسكت   المرأتان بقدميه في توقير وتعبُد وسجدتا له وليس كالمجدلية التي اندفعت  نحوه  لتحتضنه لذلك سمح لهما ولم يسمح لها، وقال لهما " لا تخافا. أذهبا  قولا لأخوتي أن  يذهبوا إلى الجليل هناك يرونني " (مت28 :5-10).*
*3 - وظهر  لبطرس الرسول فيما بين ظهوره للنسوه وظهوره لتلميذي عمواس (لو24 :34؛ 1كو15  :5).*
*4  - ثم ظهر  لاثنان من الرسل " وإذا اثنان منهم " وهما منطلقان إلى قرية  تدعى عمواس على بُعد  إحدى عشر كيلو متر من أورشليم وكانا يتكلمان بعضهما  مع بعض عما حدث للسيد على أيدى  كهنة اليهود فظهر لهما معهما في الطريق ولم  يسمح لهما أن يعرفاه*
*- 147  -*​ *"  أمسكت  أعُينهما عن معرفته "، " فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به  وأننا ماشيان  عابسين، فبدأ يكلماه عن الأمور التي جرت والمختصة به "  بيسوع للناصري الذي كان  إنسانا نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله  وجميع الشعب ". كيف أسلمه رؤساء  الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه. ونحن  كلنا نرجوا أنه هو المزمع أن يفدى  إسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له  ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك. بل بعض النساء منا  حيرننا إذ كان باكراً عند  القبر. ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلين أنهن رأين منظر  ملائكة قالوا أنه  حي. ومضى قوم من الذين معنا إلى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت أيضاً النساء  وأما هو فلم يروه(أي  الرجال. وهذا لا ينفى أن النساء رأته). فقال لهما أيها الغبيان  والبطيئا  القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء. أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح   يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده. ثم أبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما  الأمور  المختصة به في جميع الكتب. ثم اقتربوا من القرية التي كانا منطلقين  إليها وهو تظاهر  كأنه منطلق لمكان أبعد. فألزماه قائلين أمكث معنا لأنه  نحو المساء وقد مال النهار.  فدخل ليمكث معهما. فلما اتكأ أخذ خبزاً وبارك  وكسر وناولهما ". وهنا قام هو بدور  المضيف مع أنه هو الضيف وهنا شاءت  إرادته، " فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما  "، ظهر لهما فجأة واختفى  فجأة، كما ظهر للمجدلية فجأة " فقال بعضهما لبعض ألم يكن  قلبنا ملتهب  فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح لنا الكتب " ثم عادا في تلك اللحظة   رغم الليل وبُعد المسافة إلى أورشليم و " وجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين  معهم "  أي جمهور كبير فوجداهم في حالة فرح شديد وقالوا لهما " أن الرب  قام بالحقيقة وظهر  لسمعان " (لو24 :34).*
*   صدق  التلاميذ أن الرب قام حين ظهر لبطرس ولكنهم لم يصدقوا النسوة، ثم  أتاهم هذا الدليل  الثاني من الرجال أيضاً فبلغ إيمانهم بقيامة الرب حد  يفوق الوصف.*
*5  - وكان  التلاميذ في تلك العشية، عشية أحد القيامة، هم والذين معهم،  مجتمعين في العُلية  وكانت الأبواب مغلقة، أبواب العُلية وكل الأبواب  الموصلة إليها في المنزل وذلك "  بسبب الخوف من اليهود " (يو20 :19)، وفيما  هم يتكلمون عن قيامته وظهوره لبطرس  وتلميذي عمواس " وقف يسوع نفسه في  وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا  أنهم نظروا روحاً " مثلما  حدث سابقاً عندما أتاهم ماشياً على البحر في  الهزيع*
*- 148  -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرابع   من  الليل " فلما رأوه ماشياً على البحر ظنوه خيالاً فصرخوا " (مر6 :49)،   لقد جزعوا  وخافوا من وقع المفاجأة المركبة لقد دخل عليهم وجميع الأبواب   مغلقة، وليس هذا فحسب،  بل وجدوه واقف في وسطهم دون أن يمر بأي طريق  والأهم  من هذا كله أن جميعهم رأوه في  وسطهم حياً. " فقال لهم ما بالكم  مضطربين  ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم انظروا يدي  ورجلي إني أنا هو. جسوني  وانظروا  فإن الروح ليس له لحم ولا عظام كما ترون لي. وحين  قال هذا أراهم  يديه  ورجليه "، ويضيف القديس يوحنا أيضا " أراهم يديه وجنبه " (يو20   :20)، لقد  سمح لهم أن يجسوه ليتأكدوا أن جسده ما يزال هو هو بلحمه وعظامه  وأراهم  أثر  المسامير في يديه ورجليه وأثر طعنة الحربة في جنبه، يقول  الكتاب " وبينما  هم  غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبون " أضاف لهم برهان آخر  على حقيقة قيامته  بنفس الجسد  الذي دفن به " قال لهم أعندكم هنا طعام.  فناولوه جزءاً من سمك  مشوي شيئاً من شهد  العسل. فأخذ وأكل قدامهم " ويقول  القديس يوحنا " ففرح  التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب ".  وبدأ يشرح لهم مغزى الصلب  والموت والقيامة "  وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به  وأنا بعد معكم  انه لابد أن يتم  جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء   والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم  ليفهموا الكتب. وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا  كان ينبغي  أن المسيح يتألم  ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وأن يكرز  باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة  الخطايا  لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم. وأنتم شهود  لذلك. وها أن أرسل إليكم موعد   إلي. فأقيموا في أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة  من الأعالي " (لو24 :13-35).  ويضيف  القديس يوحنا قول السيد " كما أرسلني  الآب أرسلكم أنا. ولما قال هذا  نفخ وقال  أقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم  خطاياه تغفر له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه  أُمسكت " (يو20  :21-23). لقد نفخ فيهم  نفخة الحياة الجديدة والتي حولتهم  إلى خليقة جديدة مخلوقات  جديدة، والتي  بعدها أنكروا ذواتهم بعد أن كانوا  يتصارعون لنيل مكان عالمي أفضل  بجوار  المسيح (مت20 :20-28). وبعدها أيضا  تحول خوفهم إلى فرح وجُبنهم إلى شجاعة   فواجهوا العالم كله وفي مقدمته  اليهود بحقيقة القيامة وغلبة القائم من  الموت على  الشرير.*
*6 - ولم يكن  توما أحد التلاميذ موجوداً عندما ظهر لهم السيد القائم من الموت ولما قال  *
*- 149  -*​ *له   التلاميذ  " رأينا الرب " لم يُرد أن يتأكد إلا بنفسه وقال لهم " إن لم   أبصر في يديه أثر  المسامير وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير وأضع يدي في جنبه   لا أؤمن "، " وبعد ثمانية  أيام كان تلاميذه داخلاً وتوما معهم. فجاء يسوع   والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال  سلام لكم. ثم قال لتوما هات إصبعك إلى   هنا وأبصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا  تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً "  وبعد  ما تأكد توما من حقيقة القيامة ورأى الرب القائم  بنفسه وشاهد أثار  جروحه  صرخ قائلاً له " ربي وإلهي "، " قال له يسوع لأنك رأيتني يا  توما  آمنت  طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا " (يو20 :24-30). وتؤكد لنا عبارة توما  التي   قالها للسيد القائم من الموت " ربي وإلهي " عن مدى العلاقة التي  صارت بين  التلاميذ  والسيد وتطور فهمهم لحقيقة تجسده وإدراكهم لما لم  يدركوه من قبل.*
*7   - ثم ظهر  لسبعة من التلاميذ على بحر طبرية كانوا قد ذهبوا للصيد ولم   يمسكوا شيئاً في تلك  الليلة " ولما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطئ. ولكن   تلاميذه لم يكونوا يعلمون إنه  يسوع. فقال لهم يسوع يا غلمان ألعل عندكم   إداماً. أجابوه لا. فقال لهم ألقوا الشبكة  على جانب السفينة الأيمن   فتجدوا. فألقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة  السمك " فأدرك يوحنا   أنه " الرب " وقال لبطرس الذي لما سمع ذلك لبس ثوبه وألقى  بنفسه في  الماء  ولما خرج التلاميذ يجرون الشبكة المكتظة بالسمك " نظروا جمراً   موضوعاً  وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبزاً. قال لهم يسوع قدموا من السمك الذي  أمسكتم الآن   000 وقال لهم يسوع هلموا تغدوا. ولم يجسر أحد من التلاميذ أن  يسأله من  أنت إذ كانوا  يعلمون أنه الرب. ثم جاء يسوع وأخذ الخبز وأعطاهم  وكذلك  السمك ". وكانت " هذه مرة  ثالثة ظهر فيها يسوع لتلاميذه (كمجموعة)  بعد ما  قام من الأموات ". وبعد ما تغدوا  سأل السيد بطرس ثلاث مرات "  أتحبني أكثر  من هؤلاء " وفي كل مرة يكرر له " أرعى غنمي  " ثم أنبأه  بكيفية انتهاء  حياته على الأرض " متى شخت فأنك تمد يديك وأخر يمنطقك   ويحملك حيث لا تشاء.  قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يمجد الله  بها "  وقد كان ذلك  في ذهن القديس بطرس عندما اقتربت نهايته على الأرض  وقال " عالماً أن  خلع  مسكني قريب كما أعلن لي ربنا يسوع المسيح أيضا "  (2بط1 :14). ثم دار حوار  بين  السيد والقديس بطرس حول مصير القديس يوحنا  (يو21 :1-33). *
*- 150  -*​ *8   - وظهر  لتلاميذه في الجليل وكلفهم بالذهاب إلى العالم أجمع والبشارة به   في جميع الأمم "  وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطلقوا إلى الجليل حيث أمرهم   يسوع ولما رأوه سجدوا له 000  فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً. دفع إلى كل سلطان   في السماء وعلى الأرض. فأذهبوا وتلمذوا  جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب   والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما  أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم   كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر " (مت28 :18-20)، " أذهبوا  إلى العالم أجمع   وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن وأعتمد خلص. ومن لم يؤمن  يدن.  وهذه  الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة.    يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرض   فيبرأون "  (مر16 :14-18).*
*9- ثم ظهر  دفعة واحدة " لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ " (1كو15 :6)، وهؤلاء كانوا تلاميذ له، وكانوا  باكورة الكنيسة الأولى.*
*10- وظهر "  ليعقوب " (1كو15 :7) المعروف باخى الرب والذي صار بعد ذلك على رأس الكنيسة في  أورشليم (أع15 :13).*
*11-   ويذكر  القديس لوقا في سفر الأعمال أنه أستمر يظهر لتلاميذه مدة أربعين   يوماً لم تسجل لنا  الأناجيل سوى ما ذُكر " الذين أراهم أيضا نفسه حياً   ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو  يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور   المختصة بملكوت الله " (أع1  :3).*
*12-   أخيراً  اخرج السيد تلاميذه إلى بيت عنيا على منحدرات جبل الزيتون وقال   لهم " لكنكم ستنالون  قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون ليّ شهوداً في   أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية  والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض " (اع1 :8). " ورفع   يديه وباركهم. وفيما هو يباركهم أنفرد  عنهم وأصعد إلى السماء " (لو24   :51)، " وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم " (أع1 :9)، "  فسجدوا له ورجعوا إلى   أورشليم بفرح عظيم " (لو24 :52).*
*7- جسد  القيامة ونظريات الهلوسة والهذيان:*
*    أدعي بعض  النقاد أن " الذي ظهر للتلاميذ لم يكن هو المسيح لأنهم لم   يكونوا يعرفونه في  البداية "!! وقال بعض آخر " أن التلاميذ فقط هم الذين   اعتقدوا أنهم شاهدوا  المسيح*
*- 151  -*​ *وأن   تصورهم  لظهورات المسيح ما هو إلا نوع من الهلوسة والهذيان "!! " كان   التلاميذ في لهفة  وأمنوا حقاً أنه قام من الموت، ولكن كل ذلك كان وهماً   ولم يكن هناك شيء حقيقي يوصل  لرؤاهم "!! وقال فريق ثالث " كانت الرؤى في   خيالهم فقط وقادهم خيالهم إلى الضلال  فقد كان حبهم له وتعلقهم به سبب   انتظارهم لغلبته على الموت وهذه الفكرة استبدت  بعقولهم، حتى تصوروا أنهم   رأوه، وكانت مريم المجدلية أول من أشعل الفكرة إذ ظنت  أنها رأته في   البستان، وسرعان ما سرت العدوة الفكرية وانتقلت كهلوسة "!! وقال فريق  رابع   انه كان لدى التلاميذ ذكرى تاريخية قوية عن المسيح حتى اعتقدوا انه قام   ونادوا  بذلك!! وقال فريق خامس أن الله منح أتباع يسوع رؤى حقيقية تؤكد لهم   أن روح يسوع  حية!! وقال فريق سادس أن يسوع ظهر لتلاميذه بروحه ولكن جسده   لم يقم!!*
*    وهذه  الأفكار المبنية على مجرد الافتراض دون أي أساس من التاريخ  والواقع  لا تقوم لها  قائمة أمام ما سبق أن ذكرناه عن القبر الخالي وإدعاء  اليهود  سرقة الجسد 00الخ ونضيف  هنا ما يلي:*
*أولاً:   لأنه  عندما لم يتعرف التلاميذ في البداية على المسيح القائم من الموت،   كان ذلك مرتبطاً  بإرادته هو " أُمسكت أعينهم عن معرفته " تدبيرياً وفي ذلك   يقول أحد العلماء " إننا  لا يمكن أن نتعرف على يسوع المُقام برغم سيره   معنا، إلا إذا أراد هو أن يكشف لنا عن  ذاته ". لماذا؟ لأن الحدث غير عادي،   أنه حدث يفوق الواقع والتاريخ وقد هز التلاميذ  تماماً رغم أنه سبق  وأعلنه  لهم مرات عديدة. *
*    يقول  الكتاب " أُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته "، " فنظرت يسوع واقفاً ولم   تعرف أنه يسوع "، "  ولكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون أنه يسوع "، وعندما   أراد هو كشف لهم عن ذاته، ولكن  داخلياً كانوا يحسون به حتى قبل أن يكشف   لهم عن ذاته، " ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهب فينا  ".*
*ثانياً:    يقول الكتاب " هكذا قيامة الأموات يزرع في فساد ويقام في عدم فساد 000   يزرع جسماً  حيوانياً ويقام جسماً روحياً 000 فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد   ونحن نتغير (عند البوق  الأخير) 000 لأن هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد   وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت "  *
*- 152  -*​ *(1كو15    :42-53)، " يقام في مجد " (1كو15 :45)، الأموات سيقومون في اليوم الأخير   بأجساد  روحانية نورانية خالدة ممجدة، وكان المسيح القائم من الموت هو   باكورة الأموات فقد  قام من الموت ولن يسود عليه الموت ثانية " قام المسيح   من الأموات وصار باكورة  الراقدين " (1كو15 :20)، وكان جسده القائم من   الموت هو النموذج الذي ستصير أجسادنا  مثله " سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون   على صورة جسد مجده " (في3 :21). فقد صار جسد  المسيح جسداً روحانياً   نورانياً خالداً ممجداً لا تحده حدود أو قدرات الجسد العادي  ومن ثم كان   يظهر ويختفي دون أن يدري أحد من أين ظهر وكيف اختفى، يخترق الحواجز    والجدران، يخرج من الأكفان دون أن ينزعها عنه، ويخرج من القبر والحجر على   بابه،  يدخل العُلية والأبواب مغلقة، يظهر لتلميذي عمواس فجأة ويختفي فجأة،   ويظهر للمجدلية  ولا تعرفه ثم تعرفه، وهكذا التلاميذ أيضا، إنها قدرات   الرب القائم من الموت ولن  يسود عليه الموت ثانية.*
*ثالثاً:   هذه  القدرات الغير عادية التي ظهر بها بعد القيامة ظهر بمثلها قبل الصلب   والقيامة؛ فقد  مشى على البحر وخاف التلاميذ عند رؤيتهم له ماشياً على   البحر (مت14 :25و26)، وتغيرت  هيئته على جبل التجلي " وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم   وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء  كالنور " (مت17 :2)، كما اختفى من   وسط الجموع وبالطبع أنتقل إلى مكان أخر عدة مرات  (يو8 :59). فهل يزعم   هؤلاء الذين يهزون ويهلوسون أن هذه أيضا كانت هلوسة  وهذيان؟!!*
*رابعاً:   كما  كشف السيد لتلاميذه عن حقيقة قيامته وحقيقة جسده وأكد لهم أنه لحم   وعظام كما أراهم  وجعلهم يلمسون آثار المسامير في يديه ورجليه وآثار الحربة   في جنبه وأكل أمامهم حتى  قال القديس بطرس في عظة له بعد القيامة بفترة   وجيزة " نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه  بعد قيامته من الأموات " (أع10 :41).*
*خامساً:   وقد  ظل السيد يظهر لتلاميذه مدة أربعين يوماً متواصلة شرح لهم فيها كل  ما  سبق وتنبأ به  عنه أنبياء العهد القديم وشرح لهم فيها أيضا أسرار ملكوت   الله. وفي هذه الظهورات  تدرج من ظهوره لأفراد مثل المجدلية وبطرس ويوحنا   ويعقوب وثنائيات مثل المرأتين  وتلميذي عمواس ولسبعة من التلاميذ  وللتلاميذ  جميعهم ومعهم أناس آخرون من  *
*- 153  -*​ *الرسل   ثم  لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ دفعة واحدة، وتكرر ظهوره لفرد كبطرس وحده ومع   التلاميذ أكثر من  ست مرات ولجميع التلاميذ أكثر من خمس مرات، فهل كل هذه   الأعداد كانت تهزي؟! وفي كل  هذه المرات التي تكررت فيها هذه الظهورات؟!   ومن أين حصل جميع التلاميذ على هذه  التعاليم التي أُعطيت لهم، هل كانوا   يهزون حقاً؟! وهل يهزي أكثر من خمسمائة فرد في  آن واحد ووقت واحد بنفس   الكلمات والأفكار والصور؟! ألا يدل ذلك على هلوسة وهذيان  أصحاب هذه   الافتراضات الباطلة.*
*سادساً:    والأفكار المبنية على الهلوسة والهذيان تزول سريعاً ولا يبقى لها أثر،   والمسيحية  ليست جماعة غامضة إنما هي جسد حي فعال وقد واجهت على مدى عشرين   قرناً مواجهات لا  حصر لها من مهاجمين كثيرين وقد توقع لها الجميع في كل   عصر زوالاً سريعاً!!، إلا  إنها انتصرت روحياً على الجميع لأن ربها وسيدها   القائم من الموت الذي وعد " وأبواب  الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16 :18)،   وأيضا " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء  الدهر " (مت28 :20)، يزودها كل   يوم ويمدها بالقوى الروحية الفياضة، ومع كل هذه  المواجهات يزداد عددها   دائماً حتى أصبح عدد معتنقيها يشكلون ما يقرب من نصف سكان  الكرة الأرضية.*
*سابعاًُ:    يقول چون ستوت: " التلاميذ لم يكونوا من الذين يسهل خداعهم، لكنهم كانوا   من النوع  الحريص، الشكاك، بطيء الفهم، كذا هم غير معرضين لأي نوع من   الهلوسة. والظواهر  الغريبة ما كانت لترضيهم. إيمانهم كان مبنياً على   الحقائق الخالصة للتجارب المحققة  ". *
*    ويضيف ت.  ثوربورن " لم تكن الهلوسات أبداً سبباً في إثارة الناس للقيام   بعمل جبار، وبينما  يقومون بتنفيذها، يكون مسارهم في الحياة هو إنكار  الذات  المتواصل، بل أيضاً يتعرضون  للتعب والألم. نحن نتفق مع دكتور  سانداي  عندما كتب: " لا ظهورات، أو حتى هلوسة تؤثر  على الإحساسات تقدر  الآن أن  تغير وجه العالم كله ". *
*- 154  -*​ 
*
* *1 متى 21:16؛23:17؛19:20؛ مر  34:10؛ لو 22:9؛32:18؛ مر 31:19.*

*2 لا 32:23  (أنظر أيضا تك 5:1؛ خر 8:12).*

*3 تث 6:16 (أنظر أيضا لا 6:22؛  نح 19:13؛ مز 17:55؛ أش 16:4؛ 10:24؛ 3:27).*
*- 121  -*​ 
*41أخ   33:9؛ 2أخ 20:6؛ نح 6:1؛  3:4؛ مز 2:1، 4:32؛ 3:42؛ 10:55؛ جا 16:8؛ اش   11:60؛ 6:62؛ لو 7:18؛ أع 24:9؛ رؤ  8:4، 15:7؛ 10:12؛ 11:14؛ 10:20.*
*- 122  -*​ 
*5يو 19:12،37، 47:11،48،  31:16.*

*6أنظر إنجيل بطرس 48:11 أنظر  الفصل الثامن.*

*7 كانت سرقة المقابر شائعة في  ذلك العصر وقد صدر أمر إمبراطوري ضد سرقة المقابر يقول بروس Bruce أنه  وجد في الناصرة مما يدل على القصة التي لقفها رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ إسرائيل كان يمكن  تصديقها في فلسطين في تلك الفترة.*

*8   كانت الرشوة بالنسبة للولاة  الرومان في ذلك الوقت أمراً طبيعياً ويذكر   القديس لوقا في سفر الأعمال (26:24) أن  الوالي الروماني فيلكس "كان يرجو   أن يعطيه بولس دراهم ليطلقه" لذا كان من الطبيعي  أن يثق الجنود الرومان في   وعد رجال السنهدرين. *

*9   تعني عبارة "إلى اليوم" هنا  اليوم الذي دون فيه القديس متى الإنجيل   مسوقاً من الروح القدس (2بط 21:1) وذلك قبل  سنة 60 ميلادية. ويقول   يوستينوس الشهيد (110-165م) في حواره مع تريفوا اليهودي  والذي كتبه في   بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي : أن اليهود، بعد أن قام الرب من الموت،    أرسلوا رجالاً مختارين إلى كل العالم ليزيعوا أن *
*- 124  -*​ *المسيحية   التي وصفوها بالهرطقة الشريرة "خرجت من يسوع مخادع جليلي، الذي  صلبناه   ولكن تلاميذه سرقوه بالليل من القبر الذي وضع فيه بعد أن أنزل من على   الصليب  والآن يخدعون الناس بالتأكيد أنه قام من الموت وصعد إلى السماء" *
*Dialogue with Tr. ch. 103.     *
*                                             - 125 - *​ 
*10    اعتمدنا في هذا التعليق بالدرجة الأولى على كتابي " من دحرج الحجر "   لفرنك موريسون،  و " برهان جديد يتطلب قرار " لجوش ماكدويل طبعتيه   الإنجليزية والعربية، وبعض  المراجع الأخرى التي سنذكرها في حينها.*

*11    اعتمدنا هي على بعض الأدلة والحجج التي رأينا أنها تتفق معنا والتي وردت   في بعض  المراجع المتاحة في هذا الموضوع، وهي كثيرة، حتى لا نشغل القارئ  في  قراءة الحجج  الكثيرة وركزنا فقط على ما يؤدي إلى الغرض.*

*[12]Ernest  F.Kevan,The Resurrection of Christ,  p.14.*​ 
*[13]  Le Camus, LC,482.*
*- 134 -*​ 
*[14]Wilbur M. Smith A, Great Certainty in this Hour of Word  Crises,pp.22-23.*

*[15]  Smith, Therefore Stand, pp.  375-76.*

*[16]AlbertRoper, Did Jesus Rise from the Dead,p.34.*​ *- 135 -*​ 
*[17]Smith, TS,pp. 376-77.*​ 
*[18]  SamuelFallow, The Popular and Critical Bible  Encyclopedia, p.1452.*​ 
*[19]AlbertRoper, Did Jesus Rise from the Dead,p.377.*​ *- 136 -*​ 
*[20]Jamieson, A Commentary Critical Experimental and  .Practice, p. 133.*​ *- 137 -*​ 
*[21]Jamieson,p.133.*​ *- 138 -*​ 
*[22]Roper, p.35-37.*​ *- 139 -*​ 
*[23]Smith, TS, pp. 377.*​ *- 140 -*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتب  للمؤلف*​ *(1) سلسلة  عقيدتنا في المسيح:*
*1 - إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف حبل به وولد؟ " التجسد الإلهي "  .*
*2 - إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف تألم ومات؟*
*3 - هل المسيح هو الله؟ أم أبن الله؟ أم هو بشر؟*
*4 - عقيدة المسيح عبر التاريخ " هل هو إله أم إنسان؟ ".*
*(2) الكتاب  المقدس والنقد الحديث:*
*5 - التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا؟*
*6 - الإنجيل كيف كتب وكيف وصل إلينا؟*
*7 - الكتاب المقدس هل هو كلمة الله؟*
*(3) الكتاب  المقدس بين النقد والإعجاز:*
*8 - إعجاز الوحي والنبوة في سفر دانيال .*
*9 - إعجاز وحي الكتاب المقدس ونبواته .*
*(4) دراسات  في لاهوت الكتاب المقدس:*
*10 - الإعلان الإلهي وكيف كلم الله الإنسان؟ *
*11 - الأنبياء والنبوة والتنبؤ ، هل كان المسيح نبياً؟*
*12 - الوحي الإلهي واستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس. *
*(5) كتب  متنوعة (في اللاهوت العقيدي واللاهوت المقارن والبدع): *
*13 - التجسد الإلهي ودوام بتولية العذراء .*
*14 - إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيل صحيح؟ " دراسة تحليلية لهذا الكتاب "  .*
*15 - ظهورات العذراء حول العالم ودلالتها .*
*16 - هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا أم جسدا ودما؟*
*17 - شهود يهوه ، من هم؟ كيف نشأوا وما هي عقائدهم .*
*18 - المجيء الثاني وهل سينتهي العالم متى يكون وما هي  علاماته؟*
*19 - ظهور العذراء والتجليات الروحية في أسيوط . *
*20 - خمسون دليلاً على أن إنجيل برنابا خرافي ومزيف .*
*21 - حقائق يجب أن تعرفها عن شهود يهوه .*
*(6) أسئلة  عن المسيح؟*
*22 - (1) من هو المسيح وكيف مسح بالروح القدس؟ *
*23 – (2) هل تنبا العهد القديم عن لاهوت المسيح؟*
*24 – (3) هل المسيح إله أم إنسان مثل آدم خلق من تراب؟*
*25 – (4) هل قال المسيح أنا ربكم فاعبدوني؟*
*26 – (5) ما الفرق بين المسيح والأنبياء؟ ومن هو الأعظم؟*
*27 – (6) هل آمنت الكنيسة الأولى بأن المسيح هو الله؟*
*28 – (7) هل المسيح هو الملاك ميخائيل؟*
*29 – (8) لقب ابن الإنسان هل يدل على أن المسيح إنسان فقط؟*
*30 – (9) كيف يكون المسيح إله حق وإنسان حق؟*
*31 – (10) إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف كان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة  والنعمة؟*
*32 – (11) هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة الدينونة؟  *
*33 – (12) إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف رفعه الله وأعطاه أسما فوق كل  اسم؟*
*34 – (13) لماذا قال المسيح عن الله الآب " أبي أعظم مني "؟ *
*(7) أسئلة  عن الكتاب المقدس:*
*35 – (1) هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟*
*(8) اللاهوت  الدفاعي:*
*36 – (1) هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبي آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟*
*37 – (3) هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شبّه لهم؟*
*38 – (3) الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده والقائلين بتحريفه .*
*39 – (4) الأعظم؛ مميزات المسيح في جميع الكتب.*
*40 – (5) مريم المجدلية وعلاقتها بالمسيح.*
*41 – (5) مريم المجدلية، هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة  للمسيح؟*
*42 – (6) إنجيل يهوذا، هل يؤثر اكتشافه على المسيحية؟*
*43 – (7) لاهوت المسيح، حقيقة إنجيلية تاريخية أم نتاج مجمع  نيقية؟*
*44 – (8) أكذوبة قبر يسوع الضائع.*
*45 – (9) هل المسيح ابن الله؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين من دعوا بأبناء  الله؟*
*46 – (10) هل هناك أسفار مفقودة من الكتاب المقدس؟*
*47 – (11) هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟*
*48 – (12) عظمة الكتاب المقدس، وحفظ الله له عبر آلاف  السنين.*
*49 – (13) وكان الكلمة الله. هل الكلمة إله أم الله؟*
*50 – (14) رواية عزازيل، هل هي جهل بالتاريخ؟ أم تزوير للتاريخ؟  *
*51 – (15) موت المسيح وقيامته, حقيقة أم خدعة أم أسطورة؟*
*52 – (16) مسيحنا، هل مسيح النبوات؟ أم مسيح الأساطير؟(تحت  الطبع)*
*53 – (17) هل اقتبست المسيحية عقائدها من الوثنية؟ (تحت  الطبع)*


----------

